# Pigalle 120 Club: tips on sizing, comfort, and walking with confidence on 120mm



## lvpiggy

The 120mm Pigalle is such a CL classic; super sexy, elegant, and eternally stylish! My very first Louboutins were the camouflage pony hair pigalle 120s, and it remains my #1 ultimate favourite CL style of all time . . . and not just b/c it starts with the word PIG . . .! (^(oo)^)

So, I thought it would be nice to have a thread dedicated to the pigalle 120, where we can swap those little tips that can make all the difference between confidence and despair (^(oo)^)v 

Before we get started . . .  trivia time! Now, this image looks familiar, doesn&#8217;t it?






Yup, you probably already know it&#8217;s the image on the back of Christian Louboutin business cards . . . *but* did you know that is the silhouette of a pigalle last? Indeed! Just goes to show what a classic style the pigalle is! Woo~! (^(oo)^)v

Now for some advice! Let's get onto those 120s ladies!  To kick off the thread, here are some of piggy&#8217;s Pigalle 120 Practical Pointers! _(Remember, these tips will also work for other members of the pigalle family, like the Anemone, Plume, Tashaf, Lola, Dorepi and the Lili boot!)_ 

*SIZING/FIT*
It&#8217;s important to note that the pigalle 120 runs about ½ size &#8211; 1 size large. That means you should size down from your &#8220;regular&#8221; CL size. For example, I wear a 36 in very prive, and a 35 in the pigalle 120. As a general rule of thumb, I would recommend going down ½ size if you have wide feet, and 1 full size if you have narrow feet. 

You&#8217;ll want your brand-new pigalles to fit snugly when you try them on at first, as they tend to stretch over time. Two common complaints just out of the box are:
Toes that look squished into the toe box, with wrinkling at the base of the toe
Vamp seems too narrow horizontally, and the foot &#8220;overflows&#8221; at the sides of the vamp, usually around the ball of the foot
If the shoes fit otherwise &#8211; the length is OK, and/or sizing up would cause heel slippage, don&#8217;t worry about the two issues listed above too much, because the pigalles WILL stretch.

AVOID buying pigalles that give you heel slippage brand-new &#8211; they will end up being too large and you will have a difficult time keeping them on your feet. It&#8217;s not worth it, IPHO

*STRETCHING/BREAKING-IN*
Here&#8217;s the key: in my experience, the pigalles don't just stretch, they change shape, rather dramatically, and this change is most apparent in the toe box. over time, the toe box grows flatter top to bottom, and correspondingly wider side to side. This shape change will solve the two issues noted above. Here&#8217;s some comparison photos, so you can see what I&#8217;m talking about:

here's a photo of a brand-new size 35 dorepi, BNIB:





for reference, here's the same BNIB dorepi, next to a size 35 pigalle which is fully broken in. you can see the dorepi toe box is much higher and narrower than the pigalle's





here's the same shoe, now after approximately 3 wears:





you can really see the difference in the side-by-side; the dorepi is starting to look much more like its pigalle cousin!






*COMFORT AIDS*

_*Band-Aid Friction Block Stick*_
If you are not already in possession of Band-Aid&#8217;s Friction Block Stick, get one! It will change your life &#8211; no really, people have told me that (^(oo)^)v Apply to:

back of Achilles tendon
tops of toes
sides of the ball of your foot (where people usually get bunions)
Those are the three potential blister points for the 120mm pigalle, so giving them a good coat of friction block has a big impact on comfort. The sides of the foot will need the most application for the first couple of wears; once the toe box starts to flatten out you&#8217;ll want to focus your application more on the tops of the toe joints. 

*Foot Petals *
After you have broken in your pigalles and they have stretched a bit, you may find that you have some heel slippage. Also, the pitch of the shoe can sometimes cause the heel cup to rub against your achilles tendon and create a raw, red spot at the back of your ankle. There are two good ways to fix this:

Strappy Strips &#8211; I recommend trying strappy strips first, especially if your only problem is with rubbing from the heel cup.  Place a single strip close to the top edge of the heel cup to prevent rubbing
Heel Grips &#8211; If you still suffer from heel slippage with a strappy strip, use a heel grip instead. Again, you want to position the grip as close to the top edge as possible. The idea is to create a little bit of &#8220;pocket&#8221; for your heel to sit back into, with the heel grip filling that space between the shoe and the back of your ankle. This will help keep the shoe on without pushing your foot forward too much
While I love the foot petals tiptoes for other CL styles, I do NOT recommend the use of tiptoes or other ball-of-foot cushions in pigalles if at all possible. If you put in tiptoes, what will happen is, as the toe box flattens with wear, it will exert pressure on the tops of your toes, because the foot pad will be pushing them up from below. This is a recipe for disaster, aka copious rubbing and blisters!! You don&#8217;t want blisters, do you? ( ' (oo) ' )

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

phew! I think that's enough blathering from piggy for today, wouldn't you say? (^(oo)^) Please feel free to add your own suggestions/tips/queries! Of course, everything above is based on my own personal experience, so YMMV!

next post will discuss walking technique/strategies and piggy's "pigalle shaped foot" theory (^(oo)^)v


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Thank you piggy for those valuable tips... Such knowledge girlie!!!:urock:


----------



## Jennabee

This is by far the best thread. Ever! Thanks so much lvpiggy for taking the time to take the pics, explaining down to the tee, and breaking down the fear that most have for pigalles!


----------



## mrsb74

This is brilliant piggy - thanks


----------



## Charm

Piggy, what a great idea!  Thank you for this thread, I am toying between Pigalle 120 and Decollete for my next pair so I am sure this will help me decide.


----------



## lvpiggy

*LizzielovesCL, Jennabee, mrsb74, Charm* - just trying to help us all get up on those 120s!


----------



## lvpiggy

In case the description above wasn't quite clear, piggy made a little diagram! Friction block goes in the areas marked with circles! no friction block in area of piggy-face watermark, please (^(oo)~)


----------



## laurayuki

if can get some grease paint pigalles i would die~~ pretty


----------



## strsusc

great info *piggy!!!*


----------



## tampura

Hi Piggy, this thread is genius! So very helpful - totally love all the pictures/diagrams.

I have a question... Unfortunately, I have already done what piggy has recommended against - buying a new pigalle with heel slippage.  I simply couldn't resist a deal on a mismatched pair of magenta pigalle 120s!  

Okay, I'm a US size 7, one shoe is 36.5 and the other is 37.5.  I've been walking around my house like a huge dork in just one shoe, so the smaller one is changing shape nicely, just like your pictures illustrate! 

The larger shoe, however, I have not been walking around in, cause it doesn't need much stretching, I can already fit my finger in the back.  My intention was to stick in a ball of foot pad and a heel grip, but I'm not looking forward to smushed toes if and when the toebox stretches out!

So finally my question: what's the best way to pad up a new pair of pigalle 120s?


----------



## PyAri

Great thread piggy, thanks for taking the time to do this.  By the way I love this, IPHO. lol!


----------



## pwecious_323

omg, i love the thread. i was just debating if i should get a piagelle yesterday, and i see this post today. it's a sign!! ha ha ha...I love the way 120 height looks, but honetsly, i can't walk in them, so I'm going to look for a lower heel.

thanks for the info


----------



## 8mc8

Do you think the amount of stretching applies to the 100 height?  Would it be less stretching since there is less pressure pushing forward??

The 100 kid leather I just got has slight heel slippage, and is a tiny bit tight in the toe box.  I got them half size up from my US TTS (my old CL size), as recommended on Saks.  I can wear them with heel grips right now, and if the toe box stretches it would be more comfortable.  But I'm afraid that it would stretch too much, and the shoe will stretch beyond the help of heel grips.  But there isn't a smaller size to exchange for.  What do you think??

thanks for your expertise (or anyone else with this experience)!


----------



## cipelica

Piggy, it's absolutely your fault that I have a pair of pigalles on the way! It's a style so atypical for me, and I really really prefer round toe boxes... But, I just couldn't resist it. No idea how it will fit! It's on its way from Paris and will be with me on Monday next week! I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cipelica said:


> Piggy, it's absolutely your fault that I have a pair of pigalles on the way! It's a style so atypical for me, and I really really prefer round toe boxes... But, I just couldn't resist it. No idea how it will fit! It's on its way from Paris and will be with me on Monday next week! I can hardly wait!!!


 
Why don't you get a lady lynch if you prefer a round toe box? I believe they are coming out in black patent for fall.

I love the pigalle 120 but I just can't get on board with the pointy toe.


----------



## erinmiyu

8mc8 said:


> Do you think the amount of stretching applies to the 100 height?  Would it be less stretching since there is less pressure pushing forward??
> 
> The 100 kid leather I just got has slight heel slippage, and is a tiny bit tight in the toe box.  I got them half size up from my US TTS (my old CL size), as recommended on Saks.  I can wear them with heel grips right now, and if the toe box stretches it would be more comfortable.  But I'm afraid that it would stretch too much, and the shoe will stretch beyond the help of heel grips.  But there isn't a smaller size to exchange for.  What do you think??
> 
> thanks for your expertise (or anyone else with this experience)!


i think this is really variable per person/how much you wear them. my shoes do not stretch as much as illustrated unless i specifically work to stretch them via sock trick or a cobbler stretching them.


----------



## ledaatomica

Love this thread *lvpiggy* .. all well said.

Just realized recently through many of your posts that us ladies that love the Pigalle 120 and find them quite comfy quickly is probably due to certain foot/toe characteristics. I dont feel so bad about my Morton toe anymore!

I wanted to stress/reiterate what you said about fit. Many ladies who PM me about sizing dont realize that quite often they 1/2 size up by mistake in hopes for more comfort. That is a near lethal mistake! It MUST be super snug and thats key to walking properly. I agree over time the shoe will mould more comfortably to the foot. Obviously with certain fabrics stretching can take longer requiring a little more patience and tolerence to the discomfort of breaking in the shoe.  I prefer expediting this by using high heel shoe stretchers


----------



## 8mc8

thanks for your input!  It puts me at ease with the size I got! 



erinmiyu said:


> i think this is really variable per person/how much you wear them. my shoes do not stretch as much as illustrated unless i specifically work to stretch them via sock trick or a cobbler stretching them.


----------



## elfgirl

I just want to third *piggy*'s and *leda*'s advice about fitting Pigalles--sizing up is definitely a no-no, particularly in the 120s.  I find the Pigalle the absolute hardest CL style to pad in a way that will accommodate excess length _and_ maintain a secure fit.  Starting snug and allowing them to stretch is the surest way to end up with a Pigalle you can walk in comfortably and safely!


----------



## lvpiggy

cipelica said:


> Piggy, it's absolutely your fault that I have a pair of pigalles on the way! It's a style so atypical for me, and I really really prefer round toe boxes... But, I just couldn't resist it. No idea how it will fit! It's on its way from Paris and will be with me on Monday next week! I can hardly wait!!!


I accept full responsibility - TBH, i sort of think I should get a prize! (^(oo)^)v

hehe . . . what? (^(oo)~)


----------



## cipelica

How about a pair of pigalles as reward?


----------



## ericanjensen

Awesome! I love pigalles. They are so beautiful. 

Btw, what is that Dorepi pictured?? I've never seen them before.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ericanjensen said:


> Awesome! I love pigalles. They are so beautiful.
> 
> Btw, what is that Dorepi pictured?? I've never seen them before.


 
New style for fall.

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/pumps/dorepi-120mm.html


----------



## lvpiggy

ericanjensen said:


> Awesome! I love pigalles. They are so beautiful.
> 
> Btw, what is that Dorepi pictured?? I've never seen them before.


here's the one I used for the pic:






basically a pigalle with a draped metal chain around the back of the heel cup


----------



## lvpiggy

cipelica said:


> How about a pair of pigalles as reward?



woo woo! excellent, excellent, piggy approves wholeheartedly (^(oo)^)


----------



## ericanjensen

Thanks Naked & Piggy. I need those!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

ericanjensen said:


> Thanks Naked & Piggy. I need those!!!



they are my new fave for sure b(^(oo)^)d


----------



## PyAri

lvpiggy said:


> here's the one I used for the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically a pigalle with a draped metal chain around the back of the heel cup



Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

A brief addendum to the section on *COMFORT AIDS* - I realised I forgot to include one of the comfort aids in my pigalle toolkit! 

Please note this is _*only for use when wearing hosiery!*_ If you never plan to wear your pigalles with hosiery, feel free to ignore this post altogether (^(oo)^)

Hosiery can present quite a challenge for the pigalle 120 wearer - the slippery surface of the hosiery and the pitch of the shoe makes for some very very squished little piggies in that pointy toe box, I imagine! Fear not, for Wolford has very thoughtfully addressed this issue for us.

It's called, appropriately enough, "stop slipping!" 

Stop Slipping is basically a very flat, wide silicone strip place on the footbed of the shoe; your body heat and the texture of the silicone against the hosiery will keep you from sliding around in your pigalles! I'm told it's the same silicone used for the inner bands on the stay-ups. Best of all, Stop Slipping does NOT use adhesive or leave any residue. It's designed to be transferred between all of your shoes with ease! All you do is wash it with cold water & a little soap after use, & let it air dry before you use it again (^(oo)^)v

proper placement should look something like this (I put a piggy face at each end, since it's a bit difficult to see the clear silicone strip:


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for all the great tips everyone!

I do want to add that with proper padding it is possible to work with Pigalle 120s in sizes larger than your recommended size.  I would never have some of my UHG Pigalle 120s (fuxia lace, blue leopard patent, plum and pewter graffitis) if I waited until they came in my size.  Heel grips and half insoles work for me.


----------



## PyAri

*Lavender*, thanks for sharing.  May I ask what you mean by half insoles? Like just using the front or back part of a full insole? Never thought of that before...


----------



## LavenderIce

No, half insoles such as ball of foot pads.


----------



## PyAri

Oh lol! Just another name for them. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## ericanjensen

lvpiggy said:


> here's the one I used for the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically a pigalle with a draped metal chain around the back of the heel cup


 Where did you get these?  I didn't see them on the CL site.


----------



## elfgirl

ericanjensen said:


> Where did you get these?  I didn't see them on the CL site.



There's a different version on the CL Boutique site here.  I wanna say that LV or SCP had the version Piggy has?


----------



## babysweetums

great thread piggy i have no problems with pigalle fortunatly but if i ever do i know where to look =)


----------



## Suziie

are they comfortable? Thinking of getting a pair, but afraid that they will hurt and I'll have to place them in the closet (collecting dust -_-')


----------



## tampura

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for all the great tips everyone!
> 
> I do want to add that with proper padding it is possible to work with Pigalle 120s in sizes larger than your recommended size.  I would never have some of my UHG Pigalle 120s (fuxia lace, blue leopard patent, plum and pewter graffitis) if I waited until they came in my size.  Heel grips and half insoles work for me.



Thank you LavenderIce, for giving me some hope


----------



## Vodkaine

YES YES YES !! I've been waiting for this thread for months ! Is it later than PIggy will show us how to walk in PIGalles with videos of herself versus the SF streets ? =D


----------



## cl-pig

The Official Website also has some advice when it comes to sizing

_"This style runs large, we suggest you take the next half size down for a more comfortable fit."_

Source: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/pumps/pigalle-120mm.html


----------



## BattyBugs

I don't own any Pigales (yet), but I would love some tips on how to walk in higher heels.


----------



## elfgirl

cl-pig said:


> The Official Website also has some advice when it comes to sizing
> 
> _"This style runs large, we suggest you take the next half size down for a more comfortable fit."_
> 
> Source: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/pumps/pigalle-120mm.html



There's also plenty of advice in the sizing thread in the reference section.  

For myself, I find a full size down is better than half.


----------



## jeshika

this thread is awesome! thanks *piggy*!  

going to check out the non-stick thinggies from wolford.


----------



## cipelica

Mine are finally here, black kid leather Pigalle 120s!  I sized full size down from my standard CL size and half size down from my standard italian size, and they are a perfect fit! Really comfortable, too


----------



## Aikandy

OMG  so much *Piggy*!  I always have to reposition the pads like "hey, am i doing this right?"  Well now i know!  

_I SOOooo love these educational threads._



lvpiggy said:


> A brief addendum to the section on *COMFORT AIDS* - I realised I forgot to include one of the comfort aids in my pigalle toolkit!
> 
> Please note this is _*only for use when wearing hosiery!*_ If you never plan to wear your pigalles with hosiery, feel free to ignore this post altogether (^(oo)^)
> 
> Hosiery can present quite a challenge for the pigalle 120 wearer - the slippery surface of the hosiery and the pitch of the shoe makes for some very very squished little piggies in that pointy toe box, I imagine! Fear not, for Wolford has very thoughtfully addressed this issue for us.
> 
> It's called, appropriately enough, "stop slipping!"
> 
> Stop Slipping is basically a very flat, wide silicone strip place on the footbed of the shoe; your body heat and the texture of the silicone against the hosiery will keep you from sliding around in your pigalles! I'm told it's the same silicone used for the inner bands on the stay-ups. Best of all, Stop Slipping does NOT use adhesive or leave any residue. It's designed to be transferred between all of your shoes with ease! All you do is wash it with cold water & a little soap after use, & let it air dry before you use it again (^(oo)^)v
> 
> proper placement should look something like this (I put a piggy face at each end, since it's a bit difficult to see the clear silicone strip:


----------



## lvpiggy

ericanjensen said:


> Where did you get these?  I didn't see them on the CL site.



Miami - ami -ami!


----------



## lvpiggy

cipelica said:


> Mine are finally here, black kid leather Pigalle 120s!  I sized full size down from my standard CL size and half size down from my standard italian size, and they are a perfect fit! Really comfortable, too



yahooo!! I'm so glad you like them!! \(^(oo)^)/

modeling photos please


----------



## lvpiggy

Suziie said:


> are they comfortable? Thinking of getting a pair, but afraid that they will hurt and I'll have to place them in the closet (collecting dust -_-')



I find them super comfy - they're my walking shoes, for days when I know there will be lots of walking involved . . .  but then, I'm weird  

I think they can work for almost anyone with patience and practice, but some definetely take to them more easily. You may want to check out the upcoming post on piggy's "pigalle shaped foot" theory, to see if you have pigalle shaped feet! (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

Vodkaine said:


> YES YES YES !! I've been waiting for this thread for months ! Is it later than PIggy will show us how to walk in PIGalles with videos of herself versus the SF streets ? =D





BattyBugs said:


> I don't own any Pigales (yet), but I would love some tips on how to walk in higher heels.





Aikandy said:


> _I SOOooo love these educational threads._




The tutorial is being written - I suspect it's going to run almost 3 pages in MS Word! And yes, there will be a bit of video, although taken in piggy's garage rather than on an actual public hill, for ease of videography  . . . still a pretty decent hill tho - steeper than the ones outside, actually (^(oo)^)v

piggy's garage, viewed from outside - look, it's the pigmobile! 






and from inside, standing next to the pigmobile:


----------



## BattyBugs

I can't wait!


----------



## cipelica

Voila' - kindly excuse the crappy cellphone pictures


----------



## Charm

BattyBugs said:


> I can't wait!


 
Me too!  Walking in 120's does seem daunting to me but hopefully with dear Piggy's help I might brave a pair....

Piggy you are the MOST.:salute:


----------



## cl-pig

There are a couple of pigalle 120 videos on youtube that show how to walk on them elegantly.


----------



## lvpiggy

cipelica said:


> Voila' - kindly excuse the crappy cellphone pictures



beautiful!!!  they look perfect on you - the ultimate classic, never-out-of style, forever amazing "little black shoe"


----------



## lvpiggy

BattyBugs said:


> I can't wait!





Charm said:


> Me too!  Walking in 120's does seem daunting to me but hopefully with dear Piggy's help I might brave a pair....
> 
> Piggy you are the MOST.:salute:



awww thanks ladies! 

*Charm - *go go go! piggy has faith in you! (^(oo)^)


----------



## laurayuki

Oh all very lovely! can't wait for piggy to post the video and instructions!!! @_@


----------



## lvpiggy

hmmm - does anyone know if there's a way to link to hosted videos other than on youtube? not particularly keen on uploading videos of myself to youtube for the world to stumble upon randomly . . .  (>(oo)<)`


----------



## laurayuki

I don't know but some friends use this insteadn of youtube http://vimeo.com/


----------



## cl-pig

lvpiggy said:


> hmmm - does anyone know if there's a way to link to hosted videos other than on youtube? not particularly keen on uploading videos of myself to youtube for the world to stumble upon randomly . . .  (>(oo)<)`



You can try hosting it on rapidshare, and asking others to download it to their computers instead of streaming it online. That way nobody except the readers on this message board will know where to look for the files and what the file address is


----------



## cipelica

Bad Piggy, such an enabler!


----------



## BattyBugs

Just wow!


----------



## Miss T.

*piggy*! I´m so happy you started this club! Thank you so much for your tips! They are soooo useful. :urock:

I think I will try half a size down for my next pair, after reading this thread.


----------



## lvpiggy

Fellow Pigalle 120 Enthusiasts -after many false starts and abandoned attempts, it's finally done: 

*
PIGGIES DONT WEAR FLATS: Wandering the World in Pigalle 120s *
_              
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





          _ 

_Please keep in mind that piggy is not a podiatrist, doctor or physiologist  just a very small piggy who happens to consider Pigalle 120s her comfy walking shoes _. . . (^(oo)^) 

All of the strategies and tips listed here are those that have worked best for me after many years of trials in the field of my daily life, amid the cracked sidewalks of Manhattan, up and down the hills of San Francisco and many other diverse locales!
_*
The most important tip of all is to practice, practice, practice! *_

I practiced around the office for 3 days straight before I could walk in my first pair of 120mm pigalles. . . when I initially tried them on, my first thought was along the lines of: _do the laws of physics even allow for the possibility that people can walk in these?!?_ 

Happily, it turns out the laws of physics are more accommodating than piggy had anticipated, which is how we come to be here today, is it not? (If youre curious about the physics behind it all, Ill be covering that in a future post!)

*
First, Increase Traction*
The simplest, most effortless way to make your shoes easier to walk in? Increase traction! If you dont already do so, take those babies to the cobbler for some Vibram soles, or, if youre impatient like small piggies and *must* wear your new acquisitions immediately, lest you rupture a blood vessel, lay in a supply of Sole Stoppers adhesive treads from Foot Petals. I like the clear ones, as you can still see the red sole thru the tread (^(oo)^)v

There, that was easy, wasnt it? Now that weve got some momentum going, lets get moving into the good stuff!


*Piggy-Bounce!*

My friends & colleagues like to point out that I walk differently from other people in heels. When pressed for further explanation, they typically point out things like a long, purposeful stride, erect posture, eyes focused on the horizon, springy step . . . all of which combine to form the _piggy bounce n wiggle_, or _piggy-bounce_ for short! (^(oo)~)

Now you can learn the piggy bounce n' wiggle too, if you read on - what fun! \(^(oo)^)/


*Posture, Please!*

Good posture is one of the keys to graceful movement; you simply cant look elegant if youve got poor posture! So  stand straight, keep your head up, and focus on the horizon! (^(oo)^)v

Imagine a string at the very top of your head, pulling your body upwards towards the ceiling while your neck and shoulders remain relaxed and loose. Keep the shoulders down and back, directly above the hips, and pull the stomach up and in, engaging your abdominal muscles. 

A special note to those of you with ballet training  do not tuck your pelvis! I know you instinctively want to, but it will hurt your lower back (>(oo)<)`

One more thing: please, no looking down at the ground and your feet! I know youve already spent hours gazing at your CLs at home, so try not to do it when youre out in public (^(oo)~) The body tends to want to go in the direction the eyes and head are looking; you dont want to end up on the ground, do you? ( ' (oo) ' )

When walking, the same principles of posture listed above apply, with one additional caveat  make sure when you take each step, your body is centered above the stepping foot. Dont lead with your stepping leg way out in front, pulling the body along. Instead, propel yourself forward with your rear leg, while your stepping leg follows naturally and hits the ground at the point directly beneath the upper body for support.

*
The 90/10 Rule of Weight Distribution*

The 90/10 rule of weight distribution is the foundation upon which piggy-bouncing is built!! 

*Always strive to keep ~90% of your weight centered over the ball of the foot and 10% over the heel!​*
Proper application of the 90/10 rule will dramatically minimize the most common mishaps. Many high heel disasters are literally, heel disasters! Heels getting stuck in sidewalk cracks, heels snapping off without warning, heels getting gouged or otherwise damaged, and the always-classic, heels falling unexpectedly into subway grates.

Of course, applying the 90/10 rule is easier said than done.  Lets do a little experiment  grab a pair of pigalles, put them on, and stand up normally. If you dont have pigalles, another pair of single-soled heels will do, although you are encouraged to rectify the pigalle shortage at your house post haste! (^(oo)~) 

Now, try shifting your weight to an approximate 90/10 distribution. If you find yourself tipping forward precariously, its because you shifted your upper body forward. Remember, posture! (^(oo)^)  

Instead, keep your torso upright while lifting your heels as if youre going to stand up on tiptoe. unless your pigalles are brand new and still snug, your heels should come up out of the heel cups, thus (standing normally on the left vs. heels lifted on the right):








Pay attention to the muscles you are engaging when you lift your heels  those are the muscles you need to use to implement the 90/10 rule! Et voilà le travail! Excellent, excellent, piggy approves (^(oo)^)v

_[continued in next post - who knew there was a character limit on posts?? eep! ]_


----------



## Popsicool

Hmm, both those Youtube videos look to me like they should have gone down half a size. However, these are untrained Pigalle 120 eyes here! 

Piggy, trained eye opinion please?

I have yet to experience the Pigalle 120 but I got my first Alti 160s the other day which should be the same pitch? Do you think they're similarly difficult/easy to walk in?


----------



## lvpiggy

_[part 2 of 2; continued from previous post]_
*
PIGGIES DON&#8217;T WEAR FLATS: Wandering the World in Pigalle 120s *
_              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




          _ 

*Time to Add the Bounce n&#8217; Wiggle!*
Now that you&#8217;ve got the 90/10 rule, let&#8217;s get walking!

So how does 90/10 work in motion? It&#8217;s all about foot strike, which is the way your foot contacts the ground each time you take a step. The three different types of foot strike are: heel strike (heel lands first), midfoot strike (ball and heel land together) and forefoot strike (ball of foot lands first). Most people walk with a heel  strike, in the common &#8220;heel to toe&#8221; motion.

For the piggy-bounce, we&#8217;re going to switch to a forefoot strike. It&#8217;s best to practice this without shoes first. Just walk around the house on the balls of your feet &#8211; don&#8217;t put your heels down at all. Remember to maintain proper posture, and keep your ankles, knees and hips relaxed and not stiff. Make sure to take normal-sized steps as well. 

When you can comfortably walk around on the balls of your feet for at least a minute at a natural pace and with good form, it&#8217;s time add the pigalles!

When you put on your pigalles, again, be cognizant of your posture. Lift your heels like you did in the first exercise, so you&#8217;re up on your tiptoes, only with your pigalles on. Then, walk around for a minute on your tiptoes, exactly as you did before, without putting your heels down. 

Feels almost exactly the same as it did without shoes, doesn&#8217;t it? Congratulations! You&#8217;ve now conquered any physical or mental block you might have had about the pitch of the 120mm pigalles! You could even wear something with a steeper pitch, if you think about it &#8211; after all, you&#8217;re still higher than that when you walk on your tiptoes, right? (^(oo)^)

In reality, of course, you won&#8217;t be walking on your tiptoes all the time. You will, however, be using the same muscles to adhere to the 90/10 rule! Each time you take a step, ideally, the ball of your foot should contact the ground just before the heel, like this (the landing foot is the one with the white piggy face watermark):





You can improve your endurance by practicing at home &#8211; just walk around on your tiptoes whenever you get the chance! Eventually it becomes natural &#8211; my SO was a bit shocked the first time he came upon me in the kitchen, washing the dishes on tiptoe! (^(oo)^)

*Challenging Environments/Obstacles*

The 90/10 rule really pays off when you encounter the scenarios that precipitate  many high heel accidents. These scenarios tend to fall into two categories: uneven/slippery surfaces and inclines.

_Uneven/Slippery Surfaces:_
Uneven/slippery surfaces include: cobblestones/pavers, wooden decking, grass/gravel/dirt, ice, ugly plastic bumpy dot thingies on the edge of the subway platform, etc. I highly recommend shifting ALL of your weight in these instances to the ball of the foot, especially if you have added treads or Vibram as suggested. 

The pigalle&#8217;s single sole really excels on these surfaces, IPHO. As you take each step, concentrate on the &#8220;feel&#8221; of the ground beneath your foot. You will soon be able to tell fairly easily how you should distribute your weight with each step. This is much more difficult to accomplish with platform soles, where you often don&#8217;t discover you&#8217;ve stepped on a rock until you&#8217;ve already lost your balance! Keeping all your weight on the ball of the foot will give you better traction, as well as prevent your heel from getting gouged, stuck or dirty.

_Hills & Inclines _
Ah, the holy grail of the high heel wearer &#8211; hills! As a San Francisco resident, this topic is very near & dear to piggy&#8217;s heart, and really quite simple to resolve! 

*When descending a hill, you need to consciously lean backwards, towards the top of the incline. *​
Again, it&#8217;s all physics, as I&#8217;ll be explaining in a future post (^(oo)^)v

The first few times you try this, it may feel weird, but notice how you suddenly no longer feel like you&#8217;re about to tumble head over heels down the hill! Remember: do not bend your head to look the ground near your feet, or at the bottom of the hill, unless you want your body to end up there too. (*(oo)*) Keep your eyes raised to the horizon; use your peripheral vision to check the ground a few feet in front of you for hazards like bumps, cracks, etc.

So that&#8217;s it! Piggy bounce n&#8217; wiggle, broken down step by step for your edification and entertainment! Do let me know if anything is unclear, or if you need more explanation! Video supplements to come as soon as I figure out how/where to post them 

Love, Piggy (^(oo)^)v


----------



## Popsicool

This is amazing, thank you *Piggywiggy*!!!

BTW, the two photos in part one aren't showing.. I wanna see please.


----------



## lvpiggy

Popsicool said:


> This is amazing, thank you *Piggywiggy*!!!
> 
> BTW, the two photos in part one aren't showing.. I wanna see please.



fixed! thanks for catching that (^(oo)^)v


----------



## mangujowa

Panda must also add--the Piggy Bounce n' Wiggle is also supremely speedy. I had trouble keeping up with Piggy! ><


----------



## lvpiggy

mangujowa said:


> Panda must also add--the Piggy Bounce n' Wiggle is also supremely speedy. I had trouble keeping up with Piggy! ><



 hello darling! how have you been??? long time no see! (^(oo)^)/"


----------



## lvpiggy

There may come a time when you encounter a hill that is too daunting to descend even in your imagination  . . . fear not! For Piggy has one final secret to impart  . . . .

Visualize yourself walking up the hill, from the bottom to the top, or wherever you are currently standing. No problem right? We usually feel quite safe walking up hills, don't we? It's only descent that we fear.

So, if you really can't bring yourself to attempt walking down a hill, you have two choices: 


remain stranded awaiting rescue
_*turn around . . . and go down backwards*_ 
yes, you might feel a bit foolish, but I assure you, it's the safest, easiest way to descend. think about it - has anyone ever fallen _up_ a hill before? of course not! 

by descending backwards, the pitch of your shoe will actually cancel out the slope of the hill; and, it's even easier than actually walking up the hill, because you don't have to fight that pesky gravity (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Popsicool said:


> Hmm, both those Youtube videos look to me like they should have gone down half a size. However, these are untrained Pigalle 120 eyes here!
> 
> Piggy, trained eye opinion please?
> 
> I have yet to experience the Pigalle 120 but I got my first Alti 160s the other day which should be the same pitch? Do you think they're similarly difficult/easy to walk in?



Indeed, *Popsicool*, piggy agrees with your initial assessment! you can actually see some heel slippage in the first video - and I must say both ladies look like they're having a bit of difficulty walking, TBH 

For those who are impatient to see a video, I invite you to whet your appetite on this one - the lovely *Baggaholic* modeling her strass pigalles! I hope she doesn't mind me reposting her video here for educational purposes!  note how well her pigalles fit - perfectly snug without being too tight!  you can see she's comfortable in them from the relaxed way she walks and the naturalness of her movement - there's no stilted or stiff feeling at all - and look at all the SPARKLE!  \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## babysweetums

great tips piggy, thanks for taking the time to do that!


----------



## Caligal

Piggy, THANK YOU!!! So sweet and generous of you to take time to share your tips on HEELS and HILLS. Now, ARMED with Piggy wonderful and sensible tips and with PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE...hills will no longer be a threat. yay!

Can't wait for the video 

Thanks again piggy


----------



## BattyBugs

Thank you, Piggy! I can't wait to practice.


----------



## bornfree

Thank you piggy! Such a fabulous thread


----------



## lvpiggy

basic piggy bounce n' wiggle demo, indoors on carpet - bizarrely slowed down by youtube when I uploaded it, but I figure that will make it easier to watch anyway right? (^(oo)^)v

carpet is actually a somewhat unstable surface to walk on - it's all smooshy! (^(oo)^)



haha this looks so funny - it's a slow motion piggy-bounce, I guess . . . sorry!  I don't know what happened . . .  the file on my comp goes at normal speed


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks Piggy! Now I just need to practice.


----------



## Charm

Piggy, thank you so much for the detailed advice and all the work you put into it, its very much appreciated!  I know it will be very helpful to all who venture into Pigalle 120, in fact it would make a great sticky.

The video is so helpful too, you walk so gracefully in Pigalle!


----------



## laurayuki

oh nice walk!  i gotta practice the 90/10 rule!


----------



## sobe2009

Thanks so much Piggy, u r the best and perfect walk  .


----------



## alyssa08

piggy you are so inspiring! I tried walking around on my toes and it's... a lot harder than I thought


----------



## may3545

Thanks so much piggy! I love all your posts, and this thread has inspired me to try pigalles. I have massively huge (size 41 CLs usually) and super wide feet, not to mention a heavier frame... definitely need to go to Saks or BG next time I'm in SF and try these on. 

You are the best!


----------



## coconuttiger

wow, you make it look so easy!


----------



## Vodkaine

OH YES. That is why trying shoes at the Boutique is not always acurate.. I mean.. on carpets all fellings are differents..


----------



## label24

I have a cousin that is size 41 flat shoes, but when we went to buy his first pair of Pigalle the size that fits best was the 37.5 ... she says "are the most comfortable shoes I've ever used."

I work at the airport in mexico city and all the time I'm walking up and down, on average six hours a day way and the other two hours I sit at my desk, I am a size 37 shoe any Christian, when first used my pigalle I accept that the most difficult was to coordinate the knees, so I decided to get me to the gym to strengthen my thighs and lower back.

now I have more than 30 pairs of Pigalle 120mm,  four pairs of YOYOS 120MM , six pairs of DECLIC 140 mm, six pairs of ALTI 160MM,two pairs of CLICHY 120 mm , two pairs of En Passant 120MM, 2 pairs of Bloody MARY140MM, 3 pairs  of PAOLA BOOTY 120MM, 2 pairs of MERRE LANCE 160MM LANCE ..... and the collection continues to grow.

After almost six years to get used to walking in shoes with height of 120mm......  I can´t get out of the sky


----------



## cipelica

OMG, *label24*, that's one amazing collection. Pleaseeeee make a collection thread, and show us all your beauties!


----------



## Miss T.

Wow, *piggy*, you really own the Pigalle 120´s.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

After practicing at work, I was finally ready to test my Anemones out in the real world.

Can't believe I walked around in them ALL DAY LONG.

DF actually kicked off his Cole Haans before I kicked off my CLs. hahahaha.

I'm with *Lav*. I would have preferred going down a full size from my CL size but sometimes, when your UHG pops up, you do what you gotta do. I had to put insoles and heel grips but it was fine.


----------



## lvpiggy

oink oink oink! (^(oo)^) piggy bounce n' wiggle demo, side view, on concrete floor this time. with the side view you can see that there's no heel-toe motion; the front of the shoe should touch down slightly before or at the same time as the heel. 



try to blend your strides into a fluid, continuous movement. I notice a lot of girls who take these really short, choppy, abbreviated steps when they're wearing heels  . . . they're also usually the ones who are hunched over, staring at the ground as if it's apt to run away when left unsupervised! 

In reality, maintaining good posture will open up your frame and free your hips and legs to take normal-sized strides with ease. As *mangujowa* pointed out, the piggy bounce n' wiggle has high speed potential too!


----------



## BattyBugs

Very smooth! I really love the time you are putting into this, Piggy. It makes me want to risk a 120 with no platform.


----------



## lvpiggy

BattyBugs said:


> Very smooth! I really love the time you are putting into this, Piggy. It makes me want to risk a 120 with no platform.


 
that's the idea! (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

and finally, the uphill-downhill piggy bounce n' wiggle, to demonstrate that it is possible to ascend and descend inclines in 120mm pigalles, absolutely no tumbling required  (^(oo)^)v


----------



## doloresmia

piggy thank you so much for these wise and wonderful tips. i have always felt like i was one of those people chunking in my heels and a disaster in heels (confirmed by DH who really is not a good heel walking coach as he does not wear them himself).... now i have hope! please please more!


----------



## LavenderIce

Smooth & graceful *piggy*!  I'm in awe!  Going downhill is my biggest struggle and fear in any heel height.  Hopefully with your tutorial I can conquer my fear and overcome hills with your skill.  Thanks for the videos and tips!


----------



## Watersnake

Piggy you queen of Pigalles I owe you my life!! I have practiced with my Pigalles for MONTHS and have not really gotten it. And now after your tips I finally did it something just clicked! THANK YOU so much dear!!


----------



## cipelica

I walk a lot around the factory grounds, and today I tried toes first heel second... All thanks to piggy!


----------



## lulabee

Great thread *V*!! You know I love me some Pig-120's!


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been walking around the house on my toes (as much as I can). It is difficult when most of the floors in the house are either tile or hand scraped hardwood. Ouch! I'll add heels into the mix after DH goes back to work on the 23rd.


----------



## may3545

Just jumped on the pigalle wagon and ordered my first pair in black patent. Should arrive next week woohoo! My wide feet are going to scream I'm sure LOL.


----------



## cipelica

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Why don't you get a lady lynch if you prefer a round toe box? I believe they are coming out in black patent for fall.
> 
> I love the pigalle 120 but I just can't get on board with the pointy toe.


 
*naked*, you are a genious, I completely overlooked lady lynch, and now I'm obsessed over getting them in nude patent! must have!!! does the patent LL fit like the pigalle - full size down?


----------



## lvpiggy

doloresmia said:


> piggy thank you so much for these wise and wonderful tips. i have always felt like i was one of those people chunking in my heels and a disaster in heels (confirmed by DH who really is not a good heel walking coach as he does not wear them himself).... now i have hope! please please more!





LavenderIce said:


> Smooth & graceful piggy! I'm in awe! Going downhill is my biggest struggle and fear in any heel height. Hopefully with your tutorial I can conquer my fear and overcome hills with your skill. Thanks for the videos and tips!




yay!!! just remember, practice! let me know if you have any questions, or if you have specific issues that I can address - I'm going to do a sort of "dear piggy" thing where people can PM me and I'll post answers to their questions anonymously (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Watersnake said:


> Piggy you queen of Pigalles I owe you my life!! I have practiced with my Pigalles for MONTHS and have not really gotten it. And now after your tips I finally did it something just clicked! THANK YOU so much dear!!


 

woo woo! TRIUMPH! \(^(oo)^)/ 

feels very empowering, doesn't it? (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

cipelica said:


> I walk a lot around the factory grounds, and today I tried toes first heel second... All thanks to piggy!


 
pleased to be of assistance - did you find it a bit more stable than heel-to-toe, I hope? (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

lulabee said:


> Great thread *V*!! You know I love me some Pig-120's!


 
tehe . . . PIG-120s! I'm so calling them that from now on (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

BattyBugs said:


> I've been walking around the house on my toes (as much as I can). It is difficult when most of the floors in the house are either tile or hand scraped hardwood. Ouch! I'll add heels into the mix after DH goes back to work on the 23rd.


 
socks. piggy suggests socks - altho, make sure it's not too slippery that way! maybe socks with grippies on the bottom?  (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

may3545 said:


> Just jumped on the pigalle wagon and ordered my first pair in black patent. Should arrive next week woohoo! My wide feet are going to scream I'm sure LOL.


 
piggy's excited for you!! modeling pix pls


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cipelica said:


> *naked*, you are a genious, I completely overlooked lady lynch, and now I'm obsessed over getting them in nude patent! must have!!! does the patent LL fit like the pigalle - full size down?


 
I wear my US size in pigalle 120 and lady lynch. Hope that helps


----------



## Miss T.

Dear *Piggy*, I just ordered my second pair of Pigalle 120´s, here´s hoping they´ll be easier to wear, as I went half a size down. I just can´t wait to try them and practice the moves you´re teaching us.


----------



## lulabee

lvpiggy said:


> tehe . . . PIG-120s! I'm so calling them that from now on (^(oo)^)


:kiss:


----------



## lvpiggy

_I've been getting some queries via PM, which I'm reposting (with the original authors' consent) along with answers. maybe it will help someone else in a similar situation (^(oo)^)v_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dear Piggy,

I'm planning to order black patent pigalles. I'm a size 41 in CLs usually (in VPs, NPs), so I should get 40.5. I also have wide feet, like 4" wide feet when not weight bearing. In weight bearing, it's about 4.5" wide. Do you think I will survive them?

You will be totally fine &#8211; in fact, one of the reasons I love the pigalle is because the sides of the vamp are very low-cut, so once it stretches & flattens, it doesn&#8217;t constrict the side of my foot the way the VPs do! 

Make sure to put lots of blister block on the sides of your feet the first couple of times you wear them, as the edge of the vamp will rub a bit on the sides until you break in the toe box. I really think you&#8217;ll like them a lot, yay!! \(^(oo)^)/ 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dear Piggy,

I purchased the Pigalle 120 Dorado Strass in a size 38.5. My US size is 8/8.5 and I normally wear CLs in 39 (sometimes 38.5). I have average to slightly wide feet. 

They fit great at the toe box and horizontally, but I do have a little bit of heel slippage. I can walk without my heels lifting mostly, but it does not hug my heel. I'm just so afraid to get a 38 because I'm worried about the width of my foot spilling over the edge and my toes being crushed. I am also concerned that when they do stretch, the height of the sides will lower and can't keep my foot in the shoes any longer. 

Do you think the 38.5 it will stretch too much and be way too big? 

you're in luck! strass doesn't really stretch as much as the other materials (^(oo)^)v so as long as you don't have noticeable heel slippage, keep them! 

you may eventually develop slightly more heel slippage than you have now - in that case you'll want to try using a strappy strip as described in the first post in this thread, which discusses comfort aids (^(oo)^)


----------



## Purrrfect

Great thread - love it.  

From a Pig-120 fan!!!


----------



## ElisaBr13

blister block, huh???   I so need that!!! :lolots:


----------



## Purrrfect

Speaking of the stretching of pigalles...I currently have the nappa leather studded pigs in 39 which are about a 1/2 size too big but with a bit of creative work- heel grips etc, they fit fine and I have not noticed any stretch.

I am wondering does the patent pigs stretch even more than what is normal for most other pigs...or is it about the same amount stretch?

I am thinking about getting a patent pair and know that I can at least size down by 1/2 but just wondering what to expect from the patent pigs... 

Thanks in advance for any intel.


----------



## jperiwinkle

Thanks Piggy for your time and the effort you put into this thread for all of us!
I'm actually leaning to get the pigalle 120's now!
Hopefully I can learn to walk in them with all your advice, if not I have DBF to hang onto for dear life ush:


----------



## charliefarlie

Piggy, this thread is fantastic! I have worked my way up to 100 and with your tips hopefully I can progess to 120s. Thank you for all the time and hard work.


----------



## Purrrfect

I decided to stay with the 39s in the patent 120s which are about a 1/2 size bigger and just pack the toe and the heel grip.....just won the pair on *bay for a good price.  Sometimes my feet swell so better to have a bit of room, I don't wear the pigs every day so hopefully I will not see much stretch or shape shifting.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## lvpiggy

Purrrfect said:


> I decided to stay with the 39s in the patent 120s which are about a 1/2 size bigger and just pack the toe and the heel grip.....just won the pair on *bay for a good price. Sometimes my feet swell so better to have a bit of room, I don't wear the pigs every day so hopefully I will not see much stretch or shape shifting. Keeping my fingers crossed.


 
oh yay congrats! patent actually stretches less for me than nappa, so I think you will find the size 39s workable

YMMV of course  (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

ElisaBr13 said:


> blister block, huh??? I so need that!!! :lolots:


 
 life changing, I tell you (^(oo)^)v

PS - it may be sold as friction block these days; it's in the Band-aid section, not the section with all the dr. scholl's gel insoles & such


----------



## lvpiggy

jperiwinkle said:


> Thanks Piggy for your time and the effort you put into this thread for all of us!
> I'm actually leaning to get the pigalle 120's now!
> Hopefully I can learn to walk in them with all your advice, if not I have DBF to hang onto for dear life ush:


 
fear not! with practice you will be waiting exasperatedly for DBF at intersections and telling him to hurry up please, why is he always such a slowpoke? (^(oo)~)


----------



## ElisaBr13

lvpiggy said:


> life changing, I tell you (^(oo)^)v
> 
> PS - it may be sold as friction block these days; it's in the Band-aid section, not the section with all the dr. scholl's gel insoles & such



You're the best, thanks!


----------



## lvpiggy

charliefarlie said:


> Piggy, this thread is fantastic! I have worked my way up to 100 and with your tips hopefully I can progess to 120s. Thank you for all the time and hard work.


 
go go go! you need some 120s in your life


----------



## jancedtif

*Piggy* I love you 120 Pigalle tutorial.  Thank you so much for putting this together.  I appreciate all the time you put into developing this thread. Perhaps now I'll try on a pair of 120s to see if they work for me!


----------



## may3545

My pigalles arrived at work and I haven't been in the office for the past few days. Finally picked them up... here are a few quick pics!






















So there looks like room in the back, BUT my toes are sliding forward too much. I think I'm going to pad this up to keep the slippage to a minimum, and these would work.

Sorry for the horrendously bad photo. Sun is setting and I'll hopefully post some action shots once they are all padded and I'm out wearing them =)


----------



## SassySarah

*May *your Pigalles look beautiful on you!
*Piggy *- thank you for putting this thread together.  I'm going to have to get some of the Band Aid stuff!


----------



## hdr4350

Best tutorial ever! thanks *Piggy*!


----------



## Purrrfect

Hey, *May3545 *we are shoe twins...I got my *patent 120 pigalles *yesterday...have yet to play with them.  Yours look fabulous!!!


Does anybody get red foot from the Pigalles?....meaning it seems like all the blood rushes to my feet being at such angle...it is not that my feet hurt or anything because they don't and the shoes are not too tight (none of my other high heels do this just the pigalles)...but sometimes it appears that way to others because they get red.  Maybe I spoil my feet too much...I tend to slip my heels off while at the desk at work...so even though I might be at the office in heels...I am not actually in them that much...except when I need to prance around.

So, when I have the pigalles on for any extended time - like on the weekends or a night out - I get red foot.


----------



## may3545

Okay I changed my mind. I thought I can do fine with just half a size smaller, but there is definitely too much slippage going on upon initial use around the apartment carpet. I'm exchanging these for one that is a whole size smaller. There is way too much slippage going on in the carpet. NAP can take a while with exchanges, so I hope I can get a new pair by mid September??!


----------



## luxlover

piggy always starts the best informative threads. i love this thread. super helpful to anyone whos wants to master the 120mm pigalles.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

When I look at pigalles the heel reminds me of Dahlia, just a bit higher, don you think it is similar in wear and comfort to Dahlia? I wish I could try them out before buying but Toronto is so bad with stock (


----------



## lvpiggy

girlfrommoscow said:


> When I look at pigalles the heel reminds me of Dahlia, just a bit higher, don you think it is similar in wear and comfort to Dahlia? I wish I could try them out before buying but Toronto is so bad with stock (


 
Are you referring to the 100 or the 120 for each?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

lvpiggy said:


> Are you referring to the 100 or the 120 for each?



I think I'd start with 100 but would like to eventually graduate to 120!! ))


----------



## may3545

I wore the 120s out (the correct size) a few nights ago to grab dinner w/ luxlover. Oyyy I was hurting after 3 hours and had to resort to slipping on my flip flops that I left in my car for this chance of pain. PAIN!

Definitely will get the heel guards and some cushioning around the pinky toe area. I plan to wear them about 1-2x/week until I get it right. It's really hard to walk in 120s as I'm used to no  higher than 90mm haha. Oy! I found it easier to walk around my carpeted apartment than on concrete and gravel. Le sigh.

On the bright side: they look fab!


----------



## jeninvan

lvpiggy said:


> and finally, the uphill-downhill piggy bounce n' wiggle, to demonstrate that it is possible to ascend and descend inclines in 120mm pigalles, absolutely no tumbling required (^(oo)^)v



 love this post......now i'm in desperate need of a pair myself...does anyone know if i need a 36.5 or 37 in pigalles (reference:  I'm 37.5 in greississimo and 38 in clou noeud...) TYI ...loving this tread


----------



## NANI1972

Where does one find Band-Aid Friction Block Stick? I haven't come across it yet. Is it available at Walgreens etc? Thanks!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

NANI1972 said:


> Where does one find Band-Aid Friction Block Stick? I haven't come across it yet. Is it available at Walgreens etc? Thanks!



Yes, I got mine at CVS, but I've seen it at Target as well.  You can also find it at http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...am=band_aid_active_friction&CAWELAID=61229964.  It works wonders!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I experience excruciating pain on the balls of my feet when I wear heels without a platform. So far I'm able to wear my YoYo 100's all day at work successfully, with the onset of pain coming around the last 2 hrs. or so (8 hr. day). 

Are Pigalle's just a style I will never be able to wear?


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm curious about this too, since most of my discomfort comes at the balls of my feet (even with a platform, if the shoes are high).


----------



## lulabee

KlassicKouture said:


> I experience excruciating pain on the balls of my feet when I wear heels without a platform. So far I'm able to wear my YoYo 100's all day at work successfully, with the onset of pain coming around the last 2 hrs. or so (8 hr. day).
> 
> Are Pigalle's just a style I will never be able to wear?


 Honestly I think it's mostly about what your feet are used to. I've always worn 4-1/2-5 inch heels without platforms. Actually Louboutins are the only shoes I've ever worn with a platform and I only have 2 or 3 pairs w/a platform. The rest are without. 

I think If you aren't used to wearing very high heels w/out a platform you will experience more discomfort.

ETA: Also meant to point out, I think it may also have to do with the shape of the foot. Higher arches are more suited for the heel w/out platforms? Maybe we could get a consensus on this?


----------



## lvpiggy

KlassicKouture said:


> I experience excruciating pain on the balls of my feet when I wear heels without a platform. So far I'm able to wear my YoYo 100's all day at work successfully, with the onset of pain coming around the last 2 hrs. or so (8 hr. day).
> 
> Are Pigalle's just a style I will never be able to wear?


 


BattyBugs said:


> I'm curious about this too, since most of my discomfort comes at the balls of my feet (even with a platform, if the shoes are high).


 
can you ladies tell us about this pain in a bit more detail? is it a sharp pain? pressure? where is the discomfort located exactly? on the surface of the skin or more inside? how/why does the platform affect this? is it just because the pitch is different? i.e. if you were to wear a shoe with a 20mm platform and a 140mm heel, would it be more comfortable than a straight 120mm with no platform?



lulabee said:


> ETA: Also meant to point out, I think it may also have to do with the shape of the foot. Higher arches are more suited for the heel w/out platforms? Maybe we could get a consensus on this?


 
I think it's time for the next installment of pigalle 120 pointers: piggy's pigalle-shaped foot theory & the physics of walking in high heels! (^(oo)^)


----------



## lulabee

Or, maybe it's just a pain tolerance thing!


----------



## lvpiggy

lulabee said:


> Or, maybe it's just a pain tolerance thing!


 
Interestingly, *laurayuki* and I had a conversation about this when we were in Paris together. I think there must really be differences in anatomy, because when shoes make my feet hurt, it's always from rubbing, or if the shoe is too tight or my toes are scrunched. 

Maybe the ball of my foot has a cushiony layer of fat or something (^(oo)^)


----------



## lulabee

lvpiggy said:


> Interestingly, *laurayuki* and I had a conversation about this when we were in Paris together. I think there must really be differences in anatomy, because when shoes make my feet hurt, it's always from rubbing, or if the shoe is too tight or my toes are scrunched.
> 
> Maybe the ball of my foot has a cushiony layer of fat or something (^(oo)^)



Maybe the "cushiony layer" actually a result of the years of wearing very high heels without platform.


----------



## doloresmia

lvpiggy said:


> can you ladies tell us about this pain in a bit more detail? is it a sharp pain? pressure? where is the discomfort located exactly? on the surface of the skin or more inside? how/why does the platform affect this? is it just because the pitch is different? i.e. if you were to wear a shoe with a 20mm platform and a 140mm heel, would it be more comfortable than a straight 120mm with no platform?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time for the next installment of pigalle 120 pointers: piggy's pigalle-shaped foot theory & the physics of walking in high heels! (^(oo)^)



for me it is radiating pain in the balls of my feet when i wear shoes where the pitch is too high. i have normal arches and wide Chinese feet. in general my feet are sensitive - blister easily. i wear platforms mainly, but also find i need to pad pad pad, no matter what the shoe.

these also help keep the weight distributed properly for me.
http://insolia.com/Buy/Insolia_Order_Form.html?gclid=CKu9sZLlkqQCFQEMbAodPUicIQ


----------



## joanniii

Lvpiggy,

What size did you get for your Dorepi?
How do these run when compared to your TTS?
Thank you so much!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'd say more of a burning sensation for me. I have normal width feet (since I put on weight), high arches (lower since weight gain, but still high) and a narrow heel. I did buy some of those Insolia inserts, but haven't noticed them helping...yet.


----------



## rock_girl

lulabee said:


> ETA: Also meant to point out, I think it may also have to do with the shape of the foot. Higher arches are more suited for the heel w/out platforms? Maybe we could get a consensus on this?


 
I have high arches and normal width feet, and my toes taper is size as you move from the big toe to the pinky toe (strangely my second & third toes are the same length). My US size is 39 and my CL size is 39.5.  

I wear 4-5 inch heels with or without platforms with equal comfort.  When my feet hurt in heels it is either from rubbing or because my toes are constricted in the toe box and can't expand at the ball of the foot to more evenly distribute the pressure from walking.  When this happens, the balls of my feet ache and throb from within and sometimes I get shooting pains from the toes up through the ball of the foot.  

Sadly, I can't seem to do the Pigalle in any size because of how low the vamp is on the sides of the ball of my foot.  :cry:  

Hope this helps!


----------



## Luv n bags

I have very high arches and very narrow feet.  When I wear my Pigalles 100, the area between my big toe and the second toe takes all the weight.  That area is still sore from wearing my Pigalles all day on Wednesday.  None of my other CL's make this area hurt...

On another note, one of my male co-workers was so enamored with the Pigalles, that he said they are like Viagra on the feet.  I took it as a creepy compliment.


----------



## Aniski

Hi!  I have been trying to follow the advice on here to learn how to walk on high heels without teetering all over the place.  I just can't seem to get my toe to land before the heel!!  And I am only wearing my 100mm simples   More practice maybe?


----------



## lvpiggy

Aniski said:


> Hi! I have been trying to follow the advice on here to learn how to walk on high heels without teetering all over the place. I just can't seem to get my toe to land before the heel!! And I am only wearing my 100mm simples  More practice maybe?


 
Did you practice without shoes first? Try walking around on tiptoes barefoot in your house - when you can do that for a minute or two without putting your heels down on the ground, then try again with the shoes 

(^(oo)^)v


----------



## Aniski

^^Thanks piggy!  Tiptoes it is!!


----------



## lulabee

lvpiggy said:


> Did you practice without shoes first? Try walking around on tiptoes barefoot in your house - when you can do that for a minute or two without putting your heels down on the ground, then try again with the shoes
> 
> (^(oo)^)v


 LOVE this advice! When my Arden first started walking she always walked on her tippy toes...I think she'll be the one inheriting my Pigs for sure.


----------



## laurenam

Thought of this thread when I read this article (and it features a few Louboutins):
http://lifestyle.msn.com/your-look/everyday-style/staticslideshowinstyle.aspx?cp-documentid=25592714&GT1=32002


----------



## KlassicKouture

lvpiggy said:


> can you ladies tell us about this pain in a bit more detail? is it a sharp pain? pressure? where is the discomfort located exactly? on the surface of the skin or more inside? how/why does the platform affect this? is it just because the pitch is different? i.e. if you were to wear a shoe with a 20mm platform and a 140mm heel, would it be more comfortable than a straight 120mm with no platform?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time for the next installment of pigalle 120 pointers: piggy's pigalle-shaped foot theory & the physics of walking in high heels! (^(oo)^)


 
Hi Piggy!! 

My pain is directly at the ball of my foot, and it's more of an uncomfortable pressure on my feet. I think the platform doesn't have all the pressure on the balls of my feet so I can wear them for hours with no problem. In the past I've tried cushions with no luck. Maybe I should try the piggy bounce 'n' wiggle walk for good measure!


----------



## Aniski

laurenam said:


> Thought of this thread when I read this article (and it features a few Louboutins):
> http://lifestyle.msn.com/your-look/everyday-style/staticslideshowinstyle.aspx?cp-documentid=25592714&GT1=32002



Interesting article!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lilx8n6el

Awesome tips, thank you so much!


----------



## BattyBugs

I practice on my tiptoes when I can, but that hip sway thing is going to take a long time to master. I've spent a lot of years with the hips moving straight forward walking motion, so I reaaallly have to concentrate on that swing thing.


----------



## lvpiggy

joanniii said:


> Lvpiggy,
> 
> What size did you get for your Dorepi?
> How do these run when compared to your TTS?
> Thank you so much!


 
all of the sizing advice for the standard pigalle 120 applies to the dorepi 120 as well - I take the same size for both (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

doloresmia said:


> for me it is radiating pain in the balls of my feet when i wear shoes where the pitch is too high. i have normal arches and wide Chinese feet. in general my feet are sensitive - blister easily. i wear platforms mainly, but also find i need to pad pad pad, no matter what the shoe.
> 
> these also help keep the weight distributed properly for me.
> http://insolia.com/Buy/Insolia_Order_Form.html?gclid=CKu9sZLlkqQCFQEMbAodPUicIQ


 
have you tried blister block too? (^(oo)^)v



BattyBugs said:


> I'd say more of a burning sensation for me. I have normal width feet (since I put on weight), high arches (lower since weight gain, but still high) and a narrow heel. I did buy some of those Insolia inserts, but haven't noticed them helping...yet.


 
Is the burning a muscle pain, or is it more on the surface of the skin?



rock_girl said:


> I have high arches and normal width feet, and my toes taper is size as you move from the big toe to the pinky toe (strangely my second & third toes are the same length). My US size is 39 and my CL size is 39.5.
> 
> I wear 4-5 inch heels with or without platforms with equal comfort. When my feet hurt in heels it is either from rubbing or because my toes are constricted in the toe box and can't expand at the ball of the foot to more evenly distribute the pressure from walking. When this happens, the balls of my feet ache and throb from within and sometimes I get shooting pains from the toes up through the ball of the foot.
> 
> Sadly, I can't seem to do the Pigalle in any size because of how low the vamp is on the sides of the ball of my foot. :cry:
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
hm - can you provide a little more colour for me? more specifically, why is the low vamp problematic? Is it because you can't keep the shoe on? I ask b/c I've always found the low vamp to be one of the comfy aspects of the shoe 



tigertrixie said:


> I have very high arches and very narrow feet. When I wear my Pigalles 100, the area between my big toe and the second toe takes all the weight. That area is still sore from wearing my Pigalles all day on Wednesday. None of my other CL's make this area hurt...
> 
> On another note, one of my male co-workers was so enamored with the Pigalles, that he said they are like Viagra on the feet. I took it as a creepy compliment.


 
Hm - I don't have any experience with Pigalle 100's, I'm afraid. May I ask, is your second toe shorter than your big toe?


----------



## lvpiggy

lulabee said:


> LOVE this advice! When my Arden first started walking she always walked on her tippy toes...I think she'll be the one inheriting my Pigs for sure.


 

AWWWWW that is SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!! she has baby Pig feet (^(oo)~)


----------



## lvpiggy

KlassicKouture said:


> Hi Piggy!!
> 
> My pain is directly at the ball of my foot, and it's more of an uncomfortable pressure on my feet. I think the platform doesn't have all the pressure on the balls of my feet so I can wear them for hours with no problem. In the past I've tried cushions with no luck. Maybe I should try the piggy bounce 'n' wiggle walk for good measure!


 
I expect the piggy bounce n' wiggle will help alleviate the pressure - I've been doing some research & working on the Pigalle 120 Physics Primer, which should explain the kinetics behind the piggy-bounce (^(oo)^)


----------



## mal

This is a great thread,* Piggy!* I think your tips are going to help me too . My python piggies seem insurmountable though. I finally measured the heels and found they are actually 130mm  and boy, do they feel it! Have you found much variation in your Pigalles?


----------



## lulabee

lvpiggy said:


> AWWWWW that is SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!! she has baby Pig feet (^(oo)~)


 Lol! She now has the most shapely calves and the most amazing ankles of any 4 yr old I've ever seen! 

Just a side note in all seriousness. When we refer to the Pig 120 we are talking about an appox. 5 in heel and no platform. Of course the pitch of the shoe is going to throw all of your weight onto the ball of your foot, causing some pain. There are many of us, including myself, that are well schooled in wearing this type of shoe. That extra bit of padding or skin that forms on the ball of the foot is caused by constant wear of this type of shoe.

For those of you who only occasionally wear a shoe like the Pig 120, yes you will have that discomfort. The more you wear the shoe the less painfull it will be.


----------



## Luv n bags

lvpiggy said:


> have you tried blister block too? (^(oo)^)v
> 
> 
> 
> Is the burning a muscle pain, or is it more on the surface of the skin?
> 
> 
> 
> hm - can you provide a little more colour for me? more specifically, why is the low vamp problematic? Is it because you can't keep the shoe on? I ask b/c I've always found the low vamp to be one of the comfy aspects of the shoe
> 
> 
> 
> *Hm - I don't have any experience with Pigalle 100's, I'm afraid. May I ask, is your second toe shorter than your big toe?*




*Yes, my second toe is shorter.  I naturally walk on my tiptoes, but these shoes really put all the pressure on my big toe and joint.  It still hurts - so much that I can't wear any high heels right now because I think I overextended the big toe for too many hours.  *


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been practicing my tiptoe walking. I think part of the problem is that when you have skiis for feet (like me), the heel height is actually taller than the heel on the same shoe in a smaller size. So...the practice continues because I am determined to get past the "broken dinosaur" walk and the sore feet.


----------



## doloresmia

piggy - will try blister block, but i think lulabee has a point about more skin padding needed on ball of foot - if i can be strong enough to go through the pain required to develop it. sheesh.

Although i dropped physics for jewelry making, i think i will enjoy piggy's bounce physics lesson! waiting happily!


----------



## JadeVetti

_Brava! _ Gotta love an informative (and fun) thread.  The Pigalle is my favortie CL style.  My Pigalle 120 Paillettes have been broken in and are much easier to don, but the beginning was indeed a love/hate relationship.  

_Grazie_ 

By the way, have you stated your "Pigalle Foot Theory" yet, and what types of feet are ideal for the Pigalle?  If I overlooked that post, direct me.


----------



## label24

Girls, think about it, if Phillipe Blond can walk every day of the year in the 120mm pigalle included in each of his shows, has confessed to more than 200 pairs of them even being a man we can do it.

If he can we!!


----------



## rock_girl

lvpiggy said:


> hm - can you provide a little more colour for me? more specifically, why is the low vamp problematic? Is it because you can't keep the shoe on? I ask b/c I've always found the low vamp to be one of the comfy aspects of the shoe


 
I will try a pair on and get a photo next time I am out, as that is probably the easiest way to illustrate why I avoid the low vamp.


----------



## Dego

lvpiggy said:


> oink oink oink! (^(oo)^) piggy bounce n' wiggle demo, side view, on concrete floor this time. with the side view you can see that there's no heel-toe motion; the front of the shoe should touch down slightly before or at the same time as the heel.




I have to say I strongly disagree with this. You should never try to walk toe-heel, because it's physically impossible in that heel height. And in fact, even though the video is fast and in low resolution, it's seen that you place the heel on the ground first (albeit quickly followed by the toe). Also, the attempt to place the toe down first causes you to walk with bended knees, which is always unsightly.


----------



## lvpiggy

Dego said:


> I have to say I strongly disagree with this. You should never try to walk toe-heel, because it's physically impossible in that heel height. And in fact, even though the video is fast and in low resolution, it's seen that you place the heel on the ground first (albeit quickly followed by the toe). Also, the attempt to place the toe down first causes you to walk with bended knees, which is always unsightly.



Thank you for your input, and I'm very sorry to that my tips don't work for you  Hopefully, you will still find some useful info in the posts on sizing,  comfort aids and the like  

Also, do feel free to share your own tips & tricks with us too! I'm sure there will be others who find that the piggy bounce n' wiggle just doesn't quite work for them, and might want to try a different strategy. The more ideas the merrier! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

rock_girl said:


> I will try a pair on and get a photo next time I am out, as that is probably the easiest way to illustrate why I avoid the low vamp.



Or you could call the piggy out to play! hmm? hmm? capital idea, little piggy! (^(oo)~)

hehe


----------



## Dego

lvpiggy said:


> Thank you for your input, and I'm very sorry to that my tips don't work for you  Hopefully, you will still find some useful info in the posts on sizing,  comfort aids and the like



Perhaps you misunderstand me, I haven't tried your techniques because I feel that I'm very good at walking in very high heels already. Besides, I don't have any Pigalles.*

Now don't get me wrong, the initiative to share knowledge with the community is praiseworthy, but I think it's unfortunate that you teach people to walk with bended knees (which will be the inevitable result of trying to walk toes first in 120mm heels). 


* I would only get them with the sculpted heel, since the set-back heel of the original looks very bad and is also very un-ergonomical, the main reason they would be a challenge to walk in, I would say, rather than the heel height itself.


----------



## rock_girl

lvpiggy said:


> Or you could call the piggy out to play! hmm? hmm? capital idea, little piggy! (^(oo)~)
> 
> hehe


 
Now why didn't I think of that...!  Excellent idea Piggy!!   I'll PM you and we can figure something out.


----------



## lvpiggy

Dego said:


> Perhaps you misunderstand me, I haven't tried your techniques because I feel that I'm very good at walking in very high heels already. Besides, *I don't have any Pigalles.
> *
> * I would only get them with the sculpted heel, since *the set-back heel of the original looks very bad* and is also very un-ergonomical, the main reason they would be a challenge to walk in, I would say, rather than the heel height itself.









hehe   I must say love *all* the pigalle styles & spinoffs!

Perhaps the prudent course of action is an agreement to disagree?  (^(oo)^)v


----------



## mal

Well, count me in *Piggy*.  I am practicing your technique with good results in some other styles and it feels good. Tuesday I'll pick up my leopard Piggies from getting vibram-ed and I'll start on those


----------



## Aniski

I have been practicing walking on my tip toes and then wear my 100mm and they feel so much better although I am not there yet.  But the walking around does help!  Thanks piggy!


----------



## lulabee

lvpiggy said:


> hehe  I must say love *all* the pigalle styles & spinoffs!
> 
> Perhaps the prudent course of action is an agreement to disagree? (^(oo)^)v


 Wooo! LMAO! Sheesh... Can you tell I'm speechless...Curved heel or straight heel...They are quite the same to me, how 'bout you *V*?


----------



## Brigitte031

Hah, alright so I've only read through the thread but never posted in here as I don't own any Pigalles. I have, though, been practicing walking on my tippy toes. haha! It's a little bizarre but good practice I think! Thanks Piggy.


----------



## lulabee

Brigitte031 said:


> Hah, alright so I've only read through the thread but never posted in here as I don't own any Pigalles. I have, though, been practicing walking on my tippy toes. haha! It's a little bizarre but good practice I think! Thanks Piggy.


 Get some quick!! They are magic!!! What these shoes do for your ankles and legs....Gah! Perfection!


----------



## Brigitte031

lulabee said:


> Get some quick!! They are magic!!! What these shoes do for your ankles and legs....Gah! Perfection!



I've no doubt about that! Especially considering I'm 5 feet ... I need some height in my life at all times.


----------



## mal

*lulabee *:lolots:


----------



## lulabee

mal said:


> *lulabee *:lolots:


----------



## BattyBugs

I don't have any Pigalles yet, either, but I have been practicing walking on my tiptoes, too. It seems to be helping me with my 100's/no platform.


----------



## lulabee

^^I just have to say that even in my Pigs I nevah walk on my tips. I do light heel to "ball of foot". I'm a sprinter , former track runner, that's the only time you would find me on my toes.


----------



## thisismisschris

lvpiggy said:


> and finally, the uphill-downhill piggy bounce n' wiggle, to demonstrate that it is possible to ascend and descend inclines in 120mm pigalles, absolutely no tumbling required (^(oo)^)v





That video is awesome. I will say though, that some hills are not for walking down in heels. Seriously... But luckily, some crazy steep hills in SF have stairs as sidewalks:





^That hill is on Prentiss Street in the Bernal Heights neighborhood.





^At 22nd and Church in Noe Valley... I've done so many works out running up and down those steps.  
(Picture courtesy Google street view.)


Anyway, regardless of the hilly-ness of San Francisco, and in spite of me being a car-free, walks-everywhere, BART/MUNI/occasional bike rider, city-dweller, I'm making it a point of getting some non-platformed 120s by my birthday (in January)! Hopefully they'll work out for my wide tootsies. 


Thanks for all the great info, Piggy!!


----------



## Dego

lulabee said:


> Wooo! LMAO! Sheesh... Can you tell I'm speechless...Curved heel or straight heel...They are quite the same to me, how 'bout you *V*?



They are not the same to walk in, I can tell you that.


----------



## mal

*Dego*, I thought you did not have any Pigalles? But if there is a difference in the feel of the two heels I would like to have a description. 
I think what *lulabee *meant in any case is that she feels the same about the shoes regardless of the heel style as most of us here in this thread have a fondness for Pigalles that borders on worship


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I am not a pigalle fan but I've found that between the lady claude and titi (ie straight vs curved) that the straight heel is much easier to manage than the curved heel.


----------



## cipelica

I just saw photos of Pigalle with an ankle strap, amaaaazing!!! Do they exist off the runway and in retail?


----------



## jenm2009

I've been trying to master the Pigalles forever to no avail!

To the experts (piggy!), how long are you able to walk on your tip toes (without heels)?   I feel like i still have to build my calves up to allow me to be comfortable in them


----------



## Baggaholic

Oh Piggy! This thread is FAB! People always look at me with a look of confusion and disbelief when I tell them that Pig's are my most favorite and most comfortable shoes. I prefer 120 plus over anything. 

Simply one rule... PRACTICE! 

btw... The *Piggy Bounce Rocks*! I've seen it in person live and in action!


----------



## lvpiggy

Baggaholic said:


> Oh Piggy! This thread is FAB! People always look at me with a look of confusion and disbelief when I tell them that Pig's are my most favorite and most comfortable shoes. I prefer 120 plus over anything.
> 
> Simply one rule... PRACTICE!
> 
> btw... The *Piggy Bounce Rocks*! I've seen it in person live and in action!


 
oh Baggs! piggy misses you! when are we going to get together for more? (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

jenm2009 said:


> I've been trying to master the Pigalles forever to no avail!
> 
> To the experts (piggy!), how long are you able to walk on your tip toes (without heels)? I feel like i still have to build my calves up to allow me to be comfortable in them


 
mmm I've never actually timed it, but probably around half an hour or so (^(oo)^)


----------



## lvpiggy

thisismisschris said:


> That video is awesome. I will say though, that some hills are not for walking down in heels. Seriously... But luckily, some crazy steep hills in SF have stairs as sidewalks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That hill is on Prentiss Street in the Bernal Heights neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^At 22nd and Church in Noe Valley... I've done so many works out running up and down those steps.
> (Picture courtesy Google street view.)
> 
> 
> Anyway, regardless of the hilly-ness of San Francisco, and in spite of me being a car-free, walks-everywhere, BART/MUNI/occasional bike rider, city-dweller, I'm making it a point of getting some non-platformed 120s by my birthday (in January)! Hopefully they'll work out for my wide tootsies.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great info, Piggy!!


 
you do know piggy paradise is in SF also right  . . .? 

piggy lives there, at the top! clubs are at the bottom = bounce n' wiggle down the stairs for happy piggy dancing and back up to the pigpen afterwards!


----------



## frick&frack

*piggy*--  please please PLEASE post your theory about the foot shape for pigalles.  I get pain in the ball of my foot when I wear high heels like others have said.  however, my foot actually turns NUMB...I can't feel my toes.  & it feels like the bones in the ball of my foot are grinding into the floor.  not good.

4" is my max height for comfort with out a platform.  funny thing is, for some reason I can go higher in prada (please don't kick me out of CL ).  my 4.5" pradas feel very easy to walk in...even with a stiletto heel.

I'm getting worried that I don't have piggy feet.  my 2nd toe is shorter than my big toe, I have high arches (so much so that wearing absolutely flat shoes KILLS me...even my flip flops have arch support), & average width (was narrow when I was a kid).  I promise I will practice the tip toes & try to figure out the piggy bounce & wiggle, but please talk to me about piggy feet.

I have to admit that I have fallen in heels before, so I think I also have a bit of a mental block for fear of falling again.  I feel like my ankle turns when I get tired of wearing such high heels.  I guess I need to strengthen my ankles.

I have someone in my life who would like to see me wear pigalles OUTSIDE the house , so we would both appreciate your advice & coaching.  he is happy to serve as a "prop" to support me in heels (like walking on all of the awful brick pavers around here), but I can't even begin to manage in pig 120s.


----------



## CelticLuv

after reading this thread, I've decided to buy my first ever pair of Pigalle 120's...Black Python!!! They are a 35 (my TTS), pre-owned, only worn a couple of times, with Vibrams. Since they are pre-worn do you think the toebox will have stretched too much or just enough? I'm not sure how the python stretches.


----------



## sarasmith3269

*Celtic* - I wonder if they might be too big, especially since preworn.  Most people usually say to size down a full size. *piggy* said she wears a 36 vp and a 35 pigalle.  You can probably make it work with some padding though, and have them be super comfy.  
I bet they are beautiful.


----------



## lvpiggy

CelticLuv said:


> after reading this thread, I've decided to buy my first ever pair of Pigalle 120's...Black Python!!! They are a 35 (my TTS), pre-owned, only worn a couple of times, with Vibrams. Since they are pre-worn do you think the toebox will have stretched too much or just enough? I'm not sure how the python stretches.


 
I think they might actually be a bit big, TBH - python stretches more than nappa, IPHO (^(oo)^)v


----------



## CelticLuv

hmmm, I haven't bought them yet thankfully. you really think they'll be too big? 
they are beautiful and a great price but if I can't wear them then they're no good.
it'd so hard to find a 34.5 though. I was just thinking that the Pigalle would be TTS for smaller footed ladies...
I had asked her to measure the insole length to get an idea, she said she didn't have a flexible measuring tape but they measured b/t 8.5" - 9" and all my 35's are 9" (I generally go by insole measurement to know if the shoe will fit).

Piggy, if you have 35 in Pigalle and you wouldn't mind, could you measure the inner insole length of them for me please?


----------



## lvpiggy

frick&frack said:


> *piggy*-- please please PLEASE post your theory about the foot shape for pigalles. I get pain in the ball of my foot when I wear high heels like others have said. however, my foot actually turns NUMB...I can't feel my toes. & it feels like the bones in the ball of my foot are grinding into the floor. not good.
> 
> 4" is my max height for comfort with out a platform. funny thing is, for some reason I can go higher in prada (please don't kick me out of CL ). my 4.5" pradas feel very easy to walk in...even with a stiletto heel.
> 
> I'm getting worried that I don't have piggy feet. my 2nd toe is shorter than my big toe, I have high arches (so much so that wearing absolutely flat shoes KILLS me...even my flip flops have arch support), & average width (was narrow when I was a kid). I promise I will practice the tip toes & try to figure out the piggy bounce & wiggle, but please talk to me about piggy feet.
> 
> I have to admit that I have fallen in heels before, so I think I also have a bit of a mental block for fear of falling again. I feel like my ankle turns when I get tired of wearing such high heels. I guess I need to strengthen my ankles.
> 
> I have someone in my life who would like to see me wear pigalles OUTSIDE the house , so we would both appreciate your advice & coaching. he is happy to serve as a "prop" to support me in heels (like walking on all of the awful brick pavers around here), but I can't even begin to manage in pig 120s.


 
how very timely! My piggy senses tell me a pigalle-shaped-foot theory is in the works and will be posted soon! (^(oo)~)



CelticLuv said:


> hmmm, I haven't bought them yet thankfully. you really think they'll be too big?
> they are beautiful and a great price but if I can't wear them then they're no good.
> it'd so hard to find a 34.5 though. I was just thinking that the Pigalle would be TTS for smaller footed ladies...
> I had asked her to measure the insole length to get an idea, she said she didn't have a flexible measuring tape but they measured b/t 8.5" - 9" and all my 35's are 9" (I generally go by insole measurement to know if the shoe will fit).
> 
> Piggy, if you have 35 in Pigalle and you wouldn't mind, could you measure the inner insole length of them for me please?


 
I will do so and PM you (^(oo)^)v


----------



## rock_girl

rock_girl said:


> I will try a pair on and get a photo next time I am out, as that is probably the easiest way to illustrate why I avoid the low vamp.


 


lvpiggy said:


> Or you could call the piggy out to play! hmm? hmm? capital idea, little piggy! (^(oo)~)
> 
> hehe


 
Hey Piggy!

Still want to test the pigalle theory on some larger sized feet... ?  I would be happy to volunteer mine.  PM me when you have a moment, I'd be happy to head your way.


----------



## witchy_grrl

Wow, first of all, Piggy you are a goddess for taking the time to do all this! I think your tips work for ANY high heel, not just the Pigalle. 
Personally, I've tried both methods (toe-first VS heel-first), and I find that toe-first gives me a better walk, though it wears me out faster, if that makes sense.  Heel-first I think physically is more proper/more efficient (after all, that's how us humans normally walk anyway), but toe-first is more aesthetically pleasing? Ahh, the sacrifices we girls make!


----------



## Dego

mal said:


> *Dego*, I thought you did not have any Pigalles? But if there is a difference in the feel of the two heels I would like to have a description.



I could do a demonstration with pictures, if you want, but that would be off topic for this thread.


----------



## Dego

lvpiggy said:


> hehe   I must say love *all* the pigalle styles & spinoffs!
> 
> Perhaps the prudent course of action is an agreement to disagree?  (^(oo)^)v



Of course, when it comes to appearances, it's all just a matter of opinions. But do you actually think it looks good to walk with bent knees?


----------



## fiercekittykat

*ivypiggy* : :urock:THANK YOU:urock: for this thread! 

am a size 43 but and everyone told me that the pigalle 120mm are 1/2 to 1 size larger in fits... but after reading this thread of wisdom from the pigalle guru am convinced! netaporter here i come !!!!!
thanks again!


----------



## singsongjones

Thank you so much for these pearls of shoe-wisdom, *lvpiggy*! I just purchased my first pair of Pigalles...in yummy leopard calfhair! I couldnt resist the seductive silhouette of the pigalle, but I admit I was a bit worried about how I would get around in them without falling flat on my face LOL. This thread is a great help...especially the Band Aid friction block info!


----------



## Pfnille

This thread is absolutely gorgeous! The Pigalle is the sexiest shoe ever made. 
Unfortunately, yes, they run big, so I had to sell my pair (size 39), because I had to admit they were a size too big for me to ever use. So now I'm impatiently waiting to buy them in size 38. Do any of you know when they usually are available online?


----------



## Louboufan

Pfnille said:


> This thread is absolutely gorgeous! The Pigalle is the sexiest shoe ever made.
> Unfortunately, yes, they run big, so I had to sell my pair (size 39), because I had to admit they were a size too big for me to ever use. So now I'm impatiently waiting to buy them in size 38. Do any of you know when they usually are available online?


Your best bet will be the boutiques. NAP has a few sizes left in the black patent but I dont remeber seeing a 38.


----------



## compulsive

^ Try SCP.. they just received a shipment of the black and nudes. There was an extensive waiting list but they do have some sizes left. Doesn't hurt to call


----------



## Hanna_M

I'm so conflicted... I want to get my first pair of Pigalles and have two to choose from. 

My CL TTS is a 40.5 and I have neither narrow nor wide feet. I've posted on the sizing thread and was advised to go half size down rather than full, but after reading some (but not all) of this thread I'm torn. I think partially because I want the pair that is 39.5 more than the 40. 

The 40 is a pair of lace Pigalles and the 39.5 is a pair of kid ones that I would look to strass once broken in. 

Help please?!?!?!


----------



## jtothelo

Pfnille said:


> This thread is absolutely gorgeous! The Pigalle is the sexiest shoe ever made.
> Unfortunately, yes, they run big, so I had to sell my pair (size 39), because I had to admit they were a size too big for me to ever use. So now I'm impatiently waiting to buy them in size 38. Do any of you know when they usually are available online?


 
Yay, and I was the buyer!!  Just got them today, Pernille!

*Piggy: *When I walk in the pigalles, the side of my foot (next to the pinky toe), keeps "popping" out. They fit perfectly, but its like the side of the shoe is too "low" there, so that the foot wants to get out  KWIM? Any suggestions?


----------



## bagladyseattle




----------



## Pfnille

jtothelo said:


> Yay, and I was the buyer!!  Just got them today, Pernille!



Awww  I hope you get to wear them a lot! They are wonderful.
- and thank you for showing me Purse Forum, I am now addicted.


----------



## Pfnille

compulsive said:


> ^ Try SCP.. they just received a shipment of the black and nudes. There was an extensive waiting list but they do have some sizes left. Doesn't hurt to call



Perhaps a stupid question; what does SCP stand for? 
Thank you for your advice - I will try contacting a boutique if I get too impatient waiting for NAP.


----------



## jtothelo

Pfnille said:


> Awww  I hope you get to wear them a lot! They are wonderful.
> - and thank you for showing me Purse Forum, I am now addicted.


 
I knew you would be


----------



## CMP86

Pfnille said:


> Perhaps a stupid question; what does SCP stand for?
> Thank you for your advice - I will try contacting a boutique if I get too impatient waiting for NAP.



SCP= South Coast Plaza


----------



## bec_h_med

lvpiggy said:


> hehe   I must say love *all* the pigalle styles & spinoffs!
> 
> Perhaps the prudent course of action is an agreement to disagree?  (^(oo)^)v



:lolots: Piggy, you are sooo polite.  I think I love you!


----------



## CelticLuv

as far as the perfect foot shape for the Pigalle's...I have slightly wide feet, long skinny toes w/my 2nd toe a mm or two bigger than my big toe and flat feet.
Will the shape of my foot accommodate Patent Pigalle 120?


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

is there anyone who´s a CL size 41 who owns a pair of Pigalles. Im so torn I dont know if they will really run large on my feet.Should I get a 41 or 40.5 or  40 or 39.5. Im a regular 40 in other brands.

plus, I sometimes feel that CL in patent run extra small? anyone agree?


----------



## jtothelo

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> is there anyone who´s a CL size 41 who owns a pair of Pigalles. Im so torn I dont know if they will really run large on my feet.Should I get a 41 or 40.5 or 40 or 39.5. Im a regular 40 in other brands.
> 
> plus, I sometimes feel that CL in patent run extra small? anyone agree?


 
If your a sz. 40 in other brands but a 41 in CL, I think I would get a 39.5. Im normally a sz.39/40 in other brands, and a 39,5/40 in Louboutin, and I got the Pigalles in black patent in a sz. 39, and they fit well, I even think I could make a 38,5 work (which I NEVER wear in other brands). So you should def. take ½-1 sz. down from your TTS. HTH


----------



## stilly

ShoesOnMyMind - I would suggest a size 40 in the Pigalle 120s. I'm a size 41 in most shoes but the Pigalles 120s run large. I have about 10 pairs of Pigalle 120s and I don't see much difference in the sizing between the patent or kid leather styles. The first pair of Pigalles I bought were actually a size 41 in black patent and they're way too big. Of course, the safest thing to due is try them on at the store or buy them online from a store that takes returns.


----------



## may3545

ShoesOnMyMind, I'm also a 41 in most CLs with wide feet, and my insole measurement is 10.25" long, and I fit a 40 PERFECTLY. I hope this helps?


----------



## imskyhigh

Does anybody's calves start to hurt when wearing the 120s? I have 2 pairs of 100s and have no problem with those, but i've tried the 120s and the first place I feel it is in my calves, like i'm going to get a charlie-horse...


----------



## ansarbibi

DEAR PIGGY! THANK YOU!!!
i just bought my first pair of pigalles yesterday at a CL boutique. im usually size 8 in CL's, but the sales guy at the store told me that i need pigalles in 35. that is 5 (!!!) sizes down. they fit perfectly in the heel, but my toes SCREAM and CRY even when i wear them in the house. >.<
i really dont know what to do: go a size up (but then there is a gap between the heel and the side of the shoe) or just pray that they will stretch and the pain will go away.
need your help, pro!


----------



## jenayb

ansarbibi said:


> DEAR PIGGY! THANK YOU!!!
> i just bought my first pair of pigalles yesterday at a CL boutique. im usually size 8 in CL's, but the sales guy at the store told me that i need pigalles in 35. that is 5 (!!!) sizes down. they fit perfectly in the heel, but my toes SCREAM and CRY even when i wear them in the house. >.<
> i really dont know what to do: go a size up (but then there is a gap between the heel and the side of the shoe) or just pray that they will stretch and the pain will go away.
> need your help, pro!





Well, that is actually three sizes down but err..... Even still, there is no need to ever size down three sizes. In fact, it would be impossible to make a shoe three sizes too small fit. Ever. I can't believe the SA would tell you this.... 

Perhaps I misread your post or am just missing something....?


----------



## stilly

*imsskyhigh* - I wear the pigalle 120s all the time and my calves never hurt. My toes do hurt sometimes if I walk a lot and on my pairs of pigalles with the sculpted heel my right little toe tends to want to slip out of the shoe which is more annoying than painful.


----------



## imskyhigh

thanks *stilly*! hmm... maybe I just need a little more practice  (hide my amex.....)


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

may3545 said:


> ShoesOnMyMind, I'm also a 41 in most CLs with wide feet, and my insole measurement is 10.25" long, and I fit a 40 PERFECTLY. I hope this helps?





> hoesOnMyMind - I would suggest a size 40 in the Pigalle 120s. I'm a size 41 in most shoes but the Pigalles 120s run large. I have about 10 pairs of Pigalle 120s and I don't see much difference in the sizing between the patent or kid leather styles. The first pair of Pigalles I bought were actually a size 41 in black patent and they're way too big. Of course, the safest thing to due is try them on at the store or buy them online from a store that takes returns





> If your a sz. 40 in other brands but a 41 in CL, I think I would get a 39.5. Im normally a sz.39/40 in other brands, and a 39,5/40 in Louboutin, and I got the Pigalles in black patent in a sz. 39, and they fit well, I even think I could make a 38,5 work (which I NEVER wear in other brands). So you should def. take ½-1 sz. down from your TTS. HTH




thank you all sooo so much that really helped!  I think I will get a 40. Im scared a 39.5 will be too small, and I dont have very narrow feet.

So happy to finally get an answer ! I might order them from NAP or look on ebay.  at least for the black patent ones. The kid leather are so hard to find:/


----------



## ansarbibi

jenaywins said:


> Well, that is actually three sizes down but err..... Even still, there is no need to ever size down three sizes. In fact, it would be impossible to make a shoe three sizes too small fit. Ever. I can't believe the SA would tell you this....
> 
> Perhaps I misread your post or am just missing something....?


I have really narrow feet, so even when i tried them in a size 36, there still would be a gap between my heel and the shoe. the guy at the store said he is a size 42 and he wears pigalles in 39... weird, huh?
35's fit perfectly in the heel, its just my sides of the ball of my feet that hurt.. i tried the 35.5 and they were still too wide in the heel... do you think they will stretch enough in the toes, so it wont hurt that bad?
im really confused, the SA was so categorical about it, he was like "YOU NEED THEM IN 35". now i dont know what to do (
ill appreciate any help!


----------



## jenayb

ansarbibi said:


> I have really narrow feet, so even when i tried them in a size 36, there still would be a gap between my heel and the shoe. the guy at the store said he is a size 42 and he wears pigalles in 39... weird, huh?
> 35's fit perfectly in the heel, its just my sides of the ball of my feet that hurt.. i tried the 35.5 and they were still too wide in the heel... do you think they will stretch enough in the toes, so it wont hurt that bad?
> im really confused, the SA was so categorical about it, he was like "YOU NEED THEM IN 35". now i dont know what to do (
> ill appreciate any help!





Hmm, ok. Let's say for argument's sake that you do need a thirty five. How is the shoe lengthwise? You need to keep in mind that length will never stretch. If the shoe is too small from toe to heel, you need to size up.


----------



## Bitstuff

I got my first pair of Pigalle 120s today. I got a size 40 which is 0.5 or full size down, depending what you consider my "normal" CL size. My big toe is the longest, and it is not feeling cramped in the toebox. The length from my big toe to the back of the heels feels fine, but all the other toes are pressed against the sides of the toebox uncomfortably. My foot isn't spilling out from the sides, but the edge does press on it painfully. Will the toebox stretch to accomodate my toes? I'm not sure what lengthwise fit means in the Pigalle. It has a pointy toe so there will always be a gap in the very end.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ansarbibi said:


> I have really narrow feet, so even when i tried them in a size 36, there still would be a gap between my heel and the shoe. the guy at the store said he is a size 42 and he wears pigalles in 39... weird, huh?
> 35's fit perfectly in the heel, its just my sides of the ball of my feet that hurt.. i tried the 35.5 and they were still too wide in the heel... do you think they will stretch enough in the toes, so it wont hurt that bad?
> im really confused, the SA was so categorical about it, he was like "YOU NEED THEM IN 35". now i dont know what to do (
> ill appreciate any help!



Like Piggy mentioned in the beginning of this thread the toebox will flatten and the fit will be better. You definitely want to keep the 35 if the length is perfect for you.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Bitstuff said:


> I got my first pair of Pigalle 120s today. I got a size 40 which is 0.5 or full size down, depending what you consider my "normal" CL size. My big toe is the longest, and it is not feeling cramped in the toebox. The length from my big toe to the back of the heels feels fine, but all the other toes are pressed against the sides of the toebox uncomfortably. My foot isn't spilling out from the sides, but the edge does press on it painfully. Will the toebox stretch to accomodate my toes? I'm not sure what lengthwise fit means in the Pigalle. It has a pointy toe so there will always be a gap in the very end.



The toebox will flatten with wear. Lengthwise means that if you walk in the shoe, there is no heel slippage. With the 120 you want to make sure your feet will be secure in the shoes.


----------



## sophinette007

LvPiggy what an amazing thread! Thank you! I love all your videos! Your way of walking is very elegant!
I have had my firts pair of Pigalle 120 today( Jade patent). I must say I am in love!!!!!! I really need an other one lol. These are more confy than I thought! Worth every penny! The line is so pure and classy!


----------



## gtm120psu

are these 120mm on bergdorf, it says heel height is 4 7/10inch:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat356506

where else can i purchase black patent 120's other than NAP and CL site/boutiques.

TIA!!!


----------



## taydev

i've always loved the sexy look of the pigalle so i bought a pair about 2 years ago. i wore them out ONCE (when i got them) and nearly killed myself, so i've beean hesitant to wear them ever since. about 4 days ago while reading this thread, i decided to practice walking around the house in my old pigalles, and they actually do get easier to walk in after a few days! im so excited about my progress that i'm thinking about buying a second pair of pigalles! thanks ivpiggy and everyone on tpf for restoring my courage!


----------



## ansarbibi

jenaywins said:


> Hmm, ok. Let's say for argument's sake that you do need a thirty five. How is the shoe lengthwise? You need to keep in mind that length will never stretch. If the shoe is too small from toe to heel, you need to size up.



Lengthwise they are ok,  i think they fit good. its just my toes that hurt. the shoes leave red marks on my toes and the side of the ball of my feet after wearing them, i guess thats because they're so narrow.
im just hoping they will stretch out and become wider.
thank you for your help ))


----------



## jenayb

ansarbibi said:


> Lengthwise they are ok,  i think they fit good. its just my toes that hurt. the shoes leave red marks on my toes and the side of the ball of my feet after wearing them, i guess thats because they're so narrow.
> im just hoping they will stretch out and become wider.
> thank you for your help ))



Well, I still am in disbelief about five sizes down, but if the length is right then you need to keep them and break them in. Good luck


----------



## stilly

*gtm120psu* - Yes those Pigalles at Bergdorf are the 120s


----------



## sophinette007

Ladies, sorry if this have already been discussed...I know that some ladies have said that the Pigalles stretch but is it true even for the patent material since this material doesn't stretch very much. I ask you this since my Jade patent piggies are perfect right now(even if there is 10mm gap at the back of the shoe,the toe box is perfect!) and I don't want them to stretch....I have gone TTS since my feet seem to be wide...do you think it will be all right? I have just worn them twice for the moment and haven't seen any stretching . I am considering buying another pair of PIgalle in patent material so I don't want to make a mistake if I haven't picked up the right size...what's your opinion about this?


----------



## may3545

^I have the black patent pigalles and the shoe is slowly stretching as I wear them. It is mainly stretching in the toe box as my feet are wide. I made sure when I first tried them on that there was no gap in the back of the shoe as that would cause my heel to slip out while walking. I need to wear these shoes more often though. Or more like, I need to go out more =P


----------



## stilly

*may* - I have a few pairs of pigalles and I have the same problem. They're a bit tight/snug when I first buy them but after a few wearings they stretch and are now a little big and I have to worry about my feet slipping out. I haven't really come up with  good solution...I don't really like padding my CLs. It seems to happen with both the patent and kid pigalles.


----------



## Hanna_M

I bought my first Pigalles today! Black Patent 120s... went a full size down and they fit perfectly, very comfortable. I asked the SA about how much they'd stretch as they felt just right and he said they'd stretch around the toe box but not the length so I wouldn't need to worry about heel slippage... I hope he's right... I can't imagine going down 1.5 sizes! 

Funny thing is they actually are really comfortable. I was really worried and have been putting off trying them for a while but now am addicted and want more!


----------



## sophinette007

Thanks Hanna for the info! I feel relieve that the lenght won't stretch! I took TTS but could have definitely size down 0.5! Congrats ! The Black patent Pigalle are so perfect! I need to grab this one!!! I totally agree with you Pigalle is an addictive style, so flattering that we want some more! I can't wait to pick the Nude one !

Definitely be careful with the glitter Pigalle I found them bigger than the other material.

I must say that I was afraid about the 120 heel without a plateform but they aren't that bad!



Hanna_M said:


> I bought my first Pigalles today! Black Patent 120s... went a full size down and they fit perfectly, very comfortable. I asked the SA about how much they'd stretch as they felt just right and he said they'd stretch around the toe box but not the length so I wouldn't need to worry about heel slippage... I hope he's right... I can't imagine going down 1.5 sizes!
> 
> Funny thing is they actually are really comfortable. I was really worried and have been putting off trying them for a while but now am addicted and want more!


----------



## elitebysl

Thanks for all the wonderful tips piggy! I am waiting for my pigalles to arrive and this is def info I can use! All I'm hoping now is that I got the right size, I'm an 38.5 naturally and got the pigalle in 37.5. I hope that's the right size.


----------



## Luva Pug

This is a fantastic thread! I am seriously contemplating pigalles and I'm going to try them on tomorrow, lol will practice the bounce n wiggle in the shop and will report back! I so hope I have pigalle feet!!


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> *may* - I have a few pairs of pigalles and I have the same problem. They're a bit tight/snug when I first buy them but after a few wearings they stretch and are now a little big and I have to worry about my feet slipping out. I haven't really come up with good solution...I don't really like padding my CLs. It seems to happen with both the patent and kid pigalles.


 
I had same problem slipping out once I had worn a few times, the VP's were great at first but my heels were sliping when I wore hose, I got these strips from Wolford and once they are in my heel sticks in there when I walk, wonderfull and only about £5 a pair. Its silicone tape like thing.


----------



## stilly

great tip *annamoon*...I wonder if I can find them here in the US...


----------



## Louboutin

Any advise on how to avoid damage to the tip of this pointy shoe? I walk normally and yet I tear the tip  Kind of annoying since it only happens to my Pigalles (???)


----------



## Bleue

Thanks to you, Piggy, (and others) you made me pull the trigger and order some black patent Pigalle 120's!  They look divine!

I'm new to the forum and new to CL's but my first pair were the purple patent Elisa 100's (from NAP) and they are fantastic to walk in, I think.  So hoping this style's extra inch won't pose a problem.

I'm a weight lifter so I have pretty strong core and calf muscles which definitely helps with walking in very high heels.  Also, I wanted to mention that I read Heide Klum's tips for walking in high heels is as I have always done as well, by keeping calf muscles flexed and sometimes having to step toe first.  Easy peasy!


----------



## Bleue

Have you guys read all the reviews on the Saks website on this shoe or actually not necessarily the 120 Pigalle's but all of them listed.  They all say to size up 1/2 to a full size, just the opposite of what most of you are saying here.  Gosh, that is so nerve wracking!  I ordered a 37.5 when my normal CL is 38.5 and sometimes 38.  I really want them to work.


----------



## may3545

CL sizing varies tremendously from my personal experience. While some designs run small where you have to size UP, the 120 pigalles are larger so you should size DOWN half or a full size down. I sized down an entire size for the 120 pigalles and they fit like a dream. I hope that helped!


----------



## Bleue

Well, yes, you guys are certainly very knowledgeable and I need the help. Especially when I live nowhere near a store that carries them, in fact, my entire state doesn't have a single place that would sell these shoes. 

I think there must be some strange excitement in ordering these shoes and then praying they'll work!  LOL.


----------



## may3545

^Same here! I do have stores that sell CLs near me, but sometimes I like purchasing online. I've had to return/exchange several pairs due to sizing after they have arrived in the mail, but it's fun to track a package, receive it, and try it on at home. Mail packages are like getting gifts in the mail


----------



## mal

Bleue said:


> Well, yes, you guys are certainly very knowledgeable and I need the help. Especially when I live nowhere near a store that carries them, in fact, my entire state doesn't have a single place that would sell these shoes.
> 
> I think there must be some *strange excitement* in ordering these shoes and then praying they'll work! LOL.


Yes, indeedy! It is defiitely part of the addiction 
I would always consult with the ladies here about sizing. The online guidelines can be WAY wrong!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

I just received my Pigalle 100's in the mail today. I ordered down 1/2 a size (normally a 39, got a 38.5) and I feel like I should've ordered my regular size....I wonder if they will stretch??


----------



## Emma4790

I just ordered my first Pigalles from NAP today! I'm very excited! I didn't even know I wanted them until I began to read this thread, so thank you Piggy! I ordered 120 black patents in size 37.5. I usually take a 38 in CLs and non-CL shoes, and didn't go a full size down because I think I have quite wide feet and in the past my patent CLs have taken ages for the toe-box to stretch! I hope theres no heel -slippage!!


----------



## baggiegirl

Congrats Emma! I noticed that Net-A-Porter had all sizes in stock a couple of days ago. Sooo wanted to pull the trigger, but sadly I've been shopping their sale and no funds left 

Another time they will be mine. Hope yours fit!


----------



## diamonddigger12

Ok so I just bought the Dorepi 100mm leopard print pony hair pumps with the black patent leather heel (with the gold chain across the back) and I LOVE them, but they're tight. REALLY tight in the toe box. After reading this I feel a little better (they were a sale item and no returns on sales). But do you think they'll stretch out significantly? As of now, my pinky toes are CRAMMED against my other toes. They're leaving an indent! But in length they're perfect. So I'm not sure what's the best option. Will they stretch out enough? Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

^^ They will stretch with wear.


----------



## diamonddigger12

jenaywins said:


> ^^ They will stretch with wear.



So you think they'll stretch enough though? I was just worried because they're not like typical leather, they're the pony hair. And they're extremely tight. I was trying to break them in but they hurt so badly. I have socks stuffed in them for the rest of the night, and I'll keep bearing the pain. I just didn't want to give up my Louboutins on eBay!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ They may be pony hair on the outside, but they are still leather on the inside. 

To be honest with you, it's difficult for me to give you a definitive answer either way because I can't feel how they fit, KWIM? Put on a pair of thick socks and stuff your feet into them. Wear them around the house. If after a while they don't feel a little looser, they may be too small. 

What size did you purchase? What size are you normally?


----------



## BattyBugs

I know my piggy flats were really tight in the toe box (but the next size up stretched too much). I have been wearing them around with socks on and they are stretching nicely. They'll be perfect when I wear them out this weekend.


----------



## singsongjones

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> I just received my Pigalle 100's in the mail today. I ordered down 1/2 a size (normally a 39, got a 38.5) and I feel like I should've ordered my regular size....I wonder if they will stretch??


 
No worries...they will stretch as you wear them. I'm usually a 39 in Loubies, and I ordered the 38.5 in my 100s, too. They were a little tight in the beginning, but as you wear them, the toe box/vamp will give a little. You'll be fine


----------



## diamonddigger12

jenaywins said:


> ^^ They may be pony hair on the outside, but they are still leather on the inside.
> 
> To be honest with you, it's difficult for me to give you a definitive answer either way because I can't feel how they fit, KWIM? Put on a pair of thick socks and stuff your feet into them. Wear them around the house. If after a while they don't feel a little looser, they may be too small.
> 
> What size did you purchase? What size are you normally?




I'm normally a size 41/US 11, but I've never tried CLs before. When I got them I knew they would be snug, but they're really really tight.... I guess I'll just see if they stretch out and if not, I'll have to post them on eBay :cry:
Thanks for your help!


----------



## diamonddigger12

Oh and I purchased a 41


----------



## CelticLuv

I just got my first Black Patent Pigalle 100's and I hate to say it, but I'm not sure I'm feeling them. Maybe the toe is just too pointy for me? 
I got my TTS 35 and they fit perfect, the toebox was very tight, mainly at my pinky toe only but I know from reading here they will stretch and the pinky toe pain will decrease.

I got them from Saks using a 10% coupon so it was a great deal but I'm really thinking about returning them (bye-bye coupon ). I'm just not sure if I'm the "pointy-toe" type of person. 

I want to love them, especially after I always read here how everyone loves them and how sexy they are....maybe the 120's pack more a 'punch' than the 100's?

Is it just me or has anyone else had reservations with Pigalle 100 (or even the 120)?


----------



## lindaseong

wow.. so thorough! thanks


----------



## Luva Pug

Yay I got my 120mm pigalles, have had the vibram sole put on them and i am ready to goooooo............ around my house in them! Haha I feel like a comlete idiot in them!! They were a christmas present from my DB, but I just can't walk in them.. yet! 
I am breaking them in, in the house lol!
Hopefully it won't be too long before I am strutting my tallness outside in them!


----------



## jenayb

diamonddigger12 said:


> I'm normally a size 41/US 11, but I've never tried CLs before. When I got them I knew they would be snug, but they're really really tight.... I guess I'll just see if they stretch out and if not, I'll have to post them on eBay :cry:
> Thanks for your help!


 


diamonddigger12 said:


> Oh and I purchased a 41


 
So you ordered TTS.....

You will be fine. If anything, I'd be worried about them stretching too much and thus being too large.

Don't give up!


----------



## sarasmith3269

CelticLuv said:


> I just got my first Black Patent Pigalle 100's and I hate to say it, but I'm not sure I'm feeling them. Maybe the toe is just too pointy for me?
> I got my TTS 35 and they fit perfect, the toebox was very tight, mainly at my pinky toe only but I know from reading here they will stretch and the pinky toe pain will decrease.
> 
> I got them from Saks using a 10% coupon so it was a great deal but I'm really thinking about returning them (bye-bye coupon ). I'm just not sure if I'm the "pointy-toe" type of person.
> 
> I want to love them, especially after I always read here how everyone loves them and how sexy they are....maybe the 120's pack more a 'punch' than the 100's?
> 
> Is it just me or has anyone else had reservations with Pigalle 100 (or even the 120)?


 
Sooo crazy that you say this, because I see them new and i think, "ehhh", but I think once people break them in the toe box widens out, its not SOOOO pointy, and then I think they look really great.  

Here's another thing to think about or look at, are those heels on your 100 really 4inches?  Since I wear a small size as well, I noticed that some of my heels in a 100 really only measure about 85, and some of my 120s are really closer to 105 or so.  That might be a reason why they look different that you had anticipated.  

Post pics! Im contemplating snagging myself a pair!


----------



## CelticLuv

*Sara*, you could be totally right about the actual heel height. I didn't even think of that. huh.
I'll measure the actual height tonight when I get home from work and take pics as well. I'll post as soon as I can (probably tomorrow).


----------



## vmpyre

Just wanted to thank you *Vicki* for your sizing tips! :urock:

I went one whole size down with much hesitation [being in NZ, not easy to return for another size]. Sure enough it was the right thing to do! 34.0! There's still a heel gap! I'll just have to pad it.

It sure is high, I'm gonna have to use DBF as a walking stick...


----------



## Emma4790

Yay! my black patent 120s arrived today at 4pm! they are so perfect, beyond any expectations i had!  I went half a size down and while I was trying to put them on I thought "oh no they're gonna be too tight"!  but literally within 5-10 mins of walking up and down my bedroom they fit perfect!!!! 



 I am soooooo happy with them!  

I'll post a photo later! thanks gals!


----------



## diamonddigger12

jenaywins said:


> So you ordered TTS.....
> 
> You will be fine. If anything, I'd be worried about them stretching too much and thus being too large.
> 
> Don't give up!



Gosh thank you SO much!! You are so extremely helpful and I'm so happy you put my fears at ease! Because the shoes themselves are stunning and they're my very first pair of CLs! At 50% off ($450!!) I couldn't resist!


----------



## jenayb

diamonddigger12 said:


> Gosh thank you SO much!! You are so extremely helpful and I'm so happy you put my fears at ease! Because the shoes themselves are stunning and they're my very first pair of CLs! At 50% off ($450!!) I couldn't resist!



Glad to be of some help! 

$450 is a great deal. Wear them in good health, and don't worry - they will break in just fine.


----------



## MrsCamilla

singsongjones said:


> No worries...they will stretch as you wear them. I'm usually a 39 in Loubies, and I ordered the 38.5 in my 100s, too. They were a little tight in the beginning, but as you wear them, the toe box/vamp will give a little. You'll be fine


 

i got my pigalle 100 in the mail today.  i ordered TTS and had to place another order for 1/2 size down.  they were a bit too comfortable for my taste - i expect very snug at first because i hate when a shoe fits loose....i wonder if i should've order one full size down instead


----------



## jenayb

aus_rosario said:


> i got my pigalle 100 in the mail today.  i ordered TTS and had to place another order for 1/2 size down.  they were a bit too comfortable for my taste - i expect very snug at first because i hate when a shoe fits loose....i wonder if i should've order one full size down instead



I've heard of many people ordering a full size down. 

I wish I could wear the Pigalle 120s; I'd have the denim studded ones in a heart beat.


----------



## MrsCamilla

jenaywins said:


> I've heard of many people ordering a full size down.
> 
> I wish I could wear the Pigalle 120s; I'd have the denim studded ones in a heart beat.


 

i agree, the demin studded pigalles are hot! there must be a difference between the 100s and 120s... what's weird is that net-a-porter recommends ordering TTS and saks recommends ordering 1/2 size up.


----------



## jenayb

aus_rosario said:


> i agree, the demin studded pigalles are hot! there must be a difference between the 100s and 120s... what's weird is that net-a-porter recommends ordering TTS and saks recommends ordering 1/2 size up.





Really??? Hmmph. That is why I *never* take stock advice from a website. Better to come here and talk to the pros!


----------



## MrsCamilla

jenaywins said:


> Really??? Hmmph. That is why I *never* take stock advice from a website. Better to come here and talk to the pros!


 
i've learned my lesson!  do you think going 1/2 size down was enough?  it's 1/2 down from my decollette's - which are uncomfortably snug and i haven't had the courage to wear.  not because my feet go numb but because they look so cute in the box.  i know i need to work on that.  one thing is for sure that i will wear my pigalles.  anyone know if i should have the vibram put in before i wear them out???  thoughts please - TIA


----------



## jenayb

aus_rosario said:


> i've learned my lesson!  do you think going 1/2 size down was enough?  it's 1/2 down from my decollette's - which are uncomfortably snug and i haven't had the courage to wear.  not because my feet go numb but because they look so cute in the box.  i know i need to work on that.  one thing is for sure that i will wear my pigalles.  anyone know if i should have the vibram put in before i wear them out???  thoughts please - TIA



Hmm. Depends on your foot. Wear them around the house for an hour or two and you will be able to feel whether they are starting to stretch. 

I do NOT vibram my soles. They must sand down the red when they put them on anyway, so you might as well get a lot of wear from the soles and then take em in. But that's just me.


----------



## MrsCamilla

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. Depends on your foot. Wear them around the house for an hour or two and you will be able to feel whether they are starting to stretch.
> 
> I do NOT vibram my soles. They must sand down the red when they put them on anyway, so you might as well get a lot of wear from the soles and then take em in. But that's just me.


 

so what do you do when you need to get them re-soled?


----------



## jenayb

^^ At that point I would have them vibramed, but honestly I haven't had the need to do so yet with any of my pairs. I guess it's just personal preference, but the lack of red on the bottoms doesn't bother me honestly.


----------



## MrsCamilla

jenaywins said:


> ^^ At that point I would have them vibramed, but honestly I haven't had the need to do so yet with any of my pairs. I guess it's just personal preference, but the lack of red on the bottoms doesn't bother me honestly.


 
thanks for the info and wish me luck


----------



## hafflet

Thx so much
this info is the one i looking for


----------



## singsongjones

aus_rosario said:


> i got my pigalle 100 in the mail today. i ordered TTS and had to place another order for 1/2 size down. they were a bit too comfortable for my taste - i expect very snug at first because i hate when a shoe fits loose....i wonder if i should've order one full size down instead


 
I have chubby little feet, so I can't imagine being able to even walk in a whole size down...


----------



## CelticLuv

sarasmith3269 said:


> Sooo crazy that you say this, because I see them new and i think, "ehhh", but I think once people break them in the toe box widens out, its not SOOOO pointy, and then I think they look really great.
> 
> Here's another thing to think about or look at, are those heels on your 100 really 4inches?  Since I wear a small size as well, I noticed that some of my heels in a 100 really only measure about 85, and some of my 120s are really closer to 105 or so.  That might be a reason why they look different that you had anticipated.
> 
> Post pics! Im contemplating snagging myself a pair!



Sara, the heel height is just under 4" so pretty accurate.
I took TTS in the 100's and they fit snug in the toebox but lengthwise ok.
I got them from Saks for $535 now I'm just debating if I should keep them (I'm not totally in love with them yet) or return and put that money towards a pair I really love...not sure what black patent pair that would be yet.

Here's pics, What do you think?:


----------



## MrsCamilla

CelticLuv said:


> Sara, the heel height is just under 4" so pretty accurate.
> I took TTS in the 100's and they fit snug in the toebox but lengthwise ok.
> I got them from Saks for $535 now I'm just debating if I should keep them (I'm not totally in love with them yet) or return and put that money towards a pair I really love...not sure what black patent pair that would be yet.
> 
> Here's pics, What do you think?:


 

i think they look GREAT - patent is soooo hard to break in!  what don't you like about them?  personally, i LOVE the fact they're pointy and wish they were even pointer.  did you buy them for $535 or $595?  good luck deciding


----------



## MrsCamilla

singsongjones said:


> I have chubby little feet, so I can't imagine being able to even walk in a whole size down...


 

did you go TTS or 1/2 size down?


----------



## stilly

*Celtic* - I think these look great but maybe you'd love the pigalle 120s more if you can manage the extra height.

I love pigalles and all mine are 120s which I think adds greatly to the overall sexy look. 

Here's a pair of my pigalle 120s.


----------



## singsongjones

aus_rosario said:


> did you go TTS or 1/2 size down?


 
I went a 1/2 size down in mine.


----------



## bellajanie84

Quick question, what does everyone prefer the Leather or Patent Leather?


----------



## MrsCamilla

^ Hands down patent leather. IMO you can wear a classic patent pointed-toe pump any day of the week. Breaking them in is a lot harder than kid leather, but it's well worth it. Lately all my shoes from Aldo to Stuart Weitzman to Louboutin's are patent leather. GL deciding!


----------



## ceseeber

this thread is the best resource ever! *Lvpiggy*, I know you haven't been around in a while, but just wanted to say thank you for all your tutorials. Just got my first pair of piggies, in pink! and walking in them isn't as hard as I dreaded it to be...thank you!


----------



## jenayb

*Celtic*, I'm really not sure why you aren't in love with those because I sure am! 

I definitely say keep. The Pigalle 100 is something I have been dreaming about for quite some time now, and your pics just pushed me that much closer to purchasing.


----------



## stilly

I actually prefer the kid leather since I think they're less dressy but I have a few pairs of patent pigalles 120s so I tend to wear them more (and the patent tends to be more durable)



bellajanie84 said:


> Quick question, what does everyone prefer the Leather or Patent Leather?


----------



## luiza

Keep them, they look very nice on your foot.


----------



## queeenJ

I'm looking to buy a pair of 120 in nude patent but I'm in Toronto and we don't seem to have any out here so I can't try any on
I'm planning to order online or call the boutiques but I'm not sure what size to get... My foot isn't wide wide? It's average I guess, but I have that ugly bone that sticks out just under my pinky toe.

1. Will this bone cause a problem with the low vamp on these shoes?  and,

2. Sizing... Normally for sandals and pumps I'm a 6. For my Ron Rons, I went half a size down and got a 35.5 (weird, because everyone I know was TTS or went UP half a size). So now with the Pigalle, I'm not sure to get either TTS, half a size down, or a whole size down...


----------



## candyapples88

queeenJ said:


> I'm looking to buy a pair of 120 in nude patent but I'm in Toronto and we don't seem to have any out here so I can't try any on
> I'm planning to order online or call the boutiques but I'm not sure what size to get... My foot isn't wide wide? It's average I guess, but I have that ugly bone that sticks out just under my pinky toe.
> 
> 1. Will this bone cause a problem with the low vamp on these shoes?  and,
> 
> 2. Sizing... Normally for sandals and pumps I'm a 6. For my Ron Rons, I went half a size down and got a 35.5 (weird, because everyone I know was TTS or went UP half a size). So now with the Pigalle, I'm not sure to get either TTS, half a size down, or a whole size down...


queeenJ - I'm also looking for the 120 in nude patent. I can't find them anywhere online! Pleeeeease let me know if you have any luck!


----------



## jenm2009

As I'm gradually mastering my 120 Pigalles, I'm now building up the courage to wear my Biancas and Altis more frequently.    In terms of technique, do you need to adjust the way you land your heel at all due to the front platform?


----------



## stilly

I don't walk any differently on my Altis vs. my Pigalle 120s.
I actually find it easier to wear the Altis vs. the Pigalles since they seem to stay on my foot better.


----------



## pr1nc355

lvpiggy said:


> oink oink oink! (^(oo)^) piggy bounce n' wiggle demo, side view, on concrete floor this time. with the side view you can see that there's no heel-toe motion; the front of the shoe should touch down slightly before or at the same time as the heel.


 
This is such a helpful thread, Piggy!  I'm not a Pigalle owner, but this piece of info helped me soooo much with my nude 120 Clou Noeuds without the platform.  I didn't want to give them up and was determined to keep them, but thought I'd have to suffer or look awkward, thinking that I had to do the heel-toe walk.  A lightbulb went off when I came across this info!


----------



## candyapples88

Does anyone know how CLs fit in relation to Aldo shoes? I'm waiting for my first pair of CLs, the Pigalle 120 nude patent in size 39, I wear a 9 in US; however I'm concerned with sizing. In Aldo I wear a euro 40...so I'm wondering if CLs run the same way.


----------



## lucidity11

*Please read our rules!!*


----------



## iride99

why you don't exchange again ? NAP don't allowe double exchange?


----------



## lucidity11

iride99 said:


> why you don't exchange again ? NAP don't allowe double exchange?



I've got it for over a month. In fact, i've tried emailing them to if they will entertain my request for a second exchange. 

Fits ok on my left, but too loose on my right. It is my first pair of CL's


----------



## mimi23

*how comfortable r the Pigalle 120 to walk in???*


----------



## uwhuskygirl

I wore my Piggie 120s out for the first time on Saturday night. I thought they were broken in, but they weren't. 

My toes and the balls of my feet are bruised! In total, I walked maybe 4 or 5 blocks. 

When I walk it feels like my bone that connects my big toe to my foot (the one where some people get bunions) is crunching because there's so little padding on the ball of the shoe. 

The first page says not to put foot petals there, but the pain in almost unbearable on the balls of my feet. 

Will this problem fix as I break them in? Does anyone have a fix for this? TIA!


----------



## label24

ladies, tomorrow is the race in my town in heels in favor of breast cancer and I will run 2 miles in my Dahlia 120mm.

 We will share the experience but had already trained in the gym (in the elliptical) with my pigalle 120mm and I can run perfectly!

 Greetings


----------



## ceseeber

label24 said:


> ladies, tomorrow is the race in my town in heels in favor of breast cancer and I will run 2 miles in my Dahlia 120mm.
> 
> We will share the experience but had already trained in the gym (in the elliptical) with my pigalle 120mm and I can run perfectly!
> 
> Greetings


 

that's awesome! What a great cause and you'l be doing it in style too!


----------



## jenayb

mimi23 said:


> *how comfortable r the Pigalle 120 to walk in???*


 


Why don't you read this thread...?


----------



## baldjohn

label24 said:


> ladies, tomorrow is the race in my town in heels in favor of breast cancer and I will run 2 miles in my Dahlia 120mm.
> 
> We will share the experience but had already trained in the gym (in the elliptical) with my pigalle 120mm and I can run perfectly!
> 
> Greetings




That is great.  Hope you win!


----------



## candyapples88

lucidity11 said:


> *Please read our rules!!*



I wasn't aware there were any "rules."


----------



## amanda

candyapples88 said:


> I wasn't aware there were any "rules."



This isn't 'Nam, Donny. This is tPF. There are rules.


----------



## JetSetGo!

candyapples88 said:


> I wasn't aware there were any "rules."



There are rules, and you agreed to them when you joined. So, please be sure to read them.


----------



## lucidity11

oops ok my bad


----------



## uwhuskygirl

uwhuskygirl said:


> I wore my Piggie 120s out for the first time on Saturday night. I thought they were broken in, but they weren't.
> 
> My toes and the balls of my feet are bruised! In total, I walked maybe 4 or 5 blocks.
> 
> When I walk it feels like my bone that connects my big toe to my foot (the one where some people get bunions) is crunching because there's so little padding on the ball of the shoe.
> 
> The first page says not to put foot petals there, but the pain in almost unbearable on the balls of my feet.
> 
> Will this problem fix as I break them in? Does anyone have a fix for this? TIA!



anyone?


----------



## Luv n bags

^I don't have the 120's, but I do have this problem with the Pigalle 100's.  I wore them for 5-6 hours straight and the area on my big toe joint to my foot hurt for four months straight! I had to lay off all Pigalle styles for this amount of time.  I tried to wear them one time after this, but it aggravated the area again.


----------



## stilly

uwhuskygirl said:


> anyone?


 
I've never had that kind of pain when wearing my Pigalle 120s. They might hurt a bit after a long day but never bruising. 

All my pigalles have gotten more comfortable the longer I wear them so it might be better the next time but maybe your feet just aren't condusive to the shape of the pigalles which is common problem noted by other tPFers.


----------



## mal

the sole is very thin- vibram does help!


----------



## candyapples88

I think Dr. Scholls has the moleskin strips that you can line the inside of the shoe (not insole, but the inside of the leather) so it doesn't rub against your skin, and I think you can wrap the moleskin around whatever area of your foot you want...kinda like a bandaid.


----------



## uwhuskygirl

I guess I'll try to break them in a little more and try the moleskin. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lucidity11

ahh ok NAP has responded to my size exchange! 

so IT 37 does not fit me snugly when trying, especially the right foot. Do you ladies reckon i should exchange it for a 36.5? 

I am a 37 in simples and a 36.5 for a snug fit in hyper prives. Thoughts?
I'm worried that if i do exchange it for a 36.5 it will be too snug? Or is that the whole point in the first few wears?


----------



## Nikolino

first of all, you guys are amazing, can't believe how much knowledge you have - I really learned a lot reading your posts, thank you! 

I am new to CLs and am trying to figure out what size I should go for... I fell in love with Pigalle 120 but can't decide which size I should order... I usually wear 37 or 37.5... I know you said for Pigalle it is recommended to go 1/2 to 1 size down... my question is: do you think size 36 would work?

thank you so much!


----------



## uwhuskygirl

Nikolino said:


> first of all, you guys are amazing, can't believe how much knowledge you have - I really learned a lot reading your posts, thank you!
> 
> I am new to CLs and am trying to figure out what size I should go for... I fell in love with Pigalle 120 but can't decide which size I should order... I usually wear 37 or 37.5... I know you said for Pigalle it is recommended to go 1/2 to 1 size down... my question is: do you think size 36 would work?
> 
> thank you so much!



If your feet are narrow go down 1 size. If your feet are normal to wide then go down 1/2 a size. 

I'm a firm 37.5 and the 37 fits perfectly in the length.


----------



## Nikolino

uwhuskygirl said:


> If your feet are narrow go down 1 size. If your feet are normal to wide then go down 1/2 a size.
> 
> I'm a firm 37.5 and the 37 fits perfectly in the length.



Thank you so much uwhuskygirl!  NOW it is going to be a challenge to find Pigalles in size 37 I have a feeling...


----------



## lucidity11

i will take a chance on the 36.5's


----------



## candyapples88

I just received my FIRST ever CLs today...the nude Pigalle 120! Just a little info in case some are wondering about sizing. I'm a US 9 always, and these are 39 and they fit PERFECT. No slippage in the heel, no squeezing in toe box (and I thought I had wide feet, but I do have short toes). The heel is high, but not as bad as I thought it would be with the stories I've been reading. I do feel the extra flex in the back of my ankle though, but they're not hard to walk in at all. I'm actually surprised how comfortable the shoe is, I literally feel like the shoe was crafted for my foot. I NEED to get the black ones now! Below are some pics:


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> I just received my FIRST ever CLs today...the nude Pigalle 120! *Just a little info in case some are wondering about sizing. I'm a US 9 always, and these are 39 and they fit PERFECT.* No slippage in the heel, no squeezing in toe box (and I thought I had wide feet, but I do have short toes). The heel is high, but not as bad as I thought it would be with the stories I've been reading. I do feel the extra flex in the back of my ankle though, but they're not hard to walk in at all. I'm actually surprised how comfortable the shoe is, I literally feel like the shoe was crafted for my foot. I NEED to get the black ones now! Below are some pics:


 
Pigalles are notorious for stretching, thus it has always been recommended that you take at least a half size down. It is not a good idea to go TTS on these, contrary to the above in bold/red. 

FWIW, I'm a 38-39 in CLs and a 37.5 in Pigalle fits me perfectly - without the eventual stretch. I could even take a 37 if I wanted to.


----------



## Akalyah

OMG IM SOOooo MOTIVATED TO GET A PAIR... *screams*


----------



## jenayb

^^ Do it! Do it! 

DO IT! 

:ninja:


----------



## Akalyah

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Do it! Do it!
> 
> DO IT!
> 
> :ninja:


 
saw a pair on ebay,. camo pony hair that u listed


----------



## EricaBelle

My first pair of Loubs was the pigalle!

And let me tell you, I do NOT have the right feet for most shoes.
I loved them but at first I could only wear them for about 20 minutes.
While I don't recommend this for most people, I decided to wear them to a 4 hour day at work. I forced myself to stand in those shoes for 4 hours.
By the end of the day, my calves were aching, but the leather seemed to have molded itself to my foot.

The next day, when I put the shoes on, I went walking around the mall for a few hours and they felt great. I guess they just needed to be broken in!

Another BIG thing that helps is getting the vibram soles put on the bottom. It's a great way to protect the shoe and I found that once I got the soles redone, I was able to walk in them much easier than ever before. Now they are my go to shoes for all occasions...grocery shopping...job interviews, etc.


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Pigalles are notorious for stretching, thus it has always been recommended that you take at least a half size down. It is not a good idea to go TTS on these, contrary to the above in bold/red.
> 
> FWIW, I'm a 38-39 in CLs and a 37.5 in Pigalle fits me perfectly - without the eventual stretch. I could even take a 37 if I wanted to.



Yea I hear ya...that's something I was very worried about. I didn't think 39 would be my TTS...I thought I was more around 40 because all my other shoes say I'm a euro 40. However, these seem to fit fine. There is a little tiny gap by the heel, but not too big and no heel slippage. If they do stretch, I wouldn't mind so much because then I could add some extra padding for the balls of my feet.


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> Yea I hear ya...that's something I was very worried about. I didn't think 39 would be my TTS...I thought I was more around 40 because all my other shoes say I'm a euro 40. However, these seem to fit fine. There is a little tiny gap by the heel, but not too big and no heel slippage. If they do stretch, I wouldn't mind so much because then I could add some extra padding for the balls of my feet.



Everyone's got a different way of wearing their shoes.


----------



## stilly

*candyapples88* - I love your nude pigalles!!! They look great on you.
Did you order them from a CL boutique?

I have lots of pairs of pigalles but I still dream of adding the nudes to my collection...




candyapples88 said:


> I just received my FIRST ever CLs today...the nude Pigalle 120! Just a little info in case some are wondering about sizing. I'm a US 9 always, and these are 39 and they fit PERFECT. No slippage in the heel, no squeezing in toe box (and I thought I had wide feet, but I do have short toes). The heel is high, but not as bad as I thought it would be with the stories I've been reading. I do feel the extra flex in the back of my ankle though, but they're not hard to walk in at all. I'm actually surprised how comfortable the shoe is, I literally feel like the shoe was crafted for my foot. I NEED to get the black ones now! Below are some pics:


----------



## candyapples88

jenaywins said:


> Everyone's got a different way of wearing their shoes.



You know what, I really have to thank you. After I read your post, I went back to my shoes to make sure they were ok, they were...until about 20 mins later. The gap in the back of my heel got bigger - I could stick my finger in there! I sent back the shoes and exchanged them for a half size down. Thank you!


----------



## candyapples88

stilly said:


> *candyapples88* - I love your nude pigalles!!! They look great on you.
> Did you order them from a CL boutique?
> 
> I have lots of pairs of pigalles but I still dream of adding the nudes to my collection...



Thank you! I've noticed your collection of Pigalle's and I love them! Yes, I got them at CL Horatio...but since I had to return them for a smaller size, CL Costa Mesa will be sending me my size. They are getting a new shipment in next week...so if you want to, call them and reserve your size. I love the nude because it goes with everything. Black will be next!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> You know what, I really have to thank you. After I read your post, I went back to my shoes to make sure they were ok, they were...until about 20 mins later. The gap in the back of my heel got bigger - I could stick my finger in there! I sent back the shoes and exchanged them for a half size down. Thank you!





I'm so glad I was able to help!!


----------



## ceseeber

in the past few years of buying, collecting and salvating over Louboutin heels, I never gave much thought to the Pigalle. I guess I was turned off by the mixed reviews about comfort and what I dislike most about pointy toed heels was the crease that occurs at the tip.

Well, with the new year and my Re-shoe-lutions I was determined to master the Pigalle! I studied this thread forwards and backwards and when it came time to order my first pair I was sooooo nervous....but I took the plunge and purchased my first pair from Selfridges in London. When they arrived I was in love and two weeks later, today, I wore them out for the first time ever. Armoured with blisterstick and a pair of flats as backup, I marched off to work in my new shoes. 10 hours later, I'm blister free and love the Pigalles more than ever. They're perfect for my work environment and I just love the way they look and feel.


















....and that is my  declaration to the Pigalle!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lizard!? 

They're beautiful, and I'm so very glad to hear that it worked out for you!!


----------



## candyapples88

ceseeber said:


> in the past few years of buying, collecting and salvating over Louboutin heels, I never gave much thought to the Pigalle. I guess I was turned off by the mixed reviews about comfort and what I dislike most about pointy toed heels was the crease that occurs at the tip.
> 
> Well, with the new year and my Re-shoe-lutions I was determined to master the Pigalle! I studied this thread forwards and backwards and when it came time to order my first pair I was sooooo nervous....but I took the plunge and purchased my first pair from Selfridges in London. When they arrived I was in love and two weeks later, today, I wore them out for the first time ever. Armoured with blisterstick and a pair of flats as backup, I marched off to work in my new shoes. 10 hours later, I'm blister free and love the Pigalles more than ever. They're perfect for my work environment and I just love the way they look and feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and that is my  declaration to the Pigalle!



Beautiful! They're not so bad huh?!


----------



## hazeltt

ceseeber said:


> in the past few years of buying, collecting and salvating over Louboutin heels, I never gave much thought to the Pigalle. I guess I was turned off by the mixed reviews about comfort and what I dislike most about pointy toed heels was the crease that occurs at the tip.
> 
> Well, with the new year and my Re-shoe-lutions I was determined to master the Pigalle! I studied this thread forwards and backwards and when it came time to order my first pair I was sooooo nervous....but I took the plunge and purchased my first pair from Selfridges in London. When they arrived I was in love and two weeks later, today, I wore them out for the first time ever. Armoured with blisterstick and a pair of flats as backup, I marched off to work in my new shoes. 10 hours later, I'm blister free and love the Pigalles more than ever. They're perfect for my work environment and I just love the way they look and feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and that is my  declaration to the Pigalle!



I love these and they look great on you! I wish it came in my size


----------



## christine0628

Just received my first pair of Pigalle 120s today...such a sexy shoe!  

Unfortunately, I only went down 1/2 a size and I should have gone 1 full size down - maybe even 1.5 sizes down!  I'm a US size 8.5 and bought these in a 38.  Looking to get a 37.5 now.  Toe area is fine but the heels are way too loose - I can stick my index finger down the back!  

I definitely would need lots of practice before venturing out on cement, but they weren't as bad to walk in as I thought they'd be.  My husband thinks these are hot!!!


----------



## candyapples88

^^^^ Congrats on your Pigalles! I too had to exchange mine for a half size down, even though they felt comfortable. After standing in them for 20 mins...I had a gap in the heel.


----------



## christine0628

Thanks!!  I just hate having to wait...I don't even know if they have them in the size I need - which is going to suck if they don't!  I had a hard enough time trying to track down the 38s.  I'm crossing my fingers there is a 37.5 floating around somewhere!


----------



## candyapples88

christine0628 said:


> Thanks!!  I just hate having to wait...I don't even know if they have them in the size I need - which is going to suck if they don't!  I had a hard enough time trying to track down the 38s.  I'm crossing my fingers there is a 37.5 floating around somewhere!



What color did you get? I got the nude patent from CL Horatio but have to get my resize from CL Costa Mesa. They're getting a new shipment next week. So if you got the nude then give them a call and reserve!


----------



## PyAri

Questions for the Pigalle ladies, I bought a pair of Dorepis (same last as Pigalle).

1) Do the Pigalles come with the strap in the heel part of the shoe which I guess it to hold your heel in?

2) Do you ladies keep this strap in?

I have not wore the shoes out the house yet, but this strap is driving me crazy as my heel will not stay flat against it.  I tried putting a heel grip over it but the strap is so strong the heel grip fell off.  Will have to either try another heel grip or cut the strap.  Any recommendations?


----------



## christine0628

candyapples88 said:


> What color did you get? I got the nude patent from CL Horatio but have to get my resize from CL Costa Mesa. They're getting a new shipment next week. So if you got the nude then give them a call and reserve!



I got the black - they are amazing!


----------



## jenayb

candyapples88 said:


> What color did you get? I got the nude patent from CL Horatio but have to get my resize from CL Costa Mesa. They're getting a new shipment next week. So if you got the nude then give them a call and reserve!



The LV boutique currently has nude.


----------



## stilly

*ceseeber* - I love your pigalles. They look beuatful on you!!! It's great to hear you've mastered the pigalle!!! Congrats!!! 





ceseeber said:


> in the past few years of buying, collecting and salvating over Louboutin heels, I never gave much thought to the Pigalle. I guess I was turned off by the mixed reviews about comfort and what I dislike most about pointy toed heels was the crease that occurs at the tip.
> 
> Well, with the new year and my Re-shoe-lutions I was determined to master the Pigalle! I studied this thread forwards and backwards and when it came time to order my first pair I was sooooo nervous....but I took the plunge and purchased my first pair from Selfridges in London. When they arrived I was in love and two weeks later, today, I wore them out for the first time ever. Armoured with blisterstick and a pair of flats as backup, I marched off to work in my new shoes. 10 hours later, I'm blister free and love the Pigalles more than ever. They're perfect for my work environment and I just love the way they look and feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and that is my  declaration to the Pigalle!


----------



## Nikolino

My Pigalles 120 just arrived (bought them at Bergdorf Goodman)... oh, I was so excited.... but 5 minutes later I was not sure if I was excited or disappointed... 
ok, I ordered what I usually wear = size 37.5 - that's the size I wear no matter what, BUT when I tried these, I thought I was going to die from my toes being totally squished!!!! I am so disappointed... and don't know what to do... 
I started wearing high heels when I was in 7th grade and have worn all kinds of HIGH heels and I know they usually stretch quite a bit... especially if they are really high heels (because in this case your toes are applying a huge amount of force on your toe box) BUT I am still not sure if I should keep trying or go for 38? I am one of those who will suffer and take the pain in order to get her shoes stretched... but since these are quite expensive shoes, I hate to destroy them in order to be able to wear them.... please help!!:wondering 
P.S. 
my feet are not wide.


----------



## jenayb

^^ It's mentioned several times in this thread that you will feel initial toe squish when you first wear Pigalles if you are sizing correctly, so don't be alarmed. Try wearing your new shoes around the house (read: carpet!!) for a good half hour and they will begin to stretch. You do not want to size up in this particular style because once they do stretch, they will be too big.


----------



## Nikolino

jenaywins said:


> ^^ It's mentioned several times in this thread that you will feel initial toe squish when you first wear Pigalles if you are sizing correctly, so don't be alarmed. Try wearing your new shoes around the house (read: carpet!!) for a good half hour and they will begin to stretch. You do not want to size up in this particular style because once they do stretch, they will be too big.



woow, thank you so much for your crazy fast reply!!! 
yeah, I know it has been mentioned previously, but I read that before I bought my shoes and was considering even smaller than 37.5 after I've read all the posts... but ended up buying my regular size since they didn't have 37. 
this is why I was really surprised, everybody was saying to go for at least 1/2 size down... so when I got these in my regular size and it felt like I needed a full size up, I must say I became a bit "worried"... 

THANK YOU!


----------



## jenayb

Nikolino said:


> woow, thank you so much for your crazy fast reply!!!
> yeah, I know it has been mentioned previously, but I read that before I bought my shoes and was considering even smaller than 37.5 after I've read all the posts... but ended up buying my regular size since they didn't have 37.
> this is why I was really surprised, everybody was saying to go for at least 1/2 size down... so when I got these in my regular size and it felt like I needed a full size up, I must say I became a bit "worried"...
> 
> THANK YOU!



You're very welcome. 

You aren't the first (or last! ) person to get worried about how tight this style feels at first. Trust me - you made the right size decision. Congrats and enjoy your new shoes!!!


----------



## candyapples88

I got my pigalle's in a 39, which I think is my TTS CL. They fit perfect at first, but then I ended up having to trade them for half size down because they were too big after walking around in them for 20 mins.


----------



## onesizefitsnone

Is there much difference in width between a size 41.5 and 41? My black patent Pigalle 120s arrived yesterday and noticed a small gap. If the 41.5 is actually wider I will put in a heel grip if it gets too big. If the 41 is basically the same width I'm going to return mine and get the 41 instead.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Get the 41.


----------



## onesizefitsnone

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## Nikolino

candyapples88 said:


> I got my pigalle's in a 39, which I think is my TTS CL. They fit perfect at first, but then I ended up having to trade them for half size down because they were too big after walking around in them for 20 mins.



thank you so much!


----------



## Dolcezza1

candyapples88 said:


> Thank you! I've noticed your collection of Pigalle's and I love them! Yes, I got them at CL Horatio...but since I had to return them for a smaller size, CL Costa Mesa will be sending me my size. They are getting a new shipment in next week...so if you want to, call them and reserve your size. I love the nude because it goes with everything. Black will be next!


 

Your Pigalles look great in nude!!!!
So, what size did you end up getting?

Ooops!  Just disregard this message... I just read your answer Candy...


----------



## candyapples88

Dolcezza1 said:


> Your Pigalles look great in nude!!!!
> So, what size did you end up getting?
> 
> Ooops!  Just disregard this message... I just read your answer Candy...



Thank you! 38.5 was the size I got


----------



## uwhuskygirl

Thank you so much to whomever suggested moleskin for the piggies!  

I finally got around to getting some and I just cut a piece to fit the ball of my shoe and it fits like a dream now. 

I fell in love with the 120's all over again. 

:tpfrox:


----------



## Dolcezza1

Ladies, I am SOOOOO happy!!!! 

After an exhaustive search... (CL stores across the country, NAP, etc...) I finally found the Black Patent Pigalle 120 in my size!!!!! (39) 
I just order them yesterday and they told me that they should arrive next Tuesday!!!

I cannot wait!!! 

Well, just wanted to share this with you all, since ya'll have been so helpful whenever I have a question.  

I will post pics when they get here!!! 

Dolce...


----------



## Dolcezza1

Yesterday, I got my Black Patent Pigalles 120... but I had to send them back this morning...  They were too big.... I ordered them size 39 and they were about half an inch too big for me... 

Now I ordered them in 38.5 as instructed by the CL salesman in Costa Mesa, CA.  I REALLY hope they fit ok this time... 

Dolce...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hi Piggy! I am thinking of purchasing pigalles for my grad, and I need some advice from someone who has bought several pigalles. I noticed that they apparently run big. Idk if I could trust this because I have bought shoes that say they run small but fit me TTS. So I wanna know what is your TTS and your Pigalle size. I'm usually a 36 in CLs, both of my CLs are a 36, my ron rons are a 36.5 because the 36 was sold out and i use padding so basically with padding it's a 36. Thank you that's all I need xD

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Never mind you answered my question already!  Sorry.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Alright* new question, I really want the Pigalle 120 in nude on the official CL website, but it's a half size too big since I would be a 35 and it's in a 35.5, but the black is in a 35 on Net-A-Porter. The nude is really my favorite. I don't know if i should risk the half size too big and heel slippage >.< I could just use the padding advice you gave. Also I've noticed a lot of the ladies here on tPF say like "that shoe is my UGH" what exactly does the UGH stand for? I have no idea if it is the same as ugh in disgust LOL.


----------



## candyapples88

LouboutinHottie said:


> *Alright* new question, I really want the Pigalle 120 in nude on the official CL website, but it's a half size too big since I would be a 35 and it's in a 35.5, but the black is in a 35 on Net-A-Porter. The nude is really my favorite. I don't know if i should risk the half size too big and heel slippage >.< I could just use the padding advice you gave. Also I've noticed a lot of the ladies here on tPF say like "that shoe is my UGH" what exactly does the UGH stand for? I have no idea if it is the same as ugh in disgust LOL.



You'll need to go down .5 from your US TTS. The first pigalles I bought were the nude ones and I bought them in my US TTS but had to return them because they were too big. The pitch of the shoe is so steep that you foot pushes forward causing the shoes to be bigger in the back by your heel. I ended up getting a 38.5 which fit me perfect now.

This is recommended for the 120mm heel, however, depending on the heel height sizing recommendations will be different. Which nude pigalles on the CL website are you talking about...I didn't see any nude pigalles on there?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

candyapples88 said:


> You'll need to go down .5 from your US TTS. The first pigalles I bought were the nude ones and I bought them in my US TTS but had to return them because they were too big. The pitch of the shoe is so steep that you foot pushes forward causing the shoes to be bigger in the back by your heel. I ended up getting a 38.5 which fit me perfect now.
> 
> This is recommended for the 120mm heel, however, depending on the heel height sizing recommendations will be different. Which nude pigalles on the CL website are you talking about...I didn't see any nude pigalles on there?



Oh okay perfect 'cause I'm TTS 36, so the nude ones should fit yay! Link since you asked lol: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/pigalle-120mm-17056.html


----------



## candyapples88

LouboutinHottie said:


> Oh okay perfect 'cause I'm TTS 36, so the nude ones should fit yay! Link since you asked lol: http://us.christianlouboutin.com/pigalle-120mm-17056.html



That is so weird...I go on this site almost everyday and have never seen the nude. Even now I looked thru the site and it's still doesn't show unless I use your link


----------



## LouboutinHottie

candyapples88 said:


> That is so weird...I go on this site almost everyday and have never seen the nude. Even now I looked thru the site and it's still doesn't show unless I use your link



That happens to me a lot too. I had to type "pigalle" to find it I looked through all shoes and it still wasn't there it's really strange. I am desperate for a Pigalle so I went to like every website that carries CLs and typed "pigalle" on all of them XD


----------



## stilly

I just ordered the nude pigalles off the CL website yesterday.

They have the new models, including the nude pigalles, listed under the Gifts of Love section.

I ordered a half size down as I always do on the Pigalle 120s. (this will push me over a dozen pairs of pigalles 120s...)

I'm hoping they will look as good on me as they do on you *candyapples*!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> I just ordered the nude pigalles off the CL website yesterday.
> 
> They have the new models, including the nude pigalles, listed under the Gifts of Love section.
> 
> I ordered a half size down as I always do on the Pigalle 120s. (this will push me over a dozen pairs of pigalles 120s...)
> 
> I'm hoping they will look as good on me as they do on you *candyapples*!!!



We're about to be shoe twins!  I'm going to order mine sometime, this week, month or whenever. But I am determined to order it LOL.


----------



## stilly

LouboutinHottie said:


> We're about to be shoe twins!  I'm going to order mine sometime, this week, month or whenever. But I am determined to order it LOL.


 

With candyapples, I think we'll be shoe triplets!!!
I jumped on ordering the nudes off the CL website since they don't seem to stock that many pairs of each size.

I live too far from any of the CL boutiques so ordering off the web is just easier. This is my first buy off the CL website so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## candyapples88

You guys will LOVE the nude! Trust me


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> With candyapples, I think we'll be shoe triplets!!!
> I jumped on ordering the nudes off the CL website since they don't seem to stock that many pairs of each size.
> 
> I live too far from any of the CL boutiques so ordering off the web is just easier. This is my first buy off the CL website so we'll see how it goes.



Haha I live too far away from a CL boutique too  Too bad Canada doesn't have any boutiques.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Ugh I don't know if I really want to buy a Pigalle now that I considered that they are 5 inches without a platform, I was standing in my Fifis for about 10 minutes without a platform and it already felt like I've been standing in them for 4 hours, and those are 4 inches, idk how I'll survive with 5 inches and no platform, and I hate the Pigalle Plato, if they had it in a covered platform but I like the way to pigalle looks without a platform showing. How comfortable are they anyways? Sometimes they are different when it comes to comfort.


----------



## Hanna_M

Motcomb Street now has the nude 120s in... I'm picking mine up tomorrow!

I just bought the black plato 140 and went down 1.5 sizes! In the normal 120 I go down 1 size but when I tried that for the plato I could still get my finger in the back. The extra half size made them perfect... a little tight on the outer toes but nothing that a couple of wears won't fix. 

I still can't believe I went down 1.5 sizes! Can't wait to get the nude and then the nude plato!


----------



## stilly

*Hanna* - Hope you love your new nude 120s!!! Please share some pics with us!!!
Hopefully I'll get mine tomorrow!!!

*LouboutinHottie* - I have lots of pairs of pigalle 120s so I've gotten used to wearing the 5" heel. They're not bad to wear once you've broken them in. 

I have a pair of nude pigalle platos on order. I'm curious to see how they look.


----------



## BijouBleu

Um.......does the pigalle plato come in 120 and 140? 



Hanna_M said:


> Motcomb Street now has the nude 120s in... I'm picking mine up tomorrow!
> 
> I just bought the *black plato 140* and went down 1.5 sizes! In the normal 120 I go down 1 size but when I tried that for the plato I could still get my finger in the back. The extra half size made them perfect... a little tight on the outer toes but nothing that a couple of wears won't fix.
> 
> I still can't believe I went down 1.5 sizes! Can't wait to get the nude and then the nude plato!


----------



## Hanna_M

BijouBleu said:


> Um.......does the pigalle plato come in 120 and 140?



I think so. I'm pretty sure that Paris are getting the 120 version but I know that Motcomb Street only have the 140. I didn't know about the 120 version until another TPFer told me.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BijouBleu said:


> Um.......does the pigalle plato come in 120 and 140?



Yes, it's at Neiman Marcus online. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D44098%26N%3D4294966733


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> *LouboutinHottie* - I have lots of pairs of pigalle 120s so I've gotten used to wearing the 5" heel. They're not bad to wear once you've broken them in.
> 
> I have a pair of nude pigalle platos on order. I'm curious to see how they look.



Okay the highest heel I have of CL is 4 inches, and I guess when I wear my fifis they are alright, they were only like that when I first wore them. So I'm back on the Pigalles XD Tell me if they don't look too bad in person, if they aren't much of a difference I guess I could try the plato. They would be more comfortable because of the platform.


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Nude Pigalle 120's

I walked around the house in them for about an hour and they're pretty comfortable.

I can't wait to wear them out!!!


----------



## hazeltt

^ They're beautiful, *stilly*! I can't believe how comfy these are. And the height is not that bad at all!


----------



## hazeltt

LouboutinHottie said:


> Okay the highest heel I have of CL is 4 inches, and I guess when I wear my fifis they are alright, they were only like that when I first wore them. So I'm back on the Pigalles XD Tell me if they don't look too bad in person, if they aren't much of a difference *I guess I could try the plato.* They would be more comfortable because of the platform.



Do you know if HR got these in yet? I'd love to try on a pair! I heard they're pretty comfy!


----------



## candyapples88

stilly said:


> Here are my new Nude Pigalle 120's
> 
> I walked around the house in them for about an hour and they're pretty comfortable.
> 
> I can't wait to wear them out!!!



Absolutely love them! It looks like you might even be able to go down a half size...there's a little gap in the back....


----------



## jenayb

*Stilly*, they're beautiful! Also, I'm not sure I've *ever* seen you wear pants!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

hazeltt said:


> Do you know if HR got these in yet? I'd love to try on a pair! I heard they're pretty comfy!



I don't know if HR has them yet. I would assume not because HR doesn't have that great of a selection usually. I'll check though just in case.



stilly said:


> Here are my new Nude Pigalle 120's
> 
> I walked around the house in them for about an hour and they're pretty comfortable.
> 
> I can't wait to wear them out!!!



Those are so beautiful! Now I know for sure I am getting the nude pigalle 120, those pics have just totally convinced me that I am going to go the pigalle, thank you LOL.


----------



## candyapples88

LouboutinHottie said:


> I don't know if HR has them yet. I would assume not because HR doesn't have that great of a selection usually. I'll check though just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are so beautiful! Now I know for sure I am getting the nude pigalle 120, those pics have just totally convinced me that I am going to go the pigalle, thank you LOL.



Yay! Shoe tripletts


----------



## LouboutinHottie

candyapples88 said:


> Yay! Shoe tripletts



Yay! I'm gonna buy it at HR if it's there hopefully I don't feel comfortable buying on the internet because I don't know what my size would be because everyone's foot is different, once I buy more and I start to recognize my CL size I'll purchase them off the internet. Right now i've only got 2 so I'm really clueless still with sizes.


----------



## BijouBleu

Wait, what am I missing, isn't 4 7/10 120mm? 140 should be 5.5 no?




LouboutinHottie said:


> Yes, it's at Neiman Marcus online. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D44098%26N%3D4294966733


----------



## LouboutinHottie

BijouBleu said:


> Wait, what am I missing, isn't 4 7/10 120mm? 140 should be 5.5 no?



 it really doesn't look like a 120. 140 should be 5.5

Compare the one that actually says 120

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/platforms/pigalle-plato-patent-16523.html

and then the NM link, the NM one is waaaayyy higher.


----------



## candyapples88

LouboutinHottie said:


> Yay! I'm gonna buy it at HR if it's there hopefully I don't feel comfortable buying on the internet because I don't know what my size would be because everyone's foot is different, once I buy more and I start to recognize my CL size I'll purchase them off the internet. Right now i've only got 2 so I'm really clueless still with sizes.



When you buy off the internet you can return them and get refunded, unlike when you buy them at a boutique, you only can receive store credit. You need to go down half a size from your US TTS. So for me, I'm a US 9 = IT 39, so I got a 38.5 and they fit like a glove.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

candyapples88 said:


> When you buy off the internet you can return them and get refunded, unlike when you buy them at a boutique, you only can receive store credit. You need to go down half a size from your US TTS. So for me, I'm a US 9 = IT 39, so I got a 38.5 and they fit like a glove.



Alright then I'll order it online if it's not at HR


----------



## Bleue

I wanted to mention that I just bought the *Pigalle Plato nude patent* in size 38 from Saks.  It is the same one NM had for pre-order, which I missed so was not about to miss the ones in stock at Saks.  On both sites they are the 120's.  (I had some initial help with that info from a much more knowledgeable lady here than I.)

Anyway, with that platform they are super comfy.  Feels like a 4" heel while looking sky high.  I took my US size 8 or in this a 38.  Perfect fit for me with no heel slippage even with nylons.  I liked them so much I pre-ordered the red.  Absolutely gorgeous the way the heel looks.  If I didn't already have the *Pigalle 120 black patent* I would buy this Plato in black patent as well.

I took the 37.5 in both black patent *Pigalle 120* and *Lucifer Bow*, if that helps anyone.


(PS...I keep promising to get photos of my shoes.  I have to do this soon and I really want to show you the Pigalle Plato because it is stunning.)


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hmm! The Pigalle Plato is super comfy, you say... Good to know...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Hmm! The Pigalle Plato is super comfy, you say... Good to know...



LOL I'm expecting a reveal in your collection thread now.


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> LOL I'm expecting a reveal in your collection thread now.





Please, girl. I've had way too many reveals lately as it is! DBF is going to leave me if I keep bringing new shoes into our house!!  



........ Seriously though. Expect the Pigalle Plato in my collection very soon. Lol.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *hazeltt, candyapples, jenay* and *LouboutinHottie*!!!

*candyapples* - The gap in the back is pretty small. I'll pad them later if I have to. All pigalles that I have that are smaller are just too tight on my toes.

*jenay* - You're right, I'm a traditonal skirt and dress girl. I'll wear skinny jeans I ihave lots or pairs) but I almost never wear pants. If I ever start my own thread, you'll see there's not a pant to be found in my closet.


----------



## jenayb

^^ I hear ya. In AZ, it's so warm most of the year that pants are just not an option... But when winter hits here, I'm so starved for leggings & jeans that it's all I wear.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Please, girl. I've had way too many reveals lately as it is! DBF is going to leave me if I keep bringing new shoes into our house!!
> 
> 
> 
> ........ Seriously though. Expect the Pigalle Plato in my collection very soon. Lol.



Haha I'll keep checking ur thread. Hopefully you'll have an interesting story to go along with it just like the rest XD


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Haha I'll keep checking ur thread. Hopefully you'll have an interesting story to go along with it just like the rest XD



Aw thank you.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hi ladies, I just bought a pair of silver Pigalle 120's off eBay (I had them authenticated first) in a 37.5.  The length of the insole is PERFECT, however I noticed that my feet are really wide in these shoes.  They seem to hang over the sides of shoe and cramp my foot BIG TIME.  I've read the threads that say that they stretch a bit, but does that apply to the width and not just the length?  I am SO bummed.  I bought these to have them strassed for my wedding, and they were my very first pair of CL's.    What to do?


----------



## candyapples88

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi ladies, I just bought a pair of silver Pigalle 120's off eBay (I had them authenticated first) in a 37.5.  The length of the insole is PERFECT, however I noticed that my feet are really wide in these shoes.  They seem to hang over the sides of shoe and cramp my foot BIG TIME.  I've read the threads that say that they stretch a bit, but does that apply to the width and not just the length?  I am SO bummed.  I bought these to have them strassed for my wedding, and they were my very first pair of CL's.    What to do?



Shoes don't typically stretch in length...only width, so yes they will stretch.


----------



## hazeltt

^ Yup, it's normal for the Pigalle to stretch in width to accommodate the shape of your feet.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks, I am worried bc these puppies are TIGHT!  How many wears before they start to stretch.  I might also add that I bought them lightly worn, so I doubt they've really stretched all that much.

Also, is it normal for them to "pinch" or crease a little on both sides of the toe box?



hazeltt said:


> ^ Yup, it's normal for the Pigalle to stretch in width to accommodate the shape of your feet.


----------



## hazeltt

It shouldn't take long at all. One or two wears should do the trick! =)


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks!  I've been breaking them in all weekend, with 20 minute intervals here and there, and I'm already noticing a HUGE difference in how they fit.  I'm also able to walk a lot sturdier in them since my whole foot is actually in them now, LOL.  So glad I decided to keep them.  Now on to the strassing...

Thanks ladies!


----------



## hazeltt

I'm glad they are working out. It was painful for my toes the first time I put them on but it just got more comfortable over time.

I'd love to see your Pigalles strassed once they're finished!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

I will definitely be adding pics of them once they're finished.  I'm having Joey at Redo My Shoe do them.  Since they will be my wedding shoes, and I've never done a strassing project before, I figure I better stick to the pro's for such an important event.  For silver, do you recommend clear or AB?


----------



## l.a_girl19

Yay I am finally back in the Pigalle club LOL Nude Pigalles on their way to me


----------



## Dessye

^^^^

Im not in the club but maybe I can be an associate member since I have the Lucifer Bow


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Dessye*-Of course!!! Lucifer Bows They are the "bad girl" Pigalles lol...like you hahahahahh Did you see how fast the Watersnake Biancas sold on BG? I want the grenadine ones!!! I can just imagine what your Jennys will look like!!!


----------



## Dessye

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Dessye*-Of course!!! Lucifer Bows They are the "bad girl" Pigalles lol...like you hahahahahh Did you see how fast the Watersnake Biancas sold on BG? I want the grenadine ones!!! I can just imagine what your Jennys will look like!!!



Haha! Thanks for including me in the club   the Biancas sold so fast that they were gone before I even knew they were there. I'm awaiting my phone call from Robertson boutique to tell me that the Jennys have arrived since I was told I was first on the list!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^ Yayyy! They will guaranteed be TDF!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Dessye said:


> Haha! Thanks for including me in the club  the Biancas sold so fast that they were gone before I even knew they were there. I'm awaiting my phone call from Robertson boutique to tell me that the Jennys have arrived since I was told I was first on the list!


 

Oh me too me too(waiting!! jade ws jenny's? I cant wait to see them either! they looked so good in the grenadine color. Jade is gonna be awsome.


----------



## hazeltt

Dessye said:


> Haha! Thanks for including me in the club  *the Biancas sold so fast that they were gone before I even knew they were there.* I'm awaiting my phone call from Robertson boutique to tell me that the Jennys have arrived since I was told I was first on the list!



I know! I spoke to someone from live chat and they said they won't be re-stocking it. The grenadine ones are sooo gorgeous! Too many choices! Jade, electric blue or grenadine?!?! 

FYI, I think grenadine will be available at the SCP and Madison boutiques.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^Really?? Woohooooo!! I may have to go too far and get myself something grenadine watersnake!! lol What styles will be available in the grenadine?

For the Biancas, I also spoke with someone from BG and they told me to contact the store directly for purchase..they asked me what size and color I was looking for so I guess you can buy them if you call the store.


----------



## hazeltt

I only asked about the Biancas. The grenadine is such a beautiful colour!

I'm having a difficult time getting through to someone from the BG shoe department though!

Sorry for getting OT!


----------



## Dessye

^^^ Hehe, I guess we _are_ OT...

:back2topic:


----------



## l.a_girl19

I received my Nude Patent Pigalles !!!!  At first I was a little worried because the shoe took the shape of my foot and stayed stuck that way but the crease is disappearing slowly..thank goodness!! 

Is it typical for the leather to do this on the Pigalle?


----------



## may3545

^Yes, my black patent pigalles are totally creased too, esp since I have really wide feet. I don't really notice. They are HAWT.


----------



## stilly

*la* - They look so beautiful on you!!! Congrats!!!

You might have some small creases. I wouln't worry about it. That really hasn't been a problem with most of my pigalles.



l.a_girl19 said:


> I received my Nude Patent Pigalles !!!!  At first I was a little worried because the shoe took the shape of my foot and stayed stuck that way but the crease is disappearing slowly..thank goodness!!
> 
> Is it typical for the leather to do this on the Pigalle?


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you* stilly*!


----------



## NolaDarling

I can't believe I was finally able to order my size in the black patent after stalking the online boutique for months. I can't wait to see them live.


----------



## l.a_girl19

NolaDarling said:


> I can't believe I was finally able to order my size in the black patent after stalking the online boutique for months. I can't wait to see them live.


 Yayyy! Congrats!! It is quite the accomplishment!! I am dying to find them in my size... POUNCE!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*may3545*-really? I have wide feet too. I don't want it to stay creased..man Ill have to stretch them out slowly.


----------



## NolaDarling

Thanks, *l.a_girl19*! The funny thing is the 36 has already sold out! I have co-conspirators out there. 

Congrats on the nude. The color is great on you.


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^Thank you *Nola* Yeah the black ones sell out like hot cakes! lol


----------



## may3545

l.a_girl19 said:


> *may3545*-really? I have wide feet too. I don't want it to stay creased..man Ill have to stretch them out slowly.



I wear pigalles in size 40. Here is the crease in the black patent. You really can't tell, I don't mind at all. I still love them and am slowly getting used to wearing them. They hurt much less after breaking them in, albeit with creases:


----------



## l.a_girl19

It doesn't show at all on black but I think it will show more on nude


----------



## funinthesun80

glad to hear because i usually wear a 39 in the pigalle. i went down 1/2 size in the plato but could still see a gap in the back- which bothers me. i'm waiting for a 38 and hoping its not too small!



Hanna_M said:


> Motcomb Street now has the nude 120s in... I'm picking mine up tomorrow!
> 
> I just bought the black plato 140 and went down 1.5 sizes! In the normal 120 I go down 1 size but when I tried that for the plato I could still get my finger in the back. The extra half size made them perfect... a little tight on the outer toes but nothing that a couple of wears won't fix.
> 
> I still can't believe I went down 1.5 sizes! Can't wait to get the nude and then the nude plato!


----------



## hazeltt

Here are my black patent Pigalle! I finally got them after contemplating for the longest time!


----------



## CelticLuv

LOVE them Hazel!


----------



## Nikolino

hazeltt said:


> Here are my black patent Pigalle! I finally got them after contemplating for the longest time!



They look great!!!


----------



## hazeltt

Thank you *CelticLuv* and *Nikolino*!


----------



## stilly

*hazeltt *- I hope you love your new black patent pigalles!!! Congrats!!!

They were my first pair of CLs and I think they will aways be my favorite!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

^ Beautiful


----------



## hazeltt

stilly said:


> *hazeltt *- I hope you love your new black patent pigalles!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> They were my first pair of CLs and I think they will aways be my favorite!!!





l.a_girl19 said:


> ^ Beautiful




Thanks *stilly* and *l.a_girl19*! 

*stilly *- I love them too! They're not my first pair of CLs but so far this is the pair that gets worn the most! They look good with any outfit!


----------



## sofaa

awesome thread!!


----------



## Fashionistavava

Thanks!!!


----------



## jamidee

I wore my Pigalle 120 for the first time last night (I've been stretching them for about an hour a day for 3 days using the sock trick) but, I almost felt like my ankles wanted to give! I'm used to wearing REALLY high heels... but these almost made me nervous! Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## candyapples88

jamidee said:


> I wore my Pigalle 120 for the first time last night (I've been stretching them for about an hour a day for 3 days using the sock trick) but, I almost felt like my ankles wanted to give! I'm used to wearing REALLY high heels... but these almost made me nervous! Does anyone else feel like this?



You have to practice. Do the other high heels you wear have a platform? If so, that's probably why it's easier to walk in them..platforms help a lot. Unlike the piggies, which are a 5 in heel with no platform at all...so your feet definitely bear all the weight. Just keep working at it


----------



## girlfrommoscow

I really love the pigalles and I want a pair, but I am so worried about the size! My Louboutin sizing is all over , for example my Dahlia booties are 10.  my Bianca's 9, my simple glitter pump 9, my flat shoe is 10, and prorata is 9, so what will I be in pigalles ? If I get 9.5 will I be ok? That's the only one available right now or should I wait for 9? Or 10??oh and my Lady Clou are 10 as well) 

Thanks girls))) I love the look and want to rock just like you)


----------



## jenayb

girlfrommoscow said:


> I really love the pigalles and I want a pair, but I am so worried about the size! My Louboutin sizing is all over , for example my Dahlia booties are 10.  my Bianca's 9, my simple glitter pump 9, my flat shoe is 10, and prorata is 9, so what will I be in pigalles ? If I get 9.5 will I be ok? That's the only one available right now or should I wait for 9? Or 10??oh and my Lady Clou are 10 as well)
> 
> Thanks girls))) I love the look and want to rock just like you)



If you are a 39 in Bianca, you should definitely get a 38.5-39 TOPS in the Pigalle 120. This is assuming you don't have too much room in your Biancas.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

jenaywins said:


> If you are a 39 in Bianca, you should definitely get a 38.5-39 TOPS in the Pigalle 120. This is assuming you don't have too much room in your Biancas.



Thank you so much!! Then I will wait to get 39, my Bianca's are still a tiny bit tight on me, slowly stretching out!


----------



## Nikolino

hello ladies, I was hoping I would come back with some great news.... I wanted to show off my Pigalles  but I guess I won't be able to....  as I already mentioned before I got my black patent Pigalles in size 7.5 (this is the size I wear no matter what). but they felt really tight immediately and I was hoping they would stretch a bit since everybody's experience is that they do stretch a bit (if not quite a bit).... I don't know what to do, I love them so much and don't want to give up, but I hate having my toes squished (my big toe is actually fine).... maybe I need to go for a half size to one size up? :help:


----------



## candyapples88

Nikolino said:


> hello ladies, I was hoping I would come back with some great news.... I wanted to show off my Pigalles  but I guess I won't be able to....  as I already mentioned before I got my black patent Pigalles in size 7.5 (this is the size I wear no matter what). but they felt really tight immediately and I was hoping they would stretch a bit since everybody's experience is that they do stretch a bit (if not quite a bit).... I don't know what to do, I love them so much and don't want to give up, but I hate having my toes squished (my big toe is actually fine).... maybe I need to go for a half size to one size up? :help:



If the length is fine, but it's just the toe box causing you problems then the Pigalle may not be for you. You can always try sizing up...but you might have heel slippage if you're ok with that.


----------



## Nikolino

candyapples88 said:


> If the length is fine, but it's just the toe box causing you problems then the Pigalle may not be for you. You can always try sizing up...but you might have heel slippage if you're ok with that.



yeah, maybe I have to accept the fact that they may not be for me... :cry: I might try sizing up..  even though I don't like heel slippage I think that would be better than squished toes... thank you so much *candyapples88*!!!


----------



## Nikolino

here is a photo of my foot in case someone can help me figure out what's wrong with my feet... they fit in length, but the toe box is killing me!


----------



## candyapples88

Nikolino said:


> here is a photo of my foot in case someone can help me figure out what's wrong with my feet... they fit in length, but the toe box is killing me!



They may be wide. My feet seem wide, but I can squish them and it still be comfortable.


----------



## azania

Please help ladies: i just finally got my very first pigalles 120 (NUDE!!!).

i already tried them (in black) on in paris in 37,5 and 38. i am usually a 38,5 in pumps/sandals or 39 on heeled boots.
i could never ever fit a regular 37,5

so when i was in paris the 38 was perfect: tight, not easy to get in, but not terribly tight, no heel gap, nothing
the 37,5 was so tight, that i could barely get them on, and when i finally had them on, my toes looked so squeezed in, it was embarassing. so i thought 38 was my perfect size.

finally i found my dream color in a boutique in 38 and they sent it so me. so now when i put them on, they are too big. especially on my left foot which is slightly smaller. so i put gel half soles in, and it got way better. i still have a small heel gap on the left foot and they don't feel comfortable and perfectly fitting yet.
i am sure my feet were swollen from all the walking around in paris/

so what is my right size now?? should i keep the 38? i am not sure about 37,5. my toes look already squeezed in the 38...


i highly appreciate your input ladies!


----------



## label24

I suggest you buy half a size smaller because these shoes are great after two or three walks, a month of use you will go out and fatal to the column, because you make much effort to stop the shoe on your foot.

One of my friends is a size 36 and the shoe that best suits the 34.5 imagine!!





azania said:


> Please help ladies: i just finally got my very first pigalles 120 (NUDE!!!).
> 
> i already tried them (in black) on in paris in 37,5 and 38. i am usually a 38,5 in pumps/sandals or 39 on heeled boots.
> i could never ever fit a regular 37,5
> 
> so when i was in paris the 38 was perfect: tight, not easy to get in, but not terribly tight, no heel gap, nothing
> the 37,5 was so tight, that i could barely get them on, and when i finally had them on, my toes looked so squeezed in, it was embarassing. so i thought 38 was my perfect size.
> 
> finally i found my dream color in a boutique in 38 and they sent it so me. so now when i put them on, they are too big. especially on my left foot which is slightly smaller. so i put gel half soles in, and it got way better. i still have a small heel gap on the left foot and they don't feel comfortable and perfectly fitting yet.
> i am sure my feet were swollen from all the walking around in paris/
> 
> so what is my right size now?? should i keep the 38? i am not sure about 37,5. my toes look already squeezed in the 38...
> 
> 
> i highly appreciate your input ladies!


----------



## candyapples88

azania said:


> Please help ladies: i just finally got my very first pigalles 120 (NUDE!!!).
> 
> i already tried them (in black) on in paris in 37,5 and 38. i am usually a 38,5 in pumps/sandals or 39 on heeled boots.
> i could never ever fit a regular 37,5
> 
> so when i was in paris the 38 was perfect: tight, not easy to get in, but not terribly tight, no heel gap, nothing
> the 37,5 was so tight, that i could barely get them on, and when i finally had them on, my toes looked so squeezed in, it was embarassing. so i thought 38 was my perfect size.
> 
> finally i found my dream color in a boutique in 38 and they sent it so me. so now when i put them on, they are too big. especially on my left foot which is slightly smaller. so i put gel half soles in, and it got way better. i still have a small heel gap on the left foot and they don't feel comfortable and perfectly fitting yet.
> i am sure my feet were swollen from all the walking around in paris/
> 
> so what is my right size now?? should i keep the 38? i am not sure about 37,5. my toes look already squeezed in the 38...
> 
> 
> i highly appreciate your input ladies!



What is your US size? You need to go down .5 from whatever that size is.


----------



## azania

candyapples88 said:


> What is your US size? You need to go down .5 from whatever that size is.


 

my US size is 8.5 but i can also fit a 8. i prefer 8 in heeled sandals and 8.5 in flats or heeled boots

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## jenayb

Nikolino said:


> here is a photo of my foot in case someone can help me figure out what's wrong with my feet... they fit in length, but the toe box is killing me!


 


There is nothing wrong with your feet. The Pigalle toe box just takes a couple wears to stretch/break in.

Keep at it.


----------



## Nikolino

candyapples88 said:


> They may be wide. My feet seem wide, but I can squish them and it still be comfortable.





jenaywins said:


> There is nothing wrong with your feet. The Pigalle toe box just takes a couple wears to stretch/break in.
> 
> Keep at it.



you ladies are THE BEST!!! thank you so much for you replies, you really cheered me up!  I wore them around the house all day yesterday (instead of wearing them for an hour couple times a week) and I can already tell the difference... also worth mentioning: using baby powder helped with friction and applying a bit of heat helped stretching patent leather. I am definitely more than happy!!! thankful to you I didn't give up, thank you for your encouragement!


----------



## Nikolino

azania said:


> Please help ladies: i just finally got my very first pigalles 120 (NUDE!!!).
> 
> i already tried them (in black) on in paris in 37,5 and 38. i am usually a 38,5 in pumps/sandals or 39 on heeled boots.
> i could never ever fit a regular 37,5
> 
> so when i was in paris the 38 was perfect: tight, not easy to get in, but not terribly tight, no heel gap, nothing
> the 37,5 was so tight, that i could barely get them on, and when i finally had them on, my toes looked so squeezed in, it was embarassing. so i thought 38 was my perfect size.
> 
> finally i found my dream color in a boutique in 38 and they sent it so me. so now when i put them on, they are too big. especially on my left foot which is slightly smaller. so i put gel half soles in, and it got way better. i still have a small heel gap on the left foot and they don't feel comfortable and perfectly fitting yet.
> i am sure my feet were swollen from all the walking around in paris/
> 
> so what is my right size now?? should i keep the 38? i am not sure about 37,5. my toes look already squeezed in the 38...
> 
> 
> i highly appreciate your input ladies!



you said that your feet probably got swollen from all the walking around in paris... I know everybody's feet get swollen to a certain degree - if your feet noticeably get swollen (especially while wearing high heels), in that case I think you should keep 38... BUT if that's not something that normally happens, you should definitely get 37.5 
one more thing, when you received your 38 pair, did you try them on in the morning or afternoon? if in the morning, that might be the reason they felt too big. fitting shoes should be done towards the end of the day to account for some of the swelling of every day walking, standing, sitting... etc. so try them on in the afternoon and see how they feel then... this again comes back to the same thing - feet swelling


----------



## jenayb

Nikolino said:


> you ladies are THE BEST!!! thank you so much for you replies, you really cheered me up!  I wore them around the house all day yesterday (instead of wearing them for an hour couple times a week) and I can already tell the difference... also worth mentioning: using baby powder helped with friction and applying a bit of heat helped stretching patent leather. I am definitely more than happy!!! thankful to you I didn't give up, thank you for your encouragement!


----------



## azania

Nikolino said:


> you said that your feet probably got swollen from all the walking around in paris... I know everybody's feet get swollen to a certain degree - if your feet noticeably get swollen (especially while wearing high heels), in that case I think you should keep 38... BUT if that's not something that normally happens, you should definitely get 37.5
> one more thing, when you received your 38 pair, did you try them on in the morning or afternoon? if in the morning, that might be the reason they felt too big. fitting shoes should be done towards the end of the day to account for some of the swelling of every day walking, standing, sitting... etc. so try them on in the afternoon and see how they feel then... this again comes back to the same thing - feet swelling


 

thank you!

i keep trying them on and i am so insecure. i need them to fit like a glove since they are SO high. i am good in heels, really, but these are a different ligue.
 i might sell them since i don't want the store credit.


----------



## Nikolino

azania said:


> thank you!
> 
> i keep trying them on and i am so insecure. i need them to fit like a glove since they are SO high. i am good in heels, really, but these are a different ligue.
> i might sell them since i don't want the store credit.



yeah I agree, Pigalles are a different ligue... I have never had so much trouble finding the right size! yeah, you definitely want them to fit perfectly since they are extremely high. since my 37.5 Pigalles, if you decide to sell yours I may buy them


----------



## Nikolino

jenaywins said:


>



heheheh 
btw, your German Shepherd is sooooooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Nikolino

Nikolino said:


> yeah I agree, Pigalles are a different ligue... I have never had so much trouble finding the right size! yeah, you definitely want them to fit perfectly since they are extremely high. since my 37.5 Pigalles are still tight, I am interested in buying yours if you decide to sell them



yeah I agree, Pigalles are a different ligue... I have never had so much trouble finding the right size! yeah, you definitely want them to fit perfectly since they are extremely high. since my 37.5 Pigalles are still tight, I am interested in buying yours if you decide to sell them


----------



## belledejour

If you wear a 40, what is your typical US size?  9.5?  or 10?  Also, do you have a high arch by any chance?  Compared to some people who have a hard time getting into the relatively narrow Pigalles, I wonder how wide your foot it?  Can you stand on a piece of paper and measure the width of your forefoot so that we can have some indication of what might be ideal?



may3545 said:


> I wear pigalles in size 40. Here is the crease in the black patent. You really can't tell, I don't mind at all. I still love them and am slowly getting used to wearing them. They hurt much less after breaking them in, albeit with creases:


----------



## may3545

belledejour said:


> If you wear a 40, what is your typical US size?  9.5?  or 10?  Also, do you have a high arch by any chance?  Compared to some people who have a hard time getting into the relatively narrow Pigalles, I wonder how wide your foot it?  Can you stand on a piece of paper and measure the width of your forefoot so that we can have some indication of what might be ideal?



I'm usually a size 10 solid for other shoes (sneakers, flats, heels, etc). I wear 41 for most CLs and Chanels, 40 to 40.5 for Manolos. I do have a pair of Sedarabys that are 39.5 and fit perfectly. Go figure. I have wide feet. They measure 4" wide. I hope this helps


----------



## Nikolino

Nikolino said:


> yeah I agree, Pigalles are a different ligue... I have never had so much trouble finding the right size! yeah, you definitely want them to fit perfectly since they are extremely high. since my 37.5 Pigalles, if you decide to sell yours I may buy them





Nikolino said:


> yeah I agree, Pigalles are a different ligue... I have never had so much trouble finding the right size! yeah, you definitely want them to fit perfectly since they are extremely high. since my 37.5 Pigalles are still tight, I am interested in buying yours if you decide to sell them



oh gosh, I just noticed that I posted the same message a "billion" times... :lolots: sorry about that... I had so much trouble posting this afternoon and an error message kept appearing, so I decided to post again not knowing that my first message would show up later... :weird:


----------



## sexandthecity

I have Pigalles, I normally wear a size 9, flat. With this shoe, I went to a 39.5. Watch out big foot.


----------



## areuwired

lvpiggy said:


> _[part 2 of 2; continued from previous post]_
> *
> PIGGIES DON&#8217;T WEAR FLATS: Wandering the World in Pigalle 120s *
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *Time to Add the Bounce n&#8217; Wiggle!*
> Now that you&#8217;ve got the 90/10 rule, let&#8217;s get walking!
> 
> So how does 90/10 work in motion? It&#8217;s all about foot strike, which is the way your foot contacts the ground each time you take a step. The three different types of foot strike are: heel strike (heel lands first), midfoot strike (ball and heel land together) and forefoot strike (ball of foot lands first). Most people walk with a heel  strike, in the common &#8220;heel to toe&#8221; motion.
> 
> For the piggy-bounce, we&#8217;re going to switch to a forefoot strike. It&#8217;s best to practice this without shoes first. Just walk around the house on the balls of your feet &#8211; don&#8217;t put your heels down at all. Remember to maintain proper posture, and keep your ankles, knees and hips relaxed and not stiff. Make sure to take normal-sized steps as well.
> 
> When you can comfortably walk around on the balls of your feet for at least a minute at a natural pace and with good form, it&#8217;s time add the pigalles!
> 
> When you put on your pigalles, again, be cognizant of your posture. Lift your heels like you did in the first exercise, so you&#8217;re up on your tiptoes, only with your pigalles on. Then, walk around for a minute on your tiptoes, exactly as you did before, without putting your heels down.
> 
> Feels almost exactly the same as it did without shoes, doesn&#8217;t it? Congratulations! You&#8217;ve now conquered any physical or mental block you might have had about the pitch of the 120mm pigalles! You could even wear something with a steeper pitch, if you think about it &#8211; after all, you&#8217;re still higher than that when you walk on your tiptoes, right? (^(oo)^)
> 
> In reality, of course, you won&#8217;t be walking on your tiptoes all the time. You will, however, be using the same muscles to adhere to the 90/10 rule! Each time you take a step, ideally, the ball of your foot should contact the ground just before the heel, like this (the landing foot is the one with the white piggy face watermark):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can improve your endurance by practicing at home &#8211; just walk around on your tiptoes whenever you get the chance! Eventually it becomes natural &#8211; my SO was a bit shocked the first time he came upon me in the kitchen, washing the dishes on tiptoe! (^(oo)^)
> 
> *Challenging Environments/Obstacles*
> 
> The 90/10 rule really pays off when you encounter the scenarios that precipitate  many high heel accidents. These scenarios tend to fall into two categories: uneven/slippery surfaces and inclines.
> 
> _Uneven/Slippery Surfaces:_
> Uneven/slippery surfaces include: cobblestones/pavers, wooden decking, grass/gravel/dirt, ice, ugly plastic bumpy dot thingies on the edge of the subway platform, etc. I highly recommend shifting ALL of your weight in these instances to the ball of the foot, especially if you have added treads or Vibram as suggested.
> 
> The pigalle&#8217;s single sole really excels on these surfaces, IPHO. As you take each step, concentrate on the &#8220;feel&#8221; of the ground beneath your foot. You will soon be able to tell fairly easily how you should distribute your weight with each step. This is much more difficult to accomplish with platform soles, where you often don&#8217;t discover you&#8217;ve stepped on a rock until you&#8217;ve already lost your balance! Keeping all your weight on the ball of the foot will give you better traction, as well as prevent your heel from getting gouged, stuck or dirty.
> 
> _Hills & Inclines _
> Ah, the holy grail of the high heel wearer &#8211; hills! As a San Francisco resident, this topic is very near & dear to piggy&#8217;s heart, and really quite simple to resolve!
> 
> *When descending a hill, you need to consciously lean backwards, towards the top of the incline. *​
> Again, it&#8217;s all physics, as I&#8217;ll be explaining in a future post (^(oo)^)v
> 
> The first few times you try this, it may feel weird, but notice how you suddenly no longer feel like you&#8217;re about to tumble head over heels down the hill! Remember: do not bend your head to look the ground near your feet, or at the bottom of the hill, unless you want your body to end up there too. (*(oo)*) Keep your eyes raised to the horizon; use your peripheral vision to check the ground a few feet in front of you for hazards like bumps, cracks, etc.
> 
> So that&#8217;s it! Piggy bounce n&#8217; wiggle, broken down step by step for your edification and entertainment! Do let me know if anything is unclear, or if you need more explanation! Video supplements to come as soon as I figure out how/where to post them
> 
> Love, Piggy (^(oo)^)v


Hi PIGGY!

Pre-Script I facebooked you and my name is Bilqis in case you get a notice Just another purseforum chica

Your tutorial on piggy walk is SOOO useful! I created a website for my class (It's still under construction) and I wanted to put a walking guide for stiletto heels and wanted to ask for your permission to feature you as an expert? (certainly for pigalles and other heels with a huge pitch).

I got my first pair last summer and I love them (black patent 120s) and I'm still learning to walk in them but your tips are so awesome. I'm also training to be a ballerina (I'm 22, but have been taking classes on and off) but my relevés are improving I'm sure these are the same muscles I'll need for the 90/10 percent rule.

Okies thank you so much! Please let me know if I can feature your tips! It would be such a great help, and I'll be sure to direct all the ladies back to the Purseforum and to Coterie Rouge if you want

Take care and THANKS AGAIN!
areuwired (or Bilqis)


----------



## 05_sincere

Ok, so I am attempting to purchase my first pair of CL's and I won the following auction and know that I am reading up on this style these might be to big for me I am a size 6.5 7. But according to this thread I should have purcahse these in a size smaller.
I tend to purchase a 7 in my shoes because I like to be confortable. Can you tell me if I will be able to fit these. If not I will just have to resell them on Ebay and start over.

Item: LOUBOUTIN green leopard PIGALLE hair pump shoe 7.5 7 
Listing number: 230602241967
Seller: namebrandoutlet4320 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## candyapples88

05_sincere said:


> Ok, so I am attempting to purchase my first pair of CL's and I won the following auction and know that I am reading up on this style these might be to big for me I am a size 6.5 7. But according to this thread I should have purcahse these in a size smaller.
> I tend to purchase a 7 in my shoes because I like to be confortable. Can you tell me if I will be able to fit these. If not I will just have to resell them on Ebay and start over.
> 
> Item: LOUBOUTIN green leopard PIGALLE hair pump shoe 7.5 7
> Listing number: 230602241967
> Seller: namebrandoutlet4320
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT



The link has been removed, but if they were a size 7.5 or even 7 you would have not been able to fit them.


----------



## pc7279

Is it only me or is it when i try on the pigalles my pinky toe escapes...lol.....does anyone have this same problem????


----------



## 05_sincere

candyapples88 said:


> The link has been removed, but if they were a size 7.5 or even 7 you would have not been able to fit them.



Thanks so much the seller agreed to cancel the auction which is good for me.


----------



## PyAri

Nikolino said:


> yeah I agree, Pigalles are a different ligue... I have never had so much trouble finding the right size! yeah, you definitely want them to fit perfectly since they are extremely high. since my 37.5 Pigalles, *if you decide to sell yours I may buy them*


Just FYI, there's no buying or selling on tPF. =)


----------



## stilly

pc7279 said:


> Is it only me or is it when i try on the pigalles my
> pinky toe escapes...lol.....does anyone have this same problem????


 
*pc7279* - Yes this is a problem with a few of pairs of my Pigalles. It is only on my right pinky toe however and it's really only with 2 of my 20 pairs of Pigalles. 

I think its mostly because these two pairs are now too big on me and have stretched too much with so many wearings. 

My key to buying Pigalles is to buy them a bit tight because they tend to stretch as you wear them and loose pigalles with the 120 heel are very difficult to walk in.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!


----------



## pc7279

stilly said:


> *pc7279* - Yes this is a problem with a few of pairs of my Pigalles. It is only on my right pinky toe however and it's really only with 2 of my 20 pairs of Pigalles.
> 
> I think its mostly because these two pairs are now too big on me and have stretched too much with so many wearings.
> 
> My key to buying Pigalles is to buy them a bit tight because they tend to stretch as you wear them and loose pigalles with the 120 heel are very difficult to walk in.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good Luck!


 
Which ones does this happen to you with?  Do you have pics?  I was trying on the Leopard prints and this happened.


----------



## stilly

pc7279 said:


> Which ones does this happen to you with? Do you have pics? I was trying on the Leopard prints and this happened.


 
For me its the Pigalle Leopards as well. These have the scuplted heel.
Here's some pics. Its funny because its just the right foot. The left is fine.


----------



## mal

^^^ ouchie!


----------



## luiza

Stilly

How can you walk in these shoes, they look very painful but very sexy also.
I have something similar and they really kill my toes everytime i wear them.


----------



## brittnybrittny

Stilly, Your collection and experience is inspiring me about my next Louboutins!jejejej!


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> Stilly
> 
> How can you walk in these shoes, they look very painful but very sexy also.
> I have something similar and they really kill my toes everytime i wear them.


 

I actually still wear these Leopard Pigalles. The pinky toe only sneaks out of the shoe occasionally...usually I just adjust my foot and its fine. My pinky toe just happened to sneak out again in these pictures. 

What's really strange is it only happens with my 2 pairs of Leopard Pigalles with the sculpted heel. My 18 other pairs of Pigalles are fine with no pinky toe issues at all...very odd...


----------



## stilly

brittnybrittny said:


> Stilly, Your collection and experience is inspiring me about my next Louboutins!jejejej!


 

Thanks brittny!!! As you can imagine, I highly recommend the Pigalles for everyone!!!


----------



## Greekgirl

Hello there,

I'm new here but I thought that it is the best place to get advice....I recently bought a pair of pigalle studs and even though I generally have no problems walking in any heels these are giving me a super hard time. I have the regular leather 120mm pigalles which are fine but the others are just really hard to walk in...anyone have any advice or a similar experience. Thanks in advance....


----------



## tall_beach_girl

Great thread love it.

Pigalle 120 fan!!!


----------



## stilly

Greekgirl said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm new here but I thought that it is the best place to get advice....I recently bought a pair of pigalle studs and even though I generally have no problems walking in any heels these are giving me a super hard time. I have the regular leather 120mm pigalles which are fine but the others are just really hard to walk in...anyone have any advice or a similar experience. Thanks in advance....


 

What's the problem you're having *Greekgirl*???

I have the Lucifers and have noticed I have to be a bit careful when I walk to avoid spiking myself or scrapping the spikes across the leather on the other shoe. Aside from that I really haven't had any issues though they're certainly not as comfortable as my regular Pigalles.


----------



## PyAri

stilly said:


> For me its the Pigalle Leopards as well. These have the scuplted heel.
> Here's some pics. Its funny because its just the right foot. The left is fine.


Wow, *Stilly* that does not look comfortable.  is your right foot in the shoe, like the side of it? I can't tell if it's just cut real low.


----------



## stilly

PyAri said:


> Wow, *Stilly* that does not look comfortable. is your right foot in the shoe, like the side of it? I can't tell if it's just cut real
> low.


 
Yes *PyAri* my foot's in the shoe but this model seems to be even more low cut on the sides than the regular Pigalles so my pinky toe sometimes tries to sneak out. I still manage to wear them. It only happens once in a while...


----------



## PyAri

They are hot


----------



## KalaChi

Although I am fairly new to posting, I used this thread to help me order the correct size in the Pigalle  
Prior to finding this thread I originally went a half size down as recommended by the boutique in the jade patent 120 pigalle and they were still it too big, so unfortunately I had to send them back   They were just soooooo pretty!

I was able to get my hands on the Pigalle 120mm in multi-colored glitter! They are simply awesome, but I did have to go down one whole size.  

My feet are a little on the wide side and a whole size proved to be the correct sizing for me...(I hope that this will help others)!  
BTW, all my other CLs are 39/39.5 but in the Pigalle's a 38 fit best!


----------



## candyapples88

KalaChi said:


> Although I am fairly new to posting, I used this thread to help me order the correct size in the Pigalle
> Prior to finding this thread I originally went a half size down as recommended by the boutique in the jade patent 120 pigalle and they were still it too big, so unfortunately I had to send them back   They were just soooooo pretty!
> 
> I was able to get my hands on the Pigalle 120mm in multi-colored glitter! They are simply awesome, but I did have to go down one whole size.
> 
> My feet are a little on the wide side and a whole size proved to be the correct sizing for me...(I hope that this will help others)!
> BTW, all my other CLs are 39/39.5 but in the Pigalle's a 38 fit best!



I also ordered the jade Pigalles and feel like they run a little larger than the regular Pigalles, like .25 larger. My nude Pigalle 120, I ordered .5 down and they fit perfectly, don't think I could do one whole size down. But with the jade, I definitely feel I could do one whole size. Oh well  I kept them though, because the gap in the back wasn't so big where I could stick my finger down there.


----------



## KalaChi

candyapples88 said:


> I also ordered the jade Pigalles and feel like they run a little larger than the regular Pigalles, like .25 larger. My nude Pigalle 120, I ordered .5 down and they fit perfectly, don't think I could do one whole size down. But with the jade, I definitely feel I could do one whole size. Oh well  I kept them though, because the gap in the back wasn't so big where I could stick my finger down there.


 
I wish I could have kept my jade patent 120mm. Truly I do, because they are simply gorgeous, but I couldn't walk without them flopping off and although they were hot, it would not be hot for me to flip out of them and fall...major cool points would be lost...LOL :lolots:

Enjoy yours, as I know you will...trust me, I am (cheering) for you!

Thankfully, ordered the Maudissima's 100mm in nude patent at the same time in a 39 and of course they were perfect so I did manage to grab one new pair of patents that worked for me.


----------



## candyapples88

KalaChi said:


> I wish I could have kept my jade patent 120mm. Truly I do, because they are simply gorgeous, but I couldn't walk without them flopping off and although they were hot, it would not be hot for me to flip out of them and fall...major cool points would be lost...LOL :lolots:
> 
> Enjoy yours, as I know you will...trust me, I am (cheering) for you!
> 
> Thankfully, ordered the Maudissima's 100mm in nude patent at the same time in a 39 and of course they were perfect so I did manage to grab one new pair of patents that worked for me.



I know what you mean. I debated hard about returning them because I'm such a perfectionist it's ridiculous. I decided to keep them because the color is TDF and I figured if the gap got so bad with stretching, I could always pad the shoe which would make it more comfortable anyway (even though I HATE to pad shoes).

Congrats on the Maudissima!!


----------



## KalaChi

candyapples88 said:


> I know what you mean. I debated hard about returning them because I'm such a perfectionist it's ridiculous. I decided to keep them because the color is TDF and I figured if the gap got so bad with stretching, I could always pad the shoe which would make it more comfortable anyway (even though I HATE to pad shoes).
> 
> Congrats on the Maudissima!!


 

Well, I am glad you kept them...Enjoy them and again I am (cheering) from a far!!!

Thanks, regarding the Maudissimas and to be honest the multi-colored glittered Pigalle 120mm are TDF as well , but both would have been even better...


----------



## sexandthecity

I'm torn between ordering the nude Pigalle Platos or black Pigalle 120s .... help!


----------



## 05_sincere

Check these out I know one of you would love to add these to your collection 

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Pigalili 120MM - Size 39.5

https://bagambition.com/item/christian-louboutin-pigalili-120mm-size-395


----------



## lonestar69

Please, ladies help!!!

I need size advise ! I can't decide which size to get in pigalle  Plato 120 nude.

I wear 6 us in all non CL shoes, for CL shoes I have MBB in 35.5 fits like a glove , Maggie 36 and Big lips in 36... Help highly appreciated !!!


----------



## lonestar69

sexandthecity said:


> I'm torn between ordering the nude Pigalle Platos or black Pigalle 120s .... help!



Nude Plato !


----------



## imelda74

BattyBugs said:


> I've been practicing my tiptoe walking. I think part of the problem is that when you have skiis for feet (like me), the heel height is actually taller than the heel on the same shoe in a smaller size. So...the practice continues because I am determined to get past the "broken dinosaur" walk and the sore feet.


 
Lol. I have the same exact issues.  when I read your post, I felt like you were speaking the words right out of my mouth.  Too funny.  We are ski-foot twins.


----------



## imelda74

I now feel like i should have dealt with the super super tight toe box on the 41.5 black patent 120s i had my feet in at Saks the other day.  The toe box was squishing my little piggys more than i was comfortable with.  The SA agreed that I was definitely a 42.  Now he told me he didnt have any in 42 and tried to talk me into something else lower heeled.   I found 42s on ebay brand new.  I didnt jump because they retail for 595 but this clown was asking 719.  Not cool in my book.


----------



## BattyBugs

How is the practice coming, Imelda? I'm getting so I can manage 120 with a platform fairly well, but finally found out why I have been so hampered. Frozen pelvic joint on the left side. I'm hoping a lot of my walking issues will resolve after the therapy starts to kick in.


----------



## Nikolino

I love my beautiful Pigalles, thank you all for your helpful advice and support!!! you are the best!!! 
will post some photos soon...


----------



## Nikolino

stilly said:


> For me its the Pigalle Leopards as well. These have the scuplted heel.
> Here's some pics. Its funny because its just the right foot. The left is fine.



Stilly, they look great!!! sexy, hoooot!!! you mentioned that you are ok when you position your foot properly, which makes me think that you for some reason may be stepping more with the left portion of your right foot... 
I suggest you apply a bit of heat to that area of the shoe and then position your foot the way you usually do and just walk around until it cools down... this should help shape that area according to your foot... I know you didn't ask for advice, sorry I really didn't mean to be a &#8220;smarty&#8221; I just had the same problem (I have really wide feet) and this is how I solved this problem....


----------



## stilly

Nikolino said:


> Stilly, they look great!!! sexy, hoooot!!! you mentioned that you are ok when you position your foot properly, which makes me think that you for some reason may be stepping more with the left portion of your right foot...
> I suggest you apply a bit of heat to that area of the shoe and then position your foot the way you usually do and just walk around until it cools down... this should help shape that area according to your foot... I know you didn't ask for advice, sorry I really didn't mean to be a smarty I just had the same problem (I have really wide feet) and this is how I solved this problem....


 

Thanks *Nikolino* - Great advice!!! I'll try that. Do you apply the heat with hair dryer or something else??? I assume it does harm the patent leather?


----------



## Nikolino

stilly said:


> Thanks *Nikolino* - Great advice!!! I'll try that. Do you apply the heat with hair dryer or something else??? I assume it does harm the patent leather?



yes, I used hair dryer, and yeah I agree you should be aware of possible damage *IF* you expose it to a very high temperature... using hair dryer didn't harm the patent leather on my Pigalles... 
I went to a professional and asked if they could stretch my Pigalles and the guy said they would have to use heat stretcher for patent leather (he explained that heat is the only way to stretch patent leather)... and then he suggested I try using hair dryer first - that way I am the one deciding about how much stretching is needed... 
but don't do it if you don't feel comfortable with that idea!!  
no matter what you do, they will always look great on you!!! :buttercup:


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i Finally received my very first pair of nude Pigalle Plato and they are stunning!! they are also surprisingly more comfortable than i expected them to be, however i ended up buying size 39 and they is a little bit of heel slippage on one foot, i am worried, should i attempt getting half a size smaller or just keep them and put a heel grip? they are so beautiful i just dont want them to leave my sight ever again lol


----------



## candyapples88

girlfrommoscow said:


> i Finally received my very first pair of nude Pigalle Plato and they are stunning!! they are also surprisingly more comfortable than i expected them to be, however i ended up buying size 39 and they is a little bit of heel slippage on one foot, i am worried, should i attempt getting half a size smaller or just keep them and put a heel grip? they are so beautiful i just dont want them to leave my sight ever again lol



If you can fit a smaller size I would suggest trading it. The shoe will stretch over time.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

candyapples88 said:


> If you can fit a smaller size I would suggest trading it. The shoe will stretch over time.



i can't go in store and try it, to get a smaller size i have to send these back and wait for the other pair to arrive from NAP. I am worried that the other size will be too small or too tight..this is so difficult lol, i think i will just stuff them with something haha"))

i have never sent anything back to NAP


----------



## candyapples88

girlfrommoscow said:


> i can't go in store and try it, to get a smaller size i have to send these back and wait for the other pair to arrive from NAP. I am worried that the other size will be too small or too tight..this is so difficult lol, i think i will just stuff them with something haha"))
> 
> i have never sent anything back to NAP



Well, there's a difference between heel slippage and having a heel gap. If there's a gap and you can stick you finger down there, then I would exchange for a smaller size. If not, then keep them and buy heel grips.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

candyapples88 said:


> Well, there's a difference between heel slippage and having a heel gap. If there's a gap and you can stick you finger down there, then I would exchange for a smaller size. If not, then keep them and buy heel grips.


i cant stick the finger, its just slipping a little bit 

thank you so much for your encouragement


----------



## lovechanel920

Just for sizing reference, I tried on the Pigalle Plato and I sized down 1/2 from my normal CL size.


----------



## Nikolino




----------



## NolaDarling

After two years of constant wearing with reckless abandon, I have killed my Pigalle 100s. I was thinking of getting them repaired but I will probably just get a new pair. Does the Pigalle Plato come in black kid? If so, where can I locate them?


----------



## candyapples88

NolaDarling said:


> After two years of constant wearing with reckless abandon, I have killed my Pigalle 100s. I was thinking of getting them repaired but I will probably just get a new pair. Does the Pigalle Plato come in black kid? If so, where can I locate them?



I haven't seen a black kid, but you can always call the boutiques to verify and perhaps locate one for you. However, I know there is a black patent.


----------



## imskyhigh

lovechanel920 said:


> Just for sizing reference, I tried on the Pigalle Plato and I sized down 1/2 from my normal CL size.


 
do you have any pigalle 100s and if so, is that your "normal CL size"? just wondering if there's a difference between the platos and regular 100s...


----------



## NolaDarling

candyapples88 said:


> I haven't seen a black kid, but you can always call the boutiques to verify and perhaps locate one for you. However, I know there is a black patent.



Thanks, *Candy*. I think it's only patent for now. I wanted something to wear every day. ETA: Just found this post that said they are available at the Madison boutique. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-spring-2011-pics-info-only-no-634840-16.html

Now, I just need some sizing advice.


----------



## BatLoverGirl

NolaDarling said:


> After two years of constant wearing with reckless abandon, I have killed my Pigalle 100s. I was thinking of getting them repaired but I will probably just get a new pair. Does the Pigalle Plato come in black kid? If so, where can I locate them?


 
In the new CLs for Spring 2011 thread it says that they were released in Black Kid.


----------



## mishybelle

Does anyone have any advice on how to walk *a little bit* faster in the Pigalle last? I have kinda sorta mastered walking in my Lucifers without looking like an idiot, but I'm so slow! Help!


----------



## candyapples88

mishybelle said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to walk *a little bit* faster in the Pigalle last? I have kinda sorta mastered walking in my Lucifers without looking like an idiot, but I'm so slow! Help!



Shorten your strides and let your hips sway when you walk. When you loosen your hips, it sort of compensates for the heel height.


----------



## theclassic

You ladies are beyond AMAZING. I am a loubie - newbie  I recently purchased my first 2 pairs of louboutins... first purchase was a pair of black patent pigalle 120s, SO impressed with the comfort level considering the heel height. Perfect example of "getting what you pay for" in terms of cost for quality. They are the ultimate classic pump with an undeniably sexy edge.

THANK YOU, thank you for all the advice~ perfect sizing information, **bandaid friction block is a miracle product** You guys rock ......


----------



## jenayb

theclassic said:


> You ladies are beyond AMAZING. I am a loubie - newbie  I recently purchased my first 2 pairs of louboutins... first purchase was a pair of black patent pigalle 120s, SO impressed with the comfort level considering the heel height. Perfect example of "getting what you pay for" in terms of cost for quality. They are the ultimate classic pump with an undeniably sexy edge.
> 
> THANK YOU, thank you for all the advice~ perfect sizing information, **bandaid friction block is a miracle product** You guys rock ......



Congrats on your newest purchases!


----------



## theclassic

Thank you!!

I am so glad I found this forum~ the tips are wonderful, I am the type of person to really research expensive purchases.... finding this forum was a huge relief!!

And it's fun to chat / see everyone's purchases~ where I live no one knows what louboutins are!! {which is fine with me because they don't know how much my shoes cost, just that they are to-die-for gorgeous!!}


----------



## azania

i finally have my pigalle in 37. i am usually a 38.5!  my question is: how much do they stretch? the 37.5 was creating a tiny gap. my SA said that they would stretch and then might be too big. she said that if i can put them on, that's my pigalle size. i haven't worn them out yet, just at home. but right now they look a bit too small...
what do you ladies think?


----------



## NolaDarling

azania said:


> i finally have my pigalle in 37. i am usually a 38.5!  my question is: how much do they stretch? the 37.5 was creating a tiny gap. my SA said that they would stretch and then might be too big. she said that if i can put them on, that's my pigalle size. i haven't worn them out yet, just at home. but right now they look a bit too small...
> what do you ladies think?



They will stretch, imho. I had the 100 in kid that were very tight but stretched a considerable amount. I need the 120 in patent one and a half size smaller than my TTS as well. Are yours kid or patent?


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Good Morning Ladies!!

Between work & school I've been so MIA from tPF over the past few months (sadly), and hope to never take such a long leave of absence again!!

So, here is the Sparknotes version of my personal story with Christian Louboutin's plus my Pigalle dilemma: I am a 20-year-old college student majoring in Fashion Design and simultaneously working on launching my first collection, working two jobs full-time on the side in addition to one other part-time job as well. I got bit by the Loub bug this past November and have since then steadily amassed (including pairs I have on the way and currently pre-ordered) a total of 20 pairs that I love dearly. However, not a single one of the Louboutin's I have are a Pigalle style as I am far too indecisive on which Pigalle style I should purchase first which is where I was hoping that you fabulous ladies would be able to help me out!!

Here are the styles I am debating:
*Pigalle 120mm Black Patent=CLASSIC
*Pigalle Plato 140mm Black or Nude Patent=MODERN UPDATE ON A CLASSIC STYLE
*Pigalle 120mm Black/Black Spikes=EDGY
*Lucifer Bow 120mm Pigalle in Black=PERFECT COMBINATION OF EDGY & FEMININE

Questions About the Above Styles I am debating:
*Pigalle 120mm in Black Patent--definitely planning on adding this to my collection sometime in the near future as it is always in style and re-done year after year, just not sure if I want it to be my first since I am aesthetically drawn to some of the others more
*Pigalle Plato 140mm in Black/Nude Patent--does anyone seem to prefer the new Plato style better than the regular Pigalle?? If so, why, what are your pro's and con's??
*Pigalle 120mm Black/Black Spikes--this style or the Lucifer Bow in Black?? Which style do you ladies prefer??
*Pigalle 120mm Lucifer Bow Pigalle in Black--I have heard rumors that this shoe is ridiculously uncomfortable and hard to walk in compared to the rest of the Pigalle's, have any of you ladies who own the Lucifer Bow found this to be true?? I've also heard that there is no platform or cushion padding on the sole of these like in the Pigalle 120mm Black Patent's which my some of my BFF's claim to be the case--again, is this true, how do the two styles differ??

So, with all of that being said, which style and size would you ladies recommend for me?? I have done my best to research and have heard that the Pigalle's run 1/2-1 full size large. I typically wear a size 39 or 39.5 in most CL's depending on the style and can get away with some 40's. I also have a very narrow foot with really high arches and was thinking I would be best suited to going with either a 38 or 38.5??

Any and all advice and/or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!!!!

TIA, you ladies ROCK!!!!

XX.


----------



## candyapples88

QueenOfHeels said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Between work & school I've been so MIA from tPF over the past few months (sadly), and hope to never take such a long leave of absence again!!
> 
> So, here is the Sparknotes version of my personal story with Christian Louboutin's plus my Pigalle dilemma: I am a 20-year-old college student majoring in Fashion Design and simultaneously working on launching my first collection, working two jobs full-time on the side in addition to one other part-time job as well. I got bit by the Loub bug this past November and have since then steadily amassed (including pairs I have on the way and currently pre-ordered) a total of 20 pairs that I love dearly. However, not a single one of the Louboutin's I have are a Pigalle style as I am far too indecisive on which Pigalle style I should purchase first which is where I was hoping that you fabulous ladies would be able to help me out!!
> 
> Here are the styles I am debating:
> *Pigalle 120mm Black Patent=CLASSIC
> *Pigalle Plato 140mm Black or Nude Patent=MODERN UPDATE ON A CLASSIC STYLE
> *Pigalle 120mm Black/Black Spikes=EDGY
> *Lucifer Bow 120mm Pigalle in Black=PERFECT COMBINATION OF EDGY & FEMININE
> 
> Questions About the Above Styles I am debating:
> *Pigalle 120mm in Black Patent--definitely planning on adding this to my collection sometime in the near future as it is always in style and re-done year after year, just not sure if I want it to be my first since I am aesthetically drawn to some of the others more
> *Pigalle Plato 140mm in Black/Nude Patent--does anyone seem to prefer the new Plato style better than the regular Pigalle?? If so, why, what are your pro's and con's??
> *Pigalle 120mm Black/Black Spikes--this style or the Lucifer Bow in Black?? Which style do you ladies prefer??
> *Pigalle 120mm Lucifer Bow Pigalle in Black--I have heard rumors that this shoe is ridiculously uncomfortable and hard to walk in compared to the rest of the Pigalle's, have any of you ladies who own the Lucifer Bow found this to be true?? I've also heard that there is no platform or cushion padding on the sole of these like in the Pigalle 120mm Black Patent's which my some of my BFF's claim to be the case--again, is this true, how do the two styles differ??
> 
> So, with all of that being said, which style and size would you ladies recommend for me?? I have done my best to research and have heard that the Pigalle's run 1/2-1 full size large. I typically wear a size 39 or 39.5 in most CL's depending on the style and can get away with some 40's. I also have a very narrow foot with really high arches and was thinking I would be best suited to going with either a 38 or 38.5??
> 
> Any and all advice and/or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!!!!
> 
> TIA, you ladies ROCK!!!!
> 
> XX.




I personally love the Lucifer and the classic Pigalle. I don't care too much for the Pigalle Plato because the platform...but I heard it's way more comfortable to walk in. 

For me, the Lucifer does have a lower vamp on the sides of the feet compared to the classic Pigalle and can cut into your feet. However, I still don't find them to be uncomfortable or hard to walk in. In terms of walking, the Lucifer and the Classics are the same. I also don't see any difference in padding.

I prefer the Lucifer over the Spikes because, well...the Lucifer is just one of my fav styles. It's feminine and edgy at the same time, which is totally my style.

The best thing you can do it try on both styles and see how they work for you. However, I would probably lean towards buying the Lucifers because the Classics will always be around to purchase later, while the Lucifers might not.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

candyapples88 said:


> I personally love the Lucifer and the classic Pigalle. I don't care too much for the Pigalle Plato because the platform...but I heard it's way more comfortable to walk in.
> 
> For me, the Lucifer does have a lower vamp on the sides of the feet compared to the classic Pigalle and can cut into your feet. However, I still don't find them to be uncomfortable or hard to walk in. In terms of walking, the Lucifer and the Classics are the same. I also don't see any difference in padding.
> 
> I prefer the Lucifer over the Spikes because, well...the Lucifer is just one of my fav styles. It's feminine and edgy at the same time, which is totally my style.
> 
> The best thing you can do it try on both styles and see how they work for you. However, I would probably lean towards buying the Lucifers because the Classics will always be around to purchase later, while the Lucifers might not.


 
Thank you so very much *candyapples88*!!!!  I think I'm going to go for the Lucifer Bow's in Black then for my first Pigalle go-around and soon after get the classic Pigalle 120mm in Black Patent, so excited!!!!


----------



## candyapples88

QueenOfHeels said:


> Thank you so very much *candyapples88*!!!!  I think I'm going to go for the Lucifer Bow's in Black then for my first Pigalle go-around and soon after get the classic Pigalle 120mm in Black Patent, so excited!!!!



Good luck!


----------



## GaGirl31

How are the Lucifer 120 running? I am TTS 37 1/2 - CL 38 or 38 1/2
Would 37 be too small or do I need TTS or larger? 

Lady peep 38
Maggie 38
Luxura 38
Balota mini glitter 38 but ankle is too big so 37 1/2 prob would have been better

Does that help at all?


----------



## jenayb

GaGirl31 said:


> How are the Lucifer 120 running? I am TTS 37 1/2 - CL 38 or 38 1/2
> Would 37 be too small or do I need TTS or larger?
> 
> Lady peep 38
> Maggie 38
> Luxura 38
> Balota mini glitter 38 but ankle is too big so 37 1/2 prob would have been better
> 
> Does that help at all?


 
The Lucifer Bow 120 runs exactly the same as the Pigalle 120. Take a full size DOWN.


----------



## Baggaholic

My usual size for Pigalle is one full size down from my normal CL sizing but for Lucifer B I sized down 1.5 in size.


----------



## candyapples88

GaGirl31 said:


> How are the Lucifer 120 running? I am TTS 37 1/2 - CL 38 or 38 1/2
> Would 37 be too small or do I need TTS or larger?
> 
> Lady peep 38
> Maggie 38
> Luxura 38
> Balota mini glitter 38 but ankle is too big so 37 1/2 prob would have been better
> 
> Does that help at all?



A 37 is ideal, but like *Bag* stated some can take them down another .5. I have a pair of black Lucifers and I took .5 down from my US size, which is what's recommended...but I think I could have gone another .5 down easy. HTH!


----------



## azania

NolaDarling said:


> They will stretch, imho. I had the 100 in kid that were very tight but stretched a considerable amount. I need the 120 in patent one and a half size smaller than my TTS as well. Are yours kid or patent?


 

mine are patent. i really hope they will stretch more. i still didnt dare to wear them outside...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Okay ladies, now I KNOW I am getting a pair of Pigalles. Anybody from the Toronto area that knows where they are selling at the moment? Going into TO next weekend, and need to buy them right away! For my grad on the 29th of June. In black, don't care what material. I know I will need a blister block thingy, where can you find it in Canada? I called David's on Bloor they are not getting ANY shipments of Pigalles anytime soon, really disappointed about that, does any Holts have them? Or the David's in Yorkdale?


----------



## heiress-ox

LouboutinHottie said:


> Okay ladies, now I KNOW I am getting a pair of Pigalles. Anybody from the Toronto area that knows where they are selling at the moment? Going into TO next weekend, and need to buy them right away! For my grad on the 29th of June. In black, don't care what material. I know I will need a blister block thingy, where can you find it in Canada? I called David's on Bloor they are not getting ANY shipments of Pigalles anytime soon, really disappointed about that, does any Holts have them? Or the David's in Yorkdale?



I would try calling Holts - when I've been to Toronto I've seen that they've had Pigalles there, since they are pretty classic.

I never thought I'd be a Pigalle girl (because of some horror stories I've heard), but I'm totally warming to them and want a pair now


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi !

I was told the sizing of the Alti 160 is very similar to pigalle 120, what do you think ? can I get away with a full size down (as the sizing thread 1st page says half or full size down)?
Do you think if they are alti spikes it changes something for the sizing ?

Are the alti 160 really that difficult to walk in ?

I have no issue walking in 140 and 150 so I hope I will conquer 160 
I do have issues with my Lady Lynch 120 but they are too big so this is the reason...


----------



## Nolia

LouboutinHottie said:


> Okay ladies, now I KNOW I am getting a pair of Pigalles. Anybody from the Toronto area that knows where they are selling at the moment? Going into TO next weekend, and need to buy them right away! For my grad on the 29th of June. In black, don't care what material. I know I will need a blister block thingy, where can you find it in Canada? I called David's on Bloor they are not getting ANY shipments of Pigalles anytime soon, really disappointed about that, does any Holts have them? Or the David's in Yorkdale?



They wont' have it. =(  An SA has told me before that it's not a style they usually order.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Nolia said:


> They wont' have it. =(  An SA has told me before that it's not a style they usually order.


 Awe  I was actually looking forward to getting a Pigalle... Where'd you get your Pigalles?


----------



## Nolia

LouboutinHottie said:


> Awe  I was actually looking forward to getting a Pigalle... Where'd you get your Pigalles?



I don't have classic Pigalle either.  I have the Plato and Lucifer (which I bought from US boutiques)~


----------



## stilly

PetitColibri said:


> Hi !
> 
> I was told the sizing of the Alti 160 is very similar to pigalle 120, what do you think ? can I get away with a full size down (as the sizing thread 1st page says half or full size down)?
> Do you think if they are alti spikes it changes something for the sizing ?
> 
> Are the alti 160 really that difficult to walk in ?
> 
> I have no issue walking in 140 and 150 so I hope I will conquer 160
> I do have issues with my Lady Lynch 120 but they are too big so this is the reason...


 

*Petit* - The Alti 160s run more TTS than the Pigalle 120s in my experience. I have two pairs of Alti 160s which I bought TTS while I always go down a half to one full size on the Pigalles 120s. I find the 160 heel isn't that much more difficult to walk in than the 150s for the most part.


----------



## shaggy360

LouboutinHottie said:


> Awe  I was actually looking forward to getting a Pigalle... Where'd you get your Pigalles?



I got 4 of my wife's 6 pairs of Pigalles directly from the CL Boutique in NYC. One pair came directly from France and the last was a smoking deal at Niemans.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

shaggy360 said:


> I got 4 of my wife's 6 pairs of Pigalles directly from the CL Boutique in NYC. One pair came directly from France and the last was a smoking deal at Niemans.


 
I can't travel somewhere to get it I was asking her where she got her's in Toronto


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Nolia said:


> I don't have classic Pigalle either.  I have the Plato and Lucifer (which I bought from US boutiques)~


 
Oh


----------



## jenayb

LouboutinHottie said:


> Oh


 
Hon, do not buy the Pigalle 120 without trying it on first and making sure you can actually walk/function in it. Many ladies have a very hard time with this style. 120 doesn't sound that bad, I know, but with 0 platform it is definitely difficult.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

jenaywins said:


> Hon, do not buy the Pigalle 120 without trying it on first and making sure you can actually walk/function in it. Many ladies have a very hard time with this style. 120 doesn't sound that bad, I know, but with 0 platform it is definitely difficult.


 
That's why I'm sad that it is not in my area because I need to try it on  And yes I know how uncomfortable it can be.


----------



## heiress-ox

jenaywins said:


> Hon, do not buy the Pigalle 120 without trying it on first and making sure you can actually walk/function in it. Many ladies have a very hard time with this style. 120 doesn't sound that bad, I know, but with 0 platform it is definitely difficult.



This!! I can't wait to try this style on when I go to Florida, I've heard such mixed stories, so I'll be interested to see if I can even make it to the mirror with the Pigalle 120 on! Fingers crossed, cause it's such a sexy shoe!


----------



## Nolia

I've worn my Lucifers a few times and now that the toe box is starting to get more comfortable, I find that my heel keeps slipping out.  

I bough a pair of Foot Petals (Tana brand) heel grips and they keep slipping out!  Anyone with better recommendations?


----------



## hazeltt

Nolia said:


> I've worn my Lucifers a few times and now that the toe box is starting to get more comfortable, I find that my heel keeps slipping out.
> 
> I bough a pair of Foot Petals (Tana brand) heel grips and they keep slipping out!  Anyone with better recommendations?



Have you tried foot petals heel grips? They work quite well for me.


----------



## Nolia

hazeltt said:


> Have you tried foot petals heel grips? They work quite well for me.



I thought those WERE foot petals? =(  I don't know where to get them.


----------



## hazeltt

Nolia said:


> I thought those WERE foot petals? =(  I don't know where to get them.



I believe Tana and Foot Petals are two different brands. I was referring to the Foot Petals Heavenly Heelz heel grips.


----------



## Nolia

hazeltt said:


> I believe Tana and Foot Petals are two different brands. I was referring to the Foot Petals Heavenly Heelz heel grips.



Oh damn, you're right.  I thought it was Foot Petals but it's "Smiling Feet".  Any idea where I can get Foot Petals here?


----------



## hazeltt

Nolia said:


> Oh damn, you're right.  I thought it was Foot Petals but it's "Smiling Feet".  Any idea where I can get Foot Petals here?



I've seen them at Shoppers but if you can wait, I'd get them from eBay for a better deal.


----------



## Nolia

hazeltt said:


> I've seen them at Shoppers but if you can wait, I'd get them from eBay for a better deal.



Looks like the avg with shipping on ebay will be around $8.  Do you know the price at Shoppers?


----------



## hazeltt

Nolia said:


> Looks like the avg with shipping on ebay will be around $8.  Do you know the price at Shoppers?



It's generally a couple dollars more plus tax.


----------



## mal

Nolia said:


> I've worn my Lucifers a few times and now that the toe box is starting to get more comfortable, I find that my heel keeps slipping out.
> 
> I bough a pair of Foot Petals (Tana brand) heel grips and they keep slipping out! Anyone with better recommendations?


 I like the Wolford silicone strips- they keep my foot from sliding forward and so helps with heel slipping and also make my toes more comfy! $10!


----------



## Nolia

hazeltt said:


> It's generally a couple dollars more plus tax.



Thanks so much Hazel~ I'll look into it~


----------



## hazeltt

Nolia said:


> Thanks so much Hazel~ I'll look into it~



No problem!


----------



## cl-pig

found a video on youtube while browsing around of walking on a even surface in 120's


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hi ladies! I have a question regarding the sizing on Pigalle Plato 120s.
I wear a size 38 for Bianca, MBB, Maggie 160 and 38.5 for Simples and Lady Clou.
I have fairly wide feet as well, would I be able to make a 38.5 work?
Thank you!


----------



## mars702

Hollywood I take pigalle 120 plato 1/2 size down and regular pigalle a full size down. Maybe some of the others ladies can chime in but I'm thinking the 38.5 will be too big on you.


----------



## may3545

I took the Pigalle 120 and Pigalle Plato 120 a full size down from my typical CL size. I also have super wide feet.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Thanks ladies!


----------



## shanni

Just received the spiked pigalle 120 in my normal CL size 38 and there isn't heel slippage but they feel incredibly stiff, is that normal? Will it soften up or is it just the material and the spikes? This is my first pigalle and I am nervous they might have to go back, would padding help? TIA


----------



## VanillaSkye

shanni, are you referring to the denim or napa spiked pigalles? I have the black nappa ones and they aren't stiff at all once they warm up to your body temp. 

I too ordered them TTS, contrary to advice  - this is because I've found that for me, shoes with a crazy pitch are MUCH more comfortable if I order them a 1/2 size larger, then pad them with Scholl gel inserts (better cushioning and traction than Foot Petals). With my pigalles, I put the inserts in the "wrong" way, i.e. with the pointy end in front, almost right to the tip of the shoe. This prevents my feet from sliding forward, so the shape of the toe box isn't compromised (I've seen some pigalles that don't look so great because the toe box gets stretched out on the side where there's constant pressure from the big toe).   

I also use heel grips made of suede - again, better traction than Foot Petals - so there's no slippage when I walk.  I know what works for one person might not for another, due to variations in foot length, shape etc, but for me, this method makes them feel as comfortable as 100s. Now, if only I could stop poking myself accidentally with the spikes..


----------



## weirdjellyfish

Hi. I bought pigalle 120 in 37,5 but they run large on the back. I can put my finger in. do you think 36,5 would fit me? Thank you..


----------



## frick&frack

VanillaSkye said:


> shanni, are you referring to the denim or napa spiked pigalles? I have the black nappa ones and they aren't stiff at all once they warm up to your body temp.
> 
> I too ordered them TTS, contrary to advice  - this is because I've found that for me, shoes with a crazy pitch are MUCH more comfortable if I order them a 1/2 size larger, then pad them with Scholl gel inserts (better cushioning and traction than Foot Petals). With my pigalles, I put the inserts in the "wrong" way, i.e. with the pointy end in front, almost right to the tip of the shoe. This prevents my feet from sliding forward, so the shape of the toe box isn't compromised (I've seen some pigalles that don't look so great because the toe box gets stretched out on the side where there's constant pressure from the big toe).
> 
> I also use heel grips made of suede - again, better traction than Foot Petals - so there's no slippage when I walk.  I know what works for one person might not for another, due to variations in foot length, shape etc, but for me, this method makes them feel as comfortable as 100s. Now, if only I could stop poking myself accidentally with the spikes..



I'm really glad you posted this.  this has been my line of thinking too, but I have yet to purchase any pigalles.  the worst pain for me with heels is in the bones of the ball of my foot (I even get some numbness in my last 2 toes), so the idea of gel inserts is very appealing.  I think I'll try your method when I'm ready to take the plunge.


----------



## shanni

VanillaSkye said:


> shanni, are you referring to the denim or napa spiked pigalles? I have the black nappa ones and they aren't stiff at all once they warm up to your body temp.
> 
> I too ordered them TTS, contrary to advice  - this is because I've found that for me, shoes with a crazy pitch are MUCH more comfortable if I order them a 1/2 size larger, then pad them with Scholl gel inserts (better cushioning and traction than Foot Petals). With my pigalles, I put the inserts in the "wrong" way, i.e. with the pointy end in front, almost right to the tip of the shoe. This prevents my feet from sliding forward, so the shape of the toe box isn't compromised (I've seen some pigalles that don't look so great because the toe box gets stretched out on the side where there's constant pressure from the big toe).
> 
> I also use heel grips made of suede - again, better traction than Foot Petals - so there's no slippage when I walk.  I know what works for one person might not for another, due to variations in foot length, shape etc, but for me, this method makes them feel as comfortable as 100s. Now, if only I could stop poking myself accidentally with the spikes..



Thanks so much Vanillaskye for your reply, I really appreciate it! I actually returned the nappa leather spikes yesterday, they were just so uncomfortable and I got instant blisters just trying them on, they were gorgeous but I think I'll just stick with my Ron Ron's and Yoyo's!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

I wear a 37.5 in VPs but they are really tight and a 38 prob would have worked out better. I have C'est Moi booties in a 38 and they r def tight! Would a 38 in Pig-120s work for me? I also like to add padding to the toe box. TIA

These will be my first 120 pigs and this thread encouraged me to go for it!


----------



## Brigitte031

First of all... I just received my first pair of Pigalles!!!! The 120 mm black patent.  BUT.... as soon as I put them on ... and walked a few steps on the carpet I had heel slippage on the right heel, seeing as my right foot is bit smaller...

I got these in a size 34...!  For those of you who manage to use their slightly too big Pigalles, do you just use heel grips? I've read this whole thread and I know it's not recommended to pad up the Pigalle but I ordered the smallest size from NAP ... Will I just not be able to use this heel? I don't want to give them up especially since they are NOT at all uncomfortable. They feel great!!


----------



## sophinette007

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question regarding the sizing on Pigalle Plato 120s.
> I wear a size 38 for Bianca, MBB, Maggie 160 and 38.5 for Simples and Lady Clou.
> I have fairly wide feet as well, would I be able to make a 38.5 work?
> Thank you!



Hi hollywood  we are the same size and I have wide feet too. I am a size 38 for Bianca and Pigalle 120 and a size 38.5 in most of CL shoes( simple, declic, altadama, pigalle 100....) I have both the pigalle plato 120 in nude and black in size 38,5 and they fit perfectly due to my wide feet! They are my everyday shoes.


----------



## amorris

Is it silly for me to get both 120 Black Pigalle and 120 Nude Pigalle Plato at the same time?

I am usually a 36. But I tried on a 36 in 100 Black Nappa Spiked Pigalle and it was too big! Maybe it was because of my wide feet. I tried on a 85 Pigalle in 35.5 and it fits me perfectly! Do you think I would be a 35.5 in both 120 Black Pigalle and 120 Pigalle Plato?


----------



## stilly

amorris said:


> Is it silly for me to get both 120 Black Pigalle and 120 Nude Pigalle Plato at the same time?
> 
> I am usually a 36. But I tried on a 36 in 100 Black Nappa Spiked Pigalle and it was too big! Maybe it was because of my wide feet. I tried on a 85 Pigalle in 35.5 and it fits me perfectly! Do you think I would be a 35.5 in both 120 Black Pigalle and 120 Pigalle Plato?


 

It's not silly at all *amorris*!!!

I have both these styles and love them both.

The Pigalles are a classic style while the Platos are a more modern take on the classic and a little more wearable for everyday.

I would go at least a half to a full size smaller on both from my experience due to the pitch of the heel especially the Black Pigalle 120s.


----------



## expensive shoes

I just purchased pigalle Blk patent 120, now, when I put the shoes on they go on very easy and my toes are not squashed in the front and there is no heel slippage, they are just fitting like a regular shoe, not to tight or too loose, I wear a 42 in all cls, and I got a 41 1/2, do you think they will be too big later or should I exchange them for the size 41 so they will fit me tight at first?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^I normally am a US 7. I have the 36.5 in pigalles 120 and with wear I am now adding heel grips and padding. Over time they will stretch out. If I were you, I would size down to a 41.


----------



## expensive shoes

Thanks crazzee shopper


----------



## Angel1988

I have purchased my Pigalles 120 black patent last year somewhere in march I believe. I am between a 38,5 and a 39 (I know it's weird). 

Yet the 38,5 in Pigalles was a tad too small, they hurt after a while even when I was just lying on the couch (no walking). 

I knew they were supposed to stretch a little but I honestly couldn't see myself walking 'medium' distances with these. So I returned them and ordered the 39, just to compare.

The 39 fit, albeit a tiny bit narrow in the front (which is normal I think). I haven't worn them for long distances yet, as I sadly can't walk so long in them (my ankles are killing me) and they're my HG shoes and I only have one pair of them (I'm thinking of purchasing a 'back up'). 

However, I am certain the 39 is the right size for me.
I do kind of slip out of them when I'm wearing stockings. But when walking with them for about 20 minutes, I can't imagine I'd still be comfortable if the toe box was any narrower.

BTW, I seriously admire anyone who can wear Pigalle 120's for long distances. I think they're one of the most elegant styles of all shoes, they look great with about everything (from jeans to evening gowns), they're so sexy...


----------



## Racine

I just joined the Pigalle 120 club by purchaseing a 140 in kid leather.  Same shoe only with a platform.  As you all know walking in these might take some getting used to as they are the highest heels I own.  Thanks to all the information here I know enough to get started.

BTW they look great!


----------



## sharon100

Hi all i got my pigalle 120 kid leather in 36 im a uk size 4.5 ish they fitted tight at first and after maybee 5 hrs of wear they started to shape to my feet (btw i have bunions) wide fore foot, for wearablity there ok i find the hight ok but i am one of the lucky woman who find high heels less painfull to walk in than low or flat shoes, pigalles must be my fav shoes of all time. Sharon


----------



## spins

Hi, I usually a 35. MY pigalles 120 are 34. 
Any idea what size shall I go for for the Pigalle 100?

Many thanks


----------



## NANI1972

You should be ok with a 34.5


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

lindo !!!


----------



## whimsic

I'm glad to see that a lot of wide-footed gals are comfortable in Pigalles. I have always stayed away from them because I felt they would be too tight for my wide feet. 

I don't think I'll buy them until I try them at a store. I honestly can't figure out my shoe size yet - I outgrew last year's shoes! Don't know how that happened but my feet seem to have grown. All my old sz 38 shoes are now tight.


----------



## spins

NANI1972 said:


> You should be ok with a 34.5


 
Thank u Nani 1972


----------



## Lottie120

I just bought my very first pair of Louboutins, after wanting some for six years. I had the money in my account and decided to be a bad girl instead of doing something sensible with it, and bought a pair of these! Now I'm strutting around my house in them feeling like I should be on a red carpet somewhere. Worth every penny!


----------



## Miss T.

Lottie120 said:


> I just bought my very first pair of Louboutins, after wanting some for six years. I had the money in my account and decided to be a bad girl instead of doing something sensible with it, and bought a pair of these! Now I'm strutting around my house in them feeling like I should be on a red carpet somewhere. Worth every penny!



Good for you! And congrats on a fabulous first CL pair. 
Which color did you get?


----------



## Lottie120

Miss T. said:


> Good for you! And congrats on a fabulous first CL pair.
> Which color did you get?



Thanks! I got them in black, decided to go for something classic for my first pair. And there's not a single thing in my wardrobe they don't go with, excluding my pyjamas


----------



## Miss T.

Lottie120 said:


> Thanks! I got them in black, decided to go for something classic for my first pair. And there's not a single thing in my wardrobe they don't go with, excluding my pyjamas



Excellent choice!  You can never go wrong with them.


----------



## happycatie

that's one of the most valuable tips. do u know if plato also goes "large"? Thank u


----------



## Emma4790

Hi gals!  I have a question about walking in pigalles? When I walk in mine the tip/point wears down very quickly. I just got a new pair, after only wearing them twice the leather sole is nearly worn through to the patent leather and Im terrified of wearing them again in case I scratch the patent. None of the red has even chipped anywhere else yet!? Is this because I'm hitting the point at a funny angle when I hit the ground? is my balance off? I don't feel like I'm throwing myself forward or anything?!


----------



## VernisLUV

Emma, I wanted to ask the exact same question!
I want to buy a pair of Corneille but so afraid of damaging the toe!


----------



## whimsic

That was an excellent thread, thanks lvpiggy! I just got my first pigalles  (they're only 85, but that's a start isn't it!!) Hopefully I'll get to the 120's one day. In the meantime, I gotta practice that walk!


----------



## stilly

Emma4790 said:


> Hi gals!  I have a question about walking in pigalles? When I walk in mine the tip/point wears down very quickly. I just got a new pair, after only wearing them twice the leather sole is nearly worn through to the patent leather and Im terrified of wearing them again in case I scratch the patent. None of the red has even chipped anywhere else yet!? Is this because I'm hitting the point at a funny angle when I hit the ground? is my balance off? I don't feel like I'm throwing myself forward or anything?!


 


VernisLUV said:


> Emma, I wanted to ask the exact same question!
> I want to buy a pair of Corneille but so afraid of damaging the toe!


 
*Emma & Vernis *- I've never heard of this problem and I can't say that I have it with my Pigalles. 

It sounds like you both may be walking a little too much on your toes instead of heels. You might want to try Piggies walking techniques featured in this thread.

You also might be able to have a good cobbler add a small patch of rubber to the sole on the toes of your shoes to prevent it from wearing out. I have this feature on few pairs of non-CL heels that I own.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Emma4790

stilly said:


> *Emma & Vernis *- I've never heard of this problem and I can't say that I have it with my Pigalles.
> 
> It sounds like you both may be walking a little too much on your toes instead of heels. You might want to try Piggies walking techniques featured in this thread.
> 
> You also might be able to have a good cobbler add a small patch of rubber to the sole on the toes of your shoes to prevent it from wearing out. I have this feature on few pairs of non-CL heels that I own.
> 
> Good luck!!!


 
Thanks for the reply buddy! I dunno what it is but its making me so nervous about wearing them. If you put your shoe on a flat surface the front curves up a lot (esp. on bianca and maggie), but the tip of the pigalle lies almost completely flat. Maybe I'm not used to it and I'm putting too muchweight on the whole of my foot and not just the ball of my foot. Balance I think is the issue. 
The point is just so narrow the leather has almost worn to the patent -  that cant be normal after two wears. I'm gonna  get vibrams off ebay (i do my own - i'm a rebel lol) and see if I can sort it. It's just disappointing cause they are so comfy -  I'd hoped they would be my everyday walking shoes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ this was happening to a pair of VPs I had once. The tip was wearing down pretty badly and making me nervous. I got them vibrammed and it was all good. That should solve your problem!


----------



## carlinha

Emma4790 said:


> Hi gals!  I have a question about walking in pigalles? When I walk in mine the tip/point wears down very quickly. I just got a new pair, after only wearing them twice the leather sole is nearly worn through to the patent leather and Im terrified of wearing them again in case I scratch the patent. None of the red has even chipped anywhere else yet!? Is this because I'm hitting the point at a funny angle when I hit the ground? is my balance off? I don't feel like I'm throwing myself forward or anything?!





VernisLUV said:


> Emma, I wanted to ask the exact same question!
> I want to buy a pair of Corneille but so afraid of damaging the toe!



there's an easy solution to this problem:

metal toe taps that your cobbler can place on the tip:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...e-this-problem-too-526278-2.html#post13090833


----------



## whimsic

^^ This is really good to know, thanks *carlinha*.

*Emma* I'm noticing the tip on my Prorata starting to wear down, they're my every day shoes. I'm pretty sure my new 85 pigalles will be regulars once I break them in. I think I'll bring these two pairs when I visit NYC in december, this metal tip beneath the vibram looks like a great solution.


----------



## bn999

OMG, all of you ladies on this thead are my heroes!!! I read the entire thread in a couple of hours, and got so much information off of it. special shout out to @lvpiggy! you're the best mama.
I am awaiting my first Pigalle 120, got them in Omnicron, they should be here by toorrow.... I am so superstoked!!!
I only own one pair of 5 inch with no platform and I can walk really well with them, but I was still kinda worried about the height of the Piggies though... I am sooo excited, maybe I'll post a pic after I receive them.
oh and this is my 1st post, been a long time reader, but this thread convinced me to subscribe and join the fun. YAY!!


----------



## bn999

Miss T. said:


> Excellent choice!  You can never go wrong with them.




Miss T, your shoes in you avatar gave me an orgasm, heheheheh, no kidding, they are just GORG-EOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss T.

bn999 said:


> Miss T, your shoes in you avatar gave me an orgasm, heheheheh, no kidding, they are just GORG-EOUS!!!!!!!!



Thank you, sweetie. The pigalle platos are very comfortable and easier to walk in than 120 pigalles (just in case you feel like another pair  ). Congrats on your pigalles, I hope you post pics once you get them!


----------



## Lottie120

As some of you may know, on the advice of this thread I bought my first Christian Louboutins, a pair of Pigalle 120 half a size smaller than I would usually wear. At first I thought I'd really screwed myself over and bought shoes that I'd never be able to wear, but after a month am I very glad I came to this thread! I just slipped them on after wearing them in for two weeks and leaving them alone for two weeks after while a broke in another pair of shoes, and they fit like a dream!


----------



## ling0882434

did anyone own glitter 120? i wonder if i should size down 1/2? thx!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ling0882434 said:


> did anyone own glitter 120? i wonder if i should size down 1/2? thx!



The Pigalle 120 usually requires sizing down at least 1/2 a size. I take a full size down in the Pigalle 120.


----------



## jenayb

ling0882434 said:


> did anyone own glitter 120? i wonder if i should size down 1/2? thx!


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> The Pigalle 120 usually requires sizing down at least 1/2 a size. I take a full size down in the Pigalle 120.


 
 Yes. No matter the material, the Pigalle 120 should almost _always_ be taken a FULL size down.


----------



## amorris

Would the exotics Pigalles (Python Carnivale) be the same sizing as a normal Patent Pigalle. My TTS is 35.5 and I wear...

Pigalle 85 - 35.5
Pigalle 100 - 35
Pigalle 120 - I would assume a 34.5 as I tried on a 35.5 and I could fit more than 1 finger at the back.

So I was wondering if I should be getting a 34.5 in a Python Carnivale Pigalle 120. And should it be a little too snug would the leather (python skin) allow me to stretch them out a little? TIA x


----------



## Lottie120

I've just realised another thing I love about my Pigalle Louboutins. I have sightly bigger feet than most women my height (I'm 5ft 5 and take a size 40... I used to take a 42 but for some reason my feet shrunk in the space of a few months) and usually, I don't like to wear shoes with a pointed toe for fear that my feet will look big. Somehow, in my Pigalles they look small and dainty - and totally in proportion to my height! No wonder I don't want to take mine off. For once I don't feel like I'm wearing huge, oversized clown shoes, when in reality my size is only slightly larger than average. It's nice that I've found a pair of shoes that make any size of feet look beautiful.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies, I know normally everyone sizes down in the Pigalle Platos but if I was to find a pair 1/2 size up how bad would that be in the long run?


----------



## stilly

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Ladies, I know normally everyone sizes down in the Pigalle Platos but if I was to find a pair 1/2 size up how bad would that be in the long run?


 
They'll probably be way too big *dezy* but you might be able to pad them to fit.
I got my Platos a half size smaller than my normal CLs but I should have gone a full size down.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

stilly said:


> They'll probably be way too big *dezy* but you might be able to pad them to fit.
> I got my Platos a half size smaller than my normal CLs but I should have gone a full size down.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


 
thank you stilly, the SA very honestly told me they'd be too big so I'm going to pass!


----------



## pupazzooo

Hi, i'm italian girl. Sorry for my english but i want to buy my first CL shoes. I have question about the size of pigalle 120 patent leather black. I normally (almost always) buy the size 36 for my shoes. Brands like GUESS, D&G (one pair n.37) and other. If the pigalle runs 1/2 to 1 size down, i have to buy n.35 ? The comparison is for the CL "normal" size and not for other brand. I have "normal" to narrow feet. I waiting for help. Thanks...


----------



## Nolia

pupazzooo said:


> Hi, i'm italian girl. Sorry for my english but i want to buy my first CL shoes. I have question about the size of pigalle 120 patent leather black. I normally (almost always) buy the size 36 for my shoes. Brands like GUESS, D&G (one pair n.37) and other. If the pigalle runs 1/2 to 1 size down, i have to buy n.35 ? The comparison is for the CL "normal" size and not for other brand. I have "normal" to narrow feet. I waiting for help. Thanks...



I buy Size 36 in normal shoes.  For all three pairs of my Pigalle type shoes, I got size 35.


----------



## LongWishList

Hello, I need some advice on the pigalle 120.
I am usually a 38.5 - 39 in regular shoes, but leaning towards a 38.5
I have Biancas in a size 39 which will not stay on my feet for a second (they stretched out after wearing for an hour) 
I have seen a pair of the pigalle in 37.5, do you think I have any chance of fitting into them? They are  on Ebay so I would not be able to return them but I really really want them 
Thank you for your help


----------



## Soli156

Hi! I am considering buying a pair of pigalle 120 in 38. I'm usually 38.5-39 in shoes.  I was wondering if anybody had some measurements of this shoe in size 38, since I can't try it on before buying it. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## elitebysl

Soli156 said:


> Hi! I am considering buying a pair of pigalle 120 in 38. I'm usually 38.5-39 in shoes.  I was wondering if anybody had some measurements of this shoe in size 38, since I can't try it on before buying it.
> Thanks for any help!



I'm a 38.5 tts. I take 37.5 in 120 and 38 in 100. Hope that helps. I have pretty standard feet slightly narrow.


----------



## elitebysl

LongWishList said:


> Hello, I need some advice on the pigalle 120.
> I am usually a 38.5 - 39 in regular shoes, but leaning towards a 38.5
> I have Biancas in a size 39 which will not stay on my feet for a second (they stretched out after wearing for an hour)
> I have seen a pair of the pigalle in 37.5, do you think I have any chance of fitting into them? They are  on Ebay so I would not be able to return them but I really really want them
> Thank you for your help




Yes 37.5 should fit u. I take the same but in 120. 100 I take 38 or it will be too small


----------



## Soli156

elitebysl said:


> I'm a 38.5 tts. I take 37.5 in 120 and 38 in 100. Hope that helps. I have pretty standard feet slightly narrow.


 
Thanks! You're a star!   You wouldn't happen to know the lenght of the sole in the 120's would you? My left foot is just slightly bigger than the right one, but they aren't particularly wide.. Want to be 100% sure they will fit, since they are quite an investment.


----------



## HeelAddict

I've never been too sure about the Pigalle 120's-I've come close to buying them from NAP so many times then cancelled at the last minute. However since reading this thread I've decided that I WILL own a pair of these awesome shoes. I'm an Italian size 40 on my everyday shoes and vary from 40-41 in CL's so I think my best bet is to try before I buy so I can make sure my plunge into the world of Pigalle isn't a let down. I can't wait to practice the Piggy-Bounce


----------



## shoefiend

hi! i am a size 8 in Pigalle Plato - is this the same for Pigalle 120 (my feet are wider at the balls)? Thanks!


----------



## stilly

shoefiend said:


> hi! i am a size 8 in Pigalle Plato - is this the same for Pigalle 120 (my feet are wider at the balls)? Thanks!


 
You'll probably take a half to full size smaller in the Pigalle 120 due to the pitch of the shoe and the lack of a platform. I'd recommend trying them on before buying or buying from somewhere that takes returns.


----------



## sheanabelle

so happy for this thread, I tried on a 39 today and a 39.5 and was so worried about the two issues that LVpiggy stated below. Now I feel more confident getting the smaller ones as they will stretch. Thanks!

"Youll want your brand-new pigalles to fit snugly when you try them on at first, as they tend to stretch over time. Two common complaints just out of the box are:

    Toes that look squished into the toe box, with wrinkling at the base of the toe
    Vamp seems too narrow horizontally, and the foot overflows at the sides of the vamp, usually around the ball of the foot"


----------



## shoefiend

stilly said:


> You'll probably take a half to full size smaller in the Pigalle 120 due to the pitch of the shoe and the lack of a platform. I'd recommend trying them on before buying or buying from somewhere that takes returns.


Hi Stilly, thank you! I am torn...Since the toe box is so narrow and my feet are a little wider at the balls - I'm worried that the 7 1/2 may be too painful. If I get the 8 and put a little pad in it once I stretch them in will that be okay? (I ordered a 7 1/2 in the bianca juta 140 and am sort of regretting it). Also - do you know if I should order up a whole size in Ron Ron? Thanks so much...I have so many pairs of Louboutins (way north of 150) but have never ordered Pigalles or Ron Rons so this is new territory for me.


----------



## pupazzooo

Hello, you know if in this forum there is a section for sell my louboutin pigalle 120 n.35 ? I purchased last week and in the us store but the number is wrong. I received there in 2 shipping (us store > my parent in chicago ; my parent in chicago > italy at my home) and is hard to return in louboutin (and in any case the n.36 are not avaiable). Then i want to sell in europe. Thanks for my helping. Bye and sorry for my english


----------



## PetitColibri

pupazzooo said:


> Hello, you know if in this forum there is a section for sell my louboutin pigalle 120 n.35 ? I purchased last week and in the us store but the number is wrong. I received there in 2 shipping (us store > my parent in chicago ; my parent in chicago > italy at my home) and is hard to return in louboutin (and in any case the n.36 are not avaiable). Then i want to sell in europe. Thanks for my helping. Bye and sorry for my english



you can't sell here, it's against the forum rules


----------



## pupazzooo

Sorry... thanks for helping !


----------



## stilly

shoefiend said:


> Hi Stilly, thank you! I am torn...Since the toe box is so narrow and my feet are a little wider at the balls - I'm worried that the 7 1/2 may be too painful. If I get the 8 and put a little pad in it once I stretch them in will that be okay? (I ordered a 7 1/2 in the bianca juta 140 and am sort of regretting it). Also - do you know if I should order up a whole size in Ron Ron? Thanks so much...I have so many pairs of Louboutins (way north of 150) but have never ordered Pigalles or Ron Rons so this is new territory for me.


 
Yes they might be OK if you pad them. My experience is to buy Pigalle 120s a bit tight since they usually stretch as you wear them more. If they get become too loose on your feet, they're twice as difficult to walk in since you'll step right out of them. I've almost fallen a few times slipping out of Pigalles that were too big on me.

Is it Ron Ron 120s you're looking at? I don't own any Ron Rons but if you do a search on this forum, I'm sure you can find some sizing info.

Good luck!!!


----------



## sophia_s

l.a_girl19 said:


> The Pigalle 120 usually requires sizing down at least 1/2 a size. I take a full size down in the Pigalle 120.


Hi la girl,

Wondering if u could help me out. In a 36.5 in other brands and 36.5 in Ron Ron. What size would you suggest for pigalle 120? I have avg width feet.


----------



## pupazzooo

Hi, there is a method for return one pair of pigalle black when the 14 days allowed for return in the usa online store is out ? I ordered a pigalle n35 and for my girlfriend are too small but i know this last week (when i gift the shoes in italy at my girlfriend last friday). There is way to fix this error ? Thanks and sorry for my english. :cry:


----------



## l.a_girl19

sophia_s said:


> Hi la girl,
> 
> Wondering if u could help me out. In a 36.5 in other brands and 36.5 in Ron Ron. What size would you suggest for pigalle 120? I have avg width feet.



Hi I would suggest a 35.5. Keep in mind that they stretch really fast so don't be alarmed if they are a little snug at first! I hope this helps!


----------



## Libera

Hi girls,

After reading this forum carefully, I decided to buy a pair of Spiked Pigalles size 39. I'm usually a 39,5. At first they were very, very painful. But now, they are quite comfortable. Walking in them is a little bit difficult though, but practice makes perfect! Will post pic soon.


----------



## sweetchick

lvpiggy said:


> here's the one I used for the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically a pigalle with a draped metal chain around the back of the heel cup



omg those dorepis are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## pupazzooo

Hi, i have return my pigalle 120mm size 35 because is too small (not fit completely) but i dont know if the correct size is 35.5 or 36. I remember i use size 36 in other brands and infact i buy the size 35 for my pigalle. You have any advice ? I'm afraid because if the size 36 is too big ? And if 35.5 not fit ? i need your helping. Thanks...


----------



## pupazzooo

Hi, i attach more photo for see my girlfriend situation. Which size is good ? 35.5 or 36 ? Thanks. Kind regards Marco


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pupazzooo said:


> Hi, i attach more photo for see my girlfriend situation. Which size is good ? 35.5 or 36 ? Thanks. Kind regards Marco



Whatever size that is in the pix, those shoes are wayyyyy too small. Even if she goes up by half size and the heel fits, your friend's feet are too wide for the shoes in the toe box. It will be painful for her and she'll get blisters... If she *must* have these shoes, she should go up by one full size and pad


----------



## pupazzooo

The shoes are size 35. So you advice one full size up (36) and use a pad for "fix" the problem with the length ? In any case she already the shoes (but for an "error" we buy the size 35). Thanks for helping...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pupazzooo said:


> The shoes are size 35. So you advice one full size up (36) and use a pad for "fix" the problem with the length ? In any case she already the shoes (but for an "error" we buy the size 35). Thanks for helping...



Yes, I'd get the 36 and use a heel pad


----------



## pupazzooo

Thanks...


----------



## AEGIS

Xx
Please report, not call out members.


----------



## jenayb

X


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, hopefully someone can help me out here. I hope I am posting this in the right thread, but I am waiting to purchase a new pair of Pigalles, and I am a little worried now. I have never owned a pair, and Now that I do, I am wondering if this is normal? The sides of my feet. Should they go over like that? I am not sure, and because the shoe is cut so low, I think that it does, but I just want y'alls honest opinion. What do you all think of the Pigalle on me? Should this be the only Pigalle I own, or should I purchase more? Should it look like that? Thanks in advance ladies!!


----------



## heiress-ox

318Platinum said:


> Okay, hopefully someone can help me out here. I hope I am posting this in the right thread, but I am waiting to purchase a new pair of Pigalles, and I am a little worried now. I have never owned a pair, and Now that I do, I am wondering if this is normal? The sides of my feet. Should they go over like that? I am not sure, and because the shoe is cut so low, I think that it does, but I just want y'alls honest opinion. What do you all think of the Pigalle on me? Should this be the only Pigalle I own, or should I purchase more? Should it look like that? Thanks in advance ladies!!



I think they look fine babe, I think the Pigalles are just cut so low on the sides that if you don't have extra narrow feet, it's bound to look like that to an extent, I've seen lots of girls have them look the same.  I don't have my first Pigalles yet, but when I tried them on I encountered a similar look, but personally I'd still wear them, HTH


----------



## 318Platinum

heiress-ox said:


> I think they look fine babe, I think the Pigalles are just cut so low on the sides that if you don't have extra narrow feet, it's bound to look like that to an extent, I've seen lots of girls have them look the same.  I don't have my first Pigalles yet, but when I tried them on I encountered a similar look, but personally I'd still wear them, HTH



Thank you so much for your input in a timely manner, *Heiress*!! I am planning on getting a Pigalle tomorrow, and I didn't want to get them if they looked weird on me. I shot video and I continuously watch it and it looks NOTHING like these photos. I am baffled, but I am glad to know that it's not just me and that it's okay. Thank you so much, babe!


----------



## PetitColibri

318Platinum said:


> Okay, hopefully someone can help me out here. I hope I am posting this in the right thread, but I am waiting to purchase a new pair of Pigalles, and I am a little worried now. I have never owned a pair, and Now that I do, I am wondering if this is normal? The sides of my feet. Should they go over like that? I am not sure, and because the shoe is cut so low, I think that it does, but I just want y'alls honest opinion. What do you all think of the Pigalle on me? Should this be the only Pigalle I own, or should I purchase more? Should it look like that? Thanks in advance ladies!!



I think they look perfect on you ! you make me want some


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

318Platinum said:


> Okay, hopefully someone can help me out here. I hope I am posting this in the right thread, but I am waiting to purchase a new pair of Pigalles, and I am a little worried now. I have never owned a pair, and Now that I do, I am wondering if this is normal? The sides of my feet. Should they go over like that? I am not sure, and because the shoe is cut so low, I think that it does, but I just want y'alls honest opinion. What do you all think of the Pigalle on me? Should this be the only Pigalle I own, or should I purchase more? Should it look like that? Thanks in advance ladies!!



I think with some wear, they'll stretch quite a bit since these are non-patent and the "side-overhang" will resolve, so they shouldn't be an issue.

However, in general, I don't like the look when feet don't completely fit into shoes kwim? lol It's like a person trying on a pair of skinny jeans that are 2 sizes too small...

Anyhow, congrats for your new shoes


----------



## DariaD

318Platinum said:


> Okay, hopefully someone can help me out here. I hope I am posting this in the right thread, but I am waiting to purchase a new pair of Pigalles, and I am a little worried now. I have never owned a pair, and Now that I do, I am wondering if this is normal? The sides of my feet. Should they go over like that? I am not sure, and because the shoe is cut so low, I think that it does, but I just want y'alls honest opinion. What do you all think of the Pigalle on me? Should this be the only Pigalle I own, or should I purchase more? Should it look like that? Thanks in advance ladies!!



This is normal and they WILL stretch and fit you better! They actually look pretty good right now! 
I have really skinny and narrow feet and my piggies still had some overhanging on the sides at the beginning, but they are improving with every wear. And since mine are patent I think the process will be faster for you and your babies.


----------



## 318Platinum

DariaD said:


> This is normal and they WILL stretch and fit you better! They actually look pretty good right now!
> I have really skinny and narrow feet and my piggies still had some overhanging on the sides at the beginning, but they are improving with every wear. And since mine are patent I think the process will be faster for you and your babies.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> I think with some wear, they'll stretch quite a bit since these are non-patent and the "side-overhang" will resolve, so they shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> However, in general, I don't like the look when feet don't completely fit into shoes kwim? lol It's like a person trying on a pair of skinny jeans that are 2 sizes too small...
> 
> Anyhow, congrats for your new shoes





PetitColibri said:


> I think they look perfect on you ! you make me want some



Thank you ladies for all of your info and kind words!! I really thought that they looked weird, but you all reassuring me that they are great is really good news! I just didn't know what to expect from the Pigalle. I can't wait to get my next one now!! Thank you all again, Y'all ROCK!!


----------



## sharon100

This is my foot and pigalle,i think your friend will have feet like mine after wearing her shoes if there too tight.


----------



## honeybunch

^^Is that seriously what has happened to your foot after wearing Pigalles? That looks extremely painful.  Did you wear them every day?

I bought the Pigalle Plato 120 in the nude patent but returned them because I really wanted the black patent. Now the black patent is available to purchase by mail order at a department store. However, when I tried the nude ones I felt they were quite tight in the toe box.  I took my true size.  My toes didn't feel crushed, the toe box just felt tight.  It's hard to tell what the shoes will feel like after wearing them for a few hours on a night out.  At first shoes feel bearable when simply trying them on around the house, but wearing them outside for a few hours can be a completely different thing.  I'm not sure if the fit of the PPs was made worse by the little loop of elastic they've started putting in the back of the shoe as I tried these shoes last summer and I'm sure they didn't feel so snug back then, and they were minus the elastic.

My question is, is it normal for the toe box to feel quite tight?  I felt like the hard patent leather was pressing on the side of my big toe. I have a problem in that area as I once bought a non-leather insole work shoe that was too tight in that area and it caused a bit of a callous on my big toe which flares up now again when I wear narrow fitting shoes. I'm sure the patent will not stretch that much either.  I don't really want to go up half a size as I have really narrow feet and don't want to risk a serious amount of heel slippage.  I hate pads, grips etc.  Maybe this style of shoes is not meant for me?


----------



## sharon100

Hi Honeybunch, im maybe not the best person to give advise about how pigalles fit as i have terrible shaped feet, but what i can say is that i always find them tight at first when there new for maybe the first 5 times i wear mine.
 I think your right, heel slipping is not nice so i would always go for a snug fit and try and wear them in before you venture out for a night in them, As for wearing mine all the time i do wear mine alot and other pointed courts thats why my feet are this shape but apart from some bunion discomfort it dont hurt infact i can wear pointy shoes faily easy, pigalles are a amazing shoe to wear go for a pair Sharon


----------



## honeybunch

Thanks for the info, Sharon.


----------



## PetitColibri

does "You You 120" size is the same as pigalle 120 ?

TIA !


----------



## naynay

Hi everyone! my friends recently purchased the pigalle 120's in the plain black leather for me for my birthday, (yay!)
I am a UK size 4 (37) but when I went into the shop to check if I had the correct size, 36 was too big for me, 35.5 was slightly loose in the back, and 35 was extremely tight, both times I went, the sales assistants advised me to go for the 35, that's 2 sizes down!

They advised me that they will stretch and though they were tight, I kept the 35 and practised walking on carpet. The first time I wore them on concrete disaster struck! I could not walk in them! my toes felt crumpled at the front and though I didn't walk much (from the car to the restaurant) I twisted my ankle a few times! I feel devastated that I may not have the correct size.

I would say I am a true size 37 in normal shoes, nor wide or narrow feet, so I am confused!
Has anyone else experienced similar problems? Anyone else had to to go 2 sizes down? Is there anything CL can do, now that I've worn them (and almost killed myself of embarrassment)? 

Thanks, your help will be much appreciated!
From a first time louber!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

naynay said:


> Hi everyone! my friends recently purchased the pigalle 120's in the plain black leather for me for my birthday, (yay!)
> I am a UK size 4 (37) but when I went into the shop to check if I had the correct size, 36 was too big for me, 35.5 was slightly loose in the back, and 35 was extremely tight, both times I went, the sales assistants advised me to go for the 35, that's 2 sizes down!
> 
> They advised me that they will stretch and though they were tight, I kept the 35 and practised walking on carpet. The first time I wore them on concrete disaster struck! I could not walk in them! my toes felt crumpled at the front and though I didn't walk much (from the car to the restaurant) I twisted my ankle a few times! I feel devastated that I may not have the correct size.
> 
> I would say I am a true size 37 in normal shoes, nor wide or narrow feet, so I am confused!
> Has anyone else experienced similar problems? Anyone else had to to go 2 sizes down? Is there anything CL can do, now that I've worn them (and almost killed myself of embarrassment)?
> 
> Thanks, your help will be much appreciated!
> From a first time louber!



It is normal to go down on Pigalle 100+. They are made very large.

Most of us need to go down 1 full size, if you have larger feet, go down by half size. Judging by the fit of the various sizes you tried on, I would agree with the the 2 SAs and you should be taking them in 35. Otherwise, if they're absolutely intolerable, you can go for 35.5 and then pad.


----------



## shoefiend

stilly said:


> You'll probably take a half to full size smaller in the Pigalle 120 due to the pitch of the shoe and the lack of a platform. I'd recommend trying them on before buying or buying from somewhere that takes returns.



hi Stilly, thank you! the 7 1/2 fits perfectly. I LOVE them!


----------



## Brigitte031

naynay said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! my friends recently purchased the pigalle 120's in the plain black leather for me for my birthday, (yay!)
> I am a UK size 4 (37) but when I went into the shop to check if I had the correct size, 36 was too big for me, 35.5 was slightly loose in the back, and 35 was extremely tight, both times I went, the sales assistants advised me to go for the 35, that's 2 sizes down!
> 
> They advised me that they will stretch and though they were tight, I kept the 35 and practised walking on carpet. The first time I wore them on concrete disaster struck! I could not walk in them! my toes felt crumpled at the front and though I didn't walk much (from the car to the restaurant) I twisted my ankle a few times! I feel devastated that I may not have the correct size.
> 
> I would say I am a true size 37 in normal shoes, nor wide or narrow feet, so I am confused!
> Has anyone else experienced similar problems? Anyone else had to to go 2 sizes down? Is there anything CL can do, now that I've worn them (and almost killed myself of embarrassment)?
> 
> Thanks, your help will be much appreciated!
> From a first time louber!



I agree that it's better this particularly tight in the beginning rather than loose. If they're loose there is no way you will be able to wear them once they stretch! Also I would recommend wearing them around the house before going out in them so they can stretch to your foot's shape.

I am a size 35 and the 34 in Pigalles still gives me heel slippage that I have had to pad mine.


----------



## stilly

shoefiend said:


> hi Stilly, thank you! the 7 1/2 fits perfectly. I LOVE them!


 
I'm happy they fit *shoefiend*!!!
Enjoy them!!!


----------



## shoefiend

stilly said:


> I'm happy they fit *shoefiend*!!!
> Enjoy them!!!



Thank you! I think you've created a monster...kind of obsessing over buying a few more pairs of Pigalles. I am used to wearing 100mm in Louboutin - so I was worried how I'd walk in them. but they aren't bad. Thank you!!


----------



## imelda74

BattyBugs said:


> How is the practice coming, Imelda? I'm getting so I can manage 120 with a platform fairly well, but finally found out why I have been so hampered. Frozen pelvic joint on the left side. I'm hoping a lot of my walking issues will resolve after the therapy starts to kick in.


 
Sorry for the seriously delinquent reply, the practice had to be put on hold because I slipped on my stairs and ended up en pointe and broke my 2nd and 3rd toe.  I ended up not even wearing my CL's to graduation.  
Fast forward to Feb 2012---back at it..i managed to walk down my hallway tip toes the whole way.  Boy was I relieved to reach the couch. Perhaps Piggy is right. socks with grippies (my floor is all tile except bedroom and stairs)


----------



## label24

for me....the pigalle 120 is the most comfortable shoe in the  world....
I walk on them since 2002 when i was 17....now after using 10 years....all i have to say is...I love the pigalle 120!!!! I love declic 140....and alti 160.... only christian louboutin knows what a girl want!!!!!


----------



## bluewinds

Congrats on your new pigalles Sharon, i knew you wanted some for ages. are you going to post any pics of them?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Question! When you downsize for the Pigalle 120 is that from your CL TTS or your normal size? Im a 39 in heels usually but my CL TTS is a 40 as I have medium/ wide feet... Should I get 38.45 or 39.5? TIA


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Sorry that should be 38.5


----------



## Nolia

I am thinking of padding my Pigalle Platos for my wedding so I can wear them throughout the day.

Should I get Foot Petals *Killer Kushions* OR *Tip Toes + Amazing Arches*?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, how much time can you walk on them usually?


----------



## yayasredsole

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Ladies, how much time can you walk on them usually?



I can usually wear my Plato 120s for a good 5-6 hours before I start to feel any discomfort. These are by far my most comfy pair of CLs. I find that the toe box gets alittle uncomfy after a while, but it's all manageable !!! Hope this helps! Xo


----------



## Soli156

Hello Ladies! Would a pair of 37 120mm's be a good purchase for me with aprox 38.5 size feet? Considering they strech in time? 

The only other pair CL's I have ( so far) are a pair of rollergirls in 38.5 and they fit perfectly..
Thanks


----------



## label24

6-8 hours



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, how much time can you walk on them usually?


----------



## stilly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, how much time can you walk on them usually?


 
I 've actually worn Pigalle 120s over 10 hours when I got stuck in the Dallas airport and had already checked my bag...I would never advise wearing them that long. 4-8 hours with long spells of sitting in between is best like at work for me or dinner and a movie at night...


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, I posted in the general sizing thread but it got overlooked, so hope you can help me.  Has the sizing in the Pigalle Plato 120 changed? I tried them on a few months ago and my true size fit comfortably.  However, I just got some Pigalle Platos 120 in nude patent.  I have narrow feet and bought them true to size.  However, the toe box is so tight.  I have very long toes and I feel like my fourth toe is touching the side of each shoe.  It doesn't feel painful walking around the house but walking on pavement is always harder when your shoe is striking a hard surface.  I am afraid  to wear them outside.  The shoe in a half size up is sold out everywhere.  What should I do? Does it sound like the shoe is too small in length for my long toes?  It seems like the little elastic at the back is making the shoes feel tighter and I'm pretty sure it would start rubbing the skin of my heels if I wore them for a longer period of time.  Keep or return?  They are so beautiful. I regret not buying them when they didn't have the elastic and they fit better.


----------



## boxermomof2

I want a pair of pigalle plato but I'm confused by the different size recommendations. 
Saks and NAP recommend going up one full size and CL.com says it runs a half size large?
I wear a 37 in Bianca. My true US size is 7. 
Any advice?


----------



## fumi

boxermomof2 said:


> I want a pair of pigalle plato but I'm confused by the different size recommendations.
> Saks and NAP recommend going up one full size and CL.com says it runs a half size large?
> I wear a 37 in Bianca. My true US size is 7.
> Any advice?



Hi,
most people have been taking them half size down from TTS.


----------



## boxermomof2

fumi said:


> Hi,
> most people have been taking them half size down from TTS.



Thanks!
I ordered a pink size 7 because I'm normally a 7.5 in a pointy toe shoe....I hope they fit! 
I bought them from Neiman Marcus online. I wonder if they could order me a 36.5 if I need it?


----------



## fumi

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks!
> I ordered a pink size 7 because I'm normally a 7.5 in a pointy toe shoe....I hope they fit!
> I bought them from Neiman Marcus online. I wonder if they could order me a 36.5 if I need it?



You would have to call them. Store assistants have access to the inventory at every NM store.


----------



## mmL2145

wow! this thread is super helpful. thank you! :worthy:


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I posted in the general sizing thread but it got overlooked, so hope you can help me. Has the sizing in the Pigalle Plato 120 changed? I tried them on a few months ago and my true size fit comfortably. However, I just got some Pigalle Platos 120 in nude patent. I have narrow feet and bought them true to size. However, the toe box is so tight. I have very long toes and I feel like my fourth toe is touching the side of each shoe. It doesn't feel painful walking around the house but walking on pavement is always harder when your shoe is striking a hard surface. I am afraid to wear them outside. The shoe in a half size up is sold out everywhere. What should I do? Does it sound like the shoe is too small in length for my long toes? It seems like the little elastic at the back is making the shoes feel tighter and I'm pretty sure it would start rubbing the skin of my heels if I wore them for a longer period of time. Keep or return? They are so beautiful. I regret not buying them when they didn't have the elastic and they fit better.


 
Ladies, any advice would be greatly appreciated.  I don't have much time left with the short returns policy.  TIA.


----------



## Soli156

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, I posted in the general sizing thread but it got overlooked, so hope you can help me. Has the sizing in the Pigalle Plato 120 changed? I tried them on a few months ago and my true size fit comfortably. However, I just got some Pigalle Platos 120 in nude patent. I have narrow feet and bought them true to size. However, the toe box is so tight. I have very long toes and I feel like my fourth toe is touching the side of each shoe. It doesn't feel painful walking around the house but walking on pavement is always harder when your shoe is striking a hard surface. I am afraid to wear them outside. The shoe in a half size up is sold out everywhere. What should I do? Does it sound like the shoe is too small in length for my long toes? It seems like the little elastic at the back is making the shoes feel tighter and I'm pretty sure it would start rubbing the skin of my heels if I wore them for a longer period of time. Keep or return? They are so beautiful. I regret not buying them when they didn't have the elastic and they fit better.


 
Well I'm new to the pigalle club, but after reading and gathering information the toe box will expand. If the shoes you have now aren't too big considering length,( heel slippage) then the toe box problem should fix itself after a few wears. Were the ones you tried on brand new or were they displayed in the shop? If so they might have been tried on quite a few times = toe box might have stretched. 
As I said; I'm new, so you other ladies feel free to tell me if I'm wrong


----------



## Soli156

Finally got my first pair of pigalle 120. They fit perfectly in length but the toe box is super tight, and the area over my bigtoe knuckle is almost too wide for the shoe. Will this area also stretch or is it just in front where the toes are?


----------



## honeybunch

Soli156 said:


> Well I'm new to the pigalle club, but after reading and gathering information the toe box will expand. If the shoes you have now aren't too big considering length,( heel slippage) then the toe box problem should fix itself after a few wears. Were the ones you tried on brand new or were they displayed in the shop? If so they might have been tried on quite a few times = toe box might have stretched.
> As I said; I'm new, so you other ladies feel free to tell me if I'm wrong


 
Hi, thanks for your reply.  The pair I tried on a few months ago that was more comfortable had been out on display.  The pair I bought last week looked very narrow in the box as if they hadn't been tried on and stretched.  I have issues with the side of my big toe (not the join but the actual side of my big toe) because if shoes are too narrow the bone hurts and I have to wear padding in some of my shoes to cushion it.  I don't have much flesh in that area, I have quite bony toes so I think that's why I have issues with some shoes unless the leather is soft.  My concern is that the patent leather won't stretch out much, especially as it's attached to a platform.  Finally, I can't determine if the length is correct for me as it feels like my fourth toe is pushing against the side.  But if I sized up, I would have awful slippage, I know.  I'm considering cutting out the elastic at the back to create more room.  Finally, I don't want to try the sock trick because I have a feeling it may distort the very elegant shape of the shoe.  Argghhhh, I don't know what to do!


----------



## boxermomof2

My pigalle plato 120 arrived today and they are great in the length, tight in the toe box. I'm a TTS size US 7 and I ordered a 37. I normally go up .5 size for pointy shoes because I'm sort of wide through my toe bridge.
 The size 37 are not terribly uncomfortable, but they are squeezing my toes. 
Is this a good fit? They are not suppose to be so tight that you can't walk in....correct?


----------



## l.a_girl19

boxermomof2 said:


> My pigalle plato 120 arrived today and they are great in the length, tight in the toe box. I'm a TTS size US 7 and I ordered a 37. I normally go up .5 size for pointy shoes because I'm sort of wide through my toe bridge.
> The size 37 are not terribly uncomfortable, but they are squeezing my toes.
> Is this a good fit? They are not suppose to be so tight that you can't walk in....correct?



Yes, they are supposed to be a little tight at first They will stretch after the first few wears. At least, that is the case for me As long as the length of the insole is a good fit, they are fine. IMO, it is better to have them tighter at first rather than loose with heel slippage. Also, the toe box in this particular style is quite small and will probably be the same even if you get a 1/2 size up KWIM? I hope this helps!


----------



## honeybunch

l.a_girl19 said:


> Yes, they are supposed to be a little tight at first They will stretch after the first few wears. At least, that is the case for me As long as the length of the insole is a good fit, they are fine. IMO, it is better to have them tighter at first rather than loose with heel slippage. Also, the toe box in this particular style is quite small and will probably be the same even if you get a 1/2 size up KWIM? I hope this helps!



L.a_girl, are you supposed to feel that your fourth toe is touching the side where the shoe starts to curve?  Or is there supposed to be some space? I have narrow feet and always take my true size in CL pumps, and I just know half size up would create too much heel slippage.  However, I'm concerned when I walk on a hard ground, and my feet are pitched forward, my toes pressing on the side will cause discomfort. That's why I'm finding it hard to determine if the shoes are the correct length, because of my fourth toe!


----------



## boxermomof2

Honeybunch, 
My fourth toe is cramped/curled under at that point. It's not painful...it's just squishing the heck out of my toe.


----------



## l.a_girl19

honeybunch said:


> L.a_girl, are you supposed to feel that your fourth toe is touching the side where the shoe starts to curve?  Or is there supposed to be some space? I have narrow feet and always take my true size in CL pumps, and I just know half size up would create too much heel slippage.  However, I'm concerned when I walk on a hard ground, and my feet are pitched forward, my toes pressing on the side will cause discomfort. That's why I'm finding it hard to determine if the shoes are the correct length, because of my fourth toe!



My fifth toe actually comes out a little Its pretty normal IMO. There is a lot of toe cleavage in this style so its normal that your toes do that. I have a really hard time walking in that particular style. However, its only really painful the first wear. I usually find them ok by the second wear. I see what you mean about not being sure if the length is correct due to the pitch. That is really just the way the style is. You can always try stretching the toe box by either doing the sock trick or placing shapers in them and then you would be able to determine whether the fit is ok. If they are a little big in the back just add heel grips and they should be fine. HTH


----------



## honeybunch

l.a_girl19 said:


> My fifth toe actually comes out a little Its pretty normal IMO. There is a lot of toe cleavage in this style so its normal that your toes do that. I have a really hard time walking in that particular style. However, its only really painful the first wear. I usually find them ok by the second wear. I see what you mean about not being sure if the length is correct due to the pitch. That is really just the way the style is. You can always try stretching the toe box by either doing the sock trick or placing shapers in them and then you would be able to determine whether the fit is ok. If they are a little big in the back just add heel grips and they should be fine. HTH


 
Thanks for your reply.  Are you referring to the Pigalle Plato 120 or just the Pigalle?  Mine are the PPs and I'm hoping they stretch a little but concerned that the hard platform may prevent the shoes from stretching.  You're right, there is a lot of toe cleavage and maybe if I had sized up, the toe cleavage may be too much.  I guess I will never know how they feel until I actually venture out in them!


----------



## honeybunch

boxermomof2 said:


> Honeybunch,
> My fourth toe is cramped/curled under at that point. It's not painful...it's just squishing the heck out of my toe.


 
Yeah - mine too!!  I'm really worried that it may hurt on a night out and then I'll never want to wear them again!  How do yours feel after a few hours of wear?  Does your fourth toe get painful?


----------



## boxermomof2

honeybunch said:


> Yeah - mine too!!  I'm really worried that it may hurt on a night out and then I'll never want to wear them again!  How do yours feel after a few hours of wear?  Does your fourth toe get painful?



I haven't worn mine yet, I just got them yesterday. I ordered TTS. I think they should feel tight right out of the box. My bianca pythons felt the same and loosened with wear. I just wore them around the house off and on until they broke in. The one pair of CL I purchased to fit comfortable right out of the box are now too big.


----------



## amd_tan

This might be off topic, but has anyone here shortened the heel of their pigalle 120?
If yes, does it affect the stability of the shoe?


----------



## l.a_girl19

honeybunch said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Are you referring to the Pigalle Plato 120 or just the Pigalle?  Mine are the PPs and I'm hoping they stretch a little but concerned that the hard platform may prevent the shoes from stretching.  You're right, there is a lot of toe cleavage and maybe if I had sized up, the toe cleavage may be too much.  I guess I will never know how they feel until I actually venture out in them!



I am talking about both. I tried on the PP but I have only owned the Pigalle 120. The toe box is pretty much the same though. However, the Pigalle 120 is slightly more uncomfortable Yeah, just wear them out...that is your best bet. You will see that they will stretch


----------



## Soli156

Just got my first pair of 120's 

Now I'm hell bent on stretching the toe box, but I'm finding it a bit difficult. The length is perfect, but I can't manage to walk properly in them yet, because of the tight toe box. I'm currently trying the sock trick and have stuffed as many pairs of socks in the front of the shoe as possible, there is, however, always a part that doesn't get stuffed as well as should, therefore it kind of wrinkles. My foot pushes the top edge of the leather down, creating this wrinkle, and at the same time it doesn't stretch the best way. This causes my foot to almost spill over the side where my pinky toe.. 

What do I do??


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm considering pigalle 100mm. Are they TTS or half size large?


----------



## jennyliu87

I have the pigalle 100 in black leather, they are very true to size, the new ones even come with the elastic straps at the back to prevent your feet from slipping off the shoes.


----------



## boxermomof2

jennyliu87 said:


> I have the pigalle 100 in black leather, they are very true to size, the new ones even come with the elastic straps at the back to prevent your feet from slipping off the shoes.




Thanks! Yes, my hot pink pigalle plato 120 have the elastic straps... I love that feature.
 I ordered the pigalle 100 in fluo yellow. I hope they fit!


----------



## Soli156

Ladies! Anyone have any imput/advice on my problem?? 
Prev. posted: 

Just got my first pair of 120's 

Now I'm hell bent on stretching the toe box, but I'm finding it a bit difficult. The length is perfect, but I can't manage to walk properly in them yet, because of the tight toe box. I'm currently trying the sock trick and have stuffed as many pairs of socks in the front of the shoe as possible, there is, however, always a part that doesn't get stuffed as well as should, therefore it kind of wrinkles. My foot pushes the top edge of the leather down, creating this wrinkle, and at the same time it doesn't stretch the best way. This causes my foot to almost spill over the side where my pinky toe.. 

Question remains the same:
What do I do?? Going to the shoemaker tomorrow, to see what he sais. Should I ask him to stretch them for me or will this end up ruining them??
Help..


----------



## honeybunch

So I wore my nude PP 120s out for the first time the other night, and the areas of my feet I was worried about hurting didn't actually hurt.  I was expecting my fourth toes to go numb and for the elastic at the back to cut into my heels, but all were fine.  Having said that, I was sitting down for most of the night, so didn't have the pressure of standing to contend with.  However, by the end of the night I was experiencing a lot of pain on the bone on the sides of my big toes (not where the bunion area is, but the actual side of my big toes).  I anticipated this as I often get this problem with narrow shoes.  Even two days after wearing the shoes, I tried them on again and those areas were still painful.  I don't want to end up with pain and calluses so I was wondering if anyone had ever tried those gel toe caps?  It's a gel cover that slides over your toe to cover and protect it from friction and pressure.  However,  I'm concerned they might make the shoes too tight or be visible as there's quite a lot of toe cleavage on show.  Has anyone ever tried these or does anyone have any other remedies?


----------



## boxermomof2

I was hoping to get some sizing advice.

I purchased the hot pink pigalle plato 120 in a size 37 (my normal shoe size). I generally size up .5 in pointy toe shoes because I somewhat wide through my toes. I should also mention that my feet are two different sizes. My left measures 9.25" my right 9"

The size 37 pigalle fit my left foot, but slip on my right. I always pad my smaller foot. 
 A size 36.5 popped up on the Neiman website and I ordered them to compare. 
The size 36.5 fit in length with no heel slippage... but they are cutting across the toes.

Which size should I keep? The 37 that are snug but comfortable or the smaller that are cutting my toes?

Here are photos of my big foot...
Size 36.5










Size 37





http://i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx149/boxermom2/photo39.jpg?t=1334352527


----------



## boxermomof2

Size 37 doesn't scrunch my toes back so much


----------



## sharon100

Hi Boxermom first of i love your shoes, just looking at your pics i cant see much in it my self maybe the 36.5 is pushing your toes together a bit more than the 37s, but i sure think the 36.5 will strech and form to your toes and will become realy comfey when run in, if i was you i would go with the 36.5s and when worn in they wont heel slip, good luck and nice shoes btw.


----------



## Emmi91

Piggy, I'm wondering if you could help me- I'm desperate. I recently purchased the pigalles 120 online(my very first pair) at a size 37, which is my regular size( I'm an Australian 7). Unfortunately they're way too big. The toe box is perfect but I can fit two fingers down the back of the heel. I decide to go to my local CL store to try on a 36 and a 36.5, but living in Sydney, they don't have much varity in terms of sizes. I managed to try on. Pigalle 100 in 36 and they were super tight, nearly unwalkable.


So, what do u recommend I should get when I exchange my size 37's? A 36 or 36.5? Your help is much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## HeelAddict

Hi Emmi91 I know you weren't asking me but thought I'd chip in. Just bought a pair of patent pigalle 120s in a 39.5 which is a half size down from my normal tts (sometimes I take larger in CL's). All the advice I got on sizing before I bought them said u should size down between half and full size from your tts due to the fact the shoes stretch so much. So as long as the length is on the toebox will stretch out. Hope that helps  x


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm so confused about sizing!
 I've never purchased a pair of shoes where my feet feel jammed into the shoe. 

The smaller size really hurts my left foot(bigger foot). I've tried walking around on carpet off an on all weekend, and they don't seem to be giving. I tried the thick sock trick too.

I seriously could not stand to wear the smaller size for more than 10 minutes at a time.

I need to send a pair back, but I'm not sure which size. 
Is it normal to feel pain straight out of the box???
I know new shoes can be painful, but that usually comes with wearing them a few hours.


----------



## peggy13

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm so confused about sizing!
> I've never purchased a pair of shoes where my feet feel jammed into the shoe.
> 
> The smaller size really hurts my left foot(bigger foot). I've tried walking around on carpet off an on all weekend, and they don't seem to be giving. I tried the thick sock trick too.
> 
> I seriously could not stand to wear the smaller size for more than 10 minutes at a time.
> 
> I need to send a pair back, but I'm not sure which size.
> Is it normal to feel pain straight out of the box???
> I know new shoes can be painful, but that usually comes with wearing them a few hours.


 really nice shoes! i think the 36.5 is too tight, especially on your left foot. your toes just look to white! remember that they will break in, but still considering the breaking-in i think you should go for the 37. maybe try both of them with tights, then you will see whether they are to slippery on the heel and you will snug in more comfy. best of luck!


----------



## boxermomof2

peggy13 said:


> really nice shoes! i think the 36.5 is too tight, especially on your left foot. your toes just look to white! remember that they will break in, but still considering the breaking-in i think you should go for the 37. maybe try both of them with tights, then you will see whether they are to slippery on the heel and you will snug in more comfy. best of luck!




I tried the pantyhose trick this morning. Great idea! Unfortunately,  I can't get the size 36.5  on my feet. I guess my feet are swollen this morning. 
I'm ready to give up on this shoe. The thought of wearing the 36.5 makes me cringe. They hurt so bad!
 I tried on the 37's.... and they're tight this morning. 
I bought the pigalle 100 fluo (calf leather) in a size 37 and they fit snug, no slipping, and they do not kill my feet.


----------



## peggy13

boxermomof2 said:


> I tried the pantyhose trick this morning. Great idea! Unfortunately, I can't get the size 36.5 on my feet. I guess my feet are swollen this morning.
> I'm ready to give up on this shoe. The thought of wearing the 36.5 makes me cringe. They hurt so bad!
> I tried on the 37's.... and they're tight this morning.
> I bought the pigalle 100 fluo (calf leather) in a size 37 and they fit snug, no slipping, and they do not kill my feet.


 that´s good to hear, maybe you can show some mod pics of the pigalle 100 fluo to evaluate the size!


----------



## boxermomof2

Here are size 37 pigalle 100


----------



## honeybunch

boxermomof2 said:


> I tried the pantyhose trick this morning. Great idea! Unfortunately, I can't get the size 36.5 on my feet. I guess my feet are swollen this morning.
> I'm ready to give up on this shoe. The thought of wearing the 36.5 makes me cringe. They hurt so bad!
> I tried on the 37's.... and they're tight this morning.
> I bought the pigalle 100 fluo (calf leather) in a size 37 and they fit snug, no slipping, and they do not kill my feet.


 
Honestly, I would keep the 37s.  Shoes should not be that painful.  I bought my PP 120s in my true size and the toe box felt tight but not unbearable.  I wore them out and they were pretty comfortable.  I think they should feel snug but not tight.  You will ruin your feet if they're too tight!


----------



## peggy13

boxermomof2 said:


> I tried the pantyhose trick this morning. Great idea! Unfortunately, I can't get the size 36.5 on my feet. I guess my feet are swollen this morning.
> I'm ready to give up on this shoe. The thought of wearing the 36.5 makes me cringe. They hurt so bad!
> I tried on the 37's.... and they're tight this morning.
> I bought the pigalle 100 fluo (calf leather) in a size 37 and they fit snug, no slipping, and they do not kill my feet.


 
the pigalle 100 look great on you, maybe you should try these! however remember that they will break-in and the toe box will widen.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thank you ladies!
I decided to keep the 37's and send back the 36.5. I will have to pad my right shoe, but that is pretty much the way it is with two different size feet. 
It paid off a few weeks ago...I scored a new pair of winter trash for 60% off retail because they were 37/36.5 mismatched. They fit my feet perfect. 
I need a 37/36.5 for all my shoes!


----------



## stilly

boxermomof2 said:


> Here are size 37 pigalle 100


 
These look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

My fluo pink piggies are here!!! OMG, I LOVE fluo pink!!! 
I want to post comparison shots of my hot pink platos next to my fluo pink piggies.


----------



## DebbiNC

Both are beautiful!!! Love 'em!


----------



## oasisgirl

hi ladies, 
i need your help.
i'd love to buy my first pair of pigalle 12.
i usually wear 41 european size.
do you suggest to take 41 or 41,5 for more comfortable fit?


thank in advance


----------



## HeelAddict

oasisgirl said:
			
		

> hi ladies,
> i need your help.
> i'd love to buy my first pair of pigalle 12.
> i usually wear 41 european size.
> do you suggest to take 41 or 41,5 for more comfortable fit?
> 
> thank in advance


 
Pigalles should always be taken either a half to a full size down from your True to size. For example I usually wear a 40 but I have pigalles in a 39.5 and a 39 my feet are average width. Hope that helps


----------



## blueeyeskelli

hi girls 

so i am wait listed for the neon yellow pigalles and i am so confused about the sizing and as i live so far away from a store everything will be done via mail order so i cant afford to get wrong size as i want to wear them next weekend lol 

so i have quite wide feet, i am a 38 in biancas and they kill my toes ( third ones) on the toe box even after a few wears and a 38 in very prive sling backs however i am a 37.5 in maggies so i thought i would get the 37.5 in pigalles and .5 size down however when speaking to the SA in selfirdges today he said even with wide feet i should get a size 37 this is a whole size down? i am just worried my toes will hang out side as they are narrow or they will be unbearable to wear or shall i just get the 37.5 any opnions from you ladies will be great xxxx


----------



## oasisgirl

HeelAddict said:


> Pigalles should always be taken either a half to a full size down from your True to size. For example I usually wear a 40 but I have pigalles in a 39.5 and a 39 my feet are average width. Hope that helps


thanks a lot.
but on net-a-porter i'm reading that pigalles 12 run true to size. is it incorrect?


----------



## blueeyeskelli

boxermomof2 said:


> Here are size 37 pigalle 100




now ive seen your 100;'s i think i will get them instead of the 120's so save pain they are amazing and look beautiful on you xx

do you have any side pics ( selfish of me for my reference ) haha


----------



## HeelAddict

oasisgirl said:
			
		

> thanks a lot.
> but on net-a-porter i'm reading that pigalles 12 run true to size. is it incorrect?



Yes that's incorrect-NAP always give the wrong sizing information-u can check on the sizing thread. I got my patent ones from net a porter and got a half size down but should've probably got a full size down in those  x


----------



## boxermomof2

blueeyeskelli said:


> now ive seen your 100;'s i think i will get them instead of the 120's so save pain they are amazing and look beautiful on you xx
> 
> do you have any side pics ( selfish of me for my reference ) haha



I'm not sure what you mean by side pics. My pics are from a side view.
Here is another thread with a 100 reveal. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/double-reveal-fluo-and-batik-742669.html
I couldn't be happier with my 100. They are comfy, snug in the toe box though.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by side pics. My pics are from a side view.
> Here is another thread with a 100 reveal.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/double-reveal-fluo-and-batik-742669.html
> I couldn't be happier with my 100. They are comfy, snug in the toe box though.



thank you so much!! oooh dear snug in toe box now im confused of what size to get, did you say you sized down 0.5 size?? someone told me to size down a full size but i have wide feet so i am worried about that x


----------



## boxermomof2

blueeyeskelli said:


> thank you so much!! oooh dear snug in toe box now im confused of what size to get, did you say you sized down 0.5 size?? someone told me to size down a full size but i have wide feet so i am worried about that x



I went TTS and I think the other 2 girls who ordered fluo 100 bought TTS also. I tried to size down.5 in the plato and I had serious foot pain. I felt like my foot was crammed in the shoe. I couldn't bear having them on my feet for more than 10 minutes.

Here is another TPF member who ordered TTS in the 100-
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ut-the-new-styles-739343-14.html#post21506001


----------



## blueeyeskelli

boxermomof2 said:


> I went TTS and I think the other 2 girls who ordered fluo 100 bought TTS also. I tried to size down.5 in the plato and I had serious foot pain. I felt like my foot was crammed in the shoe. I couldn't bear having them on my feet for more than 10 minutes.
> 
> Here is another TPF member who ordered TTS in the 100-
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ut-the-new-styles-739343-14.html#post21506001




thank you for your help everyone is saying half down, whereas the SA told me a full size down for them lol 

i cant bear toe pain my biancas are sooo painful after so many wears still i may get just a 38 incase and where pads if too big in the length x


----------



## boxermomof2

blueeyeskelli said:


> thank you for your help everyone is saying half down, whereas the SA told me a full size down for them lol
> 
> i cant bear toe pain my biancas are sooo painful after so many wears still i may get just a 38 incase and where pads if too big in the length x



I'm pretty sure that holds true for the 120's but the 100's do not have the same pitch. I wear a 37 Bianca, 37 in Pigalle Plato 120 & 100. I noticed the ladies who size down have thin feet.

If you look at the way my Pigalles Platos fit compared to Fumi, there is a big difference in the shape of our feet. I'm wide across my toes.
Here's fumi .5 size down post #163
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...of-your-pinks-purples-cls-here-397143-11.html

Look at my TTS pigalle. My feet are bigger than hers.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm pretty sure that holds true for the 120's but the 100's do not have the same pitch. I wear a 37 Bianca, 37 in Pigalle Plato 120 & 100. I noticed the ladies who size down have thin feet.
> 
> If you look at the way my Pigalles Platos fit compared to Fumi, there is a big difference in the shape of our feet. I'm wide across my toes.
> Here's fumi .5 size down post #163
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...of-your-pinks-purples-cls-here-397143-11.html
> 
> Look at my TTS pigalle. My feet are bigger than hers.




perfect so if i can get the 100's i will get tts so a 38 and if 120's 0.5 down 

thansk x


----------



## stilly

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm pretty sure that holds true for the 120's but the 100's do not have the same pitch. I wear a 37 Bianca, 37 in Pigalle Plato 120 & 100. I noticed the ladies who size down have thin feet.
> 
> If you look at the way my Pigalles Platos fit compared to Fumi, there is a big difference in the shape of our feet. I'm wide across my toes.
> Here's fumi .5 size down post #163
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...of-your-pinks-purples-cls-here-397143-11.html
> 
> Look at my TTS pigalle. My feet are bigger than hers.


 
I love these on you!!! 
Both pairs of piggies are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm pretty sure that holds true for the 120's but the 100's do not have the same pitch. I wear a 37 Bianca, 37 in Pigalle Plato 120 & 100. I noticed the ladies who size down have thin feet.
> 
> If you look at the way my Pigalles Platos fit compared to Fumi, there is a big difference in the shape of our feet. I'm wide across my toes.
> Here's fumi .5 size down post #163
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...of-your-pinks-purples-cls-here-397143-11.html
> 
> Look at my TTS pigalle. My feet are bigger than hers.




Thanks for all your help, i have just ordered tts in the neon yellow pigalle 100 eeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## boxermomof2

blueeyeskelli said:


> Thanks for all your help, i have just ordered tts in the neon yellow pigalle 100 eeeeeeeeeeeeeek



Congrats!


----------



## briska1989

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received my Nude Patent Pigalles !!!!  At first I was a little worried because the shoe took the shape of my foot and stayed stuck that way but the crease is disappearing slowly..thank goodness!!
> 
> Is it typical for the leather to do this on the Pigalle?


beautiful feet, you have a perfect toe cleavage, are very nice high heels on your feet


----------



## briska1989

you have very beautiful feet, please upload more pictures of you in those Louboutins that you are divine


----------



## briska1989

may3545 said:


> I wear pigalles in size 40. Here is the crease in the black patent. You really can't tell, I don't mind at all. I still love them and am slowly getting used to wearing them. They hurt much less after breaking them in, albeit with creases:


you have very beautiful feet, please upload more pictures of you in those Louboutins that you are divine


----------



## briska1989

Nikolino said:


> here is a photo of my foot in case someone can help me figure out what's wrong with my feet... they fit in length, but the toe box is killing me!


 your foot is very nice


----------



## briska1989

stilly said:


> For me its the Pigalle Leopards as well. These have the scuplted heel.
> Here's some pics. Its funny because its just the right foot. The left is fine.




*v**ery** nice, I like how they see you, I'd love to see more photos*


----------



## expensive shoes

Have a question, I ordered the Picks and co and the SA said they fit like the pigalle, well I dont wear my pigalles because they KILL my ankles because of the pitch, and of course I ordered the Picks and co anyway, the strap around the ankles help but the balls of my feet are a little uncomfortable, so unlike the patent pigalle, can I put a gel insole in my Picks and co and not worry about them stretching because its lace on the side?  and also my pigalles are a 41 1/2 and I got the Picks and co in 42


----------



## briska1989

pupazzooo said:


> Hi, i attach more photo for see my girlfriend situation. Which size is good ? 35.5 or 36 ? Thanks. Kind regards Marco



I liked, perfect toe cleavage


----------



## briska1989

boxermomof2 said:


> Size 37 doesn't scrunch my toes back so much



you have a beautiful feet, is perfect, I like how they see you


----------



## briska1989

boxermomof2 said:


> My fluo pink piggies are here!!! OMG, I LOVE fluo pink!!!
> I want to post comparison shots of my hot pink platos next to my fluo pink piggies.


Beautiful shoes, excellent choice


----------



## fumi

expensive shoes said:


> Have a question, I ordered the Picks and co and the SA said they fit like the pigalle, well I dont wear my pigalles because they KILL my ankles because of the pitch, and of course I ordered the Picks and co anyway, the strap around the ankles help but the balls of my feet are a little uncomfortable, so unlike the patent pigalle, can I put a gel insole in my Picks and co and not worry about them stretching because its lace on the side?  and also my pigalles are a 41 1/2 and I got the Picks and co in 42



Is this the rose gold lace picks and co or the black lace picks and co? I have both and the rose gold lace is killer! I definitely plan on putting a ball of foot pad in mine. Since you actually got yours in a size bigger than your Pigalle, I imagaine they are looser are your feet, so i don't think the lace will stretch too much


----------



## l.a_girl19

briska1989 said:


> beautiful feet, you have a perfect toe cleavage, are very nice high heels on your feet



Well, thank you :giggles: However, it's not really all me the Pigalle helps make anyone's feet look pretty


----------



## expensive shoes

fumi said:


> Is this the rose gold lace picks and co or the black lace picks and co? I have both and the rose gold lace is killer! I definitely plan on putting a ball of foot pad in mine. Since you actually got yours in a size bigger than your Pigalle, I imagaine they are looser are your feet, so i don't think the lace will stretch too much



I got them in black lace, and I have some room to play with in the front because I got them bigger but not a bunch, I plan on wearing them to see Beyonce at Revel in Atlantic city, and I dont want to be the lady being wheeled out of there on a stretcher because I died from foot pain!


----------



## fumi

expensive shoes said:


> I got them in black lace, and I have some room to play with in the front because I got them bigger but not a bunch, I plan on wearing them to see Beyonce at Revel in Atlantic city, and I dont want to be the lady being wheeled out of there on a stretcher because I died from foot pain!



Wow you're wearing them to a concert? I personally wouldn't do that unless you won't be standing a lot or you're really used to standing in pigalles for long periods of time


----------



## expensive shoes

fumi said:


> Wow you're wearing them to a concert? I personally wouldn't do that unless you won't be standing a lot or you're really used to standing in pigalles for long periods of time


Lol, while the concert is going on I will have on flats, the ones you roll up and stick them in your clutch, but while in the hall, those babies will be on full display!


----------



## mrscurvy

expensive shoes said:
			
		

> I got them in black lace, and I have some room to play with in the front because I got them bigger but not a bunch, I plan on wearing them to see Beyonce at Revel in Atlantic city, and I dont want to be the lady being wheeled out of there on a stretcher because I died from foot pain!



Oh great.. I am also going to see Beyonce. My show is on the Friday and I plan to wear my CL's too lol. I can't wait for next weekend.. I'm getting my first pair for Mothers day.. Yaaay me


----------



## sharon100

briska1989 said:


> your foot is very nice


 

What a nice foot omg makes me feel ashamed of mine !


----------



## JCarthy12

Hi All!  I'm looking for a little help/advice/reassurance.  I just purchased my first pair of Pigalle 120's in neon yellow!!   I purchased them in a size 41, when I'm normally a size 41.5 or 42.  They fit great in the length of the shoe, and look amazing on my feet.  My heels doesn't slip while walking, only if I lean forward or bend down.  My concern is that the toe box is sooo tight that it pushes my long toes together so much that my middle toe pops upward in the shoe.   I just got them today and I know that I need a little time to break them in, however I'm concerned that I might break my middle toe if there is that much pressure being placed on it. Lol.  Has anyone else experienced this?  Is this normal with walking in the Pigalle 120 for the first time?  Will these babies stretch out enough?  Or do you think I bought them a half size too small?  Any comments/advice/reassurance would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks! =)


----------



## HeelAddict

JCarthy12 said:
			
		

> Hi All!  I'm looking for a little help/advice/reassurance.  I just purchased my first pair of Pigalle 120's in neon yellow!!   I purchased them in a size 41, when I'm normally a size 41.5 or 42.  They fit great in the length of the shoe, and look amazing on my feet.  My heels doesn't slip while walking, only if I lean forward or bend down.  My concern is that the toe box is sooo tight that it pushes my long toes together so much that my middle toe pops upward in the shoe.   I just got them today and I know that I need a little time to break them in, however I'm concerned that I might break my middle toe if there is that much pressure being placed on it. Lol.  Has anyone else experienced this?  Is this normal with walking in the Pigalle 120 for the first time?  Will these babies stretch out enough?  Or do you think I bought them a half size too small?  Any comments/advice/reassurance would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks! =)



Hi congrats on your purchase! Can I ask where you got the neon yellow 120's from as I've been looking everywhere but can only find 100's. In my experience as long as they are ok length wise then the toe box will stretch just give it a bit of time-I wear mine with thick socks around the house. Just takes a bit of perseverance! X


----------



## JCarthy12

Hi Heel Addict!  Thank you for the reassurance. =) 

I was lucky enough to find them on ebay in my size brand new!  The seller purchased them from Bergdorf Goodman online, and even sent me the receipt.  The description on Neimans/Bergdorf's website just calls them the "Pigalle Neon Pump", and says that the heel height is 4.5".  It does not indicate whether the shoes are the Pigalle 100 or Pigalle 120.  Upon receiving the shoes, the box says Pigalle 120.  Currently the Neiman/Bergdorf website says the shoes are no longer available, but over the last few days I've seen 3 different sizes pop up and sell out within an hour.  Google "Christian Louboutin Neon Pump" and the link to Neimans/Bergdorf's website will come up, and you might be lucky enough to catch a return in your size!  Again, perseverance and constant checking is a must.  Hope this helps and good luck! =)


----------



## BOBAErose

Thank you so much for the advise! Worth of information 




lvpiggy said:


> A brief addendum to the section on *COMFORT AIDS* - I realised I forgot to include one of the comfort aids in my pigalle toolkit!
> 
> Please note this is _*only for use when wearing hosiery!*_ If you never plan to wear your pigalles with hosiery, feel free to ignore this post altogether (^(oo)^)
> 
> Hosiery can present quite a challenge for the pigalle 120 wearer - the slippery surface of the hosiery and the pitch of the shoe makes for some very very squished little piggies in that pointy toe box, I imagine! Fear not, for Wolford has very thoughtfully addressed this issue for us.
> 
> It's called, appropriately enough, "stop slipping!"
> 
> Stop Slipping is basically a very flat, wide silicone strip place on the footbed of the shoe; your body heat and the texture of the silicone against the hosiery will keep you from sliding around in your pigalles! I'm told it's the same silicone used for the inner bands on the stay-ups. Best of all, Stop Slipping does NOT use adhesive or leave any residue. It's designed to be transferred between all of your shoes with ease! All you do is wash it with cold water & a little soap after use, & let it air dry before you use it again (^(oo)^)v
> 
> proper placement should look something like this (I put a piggy face at each end, since it's a bit difficult to see the clear silicone strip:


----------



## akillian24

Gorgeous!!!!  How do you find the comfort/stability of your Bianca's compared to your pigalle 120s?  I am in love with the look of the 120s but have only ever worn the Bianca's.




boxermomof2 said:


> I'm pretty sure that holds true for the 120's but the 100's do not have the same pitch. I wear a 37 Bianca, 37 in Pigalle Plato 120 & 100. I noticed the ladies who size down have thin feet.
> 
> If you look at the way my Pigalles Platos fit compared to Fumi, there is a big difference in the shape of our feet. I'm wide across my toes.
> Here's fumi .5 size down post #163
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...of-your-pinks-purples-cls-here-397143-11.html
> 
> Look at my TTS pigalle. My feet are bigger than hers.


----------



## Dianabanana12

HeelAddict said:


> Hi congrats on your purchase! Can I ask where you got the neon yellow 120's from as I've been looking everywhere but can only find 100's. In my experience as long as they are ok length wise then the toe box will stretch just give it a bit of time-I wear mine with thick socks around the house. Just takes a bit of perseverance! X



What size r u? Someone in steals and deals posted a pair on eBay !! 37 bnib 799 !! If they were a half or full size bigger they'd be mineeeeee all minneeee lol


----------



## Dianabanana12

akillian24 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  How do you find the comfort/stability of your Bianca's compared to your pigalle 120s?  I am in love with the look of the 120s but have only ever worn the Bianca's.



Nothhiinnngggg like the Bianca lol I am one who can run in 160s w a platform but can only shuffle in 120 piggies lol Bianca is super comfy


----------



## HeelAddict

Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> What size r u? Someone in steals and deals posted a pair on eBay !! 37 bnib 799 !! If they were a half or full size bigger they'd be mineeeeee all minneeee lol



I know I'm gutted they're not my size-I need a 39.  Also prob for the best as I should have been banned but I've accidentally bought two more pairs of CL's and I'm bidding on a third pair-so banned for real after this!! Lol x


----------



## akillian24

Gack! Well that definitely puts it into perspective. Yikes!  
Note to self: By 100 Pigalles.  LOL



Dianabanana12 said:


> Nothhiinnngggg like the Bianca lol I am one who can run in 160s w a platform but can only shuffle in 120 piggies lol Bianca is super comfy


----------



## Dianabanana12

akillian24 said:


> Gack! Well that definitely puts it into perspective. Yikes!
> Note to self: By 100 Pigalles. LOL


 

lol there are a lot of girls on here who say practice practice practice, but it hurts and i dont have time lol .... go to a store, try a pair of 120's for yourself if you can walk fine the first time, then i say get them you will be fine, if you look special walking in them DONT get them hahaah ... I look very "special" "walking" in my 120's


----------



## Dianabanana12

HeelAddict said:


> I know I'm gutted they're not my size-I need a 39. Also prob for the best as I should have been banned but I've accidentally bought two more pairs of CL's and I'm bidding on a third pair-so banned for real after this!! Lol x


 
And i need a 37.5 or 38 .... too bad everyone in the world doesnt just have one uniform foot size after the age of 16 lol 

I am always on a "ban" ... it NEVER works


----------



## akillian24

Heck-  the first time I wore my Biancas I busted it on a stoned walkway.  In 120 Pigalles I'd be a step past special and right onto completely immobile.  I'd only be able to stand and waive with my (albeit sexy) feet planted on the floor.




Dianabanana12 said:


> lol there are a lot of girls on here who say practice practice practice, but it hurts and i dont have time lol .... go to a store, try a pair of 120's for yourself if you can walk fine the first time, then i say get them you will be fine, if you look special walking in them DONT get them hahaah ... I look very "special" "walking" in my 120's


----------



## Dianabanana12

akillian24 said:


> Heck- the first time I wore my Biancas I busted it on a stoned walkway. In 120 Pigalles I'd be a step past special and right onto completely immobile. I'd only be able to stand and waive with my (albeit sexy) feet planted on the floor.


 

hahah 

On the plus side... you'd look good waving?! Just like I'd look good SITTING at a bar... Flip flops from the car to the bar, bathroom break, put the shoes on, come out, sit, repeat.


----------



## boxermomof2

akillian24 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  How do you find the comfort/stability of your Bianca's compared to your pigalle 120s?  I am in love with the look of the 120s but have only ever worn the Bianca's.



I find Bianca more comfortable. My toes are sore for a few days after wearing pigalle, but I love them so I suffer. 



Dianabanana12 said:


> Nothhiinnngggg like the Bianca lol I am one who can run in 160s w a platform but can only shuffle in 120 piggies lol Bianca is super comfy



ITA! :giggles:


----------



## pixiesparkle

I got my first pair of Pigalle 120 last week and I really want to wear them out but I'm so worried of falling over..they are incredibly tough to walk in..or even stand for that matter. I've only been wearing them at home on carpet, hoping to get used to the pitch but it's proving more difficult than I thought


----------



## ludmila

Hi ladies! I need your help!
So I wear a size 35 for Pigalle plato 120, and now I wanna buy 120 pigalle pumps. Should I go with 35? Or 34.5? I've been reading threads about pigalle, and I assume for pigalle I should go for 34.5..? My normal size in louboutin is 35.5. 
Thank you girls in advance!


----------



## pixiesparkle

ludmila said:


> Hi ladies! I need your help!
> So I wear a size 35 for Pigalle plato 120, and now I wanna buy 120 pigalle pumps. Should I go with 35? Or 34.5? I've been reading threads about pigalle, and I assume for pigalle I should go for 34.5..? My normal size in louboutin is 35.5.
> Thank you girls in advance!



Hi *ludmila*! I am a CL TTS 37.5 and have narrow feet. 
For Pigalle Plato 120, I went with size 37 (1/2 size down)
      Pigalle 100 - size 37
      Pigalle 120 - size 36.5 (1 full size down) 

Your Louboutin sizing is quite similar to me so I'd say go for 34.5 =)


----------



## ludmila

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi *ludmila*! I am a CL TTS 37.5 and have narrow feet.
> For Pigalle Plato 120, I went with size 37 (1/2 size down)
> Pigalle 100 - size 37
> Pigalle 120 - size 36.5 (1 full size down)
> 
> Your Louboutin sizing is quite similar to me so I'd say go for 34.5 =)



Helllo Pixiesparkle!
Yes I have narrow feet as well, I guess 34.5 would fit me well. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## heychar

I must be amongst the few that find the Pigalle 120 quite comfy! TBH they do pinch on my middle toes abit, but most shoes do!


----------



## HannahK26

Hi ladies I need help on sizing. I went to CL boutique and they have one last pair of 38.5 Pigalle 120. I'm finding that my toes are squished in the toe box - I mean my second toe can't even lay down flat as its curled. The SA recommended I look to size 39 but I wanted your opinions before I begin my search. What do you think? TIA!!!!


----------



## JCarthy12

HannahK26 said:


> Hi ladies I need help on sizing. I went to CL boutique and they have one last pair of 38.5 Pigalle 120. I'm finding that my toes are squished in the toe box - I mean my second toe can't even lay down flat as its curled. The SA recommended I look to size 39 but I wanted your opinions before I begin my search. What do you think? TIA!!!!



Per the advice of this thread, I went down one full size in my pigalle purchase.  When the shoes showed up on my door step, and I tried them on, I thought everyone was crazy because I could barely get my feet in the shoes and my toes were so cramped I thought I was gonna die (actually my toes were curled up like you metioned)!  I purchased the shoes on ebay, bc the size and color I needed was sold out everywhere else, so there was no way I could return these babies.  I decided at that point, I was just going to MAKE these shoes work for me.

I started with applying a little shoe streching spray to the inside toe box of each shoe, and bought a pair of high heel shoe stretchers, to stretch the toe box out a little so I could comfortably get my foot inside (left the shoe stretchers in for about 10 hours, bc I didn't want to over do it).  After the shoes were stretched, I then would wore a thick pair of socks, and walked around my house for about 15-20 minutes every day (for about a week).   Now my pigalles are PERFECT!!  In hindsight, I'm so happy I went the size down!!!    If I would have went with my normal size (which probably would have been more comfortable when I tried them on initially) and the shoes naturally stretched even a little I would have had major heel slippage, to the point the shoes would have been unwearable.  

So if you love those 38.5's and you can't find a 39 anywhere and your not a afraid to do a little shoe stretching, you could definitely make them work for you!


----------



## HannahK26

JCarthy12 said:


> Per the advice of this thread, I went down one full size in my pigalle purchase.  When the shoes showed up on my door step, and I tried them on, I thought everyone was crazy because I could barely get my feet in the shoes and my toes were so cramped I thought I was gonna die (actually my toes were curled up like you metioned)!  I purchased the shoes on ebay, bc the size and color I needed was sold out everywhere else, so there was no way I could return these babies.  I decided at that point, I was just going to MAKE these shoes work for me.
> 
> I started with applying a little shoe streching spray to the inside toe box of each shoe, and bought a pair of high heel shoe stretchers, to stretch the toe box out a little so I could comfortably get my foot inside (left the shoe stretchers in for about 10 hours, bc I didn't want to over do it).  After the shoes were stretched, I then would wore a thick pair of socks, and walked around my house for about 15-20 minutes every day (for about a week).   Now my pigalles are PERFECT!!  In hindsight, I'm so happy I went the size down!!!    If I would have went with my normal size (which probably would have been more comfortable when I tried them on initially) and the shoes naturally stretched even a little I would have had major heel slippage, to the point the shoes would have been unwearable.
> 
> So if you love those 38.5's and you can't find a 39 anywhere and your not a afraid to do a little shoe stretching, you could definitely make them work for you!



Thank you so much for your reply!  Since you say you went a size down, do you think the pigalles would have been wearable if you had gone a half size up?


----------



## expensive shoes

I wore my picks and co out for the first time this past saturday night, and I am still recovering!  I have been laid up and my feet are sore and swollen and I only walked to the resturuant and back to the car!  (but they were worth it.....I think...)


----------



## JCarthy12

HannahK26 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!  Since you say you went a size down, do you think the pigalles would have been wearable if you had gone a half size up?


 
Yes...I think a half size up (from the size I ended up going with) would have still worked for me!  Being that they were soooo tight!!


----------



## HannahK26

JCarthy12 said:


> Yes...I think a half size up (from the size I ended up going with) would have still worked for me!  Being that they were soooo tight!!



Thank you so much for your replies!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

expensive shoes said:


> I wore my picks and co out for the first time this past saturday night, and I am still recovering!  I have been laid up and my feet are sore and swollen and I only walked to the resturuant and back to the car!  (but they were worth it.....I think...)


 well done!! I don't even dare wear my Pigalle 120 out yet..only at home, on carpet for now 

On the topic of Picks and co, I wanted the 120mm but went for the 100mm version instead. I purchased them a month ago and still waiting to receive them ..if there is another mix-up I'll take it as a sign that it's not meant to be..


----------



## expensive shoes

pixiesparkle said:


> well done!! I don't even dare wear my Pigalle 120 out yet..only at home, on carpet for now
> 
> On the topic of Picks and co, I wanted the 120mm but went for the 100mm version instead. I purchased them a month ago and still waiting to receive them ..if there is another mix-up I'll take it as a sign that it's not meant to be..



You know what, I wish I had asked about the 100, but I was just so hyped thy had my size, 100 would probably have been better.....but I hope everything works out with yours


----------



## WingNut

expensive shoes said:


> You know what, I wish I had asked about the 100, but I was just so hyped thy had my size, 100 would probably have been better.....but I hope everything works out with yours



If I may jump in: I had ordered the 120 in Picks & Co but they were intolerable, so I found them in 100. The first time I wore them I was out on my feet dancing for hours (with frequent breaks). While not comfy, they weren't intolerable either! I know the LV Forum shops had them last week...also at the Palazzo!


----------



## expensive shoes

WingNut said:


> If I may jump in: I had ordered the 120 in Picks & Co but they were intolerable, so I found them in 100. The first time I wore them I was out on my feet dancing for hours (with frequent breaks). While not comfy, they weren't intolerable either! I know the LV Forum shops had them last week...also at the Palazzo!


You know what, I wore them out already and I am so upset, because they are damn near intolerable, and I dont have $1,500 to re-buy these shoes in a 100, I wish I could but I am still putting the money back for these so my husband doesnt see how much I spent......on shoes I can barely wear.....


----------



## WingNut

expensive shoes said:


> You know what, I wore them out already and I am so upset, because they are damn near intolerable, and I dont have $1,500 to re-buy these shoes in a 100, I wish I could but I am still putting the money back for these so my husband doesnt see how much I spent......on shoes I can barely wear.....



Oh no!  Sorry to hear. I found them so "objectionable" (or maybe the way I was  teetering around trying to just stay upright looked objectionable!) that they went right back  into the box to be shipped back to Saks after less than a minute. I'll  chalk up my tolerance for the 100's to the sheer amount of alcohol I had  that night....It was Vegas after all...


----------



## stilly

expensive shoes said:


> You know what, I wore them out already and I am so upset, because they are damn near intolerable, and I dont have $1,500 to re-buy these shoes in a 100, I wish I could but I am still putting the money back for these so my husband doesnt see how much I spent......on shoes I can barely wear.....


 
I had the same problem with mine. Extremely uncomfortable and my feet were killing me after only 2 hours out to dinner.

I love the style though so I'm going to keep weraing them and hope they break-in after a while... :cry:


----------



## expensive shoes

stilly said:


> I had the same problem with mine. Extremely uncomfortable and my feet were killing me after only 2 hours out to dinner.
> 
> I love the style though so I'm going to keep weraing them and hope they break-in after a while... :cry:



Me too, after I recover from this go round, because I cant just let them sit in my closet for $1,500, and they are to beautiful to sell, so hopefully the next time will be better


----------



## pixiesparkle

WingNut said:


> If I may jump in: I had ordered the 120 in Picks & Co but they were intolerable, so I found them in 100. The first time I wore them I was out on my feet dancing for hours (with frequent breaks). While not comfy, they weren't intolerable either! I know the LV Forum shops had them last week...also at the Palazzo!





expensive shoes said:


> You know what, I wore them out already and I am so upset, because they are damn near intolerable, and I dont have $1,500 to re-buy these shoes in a 100, I wish I could but I am still putting the money back for these so my husband doesnt see how much I spent......on shoes I can barely wear.....





stilly said:


> I had the same problem with mine. Extremely uncomfortable and my feet were killing me after only 2 hours out to dinner.
> 
> I love the style though so I'm going to keep weraing them and hope they break-in after a while... :cry:


Hi ladies!! Do you all own the nude/gold Picks and Co? I received mine today and the spikes have changed colour, instead of rose gold some of them have turned purple and they have these weird dark cirlces that look like dried water marks on them..Did any of you notice that at all with yours or is it just me? 

:cry:I'm so upset! I do suspect that such colour change will happen eventually but not to a brand new pair. They're meant to be for one of my wedding functions (which is not until mid next year) and I'm afraid the spikes will all have turned black by then


----------



## expensive shoes

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi ladies!! Do you all own the nude/gold Picks and Co? I received mine today and the spikes have changed colour, instead of rose gold some of them have turned purple and they have these weird dark cirlces that look like dried water marks on them..Did any of you notice that at all with yours or is it just me?
> 
> :cry:I'm so upset! I do suspect that such colour change will happen eventually but not to a brand new pair. They're meant to be for one of my wedding functions (which is not until mid next year) and I'm afraid the spikes will all have turned black by then



I am so sorry to hear that!  I have the black pair so I cant help you with the spike situation, but that is crazy they are turning, I would call louboutin if I were you and see what they say, because that is unacceptable.  But if it makes you feel any better, on top of my feet being swollen and sore, I lost one of my straps and they dont have replacements


----------



## pixiesparkle

expensive shoes said:


> I am so sorry to hear that!  I have the black pair so I cant help you with the spike situation, but that is crazy they are turning, I would call louboutin if I were you and see what they say, because that is unacceptable.  But if it makes you feel any better, on top of my feet being swollen and sore, I lost one of my straps and they dont have replacements


Oh no!! how did that happen? I guess could can wear them without the straps but on 120mm I think it will make it even harder for your feet to stay in the shoes.


----------



## expensive shoes

pixiesparkle said:


> Oh no!! how did that happen? I guess could can wear them without the straps but on 120mm I think it will make it even harder for your feet to stay in the shoes.



It does, my feet are sliding out the back!  I am having the worst luck with these:storm:
I took them off and had to hold them in my hand and happen to notice my strap was gone getting out the car to go in the house


----------



## stilly

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi ladies!! Do you all own the nude/gold Picks and Co? I received mine today and the spikes have changed colour, instead of rose gold some of them have turned purple and they have these weird dark cirlces that look like dried water marks on them..Did any of you notice that at all with yours or is it just me?
> 
> :cry:I'm so upset! I do suspect that such colour change will happen eventually but not to a brand new pair. They're meant to be for one of my wedding functions (which is not until mid next year) and I'm afraid the spikes will all have turned black by then


 
I have the black ones. Sorry to hear the color isn't right.
I didn't know they made them with different color spikes...


----------



## Cheriee

Hello !!
Hopefully one of you are going to be able to help me out  Ok, i bought a pair of Unbout Illusion Pumps 120mm in Black online, that's my first pair of Christian Louboutin. I'm a size 8 but i got the shoes in size 9.5 so mow i'm a little scared cuz some of you are saying that Pigalle's run TTS (True to size). Do you guys think there gonna run too big ?! :cry:


----------



## stilly

Cheriee said:


> Hello !!
> Hopefully one of you are going to be able to help me out  Ok, i bought a pair of Unbout Illusion Pumps 120mm in Black online, that's my first pair of Christian Louboutin. I'm a size 8 but i got the shoes in size 9.5 so mow i'm a little scared cuz some of you are saying that Pigalle's run TTS (True to size). Do you guys think there gonna run too big ?! :cry:


 
Hi *Cherie*!!!

Yes I would guess they will be a little big on you.
I assume you got a 39.5. A 38 or 38.5 would probably fit but everyone is a little different.
Can you try them on and return them if they don't fit?


----------



## AMANDA_SPIKE

Hi Girls, 
I have a question, i am a 38 TTS, i have a pair of 120 black patent pigalle in 37, another one in leather and spikes in 37.
 so usually the pigalle 120 are big to size. what i don't understand is on Net A Porter , they say that you have to take 1/2 size up or a whole size up.
I am interesting on buying the 120 in python, i don't really know what size to order
Do the sizing change with exotic leather?

thank you girls


----------



## fumi

AMANDA_SPIKE said:


> Hi Girls,
> I have a question, i am a 38 TTS, i have a pair of 120 black patent pigalle in 37, another one in leather and spikes in 37.
> so usually the pigalle 120 are big to size. what i don't understand is on Net A Porter , they say that you have to take 1/2 size up or a whole size up.
> I am interesting on buying the 120 in python, i don't really know what size to order
> Do the sizing change with exotic leather?
> 
> thank you girls



I think you should get a size 37, like your other Pigalle heels. Net-a-porter sizing is usually inaccurate.


----------



## cvbaby

lvpiggy said:


> The 120mm Pigalle is such a CL classic; super sexy, elegant, and eternally stylish! My very first Louboutins were the camouflage pony hair pigalle 120s, and it remains my #1 ultimate favourite CL style of all time . . . and not just b/c it starts with the word PIG . . .! (^(oo)^)
> 
> So, I thought it would be nice to have a thread dedicated to the pigalle 120, where we can swap those little tips that can make all the difference between confidence and despair (^(oo)^)v
> 
> Before we get started . . .  trivia time! Now, this image looks familiar, doesnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you probably already know its the image on the back of Christian Louboutin business cards . . . *but* did you know that is the silhouette of a pigalle last? Indeed! Just goes to show what a classic style the pigalle is! Woo~! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> Now for some advice! Let's get onto those 120s ladies!  To kick off the thread, here are some of piggys Pigalle 120 Practical Pointers! _(Remember, these tips will also work for other members of the pigalle family, like the Anemone, Plume, Tashaf, Lola, Dorepi and the Lili boot!)_
> 
> *SIZING/FIT*
> Its important to note that the pigalle 120 runs about ½ size  1 size large. That means you should size down from your regular CL size. For example, I wear a 36 in very prive, and a 35 in the pigalle 120. As a general rule of thumb, I would recommend going down ½ size if you have wide feet, and 1 full size if you have narrow feet.
> 
> Youll want your brand-new pigalles to fit snugly when you try them on at first, as they tend to stretch over time. Two common complaints just out of the box are:
> Toes that look squished into the toe box, with wrinkling at the base of the toe
> Vamp seems too narrow horizontally, and the foot overflows at the sides of the vamp, usually around the ball of the foot
> If the shoes fit otherwise  the length is OK, and/or sizing up would cause heel slippage, dont worry about the two issues listed above too much, because the pigalles WILL stretch.
> 
> AVOID buying pigalles that give you heel slippage brand-new  they will end up being too large and you will have a difficult time keeping them on your feet. Its not worth it, IPHO
> 
> *STRETCHING/BREAKING-IN*
> Heres the key: in my experience, the pigalles don't just stretch, they change shape, rather dramatically, and this change is most apparent in the toe box. over time, the toe box grows flatter top to bottom, and correspondingly wider side to side. This shape change will solve the two issues noted above. Heres some comparison photos, so you can see what Im talking about:
> 
> here's a photo of a brand-new size 35 dorepi, BNIB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for reference, here's the same BNIB dorepi, next to a size 35 pigalle which is fully broken in. you can see the dorepi toe box is much higher and narrower than the pigalle's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the same shoe, now after approximately 3 wears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can really see the difference in the side-by-side; the dorepi is starting to look much more like its pigalle cousin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COMFORT AIDS*
> 
> _*Band-Aid Friction Block Stick*_
> If you are not already in possession of Band-Aids Friction Block Stick, get one! It will change your life  no really, people have told me that (^(oo)^)v Apply to:
> 
> back of Achilles tendon
> tops of toes
> sides of the ball of your foot (where people usually get bunions)
> Those are the three potential blister points for the 120mm pigalle, so giving them a good coat of friction block has a big impact on comfort. The sides of the foot will need the most application for the first couple of wears; once the toe box starts to flatten out youll want to focus your application more on the tops of the toe joints.
> 
> *Foot Petals *
> After you have broken in your pigalles and they have stretched a bit, you may find that you have some heel slippage. Also, the pitch of the shoe can sometimes cause the heel cup to rub against your achilles tendon and create a raw, red spot at the back of your ankle. There are two good ways to fix this:
> 
> Strappy Strips  I recommend trying strappy strips first, especially if your only problem is with rubbing from the heel cup.  Place a single strip close to the top edge of the heel cup to prevent rubbing
> Heel Grips  If you still suffer from heel slippage with a strappy strip, use a heel grip instead. Again, you want to position the grip as close to the top edge as possible. The idea is to create a little bit of pocket for your heel to sit back into, with the heel grip filling that space between the shoe and the back of your ankle. This will help keep the shoe on without pushing your foot forward too much
> While I love the foot petals tiptoes for other CL styles, I do NOT recommend the use of tiptoes or other ball-of-foot cushions in pigalles if at all possible. If you put in tiptoes, what will happen is, as the toe box flattens with wear, it will exert pressure on the tops of your toes, because the foot pad will be pushing them up from below. This is a recipe for disaster, aka copious rubbing and blisters!! You dont want blisters, do you? ( ' (oo) ' )
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> phew! I think that's enough blathering from piggy for today, wouldn't you say? (^(oo)^) Please feel free to add your own suggestions/tips/queries! Of course, everything above is based on my own personal experience, so YMMV!
> 
> next post will discuss walking technique/strategies and piggy's "pigalle shaped foot" theory (^(oo)^)v




love this thread! i am looking for a pair of pigalle spike 120mm so i am going to read all of your input!


----------



## AMANDA_SPIKE

fumi said:


> I think you should get a size 37, like your other Pigalle heels. Net-a-porter sizing is usually inaccurate.



Thank you for your advice, I bought the 37 and they were perfect
I just can't wait for fall to come


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Bought black patent Pigalle 120s and just couldn't bear to walk further than 10 metres in them without being a cripple so I ended up selling them.  I don't have the patience you ladies do!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

JCarthy12 said:


> Per the advice of this thread, I went down one full size in my pigalle purchase. When the shoes showed up on my door step, and I tried them on, I thought everyone was crazy because I could barely get my feet in the shoes and my toes were so cramped I thought I was gonna die (actually my toes were curled up like you metioned)! I purchased the shoes on ebay, bc the size and color I needed was sold out everywhere else, so there was no way I could return these babies. I decided at that point, I was just going to MAKE these shoes work for me.
> 
> I started with applying a little shoe streching spray to the inside toe box of each shoe, and bought a pair of high heel shoe stretchers, to stretch the toe box out a little so I could comfortably get my foot inside (left the shoe stretchers in for about 10 hours, bc I didn't want to over do it). After the shoes were stretched, I then would wore a thick pair of socks, and walked around my house for about 15-20 minutes every day (for about a week). Now my pigalles are PERFECT!! In hindsight, I'm so happy I went the size down!!! If I would have went with my normal size (which probably would have been more comfortable when I tried them on initially) and the shoes naturally stretched even a little I would have had major heel slippage, to the point the shoes would have been unwearable.
> 
> So if you love those 38.5's and you can't find a 39 anywhere and your not a afraid to do a little shoe stretching, you could definitely make them work for you!


 
Carthy12. Omgd you give me inspiration.. I tried the pigalles on yest and had the same issue.. my toes will not fully touch the bottom of the shoe and super squished in the front. DB couldnt understand why i was dying to get these things when my foot was so squished. So I ended up with pigalle plato 120. But i am still dying for a pair!!! I may just end up  trying what you did. Would be totally worth it


----------



## JCarthy12

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Carthy12. Omgd you give me inspiration.. I tried the pigalles on yest and had the same issue.. my toes will not fully touch the bottom of the shoe and super squished in the front. DB couldnt understand why i was dying to get these things when my foot was so squished. So I ended up with pigalle plato 120. But i am still dying for a pair!!! I may just end up trying what you did. Would be totally worth it


 
I've heard that Pigalle Plato 120 was way more comfortable than the Pigalle 120 due to the platform, however the Pigalle 120 are just so sexy I think every girl should have a pair! Once I stretched mine they fit fine. They definitely aren't shoes that I can walk for hours in, because with the pitch of this shoe there is alot of pressure on your toes, but they now fit perfectly and have served me well in situations were I'm not walking a ton. Imo, i think in the long run it's probably best to get the size that fits tight at first and break them in yourself. The leather seems to mold to your foot nicely the more you wear them. I think the girls that size up in order to fit when they first try them on, run into problems with their feet slipping out the shoes later on. I promise these shoes are capable of stretching a ton, there is so much pressure being put on your toes that it's only natural for the toe box to stretch and widen out. I just accelerated the process a little by stretching them with spray and shoe stretchers first. So if you cant get the Pigalle out of you head, I'd buy them and stretch them! =) Hope that helps!

Also, I noticed in your avatar it looks as though you have the Louis Vuitton Delightful GM?? I'm currently debating if I should get the Neverful GM or the Delightful GM. I'm on the hunt for a day bag that I use for Grad school this fall and still be stylish. Let me know if this is the bag you have on there, and give me your thoughts on your purchase. Your obviously a girl with great taste! =)


----------



## mrl1005

JCarthy12 said:
			
		

> I've heard that Pigalle Plato 120 was way more comfortable than the Pigalle 120 due to the platform, however the Pigalle 120 are just so sexy I think every girl should have a pair! Once I stretched mine they fit fine. They definitely aren't shoes that I can walk for hours in, because with the pitch of this shoe there is alot of pressure on your toes, but they now fit perfectly and have served me well in situations were I'm not walking a ton. Imo, i think in the long run it's probably best to get the size that fits tight at first and break them in yourself. The leather seems to mold to your foot nicely the more you wear them. I think the girls that size up in order to fit when they first try them on, run into problems with their feet slipping out the shoes later on. I promise these shoes are capable of stretching a ton, there is so much pressure being put on your toes that it's only natural for the toe box to stretch and widen out. I just accelerated the process a little by stretching them with spray and shoe stretchers first. So if you cant get the Pigalle out of you head, I'd buy them and stretch them! =) Hope that helps!
> 
> Also, I noticed in your avatar it looks as though you have the Louis Vuitton Delightful GM?? I'm currently debating if I should get the Neverful GM or the Delightful GM. I'm on the hunt for a day bag that I use for Grad school this fall and still be stylish. Let me know if this is the bag you have on there, and give me your thoughts on your purchase. Your obviously a girl with great taste! =)



Just giving my opinion (because I saw LV and I just can't resist) haha. I bought the Neverful GM for my last semester of law school/interning/traveling etc. I'm in LOVE w it because of the versatility of the bag by being able to cinch in the sides or having it open to fit your entire life in. The straps are sturdy, but on bare shoulders can get a little uncomfy because of the weight (which is to be expected).


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

JCarthy12 said:


> I've heard that Pigalle Plato 120 was way more comfortable than the Pigalle 120 due to the platform, however the Pigalle 120 are just so sexy I think every girl should have a pair! Once I stretched mine they fit fine. They definitely aren't shoes that I can walk for hours in, because with the pitch of this shoe there is alot of pressure on your toes, but they now fit perfectly and have served me well in situations were I'm not walking a ton. Imo, i think in the long run it's probably best to get the size that fits tight at first and break them in yourself. The leather seems to mold to your foot nicely the more you wear them. I think the girls that size up in order to fit when they first try them on, run into problems with their feet slipping out the shoes later on. I promise these shoes are capable of stretching a ton, there is so much pressure being put on your toes that it's only natural for the toe box to stretch and widen out. I just accelerated the process a little by stretching them with spray and shoe stretchers first. So if you cant get the Pigalle out of you head, I'd buy them and stretch them! =) Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed in your avatar it looks as though you have the Louis Vuitton Delightful GM?? I'm currently debating if I should get the Neverful GM or the Delightful GM. I'm on the hunt for a day bag that I use for Grad school this fall and still be stylish. Let me know if this is the bag you have on there, and give me your thoughts on your purchase. Your obviously a girl with great taste! =)


 
Thanks for the advice!!! I was actually sitting here contemplating if i should order a pair of pigalles i just found online. I'm going to do it!! 

I am absolutely in love with my delightful it was the best purchase by far! I use it a lot for grad school, work, yoga, gym. You name it! I carry a LOT of heavy things in it and it's been just THE perfect bag.  Although i love the neverful and really want one, I'm concerned the straps on it are too thin and i know people complain it digs into their shoulder   The strap on delightful is so thick that it never hurts my shoulder.  So I guess it depends on how much stuff you will be carrying. Good luck with your bag purchase!! yayyyy exciting!!


----------



## Gabe1

stilly said:


> Hi *Cherie*!!!
> 
> Yes I would guess they will be a little big on you.
> I assume you got a 39.5. A 38 or 38.5 would probably fit but everyone is a little different.
> Can you try them on and return them if they don't fit?


Stilly I love your pigalle collection, I wanted to know how are you able to where the @ work? What do you put in them to make it comfortable? I can wear mine, but not all day, any advice.....


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

mrl1005 said:


> Just giving my opinion (because I saw LV and I just can't resist) haha. I bought the Neverful GM for my last semester of law school/interning/traveling etc. I'm in LOVE w it because of the versatility of the bag by being able to cinch in the sides or having it open to fit your entire life in. The straps are sturdy, but on bare shoulders can get a little uncomfy because of the weight (which is to be expected).


 
Ohhhhh I'm glad you love the Neverful. Makes me think i need one next year as well.  I guess the strap is not to much of an issue


----------



## stilly

Gabe1 said:


> Stilly I love your pigalle collection, I wanted to know how are you able to where the @ work? What do you put in them to make it comfortable? I can wear mine, but not all day, any advice.....


 
Thanks *Gabe1*!!!

If you have to stand a lot at work, I certainly wouldn't wear Pigalles.
I have a desk job in an office so I can slip off my Piggies during much of the day to give my feet a break. If you can't give your feet a little rest during the day, I wouldn't recommend wearing Pigalles to work. My feet have some serious callouses from wearing high heels for so many years so I think I've built up a bit of a tolerance to wear heels all day long.


----------



## Gabe1

stilly said:


> Thanks *Gabe1*!!!
> 
> If you have to stand a lot at work, I certainly wouldn't wear Pigalles.
> I have a desk job in an office so I can slip off my Piggies during much of the day to give my feet a break. If you can't give your feet a little rest during the day, I wouldn't recommend wearing Pigalles to work. My feet have some serious callouses from wearing high heels for so many years so I think I've built up a bit of a tolerance to wear heels all day long.



Yeah, I think my feet are starting to get there also, these are my first pigalles and I don't wear them that often, but I want to build my collection, they are so simple beautiful and classic, but pain is beauty! Thank you so much


----------



## JCarthy12

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Thanks for the advice!!! I was actually sitting here contemplating if i should order a pair of pigalles i just found online. I'm going to do it!!
> 
> I am absolutely in love with my delightful it was the best purchase by far! I use it a lot for grad school, work, yoga, gym. You name it! I carry a LOT of heavy things in it and it's been just THE perfect bag. Although i love the neverful and really want one, I'm concerned the straps on it are too thin and i know people complain it digs into their shoulder  The strap on delightful is so thick that it never hurts my shoulder. So I guess it depends on how much stuff you will be carrying. Good luck with your bag purchase!! yayyyy exciting!!


 

So glad your going for the Pigalle, it's a beautiful shoe and I feel incredible when I wear them!  You'll love them!  Thanks for your input on the Delightful GM!!  I ordered one online today, can't wait to receive it!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

JCarthy12 said:
			
		

> So glad your going for the Pigalle, it's a beautiful shoe and I feel incredible when I wear them!  You'll love them!  Thanks for your input on the Delightful GM!!  I ordered one online today, can't wait to receive it!!



Yayyyy!!!! Your going to love it!! Photos please once u receive it


----------



## c0lap1nada

hi girls, got a quick question.
im looking to buy my first pair of loubis and decided on nude pigalles!  problem is, theres no louboutin store in my city so I'll have to order them online. 
I'm typically a US5.5 when I wear heels, sometimes I fit US5(but these are quite snug on one foot, as one is larger than the other...).. whereas when I wear flat shoes such as converses, I wear US6.
Would you ladies suggest I purchase a size 34.5 or a 35?


----------



## Brigitte031

c0lap1nada said:
			
		

> hi girls, got a quick question.
> im looking to buy my first pair of loubis and decided on nude pigalles!  problem is, theres no louboutin store in my city so I'll have to order them online.
> I'm typically a US5.5 when I wear heels, sometimes I fit US5(but these are quite snug on one foot, as one is larger than the other...).. whereas when I wear flat shoes such as converses, I wear US6.
> Would you ladies suggest I purchase a size 34.5 or a 35?



Hm, that's a tough one. I'm a us 5 and I bought these in 34. If in heels you're consistently 35.5 I'd say go for the 34.5.


----------



## Gabe1

Quick question to the pigalle experts, has anyone tried the lady Lynch, and if so how does it compare to the pigalle, is it the same? I'm looking for either a suede pair or CLs or a patent pair, and the Lynchs look interesting, but not sure if I should get another Pigalle or Lady Lynch....


----------



## mrl1005

Gabe1 said:
			
		

> Quick question to the pigalle experts, has anyone tried the lady Lynch, and if so how does it compare to the pigalle, is it the same? I'm looking for either a suede pair or CLs or a patent pair, and the Lynchs look interesting, but not sure if I should get another Pigalle or Lady Lynch....



I've never tried on the Lady Lynch, but they are supposed to run like the Pigalles 120s (full size down from your TTS).


----------



## ouija board

c0lap1nada said:


> hi girls, got a quick question.
> im looking to buy my first pair of loubis and decided on nude pigalles!  problem is, theres no louboutin store in my city so I'll have to order them online.
> I'm typically a US5.5 when I wear heels, sometimes I fit US5(but these are quite snug on one foot, as one is larger than the other...).. whereas when I wear flat shoes such as converses, I wear US6.
> Would you ladies suggest I purchase a size 34.5 or a 35?



I wear a 35.5 in most CL styles as well as most other brands (Valentino, YSL, Manolo), and I ended up with Pigalle 120 in 35 since that was the only size the store had left. The toe box was painfully snug at first (now wearable after stretching) while the length was 1/2 size too long. I could stick a finger in the gap behind my heel, but the elastic strap keeps the shoe from slipping too badly. I am waiting on a Pigalle 120 in 34.5 to see if my foot can handle the tighter toe box in exchange for better fit on the length. I think I will walk better in this height if my heel were more secure in the shoe. If you don't have a wide foot, I would definitely suggest getting the 34.5. If you are talking about the Pigalle 100, I'd go with the 35.5.


----------



## c0lap1nada

Thanks Brigitte031!

@ouija board: Do you think I could get size 35s if I purchase the Pigalle 100? I'm thinking maybe I'll break in so the shoes will be perfect...


----------



## ouija board

c0lap1nada said:
			
		

> Thanks Brigitte031!
> 
> @ouija board: Do you think I could get size 35s if I purchase the Pigalle 100? I'm thinking maybe I'll break in so the shoes will be perfect...



I tried on a 35 in Pigalle 100 kidskin, and while it was wearable, it was very very snug. I could see my toes pushing against the leather, which I don't like. And when my feet swelled in the summer, I could barely get them in the 35.5. I would say try on the 35, and if they are snug but not unbearable, then you should be fine once they stretch.


----------



## c0lap1nada

Hm, the thing is, I can't try them on since there's no Louboutin/Holt Renfrew/consignment stores where I live... =/ I'm just thinking maybe it's better I buy them snug rather than loose.


----------



## SueGalle

Hi girls, after reading the majority of your posts and previously leading a louboutin free life, I decided to take the plunge and purchase a pair of Pigalles. When I opened the box, they were absolutely the most beautiful pair of shoes I have ever owned! However, my feet are not small and a little wide.  I normally wear a size 10 fairly comfortably and, against the advice I read in here, ordered a size 10. I can BARELY squeeze my piggies into my piggies. Is this normal for them to be super tight? I have worn them only indoors while getting use to them and they do seem to be relaxing a little. I just don't want to damage them!! Help!!


----------



## SueGalle

Sizing question: Does US size 10 REALLY correspond to size 40? or is 40.5 closer to size 10?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Gabe1 said:


> Quick question to the pigalle experts, has anyone tried the lady Lynch, and if so how does it compare to the pigalle, is it the same? I'm looking for either a suede pair or CLs or a patent pair, and the Lynchs look interesting, but not sure if I should get another Pigalle or Lady Lynch....


I have both and they are the same exact size for me.


----------



## Gabe1

Brigitte031 said:


> Hm, that's a tough one. I'm a us 5 and I bought these in 34. If in heels you're consistently 35.5 I'd say go for the 34.5.





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have both and they are the same exact size for me.



Thank you HelenofTroy!


----------



## JCarthy12

SueGalle said:


> Sizing question: Does US size 10 REALLY correspond to size 40? or is 40.5 closer to size 10?



It really depends on the designer and with CL, the particular shoe.  Regarding the Pigalle 120, I took a 41 and I am a true US size 11.  I could barely squeeze my piggies in my pigalles at first and they seemed so incredibly narrow.  However, I took the risk and stretched them a little with shoe stretchers, now they fit me perfectly and I'm so happy I bought the size I did.  The toe box does seem really narrow at first but once they are broken in, the toe box really widens out and molds to your foot also causing your foot to slide way down in the shoe.  That's why most girls size down, because with wear the shoe essentially gets bigger.  Hope that helps!


----------



## SueGalle

JCarthy12 said:
			
		

> It really depends on the designer and with CL, the particular shoe.  Regarding the Pigalle 120, I took a 41 and I am a true US size 11.  I could barely squeeze my piggies in my pigalles at first and they seemed so incredibly narrow.  However, I took the risk and stretched them a little with shoe stretchers, now they fit me perfectly and I'm so happy I bought the size I did.  The toe box does seem really narrow at first but once they are broken in, the toe box really widens out and molds to your foot also causing your foot to slide way down in the shoe.  That's why most girls size down, because with wear the shoe essentially gets bigger.  Hope that helps!



Thanks!! I have been wearing my pigalles every day and today for the first time, they are tight, but not painful!!! I can't believe that they have stretched as much as they have but everyone was right!! I am soooo excited!!!! Now for my next pair???????


----------



## lizhorne87

Does anyone know the smallest sizes made in the Pigalle neon flou, pollock, and the lucifer bow? I REALLY prefer a 120mm, but Im a sz 35 and not sure if they make these shoes in a 34..? I found of pair of Pollock 100mm sz 35 on Ebay, just wanted to know if there are any 120mm in sz 34 out there before I make a move!  TIA!


----------



## laurenychu

lizhorne87 said:


> Does anyone know the smallest sizes made in the Pigalle neon flou, pollock, and the lucifer bow? I REALLY prefer a 120mm, but Im a sz 35 and not sure if they make these shoes in a 34..? I found of pair of Pollock 100mm sz 35 on Ebay, just wanted to know if there are any 120mm in sz 34 out there before I make a move!  TIA!



if you`re a 35, you`re going to need to get a 34. when i purchased my fluo, the boutiques told me the 35 was the smallest and they are so huge on me!


----------



## bougainvillier

lizhorne87 said:


> Does anyone know the smallest sizes made in the Pigalle neon flou, pollock, and the lucifer bow? I REALLY prefer a 120mm, but Im a sz 35 and not sure if they make these shoes in a 34..? I found of pair of Pollock 100mm sz 35 on Ebay, just wanted to know if there are any 120mm in sz 34 out there before I make a move!  TIA!



I am also 35. I need 34 in pigalle 120mm. Exactly like what Lauren said!!! I tried to get Pollock last season. I dont think there is anything in 120mm size 34. Sorry..


----------



## emimonster

hey ladies! im sure this question has been asked alot but if anyone can help me id really appreciate it! im currently looking into getting my first pair of patent black pigalle 100s and i have a sizing question... i've read all over the forum different opinions about whether to get TTS or size up down etc... my size in simples are 5.5 and ronrons are 6... should i get the pigalle in 5.5 or 6???


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dear ladies,

I have a pair of Pigalle 120s and the Dorepi120 in size 36, but they are super tight.
I feel like my 4th toe and my pinky is scrunched inside, but if I move up to 36.5, I have heel slippage.

Do you think I can make them work???

Thanks for your kind advice in advance!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

I have a Pigalle 120 patent red/red spikes in size 36.5.  I usually go for a 36 for Pigalle 120s assuming they would stretch eventually, but the red /red spikes were so tough that I went up half a size.

I could get my foot in the 36, but not only were the toe-box tight as any other Pigalle 120s, the rim of the spike version was so tough and rigid that it was cutting into the sides of my feet.

In the end, assuming I wont be wearing these as much as a regular Pigalle 120s, I took a half size up, but do you ladies think it was the right decision or should I have stuck to size 36?

I am scared using a stretcher on the patent spike pair thinking the stretching process may make the studs pop off.

Any opinions???  Any advice would be much appreciated.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> I have a pair of Pigalle 120s and the Dorepi120 in size 36, but they are super tight.
> I feel like my 4th toe and my pinky is scrunched inside, but if I move up to 36.5, I have heel slippage.
> 
> Do you think I can make them work???
> 
> Thanks for your kind advice in advance!


 
That darn toe box can be a real......pain  How long have you been wearing them? Maybe you need to give the toe box stretcher a little workout??


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> That darn toe box can be a real......pain  How long have you been wearing them? Maybe you need to give the toe box stretcher a little workout??


My shoes has not been taken out on its maiden voyage yet because I am too scared!!!
I have a shoe stretcher stuck in em for now.  Hope it works!!!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> My shoes has not been taken out on its maiden voyage yet because I am too scared!!!
> I have a shoe stretcher stuck in em for now. Hope it works!!!


 
have you tried applying a small amount of vaseline to your toes? I found that the toe box was so tight that my toes would not smoothly slide into the tow box. But a little vaseline did the trick. I don't know if applying vaseline to CL's is a mortal sin or not, but for me, it made all the difference in the world. Good luck!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> have you tried applying a small amount of vaseline to your toes? I found that the toe box was so tight that my toes would not smoothly slide into the tow box. But a little vaseline did the trick. I don't know if applying vaseline to CL's is a mortal sin or not, but for me, it made all the difference in the world. Good luck!


Wow!  New trick!  Thanks for the tip.
The vaseline will not destroy the shoes I believe???


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Wow! New trick! Thanks for the tip.
> The vaseline will not destroy the shoes I believe???


 
Mine are ok so far and I didn't use alot. I mainly rubbed A SMALL AMOUNT of it on my toes and that was all it took. Let me know if it helps!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Mine are ok so far and I didn't use alot. I mainly rubbed A SMALL AMOUNT of it on my toes and that was all it took. Let me know if it helps!


I will definitely give it a try and report back to you, Sensei!!!


----------



## Lajokuitson

elfgirl said:


> I just want to third *piggy*'s and *leda*'s advice about fitting Pigalles--sizing up is definitely a no-no, particularly in the 120s.  I find the Pigalle the absolute hardest CL style to pad in a way that will accommodate excess length _and_ maintain a secure fit.  Starting snug and allowing them to stretch is the surest way to end up with a Pigalle you can walk in comfortably and safely!


I agree, even pigalle 120 is the most inconfortable shoes in the world, i still love it, pigalle is so so so chic in the women feet &#128540;&#128561;&#128531;


----------



## september1985

SueGalle said:
			
		

> have you tried applying a small amount of vaseline to your toes? I found that the toe box was so tight that my toes would not smoothly slide into the tow box. But a little vaseline did the trick. I don't know if applying vaseline to CL's is a mortal sin or not, but for me, it made all the difference in the world. Good luck!



this is what I do and it works great!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

label.hoe said:


> this is what I do and it works great!


You ladies are so creative
Great tip!  Thanks!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have a Pigalle 120 patent red/red spikes in size 36.5. I usually go for a 36 for Pigalle 120s assuming they would stretch eventually, but the red /red spikes were so tough that I went up half a size.
> 
> I could get my foot in the 36, but not only were the toe-box tight as any other Pigalle 120s, the rim of the spike version was so tough and rigid that it was cutting into the sides of my feet.
> 
> In the end, assuming I wont be wearing these as much as a regular Pigalle 120s, I took a half size up, but do you ladies think it was the right decision or should I have stuck to size 36?
> 
> I am scared using a stretcher on the patent spike pair thinking the stretching process may make the studs pop off.
> 
> Any opinions??? Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank you so much!!!


 
Shinyuu, what ever happened with this??


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Shinyuu, what ever happened with this??


Dunno... dohhh... I kept my 36.5.  The toebox is okay but the ridges really eat into the top of my feet so I am having a cobbler soften em up for me.  Will go pick em up in a couple of days me think.

I wont be wearing this pair much I think so 36.5 it is.


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dunno... dohhh... I kept my 36.5. The toebox is okay but the ridges really eat into the top of my feet so I am having a cobbler soften em up for me. Will go pick em up in a couple of days me think.
> 
> I wont be wearing this pair much I think so 36.5 it is.


 I wonder if your cobbler could put a little teeny pad across the ridge to shift it up a little bit? like maybe one an inch wide? just a thought


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> I wonder if your cobbler could put a little teeny pad across the ridge to shift it up a little bit? like maybe one an inch wide? just a thought


Across the ridge???


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Across the ridge???


 on the inside?


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dunno... dohhh... I kept my 36.5. The toebox is okay but the ridges really eat into the top of my feet so I am having a cobbler soften em up for me. Will go pick em up in a couple of days me think.
> 
> I wont be wearing this pair much I think so 36.5 it is.


 back up! when you say ridges what exactly are you talking about?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> on the inside?


You mean on the top side???


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You mean on the top side???


I wonder how Im supposed to pad piggies that starts getting heel slippage or any other style for the matter.  Padding in the front just makes the toebox tight but heel grips dont do anything for me.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> back up! when you say ridges what exactly are you talking about?


Oh its so hard to explain.  The sides and the top where the patent meet the feet on the top side???  The patent is tougher than a regular one for some reason compared to a regular patent CL.  Its as if it curls into the skin biting down?  Does that make sense?


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh its so hard to explain. The sides and the top where the patent meet the feet on the top side??? The patent is tougher than a regular one for some reason compared to a regular patent CL. Its as if it curls into the skin biting down? Does that make sense?


 I was thinking, in my warped way of thinking.....that if you had a little pad about 1 inch wide and about 1/16" think on the underside of the top of the toebox all the way around, it might make the tow box smaller moving your foot further back and raising the edge of the top and sides of the toe box off your foot. It is probably a bad idea


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> I was thinking, in my warped way of thinking.....that if you had a little pad about 1 inch wide and about 1/16" think on the underside of the top of the toebox all the way around, it might make the tow box smaller moving your foot further back and raising the edge of the top and sides of the toe box off your foot. It is probably a bad idea


Ive been told lifting an insole up and putting a pad for the arch helps back up the feet by my SA.  Maybe should give that a try.

Sue, I can see what you mean.  Vewwyy cweative hun!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Help! I'm trying to break in my patent 120 pigalles. Can anyone recommend a stretching spray and shoe stretcher (for the base not length) or should I just take them to the cobbler? Eeek! Thanks!


----------



## SueGalle

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Help! I'm trying to break in my patent 120 pigalles. Can anyone recommend a stretching spray and shoe stretcher (for the base not length) or should I just take them to the cobbler? Eeek! Thanks!



Look back a few pages for HelenofTroy45's show stretching "Device". She knows her stuff!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Oh its so hard to explain.  The sides and the top where the patent meet the feet on the top side???  The patent is tougher than a regular one for some reason compared to a regular patent CL.  Its as if it curls into the skin biting down?  Does that make sense?






			
				SueGalle said:
			
		

> I was thinking, in my warped way of thinking.....that if you had a little pad about 1 inch wide and about 1/16" think on the underside of the top of the toebox all the way around, it might make the tow box smaller moving your foot further back and raising the edge of the top and sides of the toe box off your foot. It is probably a bad idea



This is comical. Just sayin


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:
			
		

> This is comical. Just sayin



Oh darn


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Look back a few pages for HelenofTroy45's show stretching "Device". She knows her stuff!



Thanks Sue! Will do! Wish me well. Hahaha!


----------



## SueGalle

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Thanks Sue! Will do! Wish me well. Hahaha!



Just let us know how it all turns out


----------



## september1985

I'm not sure if this was already said but my SA suggested right before u put them on -put rubbing alcohol on a cotton swab and rub it on the sides of the toe box from the inside to allow the leather to stretch


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

label.hoe said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this was already said but my SA suggested right before u put them on -put rubbing alcohol on a cotton swab and rub it on the sides of the toe box from the inside to allow the leather to stretch



Not to sound dumb but does this work on patent leather too?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Oh darn


Bwaaahahahahahahahaha:lolots:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Not to sound dumb but does this work on patent leather too?


Yip!


----------



## september1985

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Not to sound dumb but does this work on patent leather too?



absolutely!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Awesome! I'm going to give this a whirl! Thanks friends. I'll keep you posted on how it works out!


----------



## Brigitte031

SueGalle said:
			
		

> I was thinking, in my warped way of thinking.....that if you had a little pad about 1 inch wide and about 1/16" think on the underside of the top of the toebox all the way around, it might make the tow box smaller moving your foot further back and raising the edge of the top and sides of the toe box off your foot. It is probably a bad idea



This makes sense to me to prevent rubbing at the top. Pretty sure anyone can use moleskine. However I don't think moleskine used to prevent chafing at the front/top of toe box would help with heel slippage.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Almost immediately after trying the alcohol on the inside of the shoe, my foot slid in and they felt much more comfortable! I'm baffled but super happy! Thanks ladies. With a few more wears, these will fit just right! So happy!


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Almost immediately after trying the alcohol on the inside of the shoe, my foot slid in and they felt much more comfortable! I'm baffled but super happy! Thanks ladies. With a few more wears, these will fit just right! So happy!



Oh my gosh I'm gonna try it. Nice


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh I'm gonna try it. Nice



I know. I sort of can't believe I've never known this trick! It took me months to break in my patent shoes before! I just used a cotton ball and moistened to inside leather and slid my foot straight in. Last week they were painful even with socks!


----------



## SueGalle

Hey, I'm going to try that to make my pigalles fit so I can keep them not have to send them to CC for a new home


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm going to try that to make my pigalles fit so I can keep them not have to send them to CC for a new home



I'm going to keep doing this everyday until they're perfect! I hope it works for you Sue. The toe box was too narrow and now they look/feel more molded to my foot. Keep us posted!


----------



## september1985

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Almost immediately after trying the alcohol on the inside of the shoe, my foot slid in and they felt much more comfortable! I'm baffled but super happy! Thanks ladies. With a few more wears, these will fit just right! So happy!



awesome


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm going to try that to make my pigalles fit so I can keep them not have to send them to CC for a new home



No you should just send them to me lol


----------



## Christchrist

Has anyone ever had a pigalle 120 fit TTS?


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever had a pigalle 120 fit TTS?



Mine are an entire size down from my CL TTS.


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Mine are an entire size down from my CL TTS.



Yikes. Ok. Let's hope that these python 120 fit tomorrow


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yikes. Ok. Let's hope that these python 120 fit tomorrow



Did you get them TTS? If so, I'd take them to your trusty cobbler to see of he/she can professionally pad them.


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Did you get them TTS? If so, I'd take them to your trusty cobbler to see of he/she can professionally pad them.



If they don't fit I will exchange for the black python. I'm not taking them to a cobbler because that's a 1.5 hour drive


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> If they don't fit I will exchange for the black python. I'm not taking them to a cobbler because that's a 1.5 hour drive



Even better!!! I feel like this would be a tough shoe to handle if too big.


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Even better!!! I feel like this would be a tough shoe to handle if too big.



I'm counting the hours down sista. I'll let you know as soon as they arrive


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm counting the hours down sista. I'll let you know as soon as they arrive



Fingers crossed! You never know with CL sizing. Everyone sized down with Bianca's and I had to size up! I was heated!


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed! You never know with CL sizing. Everyone sized down with Bianca's and I had to size up! I was heated!



Oh now I'm really worried lol. It's just do random with these shoes


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh now I'm really worried lol. It's just do random with these shoes



I think we all have one pair where our foot is just different! "Special"... Hahaha! I really hope they fit. Python pigalle is drool worthy!


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> I think we all have one pair where our foot is just different! "Special"... Hahaha! I really hope they fit. Python pigalle is drool worthy!



I know right! And I lost 15lbs and all of my 40s are slipping!! Friggggggggggg


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I know right! And I lost 15lbs and all of my 40s are slipping!! Friggggggggggg



Jealous! I could drop a few! But I'd cry if my shoes didn't fit!


----------



## rock_girl

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I know right! And I lost 15lbs and all of my 40s are slipping!! Friggggggggggg



Have you considered taking them to a cobbler?  They can remove the insole and add padding, then re-insert the insole.  Though I have never done it, I think it can make shoes fit like they are 1/4-1/2 a size smaller.


----------



## Christchrist

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Have you considered taking them to a cobbler?  They can remove the insole and add padding, then re-insert the insole.  Though I have never done it, I think it can make shoes fit like they are 1/4-1/2 a size smaller.



Really? Oh. Ok when I get to my goal I will try that out.  I can put pads in I guess. So annoying cause I have been on a collecting rampage


----------



## Christchrist

Devastating. They don't fit. I can put a while finger behind . And they are sold out of my size. I am a 39 piggy 120 and a 39.5 everything else I have


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Devastating. They don't fit. I can put a while finger behind . And they are sold out of my size. I am a 39 piggy 120 and a 39.5 everything else I have



Ugggh! Sorry girl.


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Ugggh! Sorry girl.



They are so cute. It sucks


----------



## september1985

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Devastating. They don't fit. I can put a while finger behind . And they are sold out of my size. I am a 39 piggy 120 and a 39.5 everything else I have



Wow gorgeous shoes!


----------



## annamoon

Love your shoes they look fab on you, pity you are having trouble with size, can you keep them on as you walk? I have seen so many celebrities with big heel gap and yet they seem to walk ok. mabey they have some padding that helps?



Christchrist said:


> Devastating. They don't fit. I can put a while finger behind . And they are sold out of my size. I am a 39 piggy 120 and a 39.5 everything else I have
> 
> View attachment 1878398


----------



## Christchrist

annamoon said:
			
		

> Love your shoes they look fab on you, pity you are having trouble with size, can you keep them on as you walk? I have seen so many celebrities with big heel gap and yet they seem to walk ok. mabey they have some padding that helps?



No. Thy flop off. Oh well. Not meant to be. I'm sure I'll get another exotic piggy someday. They did Find me a patent black and nude so I will exchange for those


----------



## annamoon

Victoria Beckham has huge gaps but never seems to walk out hers, how does she do it? 


Christchrist said:


> No. Thy flop off. Oh well. Not meant to be. I'm sure I'll get another exotic piggy someday. They did Find me a patent black and nude so I will exchange for those


----------



## Christchrist

annamoon said:
			
		

> Victoria Beckham has huge gaps but never seems to walk out hers, how does she do it?



I'm pretty sure she is unhuman. She poop fairy dust. I don't understand how she does it


----------



## Christchrist

Do the love me 120 fit like piggy or regular?


----------



## ouija board

Christchrist said:


> Do the love me 120 fit like piggy or regular?



I'm pretty sure they fit like the Pigalle 120, based on comments in the sizing thread. Sorry the python Pigalles don't fit...they are stunning! I did the same thing with  my first pair, bought a pair that was 1/2 size too big. I kept mine because the store didn't have my size and I really really wanted the cameo rose patent. They are definitely going to be my "stand and pose only" shoes. Not that I have any occasions where I just stand and pose, but minor detail...


----------



## Christchrist

ouija board said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure they fit like the Pigalle 120, based on comments in the sizing thread. Sorry the python Pigalles don't fit...they are stunning! I did the same thing with  my first pair, bought a pair that was 1/2 size too big. I kept mine because the store didn't have my size and I really really wanted the cameo rose patent. They are definitely going to be my "stand and pose only" shoes. Not that I have any occasions where I just stand and pose, but minor detail...



If I have the cameo rose piggy 120 waiting for me when the python go back. It's a cluster. I love that cameo rose


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Hey, I'm going to try that to make my pigalles fit so I can keep them not have to send them to CC for a new home


Don't let those gorgeous shoes go without giving it a good try hun!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I know right! And I lost 15lbs and all of my 40s are slipping!! Friggggggggggg


The other day, I was looking at a pair where a 36.5 was too small yet the 37 was giving me massive heel slippage.  My SA brought out a silicone based shoe pad that goes inside the whole entire shoe and it worked!  I always tried to just pad the toe-box which never worked where this worked miracles.  Highly recommend you give it a try ChristChrist!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Devastating. They don't fit. I can put a while finger behind . And they are sold out of my size. I am a 39 piggy 120 and a 39.5 everything else I have
> 
> View attachment 1878398


OH NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!:cry:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Do the love me 120 fit like piggy or regular?


My Love Mes are the same size as my Piggie 120s.


----------



## megancarlene

I don't own any CL's, but am currently saving up for my first pair! I am thinking either Pigalle 120 or Daffodile 160. I love the beautiful arch of the Pigalles. I want them in nude, but does CL not make them in leather? I love the patent, but patent always worries me because it scratches.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> The other day, I was looking at a pair where a 36.5 was too small yet the 37 was giving me massive heel slippage.  My SA brought out a silicone based shoe pad that goes inside the whole entire shoe and it worked!  I always tried to just pad the toe-box which never worked where this worked miracles.  Highly recommend you give it a try ChristChrist!



Ok will do. Thank you Helen


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ok will do. Thank you Helen


----------



## Christchrist

megancarlene said:
			
		

> I don't own any CL's, but am currently saving up for my first pair! I am thinking either Pigalle 120 or Daffodile 160. I love the beautiful arch of the Pigalles. I want them in nude, but does CL not make them in leather? I love the patent, but patent always worries me because it scratches.



They hold up well. All of my patent still looks great.  You gotta be careful with what you do when  you wear all your shoes. Ya know? 
They do make just leather (non patent) but are probably sold out. I got a pair of non patent piggy 100 from Barney's as a workhorse shoe


----------



## annamoon

Is this the answer to heel pop and if so where do I get them??



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The other day, I was looking at a pair where a 36.5 was too small yet the 37 was giving me massive heel slippage. My SA brought out a silicone based shoe pad that goes inside the whole entire shoe and it worked! I always tried to just pad the toe-box which never worked where this worked miracles. Highly recommend you give it a try ChristChrist!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

annamoon said:


> Is this the answer to heel pop and if so where do I get them??


Gosh Im sorry but I live in Tokyo and they were a Japanese brand I think.  I will go back to the SA and check though.  Im sure if a Japanese manufacturer makes em then the idea must have originated from an American company.


----------



## annamoon

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gosh Im sorry but I live in Tokyo and they were a Japanese brand I think. I will go back to the SA and check though. Im sure if a Japanese manufacturer makes em then the idea must have originated from an American company.


 
that would be great Helen, I have a few pairs I cant wear now and would love to get back in them. My feet are quite wide at the forefoot now and I have to go up a size to get anything to fit and once they are worn in they just slip off


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

annamoon said:


> that would be great Helen, I have a few pairs I cant wear now and would love to get back in them. My feet are quite wide at the forefoot now and I have to go up a size to get anything to fit and once they are worn in they just slip off


I hate that!  I was once rushing across a major crossing running late for my next meeting.  It would have been better if my shoe just fell off behind, but embarrassingly I kicked em front-wards for about 15 yards.  I was mortified with all the cars waiting for the red signal to turn.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I hate that!  I was once rushing across a major crossing running late for my next meeting.  It would have been better if my shoe just fell off behind, but embarrassingly I kicked em front-wards for about 15 yards.  I was mortified with all the cars waiting for the red signal to turn.



What! Bahahahahah you're the queen of shoe folly. Oh I love you


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> What! Bahahahahah you're the queen of shoe folly. Oh I love you


Thank you!!!  Curtsy curtsy!!! hehehe!


----------



## Christchrist

Are these sized like piggy 120?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Are these sized like piggy 120?
> 
> View attachment 1880381


Half up from Piggies.  Think I saw others saying the same.


----------



## Gabe1

label.hoe said:


> I'm not sure if this was already said but my SA suggested right before u put them on -put rubbing alcohol on a cotton swab and rub it on the sides of the toe box from the inside to allow the leather to stretch


Are you serious? Leather as well as patent?


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Gabe1 said:
			
		

> Are you serious? Leather as well as patent?



It worked on my patent leather. I just kept doing it for about a week and it really helped. My only little complaint is I think I got carried away and some of the interior color has changed a little. So beware!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Are these sized like piggy 120?
> 
> View attachment 1880381


 
I bought them TTS but I would recommend a half size up.
They're certainly not the most comfortable CLs you'll find...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I've had my black kid leather 120 Pigalles for a year or so now but only worn them like three times. I wore them last night with a long tighter dress and was struggling to walk by the end of the night! It seems they got bigger by the end of the night (I assume my foot pitched forward for so long caused it) and I couldn't get a sturdy step . Like I had wobbly heels and my ankles were suffering! I felt I looked like one of those girls who can't walk in her heels (which I was!). I kind of tried the toe to heel thing but i just don't think that works for me. 

My sizing is weird - my right foot is probably a half size bigger than my left so I range from a 36-37. These are a 36. Are they too big? Or what else should I do so I can manage to walk in them??


----------



## foosy

My DW finally took the plunge with the Pigale style. On a recent trip to NY we bought the Pigalili Plato Pot Pourri. She had to size down one whole number so that there would not be any heel gap. The problem is that her toes are squashed in the toe box. Now, we did read this thread and everyone says they will expand, however we did not see any mention if a non-soft surface with spikes and gems, can indeed expand. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## wannaprada

foosy said:
			
		

> My DW finally took the plunge with the Pigale style. On a recent trip to NY we bought the Pigalili Plato Pot Pourri. She had to size down one whole number so that there would not be any heel gap. The problem is that her toes are squashed in the toe box. Now, we did read this thread and everyone says they will expand, however we did not see any mention if a non-soft surface with spikes and gems, can indeed expand. Does anyone have any experience with this?



I have the spiked Pigalle which I purchased back in July (or Aug) and they have stretched a little after wearing them a handful of times. I will say that while they have stretched, they have not done so as quickly as Pigalles I've had in the past which did not have spikes or gems on them. Hope this helps!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

foosy said:


> My DW finally took the plunge with the Pigale style. On a recent trip to NY we bought the Pigalili Plato Pot Pourri. She had to size down one whole number so that there would not be any heel gap. The problem is that her toes are squashed in the toe box. Now, we did read this thread and everyone says they will expand, however we did not see any mention if a non-soft surface with spikes and gems, can indeed expand. Does anyone have any experience with this?


I have a silver pigalili potpurri 120.  Have not worn them out, but they will stretch coz the underlying material is suede.


----------



## stilly

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I've had my black kid leather 120 Pigalles for a year or so now but only worn them like three times. I wore them last night with a long tighter dress and was struggling to walk by the end of the night! It seems they got bigger by the end of the night (I assume my foot pitched forward for so long caused it) and I couldn't get a sturdy step . Like I had wobbly heels and my ankles were suffering! I felt I looked like one of those girls who can't walk in her heels (which I was!). I kind of tried the toe to heel thing but i just don't think that works for me.
> 
> My sizing is weird - my right foot is probably a half size bigger than my left so I range from a 36-37. These are a 36. Are they too big? Or what else should I do so I can manage to walk in them??


 
Sorry to hear that *Kitties*.

Most of us buy Pigalle 120s at least a half to a full size smaller than our other CLs. It sounds like you might have bought them on the smaller size of your range but you probably could have gone a bit smaller. Pigalles do stretch after a few wearings. At this point I suggest you putting some pads in the back of the shoes to offset the stretching and adjust for the slight difference in your right and left feet.
Good luck!!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

I Need help what Size do you Order the pigalle 120mm in Strass? Your normal CL size or half a size smaller? Would you Order Strass and Patent Leather The Same size in The pigalle? Many thanks


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Spaceflocke said:


> I Need help what Size do you Order the pigalle 120mm in Strass? Your normal CL size or half a size smaller? Would you Order Strass and Patent Leather The Same size in The pigalle? Many thanks


I have the pigalili potpurri strass 120 and they are the same exact size as my piggie 120s.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Spaceflocke

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have the pigalili potpurri strass 120 and they are the same exact size as my piggie 120s.  Hope this helps.



Many thanks for your quick Reply but One more Question are they your normal CL size or smaller? I have 39 in all my CLs ( simple Pump 85 and 100 Sandals etc etc ) but Not sure if for The Strass i Need to Order Same CL size as normal or smaller than Usual CL size? Thanks


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Spaceflocke said:


> Many thanks for your quick Reply but One more Question are they your normal CL size or smaller? I have 39 in all my CLs ( simple Pump 85 and 100 Sandals etc etc ) but Not sure if for The Strass i Need to Order Same CL size as normal or smaller than Usual CL size? Thanks


Okay I am a US6.5 and wear either 36.5 or 37s in 100s.
For example size 37 for Simple 100, Pigalle 100, Corneille 100.
Size 36.5 for Lady Peeps, Very Prive etc
For Pigalle 120 I go down to size 36.

You should size down at least half to a full size if you are after either a Pigalle120 or Pigalle 120 strass.

So in your case, I think you should go for size 38 for Pigalle120 patent and strass.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Spaceflocke

Many Many thanks all clear now


----------



## Gabe1

To the piggie queens! Last night was my 3rd time wearing them, I finally wore my pigs to a wedding, I danced, walked and stood for hours and my feet did not hurt! I must admit it was a mix between carpet and wood flooring. Now on asphalt in the streets its a little difficult. But, all of you ladies advice, between sizing, padding, vasaline, and lots of practices, really really helped! I want to buy another pair now  

Thank you ladies, Idk how you ladies do it everyday or so often, bit that's my goal, I received so many compliments. I feel like the pigalles 120 are like no other shoe & you have to really train you feet and legs to walk, lol.


----------



## Christchrist

So nice to know there is hope for me lol. Congrats on your wonderful evening of shoe glory


----------



## stilly

Gabe1 said:


> To the piggie queens! Last night was my 3rd time wearing them, I finally wore my pigs to a wedding, I danced, walked and stood for hours and my feet did not hurt! I must admit it was a mix between carpet and wood flooring. Now on asphalt in the streets its a little difficult. But, all of you ladies advice, between sizing, padding, vasaline, and lots of practices, really really helped! I want to buy another pair now
> 
> Thank you ladies, Idk how you ladies do it everyday or so often, bit that's my goal, I received so many compliments. I feel like the pigalles 120 are like no other shoe & you have to really train you feet and legs to walk, lol.


 
That's wonderful *Gabe1*!!!
Its great to hear that you're loving your piggies!!!


----------



## krisvoys

I have been looking for picks and co in a size 42 for a while now. Does anyone know if they are still available anywhere?


----------



## honeybunch

I own two pairs of PP120s and I went for my true UK size.  It's also the size I am in other CLs like Decolletes and VPs.  The PPs are comfortable, they don't feel tight at all, although sometimes it feels like they slip at the back.  I didn't have the opportunity to try a half size down but wondering now if that might have been better.  However, I'm thinking the half size down would have been very painful on my toes.  Already, the PPs hurt the side of my big toe if I wear them for too long, so can't imagine what a smaller size would've felt like!  Can anyone comment on sizing for the PP 120s?  I know for definite the 140s run large cos I had to size down a half size for these - massive gap at the back.  But I'm guessing the PP120s are truer to size?


----------



## fumi

honeybunch said:


> I own two pairs of PP120s and I went for my true UK size.  It's also the size I am in other CLs like Decolletes and VPs.  The PPs are comfortable, they don't feel tight at all, although sometimes it feels like they slip at the back.  I didn't have the opportunity to try a half size down but wondering now if that might have been better.  However, I'm thinking the half size down would have been very painful on my toes.  Already, the PPs hurt the side of my big toe if I wear them for too long, so can't imagine what a smaller size would've felt like!  Can anyone comment on sizing for the PP 120s?  I know for definite the 140s run large cos I had to size down a half size for these - massive gap at the back.  But I'm guessing the PP120s are truer to size?



I own three pairs of PP 120mm and I take them half size down. But I totally know what you mean about the toebox being killer on the toes! If you take them true to size, you should try putting in a heel insert.


----------



## honeybunch

fumi said:


> I own three pairs of PP 120mm and I take them half size down. But I totally know what you mean about the toebox being killer on the toes! If you take them true to size, you should try putting in a heel insert.



Do you mean you sized down from your true Louboutin size or your true US size?


----------



## honeybunch

fumi said:


> I own three pairs of PP 120mm and I take them half size down. But I totally know what you mean about the toebox being killer on the toes! If you take them true to size, you should try putting in a heel insert.[/
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Duplicate post.


----------



## fumi

honeybunch said:


> Do you mean you sized down from your true Louboutin size or your true US size?



My US size and my Louboutin size are the same.


----------



## honeybunch

fumi said:


> My US size and my Louboutin size are the same.



Ok, thanks.  I'm the same.  Are your PPs patent?  Both of my PPs are patent so the shoes feel quite stiff.  Couldn't imagine the pain if I'd sized down!


----------



## fumi

honeybunch said:


> Ok, thanks.  I'm the same.  Are your PPs patent?  Both of my PPs are patent so the shoes feel quite stiff.  Couldn't imagine the pain if I'd sized down!



Yes, two of them are patent.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thank Goodness for this thread!! I just received my spiked pigalle and I need HELP!! lol


----------



## Fennie

I'm usually a US 7, should I order a 36 or 36.5 in Pigalle 120? I called the sale associate and she said 6, but I'm afraid it would be too small. Any recommendations?


Thank you!


----------



## Gabe1

Fennie said:


> I'm usually a US 7, should I order a 36 or 36.5 in Pigalle 120? I called the sale associate and she said 6, but I'm afraid it would be too small. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Get the 6! Piggies run very big due to the 120 heel pitch...


----------



## honeybunch

I've decided to succumb to the Pigalle spikes.  Was gonna go for the 100 but don't like the look of the lower heel.  Tried the 37.5 and the 37 (half and full size down from my TTS) in the 120s and the 37.5 was fine in the toe box but had a gap and slippage at the back.  37 was horrendous in the toe box (felt my toes curling over!) but better at the back. I even have really narrow feet!   Which size should I go for or are these shoes just not for me?  Maybe I should go for the 100.


----------



## NANI1972

honeybunch said:


> I've decided to succumb to the Pigalle spikes.  Was gonna go for the 100 but don't like the look of the lower heel.  Tried the 37.5 and the 37 (half and full size down from my TTS) in the 120s and the 37.5 was fine in the toe box but had a gap and slippage at the back.  37 was horrendous in the toe box (felt my toes curling over!) but better at the back. I even have really narrow feet!   Which size should I go for or are these shoes just not for me?  Maybe I should go for the 100.



You will need the 37, they will in time mold to your feet, if you go with the 37.5 with a gap in the back they will only be even more ill fitting after they have stretched a bit. HTH.


----------



## honeybunch

NANI1972 said:


> You will need the 37, they will in time mold to your feet, if you go with the 37.5 with a gap in the back they will only be even more ill fitting after they have stretched a bit. HTH.



Thanks.  But am I supposed to feel like my toes are completely crushed and in agony or is that just too tight?


----------



## Christchrist

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I've decided to succumb to the Pigalle spikes.  Was gonna go for the 100 but don't like the look of the lower heel.  Tried the 37.5 and the 37 (half and full size down from my TTS) in the 120s and the 37.5 was fine in the toe box but had a gap and slippage at the back.  37 was horrendous in the toe box (felt my toes curling over!) but better at the back. I even have really narrow feet!   Which size should I go for or are these shoes just not for me?  Maybe I should go for the 100.



Let me see a pic


----------



## sharon100

honeybunch said:


> Thanks.  But am I supposed to feel like my toes are completely crushed and in agony or is that just too tight?


If you show a pic im sure we can say if there ok or too tight, but i think they always make your toes curl and cramp into the toe box.


----------



## mrl1005

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Thanks.  But am I supposed to feel like my toes are completely crushed and in agony or is that just too tight?



The piggy toe box is TIGHT. But, if you have room their actually harder to walk in IMO. After a couple wears, they're comfy.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

honeybunch said:


> I've decided to succumb to the Pigalle spikes.  Was gonna go for the 100 but don't like the look of the lower heel.  Tried the 37.5 and the 37 (half and full size down from my TTS) in the 120s and the 37.5 was fine in the toe box but had a gap and slippage at the back.  37 was horrendous in the toe box (felt my toes curling over!) but better at the back. I even have really narrow feet!   Which size should I go for or are these shoes just not for me?  Maybe I should go for the 100.


Hi there.  I bought the Pigalle 120 Spikes in red/red this season half a size down from TTS where I normally wear a full size down for regular Pigalle 120s.

For some reason, I found the patent extremely hard (especially around the edge) and although I had a slight gap, I opted for the half a size down considering I probably will not wear them as much as my other CLs hence it will not stretch as much.  Granted my feet are normal to slightly wider width.

Since you have narrow feet, you might want to go with the full size down, but if you think you will not wear these so much, then do what I did and get an insole that covers the whole length of the shoe.  I do that with mine. It really helps with the heel slippage.   Much more so than just padding the front and using a heel grip which does nothing for me.  

I hope this helps.  Good luck!


----------



## honeybunch

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hi there.  I bought the Pigalle 120 Spikes in red/red this season half a size down from TTS where I normally wear a full size down for regular Pigalle 120s.
> 
> For some reason, I found the patent extremely hard (especially around the edge) and although I had a slight gap, I opted for the half a size down considering I probably will not wear them as much as my other CLs hence it will not stretch as much.  Granted my feet are normal to slightly wider width.
> 
> Since you have narrow feet, you might want to go with the full size down, but if you think you will not wear these so much, then do what I did and get an insole that covers the whole length of the shoe.  I do that with mine. It really helps with the heel slippage.   Much more so than just padding the front and using a heel grip which does nothing for me.
> 
> I hope this helps.  Good luck!



That's really helpful.  Thanks!  I might go in on Saturday and try the 37.5 again with an insole.


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies. Question about the pigalle spikes in 120. I have the 100's in 36.5. Am looking at buying a pair in 120 height, but the smallest they have is 36. Do you think these will work for me? I do think think the patent spikes are a little tougher/harder than normal patent so maybe 1/2 size down will be ok. I have other pigalle 120's in patent in 35.5 and they're super tight but ok. No heel slippage. Thoughts??


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies. Question about the pigalle spikes in 120. I have the 100's in 36.5. Am looking at buying a pair in 120 height, but the smallest they have is 36. Do you think these will work for me? I do think think the patent spikes are a little tougher/harder than normal patent so maybe 1/2 size down will be ok. I have other pigalle 120's in patent in 35.5 and they're super tight but ok. No heel slippage. Thoughts??


Mine are half down from my Piggie 100s for the spikes although my other 120s are full size down because the patent is so darn tough its excruciating.


----------



## honeybunch

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Mine are half down from my Piggie 100s for the spikes although my other 120s are full size down because the patent is so darn tough its excruciating.



Do you find you have really bad heel slippage though?


----------



## honeybunch

Christchrist said:


> Let me see a pic



Sorry I don't have the shoes, I just tried them on in a boutique.


----------



## JessieG

I told the boutique I'm 36.5 in patent spikes, usually 35.5 in patent piggy 120 and asked what they thought based on other customers feedback (because the spiked patents are so hard) and the response was they think the 36 would work perfectly...argh!!! I don't know what to do...!!

Any other opinions will be so helpful??


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> I told the boutique I'm 36.5 in patent spikes, usually 35.5 in patent piggy 120 and asked what they thought based on other customers feedback (because the spiked patents are so hard) and the response was they think the 36 would work perfectly...argh!!! I don't know what to do...!!



HOT knows her CL shoes. Listen to her


----------



## JessieG

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Mine are half down from my Piggie 100s for the spikes although my other 120s are full size down because the patent is so darn tough its excruciating.



Hey Helen...thanks for your advice. Remind me...what size are you in piggies 100 and 120 generally?? I think your half size bigger than me (at least you were in tres décolleté)...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

honeybunch said:


> Do you find you have really bad heel slippage though?


Slight heel slippage wearing them bare footed.  Length wise full size down is would be ideal, but for some reason the patent leather seem so coarse compared to regular patent Pigalles which cuts into the sides of my feet so badly.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

JessieG said:


> I told the boutique I'm 36.5 in patent spikes, usually 35.5 in patent piggy 120 and asked what they thought based on other customers feedback (because the spiked patents are so hard) and the response was they think the 36 would work perfectly...argh!!! I don't know what to do...!!
> 
> Any other opinions will be so helpful??


Mine are half up from my regular piggie 120s like the boutique has told you and I personally am glad I did that.
(Yes, I agonized over if I should get my regular size or half a size up trying both on over and over in the boutique myself)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

JessieG said:


> Hey Helen...thanks for your advice. Remind me...what size are you in piggies 100 and 120 generally?? I think your half size bigger than me (at least you were in tres décolleté)...


Piggie 100 size 37, regular patent piggie 120 size 36 and patent red/red spike piggie 120 size 36.5.


----------



## honeybunch

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Slight heel slippage wearing them bare footed.  Length wise full size down is would be ideal, but for some reason the patent leather seem so coarse compared to regular patent Pigalles which cuts into the sides of my feet so badly.



Thanks.  And do you have wide, narrow or normal width feet?


----------



## honeybunch

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Piggie 100 size 37, regular patent piggie 120 size 36 and patent red/red spike piggie 120 size 36.5.



Is 37 your regular size in non-CLs as well?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

honeybunch said:


> Is 37 your regular size in non-CLs as well?


Not necessarily.

I am a US6.5.  Jimmy Choos and Manolos are 37 but could have done 36.5.

As for CLs...

Pigalle 120, Love Me 120, Lady Lynch 120 are 36.

Bianca, Meteorita, VP, LP, Daffodile, Highness, Burlina. Yolanda, FiFi, Volpi, Helmour, etc are 36.5.

Pigalle 100, Pigalle Plato, Simple 100(cld hv gone down to 36.5), Tsar, Tres Decollette(cld hv done 36.5), New Decoltissiomo, Maggie, Corneille, Love Me 100, boots and booties etc are 37.


----------



## JessieG

Thanks ladies. You've all convinced me. I'm going ahead with the 36...yay!!


----------



## honeybunch

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> I am a US6.5.  Jimmy Choos and Manolos are 37 but could have done 36.5.
> 
> As for CLs...
> 
> Pigalle 120, Love Me 120, Lady Lynch 120 are 36.
> 
> Bianca, Meteorita, VP, LP, Daffodile, Highness, Burlina. Yolanda, FiFi, Volpi, Helmour, etc are 36.5.
> 
> Pigalle 100, Pigalle Plato, Simple 100(cld hv gone down to 36.5), Tsar, Tres Decollette(cld hv done 36.5), New Decoltissiomo, Maggie, Corneille, Love Me 100, boots and booties etc are 37.



Thank you!

I'm still really unsure whether to go half size down or full size.  My feet change so much during the day.  I just know with the half size down I will get terrible slippage (which I find just as bad as shoes being too small sometimes!) but with the full size down my toes will be in agony!  I can't see the spikes stretching much either!  Maybe I should just go for the 100 heel?!


----------



## JessieG

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> I'm still really unsure whether to go half size down or full size.  My feet change so much during the day.  I just know with the half size down I will get terrible slippage (which I find just as bad as shoes being too small sometimes!) but with the full size down my toes will be in agony!  I can't see the spikes stretching much either!  Maybe I should just go for the 100 heel?!



The 100 just don't look anywhere near as good though. I have them in black and red simply because I couldn't get the 120...!


----------



## honeybunch

JessieG said:


> The 100 just don't look anywhere near as good though. I have them in black and red simply because I couldn't get the 120...!



At least you know you will get your wear out of them!  I still think they look good, but the 120 does look amazing.  I just have a feeling I won't wear them much if they're uncomfortable.


----------



## JessieG

honeybunch said:
			
		

> At least you know you will get your wear out of them!  I still think they look good, but the 120 does look amazing.  I just have a feeling I won't wear them much if they're uncomfortable.



Yes...that is very true...I'm a sucker for great shoes tho so I'll live with the pain!!!


----------



## Fennie

PLEASE ADVISE!

I just got my beautiful nude pigalle 120. My US size is 7, I got a 6 which fit. There's still a bit space at the back but the front is horrible. My toes are all trying so hard to squeeze in because the front is so small. Are they going to stretch? I don't know what to do. I'm not sure if sizing up would help either because it's the front that seems to not have room for my toes. What should I do? Should I return and size up? Or walk around and let them stretch?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated. I have a wedding to go to in a week and this pair of pumps is what I'm planning to rock but it doesn't feel comfortable in the front at all.


----------



## mrl1005

Fennie said:
			
		

> PLEASE ADVISE!
> 
> I just got my beautiful nude pigalle 120. My US size is 7, I got a 6 which fit. There's still a bit space at the back but the front is horrible. My toes are all trying so hard to squeeze in because the front is so small. Are they going to stretch? I don't know what to do. I'm not sure if sizing up would help either because it's the front that seems to not have room for my toes. What should I do? Should I return and size up? Or walk around and let them stretch?
> 
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated. I have a wedding to go to in a week and this pair of pumps is what I'm planning to rock but it doesn't feel comfortable in the front at all.



If you have room in the back, these may end up being too big. As for wearing these as shoes for a wedding, it depends how long you will be on your feet and if your used to this pitch height and this style of shoe. 

I'm a tts 37.5, and I take a 36.5 in piggy 120s. I adore them, and they are gorgeous. But, they are not a comfy pair of CLs (I do consider most of my CLs incredibly comfy)


----------



## Fennie

mrl1005 said:


> If you have room in the back, these may end up being too big. As for wearing these as shoes for a wedding, it depends how long you will be on your feet and if your used to this pitch height and this style of shoe.
> 
> I'm a tts 37.5, and I take a 36.5 in piggy 120s. I adore them, and they are gorgeous. But, they are not a comfy pair of CLs (I do consider most of my CLs incredibly comfy)



What would be a good comfy pair of CL's with height like the piggy? I could tell they wouldn't be as comfy even if they break in but they're absolutely beautiful and so classic. There isn't much room in the back, when I get back home from work I will take a picture and post it. With you advice I will finalize whether or not I should return it. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## mrl1005

Fennie said:
			
		

> What would be a good comfy pair of CL's with height like the piggy? I could tell they wouldn't be as comfy even if they break in but they're absolutely beautiful and so classic. There isn't much room in the back, when I get back home from work I will take a picture and post it. With you advice I will finalize whether or not I should return it. Thank you for your reply!



For me personally my Biancas (140), piggy 100, and Lady Peeps (150) are incredibly comfy. There's also a thread on here discussing everyone's favorite, most comfortable, and most worn pairs. (For my cousin's wedding I wore my matte gold Aborinas, and I adore them. They're 150mm.)


----------



## Fennie

mrl1005 said:


> For me personally my Biancas (140), piggy 100, and Lady Peeps (150) are incredibly comfy. There's also a thread on here discussing everyone's favorite, most comfortable, and most worn pairs. (For my cousin's wedding I wore my matte gold Aborinas, and I adore them. They're 150mm.)



I'm a US7, if I get the lady peeps what size should I get? I look everywhere for customer reviews and etc but they're all different opinions.


----------



## mrl1005

Fennie said:
			
		

> I'm a US7, if I get the lady peeps what size should I get? I look everywhere for customer reviews and etc but they're all different opinions.



I take mine tts, but I can do 1/2 up as well. (37.5-38 for me). I'd do a search on the sizing thread though.


----------



## Fennie

mrl1005 said:


> I take mine tts, but I can do 1/2 up as well. (37.5-38 for me). I'd do a search on the sizing thread though.



thank you once again!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Fennie said:
			
		

> thank you once again!



Personally I went a half size up in the lady peep, they are patent and still tight. I think I could have gotten away with a full size, but only because they are patent.

If you get leather or suede, you may want to do a half size as they would be very easy to stretch in comparison.

I did a 41 in my patent plato piggies, and man do they hurt! I had to wear them about 7 times and get them bunion stretched. Now they are much more bearable, but in the end will always be a pointy toe shoe. Ouchies


----------



## honeybunch

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Personally I went a half size up in the lady peep, they are patent and still tight. I think I could have gotten away with a full size, but only because they are patent.
> 
> If you get leather or suede, you may want to do a half size as they would be very easy to stretch in comparison.
> 
> I did a 41 in my patent plato piggies, and man do they hurt! I had to wear them about 7 times and get them bunion stretched. Now they are much more bearable, but in the end will always be a pointy toe shoe. Ouchies



Is 41 your TTS?


----------



## Chakern

First if all I'm sorry if this question has been asked before. I can't find any search hits...

Well here it comes:

Is the Pigalle 100 easier to wear than the 85?? I have the 85 TTS and it feels like my foot is pressed forward so my toes, well my rigth pinky toe is about to pop out. They dont feel to small but they are not that comfy...

Any advice or experience??
(I know the headline is the 120 but I'm not that good in heels..)


----------



## Shoe_Addict

Hope this helps with sizing issues. I am usually a US size 5. 

I recently purchased my first Pigalle 120s online after having waited for so long for a size 34.5 to become available (1/2 sized down as advised by most). Got it in the mail and I was devastated when I tried it on and it was huge. It's narrow enough to stay on while walking on carpet, but in harder surfaces, i will be flying out of them. I am hoping that it is available in a 34 in the stores so that I can exchange. If not, its bye bye piggies & more waiting for me 

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...7di2ZMmwPbz4c/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...7di2ZMmwPbz4c/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...7di2ZMmwPbz4c/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## l.a_girl19

Shoe_Addict said:


> Hope this helps with sizing issues. I am usually a US size 5.
> 
> I recently purchased my first Pigalle 120s online after having waited for so long for a size 34.5 to become available (1/2 sized down as advised by most). Got it in the mail and I was devastated when I tried it on and it was huge. It's narrow enough to stay on while walking on carpet, but in harder surfaces, i will be flying out of them. I am hoping that it is available in a 34 in the stores so that I can exchange. If not, its bye bye piggies & more waiting for me
> 
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...7di2ZMmwPbz4c/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
> 
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...7di2ZMmwPbz4c/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/
> 
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...7di2ZMmwPbz4c/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/



I'm sorry to hear this It's best to size down a full size in the Pigalle 120. Even if it's a little tight at first, they will most likely stretch (depending on the material of course). I always size down a full size in this style. Did you contact a particular SA about wait-listing you for the size 34? This way, he or she can contact you as soon as they become available. I know how terrible waiting can be but it seems to be common for the Piggies. As a matter of fact, I am waiting for the nude Pigalle 120 to arrive at Madison...it seems like I've been waiting forever lol


----------



## Shoe_Addict

l.a_girl19 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this It's best to size down a full size in the Pigalle 120. Even if it's a little tight at first, they will most likely stretch (depending on the material of course). I always size down a full size in this style. Did you contact a particular SA about wait-listing you for the size 34? This way, he or she can contact you as soon as they become available. I know how terrible waiting can be but it seems to be common for the Piggies. As a matter of fact, I am waiting for the nude Pigalle 120 to arrive at Madison...it seems like I've been waiting forever lol



Hey, as far as I know the online boutique has them in stock. I called Horatio 2 weeks ago and they said they would get shipment last week, but i never called back since a 34.5 popped up in the online boutique. But as you can see I will be needing a smaller size. I called Horatio again today and they have a 34 so i'm gonna head there tomorrow.

As for the waitlist, I wouldn't rely on it too much unless you have connections. Niether the website nor the boutique called me when they had my size in stock. I had to make the stalk the website/ made the phonecall myself. I would call Horatio or check out the website for the nude ones!!!


----------



## honeybunch

Do the Pigalle spikes stretch much?


----------



## l.a_girl19

Shoe_Addict said:


> Hey, as far as I know the online boutique has them in stock. I called Horatio 2 weeks ago and they said they would get shipment last week, but i never called back since a 34.5 popped up in the online boutique. But as you can see I will be needing a smaller size. I called Horatio again today and they have a 34 so i'm gonna head there tomorrow.
> 
> As for the waitlist, I wouldn't rely on it too much unless you have connections. Niether the website nor the boutique called me when they had my size in stock. I had to make the stalk the website/ made the phonecall myself. I would call Horatio or check out the website for the nude ones!!!



That's great!!! I'm glad 

Yes, waitlists are not always reliable. At first I had to contact my SAs pretty often until they realized that I wasn't going away lol My SAs are very kind and they always call/email me when they get the style in stock. But like I said, when I first starting buying CLs from the US or overseas, it took constant reminding on my part so that the SAs wouldn't forget about me lol

Last week, the nude piggies were out of stock at all US boutiques. According to my SA at Madison, they are on their way


----------



## l.a_girl19

honeybunch said:


> Do the Pigalle spikes stretch much?



I don't think that the Pigalles stretch much but they do a little in most cases. Are your spike Piggies nappa leather? 

I am a true size 8 and take a 37 in the Pigalle 120. They are a little snug on me for the first wear but they fit perfect after that  In my experience once they stretch to fit you, they stop stretching  I hope this helps!


----------



## honeybunch

l.a_girl19 said:


> I don't think that the Pigalles stretch much but they do a little in most cases. Are your spike Piggies nappa leather?
> 
> I am a true size 8 and take a 37 in the Pigalle 120. They are a little snug on me for the first wear but they fit perfect after that  In my experience once they stretch to fit you, they stop stretching  I hope this helps!



Thanks.  They're the patent spikes.


----------



## piggieelaydee

Thanks for this post. I'm about to buy my first pair of LBs and I really wanted the pigalles, but was concerned about comfort. Definitely changed up my opinion on this shoe!!


----------



## flaweddesignn

i'm dying to get my hands on a pair of nude pigalles, but since we don't carry much louboutin in canada i may just have to resort to ordering online. thanks for the sizing tips!


----------



## l.a_girl19

piggieelaydee said:


> Thanks for this post. I'm about to buy my first pair of LBs and I really wanted the pigalles, but was concerned about comfort. Definitely changed up my opinion on this shoe!!





flaweddesignn said:


> i'm dying to get my hands on a pair of nude pigalles, but since we don't carry much louboutin in canada i may just have to resort to ordering online. thanks for the sizing tips!



Glad to be of help

*flaweddesignn*-you can also buy the nude Piggies from one of the US CL boutiques. I know that Madison is getting them soon. You can place an order by email (you can find boutique emails on the CL website under 'store locator') I am also in Canada and that is how I purchase my CLs. If we had to rely solely on Canadian stock, we would not have the best selection


----------



## flaweddesignn

l.a_girl19 said:


> Glad to be of help
> 
> *flaweddesignn*-you can also buy the nude Piggies from one of the US CL boutiques. I know that Madison is getting them soon. You can place an order by email (you can find boutique emails on the CL website under 'store locator') I am also in Canada and that is how I purchase my CLs. If we had to rely solely on Canadian stock, we would not have the best selection



I totally did not know you could do that - I'm going to email right now! thanks so much


----------



## l.a_girl19

flaweddesignn said:


> I totally did not know you could do that - I'm going to email right now! thanks so much



You're welcome


----------



## honeybunch

Just bought the black on black patent Pigalles 120.  So pretty but so tight in the toe box!  I'm hoping they stretch a bit.


----------



## QTbebe

I'm looking at getting a pair of pigalle 120, but don't know if my TTS is a 6.5 or a 7 since most suggestions say to go down a size

I wear anywhere from 36.5 - 37.5 in CL even for simple most people say TTS or go up half, and i'm a 36.5 in it. for other shoes i'm anywhere from 36.5 - 37 depending on brand.


----------



## wannaprada

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Do the Pigalle spikes stretch much?



Mines did not stretch nearly as much as my other Pigalles did.


----------



## anna_dulce

So I am shopping for my first ever designer heels for the holiday! I am torn between two shoes. The Pigalle 120 in black patent or the Jimmy Choo Anouk in black suede or in nude suede. I want a shoe that can easily be worn with denim for casual look and that can also be dressed up! any suggestions?


----------



## heida

anna_dulce said:


> So I am shopping for my first ever designer heels for the holiday! I am torn between two shoes. The Pigalle 120 in black patent or the Jimmy Choo Anouk in black suede or in nude suede. I want a shoe that can easily be worn with denim for casual look and that can also be dressed up! any suggestions?



And you dare ask this question on a Louboutin forum ? 

I say Pigalles !


----------



## anna_dulce

heida said:


> And you dare ask this question on a Louboutin forum ?
> 
> I say Pigalles !



oh yeah i know  I thought about that after I asked. lol I was in a dead in on deciding on where to go for a non bias opinion haha. but thank you!


----------



## stilly

anna_dulce said:


> So I am shopping for my first ever designer heels for the holiday! I am torn between two shoes. The Pigalle 120 in black patent or the Jimmy Choo Anouk in black suede or in nude suede. I want a shoe that can easily be worn with denim for casual look and that can also be dressed up! any suggestions?



They're all gorgeous but I'd suggest the Black Patent Pigalle 120s which are the most versatle and can be dressed up or down. I have the Anouks in Nude Suede but they don't go with as many things and I'm always worried about getting them dirty or wet...


----------



## stilly

QTbebe said:


> I'm looking at getting a pair of pigalle 120, but don't know if my TTS is a 6.5 or a 7 since most suggestions say to go down a size
> 
> I wear anywhere from 36.5 - 37.5 in CL even for simple most people say TTS or go up half, and i'm a 36.5 in it. for other shoes i'm anywhere from 36.5 - 37 depending on brand.



If you're going for Pigalle 120s, you should size down to a 36 due to the pitch of the heel...


----------



## QTbebe

stilly said:


> If you're going for Pigalle 120s, you should size down to a 36 due to the pitch of the heel...



Thank you so much! your replied has helped a lot!


----------



## anna_dulce

stilly said:


> They're all gorgeous but I'd suggest the Black Patent Pigalle 120s which are the most versatle and can be dressed up or down. I have the Anouks in Nude Suede but they don't go with as many things and I'm always worried about getting them dirty or wet...



Yes, I was thinking the same getting dirty. Especially with walking around Chicago! THANKS!


----------



## pocketsandbows

Hi ladies! I need your expert advise asap!! I am a U.S 7.5 and I tracked down the Pigalle 120 in a 37.5 ( I know :0( ) well I can put a finger in the back of the heel and my toes aren't awfully scrunched nor do I fall out of the shoes because of the little strap that is made into the heel, BUT the 37 is sold out everywhere. Would you recommend the 36.5? Or would that be pushing it? PLEASE HELP ME LADIES. I have been lusting after these shoes for over 2 years.


----------



## honeybunch

Is it true that the Pigalle spikes are more of a generous fit than the regular pigalle?  I have the Pigalle spikes in black patent with black spikes and I've just ordered the regular black patent ones in the same size.  They are both a full size down from my TTS.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

pocketsandbows said:


> Hi ladies! I need your expert advise asap!! I am a U.S 7.5 and I tracked down the Pigalle 120 in a 37.5 ( I know :0( ) well I can put a finger in the back of the heel and my toes aren't awfully scrunched nor do I fall out of the shoes because of the little strap that is made into the heel, BUT the 37 is sold out everywhere. Would you recommend the 36.5? Or would that be pushing it? PLEASE HELP ME LADIES. I have been lusting after these shoes for over 2 years.



You probably want a 36.5.


----------



## stilly

honeybunch said:


> Is it true that the Pigalle spikes are more of a generous fit than the regular pigalle?  I have the Pigalle spikes in black patent with black spikes and I've just ordered the regular black patent ones in the same size.  They are both a full size down from my TTS.



I didn't find the Pigalle Spike 120s to be much different in size than the normal Pigalle 120s. My Spikes are a tiny bit bigger but its nothing significant...


----------



## honeybunch

stilly said:


> I didn't find the Pigalle Spike 120s to be much different in size than the normal Pigalle 120s. My Spikes are a tiny bit bigger but its nothing significant...



Thank you.


----------



## Shoe_Addict

pocketsandbows said:


> Hi ladies! I need your expert advise asap!! I am a U.S 7.5 and I tracked down the Pigalle 120 in a 37.5 ( I know :0( ) well I can put a finger in the back of the heel and my toes aren't awfully scrunched nor do I fall out of the shoes because of the little strap that is made into the heel, BUT the 37 is sold out everywhere. Would you recommend the 36.5? Or would that be pushing it? PLEASE HELP ME LADIES. I have been lusting after these shoes for over 2 years.



Hi, I am a 35 in CL. I purchased the 34.5 when it became available and my feet were swimming in them so I had to return. I would go a full size down and let the shoe stretch instead of having it fit comfortably at first but dealing with heel slippage later on after it stretches. 

Hope this helps! Good luck


----------



## pocketsandbows

Shoe_Addict said:


> Hi, I am a 35 in CL. I purchased the 34.5 when it became available and my feet were swimming in them so I had to return. I would go a full size down and let the shoe stretch instead of having it fit comfortably at first but dealing with heel slippage later on after it stretches.
> 
> Hope this helps! Good luck



Thank you so much for the visual! This is exactly how the 37.5 (TTS US brand shoes) looked on me. It was pretty bad. I now have the 36.5 and they fit well in length but I can barely stand for 2 mins because my toes are soooo curled over. What should I do? I can't even stretch them if I can't walk around lol. I'm thinking of getting them professionally stretched since the height is comfortable for me.


----------



## ouija board

pocketsandbows said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for the visual! This is exactly how the 37.5 (TTS US brand shoes) looked on me. It was pretty bad. I now have the 36.5 and they fit well in length but I can barely stand for 2 mins because my toes are soooo curled over. What should I do? I can't even stretch them if I can't walk around lol. I'm thinking of getting them professionally stretched since the height is comfortable for me.



I've had reasonable luck stuffing the toe box with a thick sock. Doesn't stretch patent very much, but it might stretch enough that you can walk around the house. To help with the toe curling, I use blister block (or in a pinch, deodorant) on the top of my toes to help the them slide in better. I think someone here has suggested Vaseline, too.


----------



## pocketsandbows

ouija board said:


> I've had reasonable luck stuffing the toe box with a thick sock. Doesn't stretch patent very much, but it might stretch enough that you can walk around the house. To help with the toe curling, I use blister block (or in a pinch, deodorant) on the top of my toes to help the them slide in better. I think someone here has suggested Vaseline, too.



Thank you so much! I'll try that. I feel like my toes are in there they just can't lay flat if that makes sense, like the shoe is too small. I'll try the blister block and let you all know how that works. I really appreciate you ladies trying to help me! Who knew shoes could be this complicated lol


----------



## Shoe_Addict

pocketsandbows said:


> Thank you so much for the visual! This is exactly how the 37.5 (TTS US brand shoes) looked on me. It was pretty bad. I now have the 36.5 and they fit well in length but I can barely stand for 2 mins because my toes are soooo curled over. What should I do? I can't even stretch them if I can't walk around lol. I'm thinking of getting them professionally stretched since the height is comfortable for me.


You're welcome. Unfortunately since a 34 is currently sold out and I wasn't able to purchase, I can't give you advice on breaking this style in. Also, I've never had this issue with any of my shoes. You can definitely backtrack on this thread though. You can find lots of different tips & suggestions from different girls. Good Luck!


----------



## akillian24

I asked in the sizing thread, but thought I'd ask the experts in here as well:  
I am a 37 CL. I can get my foot into the 120 patent 36 Pigalle, but it is excruciating.  Should I bump up to 36.5 since it's patent or will it stretch as well?


----------



## honeybunch

Wore my black patent Pigalles for the first time last night. I sized down a whole size in these. It's the first time I've worn this style before other than trying them on around the house.  I also own the PP 120 which are so comfortable.  At first the Pigalle 120 were pretty comfortable and I could walk easily in them.  My toes didn't feel squished and I actually worried that if they stretched a bit they'd be too big.  I literally walked from car to restaurant and sat down in them for the whole evening.  I only wore them for about 3 hours, sitting down most of the time, but by the end of the evening my feet were killing me.  When I had to walk on the uneven pavement to get back to the car I could barely walk I'm not joking, my toes were so sore.  Now these shoes didn't hurt at all when I first put them on and my toes didn't feel squished either so I can't imagine the pain you ladies must go through whose toes feel squished in them from the start. When I took them off my feet looked like they'd taken on the shape of the shoe and got pointed!  I already have a slight bunion on one of my feet so I'm sure it will get worse from wearing these shoes. I don't know if I can bear to put them on again.  I purchased the Pigalle Spikes and now I'm wondering whether to let them go as I'm sure they'll be even more painful as the leather is so rigid with the spikes attached.  Another thing, I barely walked outside in these but when I got home I noticed that the point of the shoes was badly worn away on the soles.  I'm not one of these people who frets about the red sole wearing away and I never have soles added to my shoes but I was quite alarmed at the rate the point had worn down after just one wear, almost to the point where it was reaching the actual top of the point where the patent leather starts.  Is this normal?  I mean, the pavements where i walked were actually really uneven and rugged so I'm not surprised the soles were worn but not to that extent.


----------



## akillian24

Alrightie - Here are my pictures.  My feet fit in these... but I can't even take five steps, my toes are screaming! Again, my tts CL is a 37, these are a 36. I'm wondering if I should get a 36.5.  I can feel all four of my toes (minus my big toe) hitting the tip/side wall of the shoe and worry that portion won't stretch, especially because they are patent and I won't wear them but maybe three times a month.  <--- Two reasons why I wonder if it might make more sense to bump up to the 37.5 and pad a bit for comfort's sake.


PS - I have no idea why Photobucket isn't shrinking my pictures. Sorry for the giant foot spam.  :weird:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

akillian24 said:


> I asked in the sizing thread, but thought I'd ask the experts in here as well:
> I am a 37 CL. I can get my foot into the 120 patent 36 Pigalle, but it is excruciating.  Should I bump up to 36.5 since it's patent or will it stretch as well?


YyyyyeeessssssSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## akillian24

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> YyyyyeeessssssSSSSSS!!!!!



HOT - I was so hoping you'd be able to help!  Thank you! So I'll order the 36.5 instead of hoping the 36s will stretch. I only plan to wear them a couple times a month so I suspect their won't be as much stretching since they're patent as well. 

Merry (belated) Christmas!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

akillian24 said:


> HOT - I was so hoping you'd be able to help!  Thank you! So I'll order the 36.5 instead of hoping the 36s will stretch. I only plan to wear them a couple times a month so I suspect their won't be as much stretching since they're patent as well.
> 
> Merry (belated) Christmas!


I am a US6.5 and I either wear a 36.5 or a 37 for most CLs.  My Pigalle 100, Simple 100 are 37s and my Pigalle 120 is a 36.  Yes they are tight initially, but I assure you they do stretch.  The only pair I went up to a 36.5 was the red/red spike because the patent felt so much tougher than a regular pair and I know I would hardly ever wear them to the point they would stretch.

Stay with your 36.  You won't regret it.  Sure the 36.5 is comfy from the get-go, but it would be impossible to walk in 120s with heel slippage.

Merry (belated) Christmas


----------



## akillian24

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am a US6.5 and I either wear a 36.5 or a 37 for most CLs.  My Pigalle 100, Simple 100 are 37s and my Pigalle 120 is a 36.  Yes they are tight initially, but I assure you they do stretch.  The only pair I went up to a 36.5 was the red/red spike because the patent felt so much tougher than a regular pair and I know I would hardly ever wear them to the point they would stretch.
> 
> Stay with your 36.  You won't regret it.  Sure the 36.5 is comfy from the get-go, but it would be impossible to walk in 120s with heel slippage.
> 
> Merry (belated) Christmas



Oh - Thank heavens you clarified! Thank you!  
Yes, the 36.5s were also pretty snug, but a bit less so in the toebox.  I read all 60+ pages of this thread and came away with:  Buy the smallest Pigalle you can cram your foot into initially.. and if that's the case, then 36 is my shoe!

Phew. I'm so nervous, but if you say so, I trust you!  This is going to be a very painful break-in period! LOL


----------



## _frequentlyfly

I am going to order my first pair if black leather pigalles 100. I am a size 36.5 in every other CL shoe. Should I order the 35.5? Please reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

_frequentlyfly said:


> I am going to order my first pair if black leather pigalles 100. I am a size 36.5 in every other CL shoe. Should I order the 35.5? Please reply. Thanks in advance.


Go for 36.5.  You only go a full size down if you are getting a Pigalle 120.


----------



## flaweddesignn

i just got my nude pigalle 120s. I usually wear 36.5 or 37 and i got them in 36.. I'm still trying to figure out how to walk in them without looking like an idiot! also, my toes get really red when i have them on, and it looks kinda goofy against the nude. does anyone else have that problem?


----------



## brownsugarplum

Hello ladies. Please help! Where are you buying your Pigalles from? They seem to be sold out everywhere. I live in london and i am interested in the black patents.


----------



## Christchrist

brownsugarplum said:
			
		

> Hello ladies. Please help! Where are you buying your Pigalles from? They seem to be sold out everywhere. I live in london and i am interested in the black patents.



Madison or Horatio CL boutique


----------



## brownsugarplum

Thank you for replying.


----------



## QTbebe

i'm usually a 37 in CL (mostly all styles) I only went down half a size on the love me cause the sides were spilling out like crazy and my toes were not in pain vs the 36. But there is a heel gap on my left feet (i guess this feet is smaller) and I'm not sure if one heel grip will be enough


----------



## leana01

Hi Ladies!

I need your help.  I am a U.S. 9 in most brands (i.e. Steve Madden, Guess, Jessica Simpson, etc). I have a patent Bianca 140 and a suede Ron Ron 100 both in size 39.5 and they fit perfectly. I happened to stumble across a nude patent pigalle in size 39 on the CL online boutique so I immediately ordered it. Now after reading all 67 pages of this thread I'm thinking I need a 38.5. Do you think I should cancel the my order for the 39? I really don't want to wait for a 38.5 but there's nothing I hate more than heel slippage!


----------



## Christchrist

leana01 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I need your help.  I am a U.S. 9 in most brands (i.e. Steve Madden, Guess, Jessica Simpson, etc). I have a patent Bianca 140 and a suede Ron Ron 100 both in size 39.5 and they fit perfectly. I happened to stumble across a nude patent pigalle in size 39 on the CL online boutique so I immediately ordered it. Now after reading all 67 pages of this thread I'm thinking I need a 38.5. Do you think I should cancel the my order for the 39? I really don't want to wait for a 38.5 but there's nothing I hate more than heel slippage!



The 39 may work. It works for me and we are about the same size. Piggy 120 I'm 38.5-39. US I'm 8.5. You should be ok


----------



## leana01

Christchrist said:


> The 39 may work. It works for me and we are about the same size. Piggy 120 I'm 38.5-39. US I'm 8.5. You should be ok



Thanks CC! I guess I won't cancel my order.


----------



## Christchrist

leana01 said:
			
		

> Thanks CC! I guess I won't cancel my order.



Let me know how it goes


----------



## leana01

Christchrist said:


> Let me know how it goes



Will do!


----------



## bomogirl

Hi there, I am planning to order a pair of Pigalle 120 in black patent, after a pair of black Decollete 100 in black calf that I ordered had to go back due to being too small. 

I'm a 39 in almost all shoe brands, but have a wide foot at the front. The Decollete were a 39 but were way too small - my foot was squashed and was spilling out at the front and the sides. I've read since then that that style does come up very small, so I'm now not sure what to do about the Pigalle 120. I've ordered a 39.5, having read elsewhere that you should only size/half size up if you have a very wide foot, but am wondering if that might end up being too big. 

Can you help, please?


----------



## honeybunch

bomogirl said:


> Hi there, I am planning to order a pair of Pigalle 120 in black patent, after a pair of black Decollete 100 in black calf that I ordered had to go back due to being too small.
> 
> I'm a 39 in almost all shoe brands, but have a wide foot at the front. The Decollete were a 39 but were way too small - my foot was squashed and was spilling out at the front and the sides. I've read since then that that style does come up very small, so I'm now not sure what to do about the Pigalle 120. I've ordered a 39.5, having read elsewhere that you should only size/half size up if you have a very wide foot, but am wondering if that might end up being too big.
> 
> Can you help, please?



People usually size DOWN in Pigalle 120s, not up.  I take a full size down from my TTS but a lot of people just go down half a size.  I would not size up in Pigalle 120s.  Go TTS at the very most.


----------



## bomogirl

Excellent, thank you very much.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

thank you so much for this valuable info!


----------



## Helenroze

Hello ladies, I was searching for some advice on newly bought Pigalle Patent 120 and found this amazing forum. Thank you so much for taking time to post all this useful information. 
I've just purchased my first Pigalle and am totally confused whether I've got the size right. Actually 3 pairs of CL were bought simultaneously and all 3 are in different sizes - 38 (Pigalle), 38.5 and 39 (forgot the names(((). 
Pigalle are exactly for my size so in case my foot will get bigger by end of day I am not able to even get it into the shoe. Is this how it supposed to be or should I go and change it for 38.5 even though it is slightly big for me? 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Helenroze said:
			
		

> Hello ladies, I was searching for some advice on newly bought Pigalle Patent 120 and found this amazing forum. Thank you so much for taking time to post all this useful information.
> I've just purchased my first Pigalle and am totally confused whether I've got the size right. Actually 3 pairs of CL were bought simultaneously and all 3 are in different sizes - 38 (Pigalle), 38.5 and 39 (forgot the names((().
> Pigalle are exactly for my size so in case my foot will get bigger by end of day I am not able to even get it into the shoe. Is this how it supposed to be or should I go and change it for 38.5 even though it is slightly big for me?
> Thanks in advance!!!



Are they new? They will stretch


----------



## Helenroze

Yeah. Totally new. So I should not worry and keep it? My friend insists I return it and I simply cannot give them back!!! It's the sexiest shoe existing!


----------



## Christchrist

Helenroze said:
			
		

> Yeah. Totally new. So I should not worry and keep it? My friend insists I return it and I simply cannot give them back!!! It's the sexiest shoe existing!



They should be fine. If they are too big they will flop off you


----------



## Helenroze

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They should be fine. If they are too big they will flop off you



Thanks, Christchrist, am totally happy now and excited to wear them soon!


----------



## Christchrist

Helenroze said:
			
		

> Thanks, Christchrist, am totally happy now and excited to wear them soon!



Yeah let us know how you do. Piggy can be tricky


----------



## bomogirl

Tried on some Pigalle 120s today (spiked, which is not what I want at the moment) just to be sure on size, and sure enough I was a 38 in those (normally a 39 in other shoe brands). Also tried some 100s (they had some awesome pink ones in the sale in a 39) and - sadly, given the sale situation - I'm probably a 38.5 in those.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Christchrist

bomogirl said:
			
		

> Tried on some Pigalle 120s today (spiked, which is not what I want at the moment) just to be sure on size, and sure enough I was a 38 in those (normally a 39 in other shoe brands). Also tried some 100s (they had some awesome pink ones in the sale in a 39) and - sadly, given the sale situation - I'm probably a 38.5 in those.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



Where was this pink piggy?


----------



## leana01

lvpiggy said:
			
		

> A brief addendum to the section on COMFORT AIDS - I realised I forgot to include one of the comfort aids in my pigalle toolkit!
> 
> Please note this is only for use when wearing hosiery! If you never plan to wear your pigalles with hosiery, feel free to ignore this post altogether (^(oo)^)
> 
> Hosiery can present quite a challenge for the pigalle 120 wearer - the slippery surface of the hosiery and the pitch of the shoe makes for some very very squished little piggies in that pointy toe box, I imagine! Fear not, for Wolford has very thoughtfully addressed this issue for us.
> 
> It's called, appropriately enough, "stop slipping!"
> 
> Stop Slipping is basically a very flat, wide silicone strip place on the footbed of the shoe; your body heat and the texture of the silicone against the hosiery will keep you from sliding around in your pigalles! I'm told it's the same silicone used for the inner bands on the stay-ups. Best of all, Stop Slipping does NOT use adhesive or leave any residue. It's designed to be transferred between all of your shoes with ease! All you do is wash it with cold water & a little soap after use, & let it air dry before you use it again (^(oo)^)v
> 
> proper placement should look something like this (I put a piggy face at each end, since it's a bit difficult to see the clear silicone strip:



Where do you buy the Stop Slipping insert?

TIA!


----------



## laurenychu

does anyone have the pigalle boots? i tried searching the forum and didn`t see anything!


----------



## mrl1005

laurenychu said:
			
		

> does anyone have the pigalle boots? i tried searching the forum and didn`t see anything!



Do you mean the pigalle boots from this past season or the pretty woman boots from a few seasons ago?


----------



## HeelAddict

laurenychu said:
			
		

> does anyone have the pigalle boots? i tried searching the forum and didn`t see anything!



I have the pigalle ankle boots - they're called Dahlia, but I'd love the Pigalle knee high boots x


----------



## leana01

mal said:


> I like the Wolford silicone strips- they keep my foot from sliding forward and so helps with heel slipping and also make my toes more comfy! $10!



Where do you buy these?


----------



## leana01

After a little (size) hiccup, I'm finally ready to introduce you all to my nude pigalle 120's! I'm so excited to finally have them in my CORRECT size!  I had to go a 1/2 size down from my U.S. TTS to avoid heel slippage but these babies are TIGHT in the toe box.  I have been wearing them a bit around the house to break them in and I can already feel a difference. FYI, wearing tights or stockings helps to make the break-in process a little more tolerable. 

Do they look too small? They feel ok and I don't have much trouble walking in them but my pinky toes are screaming. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Christchrist

leana01 said:
			
		

> After a little (size) hiccup, I'm finally ready to introduce you all to my nude pigalle 120's! I'm so excited to finally have them in my CORRECT size!  I had to go a 1/2 size down from my U.S. TTS to avoid heel slippage but these babies are TIGHT in the toe box.  I have been wearing them a bit around the house to break them in and I can already feel a difference. FYI, wearing tights or stockings helps to make the break-in process a little more tolerable.
> 
> Do they look too small? They feel ok and I don't have much trouble walking in them but my pinky toes are screaming.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



They look great on you.


----------



## leana01

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They look great on you.



Thanks!


----------



## bomogirl

I finally got my Pigalle 120 black patent yesterday. I am over the moon and can't stop looking at them! 

I went a whole size down from my TTS in other brands (after trying on my TTS in a different variation of Pigalle 120 which was way too big) and they are certainly tight on the toe - not rubbing or hurting as such, my toes just feel squashed to within an inch of their lives! The fit is perfect at the heel, though, so I'm going to persevere. I've only tried without hosiery so far.

I kind of know they will stretch, but please reassure me! I have no problem walking in the heel height (many years of practice in very high shoes!) but the squashed toes make me look as if I can't walk confidently in heels!


----------



## AshleyAndrea

I have the Piggie 120 blk patent and find them a little hard to walk in, I've defineitly experienced the slippage! lol! But I hope that insole shoe pads will stop that from happening because i truly enjoy this shoe. This is my first pair of pigalles, I have them in a 35my next pair will be a 34.5


----------



## gigilovesshoes

bomogirl said:


> I finally got my Pigalle 120 black patent yesterday. I am over the moon and can't stop looking at them!
> 
> I went a whole size down from my TTS in other brands (after trying on my TTS in a different variation of Pigalle 120 which was way too big) and they are certainly tight on the toe - not rubbing or hurting as such, my toes just feel squashed to within an inch of their lives! The fit is perfect at the heel, though, so I'm going to persevere. I've only tried without hosiery so far.
> 
> I kind of know they will stretch, but please reassure me! I have no problem walking in the heel height (many years of practice in very high shoes!) but the squashed toes make me look as if I can't walk confidently in heels!


I just received my nude patent Pigalle 120's and am having the exact same issue! I'm a 39 in most of my other CL's and 39 in Jimmy Choos. I tried the Pigalle 120 in a 38.5 and I had heel slippage right off the bat, so I went down to a 38. It feels ok in the heel (although that small elastic is driving me crazy) but my toes are definitely curled over. I've been wearing them around my house with tights, then moved up to a light sock, and am now wearing a thick fuzzy sock to help stretch the toe box out. I figure that if I can get the shoes on with thick socks then these must be the right size for my bare feet! If this doesn't work then I'll consider taking them to a cobbler. 

Hope yours feel better soon!


----------



## sharon100

They look lovely on you and the fit looks ok to me,  'screaming pinkies that sounds very familer ! '  .... but saying that im sure they will shape to your toes and feel great soon, , Sharon


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

leana01 said:


> after a little (size) hiccup, i'm finally ready to introduce you all to my nude pigalle 120's! I'm so excited to finally have them in my correct size! :d i had to go a 1/2 size down from my u.s. Tts to avoid heel slippage but these babies are tight in the toe box.  I have been wearing them a bit around the house to break them in and i can already feel a difference. Fyi, wearing tights or stockings helps to make the break-in process a little more tolerable.
> 
> Do they look too small? They feel ok and i don't have much trouble walking in them but my pinky toes are screaming.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


poifect!!!


----------



## laurenychu

mrl1005 said:


> Do you mean the pigalle boots from this past season or the pretty woman boots from a few seasons ago?


oops sorry i haven`t checked up on tpf in a while! i meant the knee high version called the pigalle botta. it`s on his site now..but wondering if the comfort level is the same or better? i have patent pigalles in 120mm and they`re not too bad!


----------



## mrl1005

laurenychu said:


> oops sorry i haven`t checked up on tpf in a while! i meant the knee high version called the pigalle botta. it`s on his site now..but wondering if the comfort level is the same or better? i have patent pigalles in 120mm and they`re not too bad!



hehe not a problem!! I haven't even tried the pigalle botta from this season. If you can do the patent piggy 120s you could prob do any of his heels/boots!


----------



## leana01

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> poifect!!!



Haha thanks! I'm still breaking them in but its getting better. Still haven't built up the courage to go out in them though.


----------



## Brazucaa

leana01 said:


> After a little (size) hiccup, I'm finally ready to introduce you all to my nude pigalle 120's! I'm so excited to finally have them in my CORRECT size!  I had to go a 1/2 size down from my U.S. TTS to avoid heel slippage but these babies are TIGHT in the toe box.  I have been wearing them a bit around the house to break them in and I can already feel a difference. FYI, wearing tights or stockings helps to make the break-in process a little more tolerable.
> 
> Do they look too small? They feel ok and I don't have much trouble walking in them but my pinky toes are screaming.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Screamin' or not, L, you look as HOT as HOT (HelenOfTroy ) herself. Good luck with your breaking-in!

B


----------



## CallMeSteph

leana01 said:
			
		

> After a little (size) hiccup, I'm finally ready to introduce you all to my nude pigalle 120's! I'm so excited to finally have them in my CORRECT size!  I had to go a 1/2 size down from my U.S. TTS to avoid heel slippage but these babies are TIGHT in the toe box.  I have been wearing them a bit around the house to break them in and I can already feel a difference. FYI, wearing tights or stockings helps to make the break-in process a little more tolerable.
> 
> Do they look too small? They feel ok and I don't have much trouble walking in them but my pinky toes are screaming.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Your shoes and tights look gorgeous! I don't own Pigalles but I read that they really stretch out over time. How long did it take to break them in?


----------



## bomogirl

gigilovesshoes said:


> I just received my nude patent Pigalle 120's and am having the exact same issue! I'm a 39 in most of my other CL's and 39 in Jimmy Choos. I tried the Pigalle 120 in a 38.5 and I had heel slippage right off the bat, so I went down to a 38. It feels ok in the heel (although that small elastic is driving me crazy) but my toes are definitely curled over. I've been wearing them around my house with tights, then moved up to a light sock, and am now wearing a thick fuzzy sock to help stretch the toe box out. I figure that if I can get the shoes on with thick socks then these must be the right size for my bare feet! If this doesn't work then I'll consider taking them to a cobbler.
> 
> Hope yours feel better soon!



They're getting there! When I'm sitting down in them, they are SO comfortable, but as soon as I stand, my little toes are sore, and walking is fairly agonising! I wore them out for the first time last Saturday night and spent most of my evening sitting on bar stools trying to cross my legs in such a way that the maximum number of people could see my red soles. 

They've been back in the box with socks stuffed in the toes all week, and I'm giving them another outing later so I'm hoping they'll get progressively more comfortable.

How are you getting on with yours?


----------



## honeybunch

I'm so happy, I've finally broken in my patent Pigalles after the third wear!  Each time they've become less and less painful and last night they were actually comfortable to wear.  Admittedly they were never that tight in the toe box even though I sized down by a whole size but I do have narrow feet.


----------



## Helenroze

Hello ladies, 

Got a question - got this new Pigalle 120 and after some work it is ok on my feet but the right one has started to make a strange puf sound. It looks like there is air between my foot and the shoe and every time I walk this air is getting away. Anybody ever had this problem? What to do with it? I can wear it from comfort point of view but this sound is driving me crazy!
Thanx in advance!


----------



## leana01

Brazucaa said:


> Screamin' or not, L, you look as HOT as HOT (HelenOfTroy ) herself. Good luck with your breaking-in!
> 
> B



Thank you!



CallMeSteph said:


> Your shoes and tights look gorgeous! I don't own Pigalles but I read that they really stretch out over time. How long did it take to break them in?



Thanks Steph! Mine still aren't broken in but I've only worn them outside of the house 1 time.  They weren't as bad as I thought they would be either.  I could imagine that after 2-3 wears they will be noticeably more comfortable.


----------



## DebbiNC

Helenroze said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Got a question - got this new Pigalle 120 and after some work it is ok on my feet but the right one has started to make a strange puf sound. It looks like there is air between my foot and the shoe and every time I walk this air is getting away. Anybody ever had this problem? What to do with it? I can wear it from comfort point of view but this sound is driving me crazy!
> Thanx in advance!



If you are wearing the shoes without hosiery (which many of us do), you are suffering through a case of what I call, "shoe farts". Wearing hosiery will fix the problem in the near term along with continued wear over the longer term...or at least that's been my experience. I know wear hosiery with 120s is a bit of a challenge, but that is merely a near term fix if you want to wear the shoes.  

Good luck! It's a maddening problem, but one that I've seen go away over time.


----------



## Helenroze

Thank you so much, DebbiNC. Will hope for the best. I love the shoes and finally they fit me well


----------



## joeyjoeyjoey

I'm wearing a spikes flats in size 37.5 and sized down a full size for my pigalle...
My toes looks very cramped at the front but hearing what you ladies say on the forum I'm thinking they SHOULD feel better after a few wears!

Cannot wait to show you girls her beauty!!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

bomogirl said:


> They're getting there! When I'm sitting down in them, they are SO comfortable, but as soon as I stand, my little toes are sore, and walking is fairly agonising! I wore them out for the first time last Saturday night and spent most of my evening sitting on bar stools trying to cross my legs in such a way that the maximum number of people could see my red soles.
> 
> They've been back in the box with socks stuffed in the toes all week, and I'm giving them another outing later so I'm hoping they'll get progressively more comfortable.
> 
> How are you getting on with yours?



Mine are definitely stretching! I haven't worn them out yet since they are still a tiny bit tight in the toe box, but I've been doing the blow dryer trick and they are now starting to feel comfortable. After the first 3 days I wore them around the house I got a terrible blood blister under the skin on my 4th toe. It's now healing and I just cover the sore spot with a band-aid & blister block. Despite the really painful break in period I went ahead and ordered a pair of Pigalle 120s in black patent!  Yayyy for black and nude pumps!


----------



## Soli156

Hi ladies! Any tips on how to stretch the toe box on my pigalle 100'? length is perfect, but my toes are getting a little squished, and the widest part of my foot is kinda not sitting right in the shoe, but a little high, pressing against the sides, if you know what I mean. I have a ball in about 1.5 week and would love to wear them to that! 
THanks in advance!


----------



## bomogirl

Mine are definitely getting better too! I disagree about hosiery being a challenge, though - they're much more comfortable with stockings than in bare feet! My only slight issue now is that my little toe on my right foot feels like it's going to pop out over the side of the shoe, as the vamp is so low. Anyone else have this issue? I'm concerned it's going to get worse as the toe box stretches more...


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies...argh! I've just received (all the way from Europe..I'm in AU) my patent piggy spikes 120 (Paris rose) they didn't stock my usual size (35.5) so had to choose between the 35 and 36...I went with the 36 because lots of girls were posting they went half up because the spikes were such a killer and unfortunately they're a bit big. Any tips on making them work? They're not terrible. I have a gap at the back that I can squeeze my finger in have had a little walk on the carpet and my foot doesn't fall out...yet anyway.

Should I have gone for the 35 or can I work with 36..? The 35 may have been to small (I've never tried spikes in 120 so wasn't sure)?? I think it would cost me too much to send them back. Thoughts/ help appreciated...?


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies...argh! I've just received (all the way from Europe..I'm in AU) my patent piggy spikes 120 (Paris rose) they didn't stock my usual size (35.5) so had to choose between the 35 and 36...I went with the 36 because lots of girls were posting they went half up because the spikes were such a killer and unfortunately they're a bit big. Any tips on making them work? They're not terrible. I have a gap at the back that I can squeeze my finger in have had a little walk on the carpet and my foot doesn't fall out...yet anyway.
> 
> Should I have gone for the 35 or can I work with 36..? The 35 may have been to small (I've never tried spikes in 120 so wasn't sure)?? I think it would cost me too much to send them back. Thoughts/ help appreciated...?



No 35 would have been excruciating.  Put a gel pad under the ball of your foot. It will help. It helps me


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> No 35 would have been excruciating.  Put a gel pad under the ball of your foot. It will help. It helps me



Thanks CC...that's what I wanted to hear. Ill give it a go...xxxxxxx


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Thanks CC...that's what I wanted to hear. Ill give it a go...xxxxxxx



I wouldn't go down on spikes. They don't have a lot of give


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

JessieG said:


> Hi ladies...argh! I've just received (all the way from Europe..I'm in AU) my patent piggy spikes 120 (Paris rose) they didn't stock my usual size (35.5) so had to choose between the 35 and 36...I went with the 36 because lots of girls were posting they went half up because the spikes were such a killer and unfortunately they're a bit big. Any tips on making them work? They're not terrible. I have a gap at the back that I can squeeze my finger in have had a little walk on the carpet and my foot doesn't fall out...yet anyway.
> 
> Should I have gone for the 35 or can I work with 36..? The 35 may have been to small (I've never tried spikes in 120 so wasn't sure)?? I think it would cost me too much to send them back. Thoughts/ help appreciated...?


Jessie

I agree with cc.  The spikes doesn't give as much as the regular piggies.  I, myself, went up half a size from my regular Pigalle120 because the toebox was not tight, but a killer.

I also have a bit of a gap in the heel, but a full length silicone insole helps from my feet slipping forward.  I found it better than the one that you put just under the ball of the feet.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> I wouldn't go down on spikes. They don't have a lot of give



Thanks to both of you...I am very reassured I made the right decision on the size then...god love both of you...my fave TPF ladies...
I've never seen full size gem foot thingies....will have to hunt some down.

It must have been your post I read HOT about sizing half up...I didn't remember it was you...so thankx...x


----------



## Ellewalker

Help.. Please...

I'm looking at purchasing a pair of pigalle spikes fluro Rose.. I can't decided whether to get the 120 or the 100 heel?
I love the height and look of the 120 I'm just scared they be too high and hurt.

I have the lady peep and they hurt after a couple of hours... Will the 120 be similar?

Also sizing help would be appreciated... 36.5 in lady peep.. Same in pigalle's?

Xx thanks ladies


----------



## Christchrist

Ellewalker said:


> Help.. Please...
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing a pair of pigalle spikes fluro Rose.. I can't decided whether to get the 120 or the 100 heel?
> I love the height and look of the 120 I'm just scared they be too high and hurt.
> 
> I have the lady peep and they hurt after a couple of hours... Will the 120 be similar?
> 
> Also sizing help would be appreciated... 36.5 in lady peep.. Same in pigalle's?
> 
> Xx thanks ladies



You will not be wearing the 120 as long as the 100. It takes getting used to and walking in. It's a very different shoe. Now I'm a 39.5 in piggy 100 and lady peep. Pigalle 120 I'm a 38.5. You'll probably wear the 100 more. Here is the size comparison
Perche 100 pigalle and rose matador 120 pigalle


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Ellewalker said:


> Help.. Please...
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing a pair of pigalle spikes fluro Rose.. I can't decided whether to get the 120 or the 100 heel?
> I love the height and look of the 120 I'm just scared they be too high and hurt.
> 
> I have the lady peep and they hurt after a couple of hours... Will the 120 be similar?
> 
> Also sizing help would be appreciated... 36.5 in lady peep.. Same in pigalle's?
> 
> Xx thanks ladies


I am the same size as you.  36.5 for LPs.  My Pigalle 100s are 37 and 120s are 36.


----------



## AEGIS

Ellewalker said:


> Help.. Please...
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing a pair of pigalle spikes fluro Rose.. I can't decided whether to get the 120 or the 100 heel?
> I love the height and look of the 120 I'm just scared they be too high and hurt.
> 
> I have the lady peep and they hurt after a couple of hours... Will the 120 be similar?
> 
> Also sizing help would be appreciated... 36.5 in lady peep.. Same in pigalle's?
> 
> Xx thanks ladies





your feet will hurt after a couple of minutes in the pigalle 120


----------



## Ellewalker

AEGIS said:


> your feet will hurt after a couple of minutes in the pigalle 120


I thought you may all say that! Haha I just love the look of the 120 but then I'll be making the same mistake as with my LPs... Just being able to wear them for short periods..

Hmm so confused - need one of every pair!!


----------



## chilecorona

Please help with sizing on strassed. I've called the boutiques and found 120s in 39.5 & 40. My TTS is 40.5. They have kid and patent. I don't care about color or material because they're going to be strassed. 

So, does  it make a difference in going down half a size vs. full size, if it's patent instead of kid? Also, should I break them in before strassing? I do have a pair of kid decolletes that are 40 and they were a b*tch to break in and still a wee but snug. TIA!


----------



## stilly

chilecorona said:


> Please help with sizing on strassed. I've called the boutiques and found 120s in 39.5 & 40. My TTS is 40.5. They have kid and patent. I don't care about color or material because they're going to be strassed.
> 
> So, does  it make a difference in going down half a size vs. full size, if it's patent instead of kid? Also, should I break them in before strassing? I do have a pair of kid decolletes that are 40 and they were a b*tch to break in and still a wee but snug. TIA!



I go down a half size on all my Pigalle 120s but it really depends on your feet. I have several pairs that I've gone a full size down and they're a bit snug but wearable. All Pigalles will stretch so I would suggest breaking them in before strassing.


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, is it normal to have a bit of a gap at the back with Pigalle 120s?  I didn't notice it so much with my black patent ones.  I'm sure they were more snug at the back when I first bought them but my new nude Pigalles have a small gap at the back straight from the box.  They don't feel like they're slipping off my feet because the elastic is holding them in.  I've already sized down by a full size from a 38 to a 37 so I think a 36.5 would be sizing down too much, especially if my feet swell in the summer.  I just need to know if it's normal to have a bit of a gap or should I return them and try another pair in the same size?  I do have narrow feet so maybe this is why.  TIA.


----------



## Ellewalker

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am the same size as you.  36.5 for LPs.  My Pigalle 100s are 37 and 120s are 36.


Do you have a gap at the heel? I have quite wide feet and while my LPs are super comfortable now that took a while to break in. 

So if I'm a 36.5 in the LP and have wide feet should I go half up a size in the pigalle 100 spike?
Help I have to confirm my order tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## loverbalenciaga

hi could you help me?
i have bought the christian louboutin pigalle studded pumps 120
i am size 38 and i unfortunately i bought them a size 38. they are slipping away and i can't really walk. what can i do so they could fit me perfectly? 

thank u


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Ellewalker said:


> Do you have a gap at the heel? I have quite wide feet and while my LPs are super comfortable now that took a while to break in.
> 
> So if I'm a 36.5 in the LP and have wide feet should I go half up a size in the pigalle 100 spike?
> Help I have to confirm my order tomorrow!! Xx


My feet are not narrow.  My heels are tiny, but it spreads out towards my toes and I guess I would say my feet are normal to wide.  

My LPs are 36.5, but I also need to break them in.  My Pigalle 100 are 37 and Pigalle 120 are 36, but I had to go half up for the spiked piggies (red/red) to 36.5 and yes I do have a very slight gap at the heel.  

Since I never tried on the spiked piggies in 100s, I cannot say for sure, but if you have wide feet, going up by half even on the 100s might help because the material is tougher than the regular patent pigalles for some reason.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

loverbalenciaga said:


> hi could you help me?
> i have bought the christian louboutin pigalle studded pumps 120
> i am size 38 and i unfortunately i bought them a size 38. they are slipping away and i can't really walk. what can i do so they could fit me perfectly?
> 
> thank u


If you cannot return/exchange them and intend to keep them, I would suggest an insole that covers the entire sole (heel to toe) made out of silicone.  I chose half a size up for my spiked pigalles from my regular ones and the insole works.  Much more so than ones you place at the ball of the foot.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Christchrist

loverbalenciaga said:


> hi could you help me?
> i have bought the christian louboutin pigalle studded pumps 120
> i am size 38 and i unfortunately i bought them a size 38. they are slipping away and i can't really walk. what can i do so they could fit me perfectly?
> 
> thank u



PAd them or trade them for your proper size. If your tts is 38 then you are a 37-37.5 in pigalle 120


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, is it normal to have a bit of a gap at the back with Pigalle 120s?  I didn't notice it so much with my black patent ones.  I'm sure they were more snug at the back when I first bought them but my new nude Pigalles have a small gap at the back straight from the box.  They don't feel like they're slipping off my feet because the elastic is holding them in.  I've already sized down by a full size from a 38 to a 37 so I think a 36.5 would be sizing down too much, especially if my feet swell in the summer.  I just need to know if it's normal to have a bit of a gap or should I return them and try another pair in the same size?  I do have narrow feet so maybe this is why.  TIA.



Please help!


----------



## Christchrist

honeybunch said:


> Please help!



Both feet? I have a small gap on some if my shoes but have to pad once they stretch. They aren't slipping off so that's good. May need to go down next time


----------



## honeybunch

Christchrist said:


> Both feet? I have a small gap on some if my shoes but have to pad once they stretch. They aren't slipping off so that's good. May need to go down next time



Thanks for your reply!  Yes, both feet. I can still change them for the half size down.  I did try them on in London in the half size down ( so that's 1.5 sizes down from my TTS) and they were agony on my toes straight away but couldve been because my feet were hot and swollen from shopping and walking around.  I think because my feet are so very narrow, my feet slide right into the points creating the gap at the back, whereas people with normal or wide feet would not be able to get their toes right into the point so there wouldn't be a gap at the back.


----------



## Christchrist

honeybunch said:


> Thanks for your reply!  Yes, both feet. I can still change them for the half size down.  I did try them on in London in the half size down ( so that's 1.5 sizes down from my TTS) and they were agony on my toes straight away but couldve been because my feet were hot and swollen from shopping and walking around.  I think because my feet are so very narrow, my feet slide right into the points creating the gap at the back, whereas people with normal or wide feet would not be able to get their toes right into the point so there wouldn't be a gap at the back.



If they don't fall off you should be fine. You don't want the length to be too big right off the bat. The width will stretch


----------



## honeybunch

Christchrist said:


> If they don't fall off you should be fine. You don't want the length to be too big right off the bat. The width will stretch



My black patent ones have been worn about three times and at first they hurt my toes after a couple of hours, but the second time I wore them was better and the third time they felt perfect.  Hopefully the length will not stretch. They also have a gap at the back similar to the nude ones, but the elastic keeps my feet in.  They feel pretty comfortable which is weird for Pigalles I know, but I think because my feet are so narrow they are perfectly fitted to my feet.  I can't imagine ever being a 36.5 in any shoe so I'm a bit reluctant to size down even more.  My big toe is already quite far into the point as it is and my toes are kind of long.


----------



## Christchrist

honeybunch said:


> My black patent ones have been worn about three times and at first they hurt my toes after a couple of hours, but the second time I wore them was better and the third time they felt perfect.  Hopefully the length will not stretch. They also have a gap at the back similar to the nude ones, but the elastic keeps my feet in.  They feel pretty comfortable which is weird for Pigalles I know, but I think because my feet are so narrow they are perfectly fitted to my feet.  I can't imagine ever being a 36.5 in any shoe so I'm a bit reluctant to size down even more.  My big toe is already quite far into the point as it is and my toes are kind of long.



That sounds like a tough one. If they are too long you can put some gel pads in them


----------



## honeybunch

Christchrist said:


> That sounds like a tough one. If they are too long you can put some gel pads in them



So would this stop my feet from sliding forward?


----------



## Christchrist

honeybunch said:


> So would this stop my feet from sliding forward?



Oh it should


----------



## diamondhi

This is great information! Hoping to get a pair next month.


----------



## loverbalenciaga

Christchrist said:


> PAd them or trade them for your proper size. If your tts is 38 then you are a 37-37.5 in pigalle 120


thank you, do you recommend any specific brand?


----------



## loverbalenciaga

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If you cannot return/exchange them and intend to keep them, I would suggest an insole that covers the entire sole (heel to toe) made out of silicone.  I chose half a size up for my spiked pigalles from my regular ones and the insole works.  Much more so than ones you place at the ball of the foot.  Hope this helps.


thank you, do you recommend any specific brand?


----------



## Christchrist

loverbalenciaga said:


> thank you, do you recommend any specific brand?



Helenoftroy45 knows a good one. Pm her


----------



## gigilovesshoes

FYI Ladies! The CL website now has nude patent Pigalle 120s in sizes 35-39.5 in stock! Hurry up and purchase if you've been dying for a pair!


----------



## cna

I just ordered a pair. Im so excite. I check the site like every morning for these and this morning they finally had a 35!


----------



## Christchrist

cna said:


> I just ordered a pair. Im so excite. I check the site like every morning for these and this morning they finally had a 35!



Yey!!!! You'll never be the same!


----------



## jaclyn86

So is the 120 Plato really like wearing a 100? I love the Pigalle 120 but I am scared to death of it! And with the spikes how do you suggest sizing? I wear a 39 in old Simples and I have a wide foot (I guess)

DH promised me a new pair and I am 100% sure I want spikes and 85% I want Pigalle. Convince me ladies!


----------



## honeybunch

jaclyn86 said:


> So is the 120 Plato really like wearing a 100? I love the Pigalle 120 but I am scared to death of it! And with the spikes how do you suggest sizing? I wear a 39 in old Simples and I have a wide foot (I guess)
> 
> DH promised me a new pair and I am 100% sure I want spikes and 85% I want Pigalle. Convince me ladies!



I went TTS in the Pigalle Plato and I still had room.  I found them very comfy.


----------



## Nolia

jaclyn86 said:


> So is the 120 Plato really like wearing a 100? I love the Pigalle 120 but I am scared to death of it! And with the spikes how do you suggest sizing? I wear a 39 in old Simples and I have a wide foot (I guess)
> 
> DH promised me a new pair and I am 100% sure I want spikes and 85% I want Pigalle. Convince me ladies!



I personally found very little difference between Pigalle and their PP coutnerparts.  For me, the material was what made the difference. Patent being much less accomodating.


----------



## jaclyn86

honeybunch said:


> I went TTS in the Pigalle Plato and I still had room.  I found them very comfy.



Thank you! I was thinking going TTS just because I refuse to have a pair I cannot wear!



Nolia said:


> I personally found very little difference between Pigalle and their PP coutnerparts.  For me, the material was what made the difference. Patent being much less accomodating.



Thank you, if I didn't get spikes I was going to get patent but knowing this I am reconsidering it.


----------



## honeybunch

jaclyn86 said:


> Thank you! I was thinking going TTS just because I refuse to have a pair I cannot wear!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, if I didn't get spikes I was going to get patent but knowing this I am reconsidering it.



Also I found the patent spike Pigalles to be very stiff. I recently tried the PP calf spikes and they felt more comfortable as the leather was not as stiff.


----------



## jaclyn86

honeybunch said:


> Also I found the patent spike Pigalles to be very stiff. I recently tried the PP calf spikes and they felt more comfortable as the leather was not as stiff.



Thanks! Oh I can't wait to find and order a pair!


----------



## venusforu

Hello! I would like to know if you ladies have gone a full size down on pigalle patent spikes 120? If so, how did it go? Yay or nay? Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## honeybunch

venusforu said:


> Hello! I would like to know if you ladies have gone a full size down on pigalle patent spikes 120? If so, how did it go? Yay or nay? Thank you very much for the help.



I went down a full size in patent spikes 120, same as my non spike sizing. The spikes, especially with the patent, make the leather very stiff though but in my experience I felt the actual cut of the spikes shoe was slightly wider than the normal Pigalle.  I do have very narrow feet though so Pigalles have never been a narrow shoe for me anyway.


----------



## venusforu

honeybunch said:


> I went down a full size in patent spikes 120, same as my non spike sizing. The spikes, especially with the patent, make the leather very stiff though but in my experience I felt the actual cut of the spikes shoe was slightly wider than the normal Pigalle.  I do have very narrow feet though so Pigalles have never been a narrow shoe for me anyway.



Thank you very much honeybunch! I guess I will get a patent Pigalle w/out spikes then base it from there. I was thinking getting both together. I guess one at a time will be better for this situation.


----------



## honeybunch

venusforu said:


> Thank you very much honeybunch! I guess I will get a patent Pigalle w/out spikes then base it from there. I was thinking getting both together. I guess one at a time will be better for this situation.



I got both but then sold the spikes before I'd even worn them out as I just felt that the spikes made them feel too hard and wouldn't have been comfortable.


----------



## venusforu

honeybunch said:


> I got both but then sold the spikes before I'd even worn them out as I just felt that the spikes made them feel too hard and wouldn't have been comfortable.



Thank you for that info. Will keep that in mind when ordering the pigalle spikes. I only see a whole size down my tts so I might abandon the idea. I just got my black patent pigalle 120. So excited and should be in by the end of the week. Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## honeybunch

venusforu said:


> Thank you for that info. Will keep that in mind when ordering the pigalle spikes. I only see a whole size down my tts so I might abandon the idea. I just got my black patent pigalle 120. So excited and should be in by the end of the week. Thank you very much for the help!



You're welcome.  I'm looking forward to a reveal when they arrive!


----------



## rianazim

lvpiggy said:


> The 120mm Pigalle is such a CL classic; super sexy, elegant, and eternally stylish! My very first Louboutins were the camouflage pony hair pigalle 120s, and it remains my #1 ultimate favourite CL style of all time . . . and not just b/c it starts with the word PIG . . .! (^(oo)^)
> 
> So, I thought it would be nice to have a thread dedicated to the pigalle 120, where we can swap those little tips that can make all the difference between confidence and despair (^(oo)^)v
> 
> Before we get started . . .  trivia time! Now, this image looks familiar, doesn&#8217;t it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you probably already know it&#8217;s the image on the back of Christian Louboutin business cards . . . *but* did you know that is the silhouette of a pigalle last? Indeed! Just goes to show what a classic style the pigalle is! Woo~! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> Now for some advice! Let's get onto those 120s ladies!  To kick off the thread, here are some of piggy&#8217;s Pigalle 120 Practical Pointers! _(Remember, these tips will also work for other members of the pigalle family, like the Anemone, Plume, Tashaf, Lola, Dorepi and the Lili boot!)_
> 
> *SIZING/FIT*
> It&#8217;s important to note that the pigalle 120 runs about ½ size &#8211; 1 size large. That means you should size down from your &#8220;regular&#8221; CL size. For example, I wear a 36 in very prive, and a 35 in the pigalle 120. As a general rule of thumb, I would recommend going down ½ size if you have wide feet, and 1 full size if you have narrow feet.
> 
> You&#8217;ll want your brand-new pigalles to fit snugly when you try them on at first, as they tend to stretch over time. Two common complaints just out of the box are:
> Toes that look squished into the toe box, with wrinkling at the base of the toe
> Vamp seems too narrow horizontally, and the foot &#8220;overflows&#8221; at the sides of the vamp, usually around the ball of the foot
> If the shoes fit otherwise &#8211; the length is OK, and/or sizing up would cause heel slippage, don&#8217;t worry about the two issues listed above too much, because the pigalles WILL stretch.
> 
> AVOID buying pigalles that give you heel slippage brand-new &#8211; they will end up being too large and you will have a difficult time keeping them on your feet. It&#8217;s not worth it, IPHO
> 
> *STRETCHING/BREAKING-IN*
> Here&#8217;s the key: in my experience, the pigalles don't just stretch, they change shape, rather dramatically, and this change is most apparent in the toe box. over time, the toe box grows flatter top to bottom, and correspondingly wider side to side. This shape change will solve the two issues noted above. Here&#8217;s some comparison photos, so you can see what I&#8217;m talking about:
> 
> here's a photo of a brand-new size 35 dorepi, BNIB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for reference, here's the same BNIB dorepi, next to a size 35 pigalle which is fully broken in. you can see the dorepi toe box is much higher and narrower than the pigalle's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the same shoe, now after approximately 3 wears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can really see the difference in the side-by-side; the dorepi is starting to look much more like its pigalle cousin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COMFORT AIDS*
> 
> _*Band-Aid Friction Block Stick*_
> If you are not already in possession of Band-Aid&#8217;s Friction Block Stick, get one! It will change your life &#8211; no really, people have told me that (^(oo)^)v Apply to:
> 
> back of Achilles tendon
> tops of toes
> sides of the ball of your foot (where people usually get bunions)
> Those are the three potential blister points for the 120mm pigalle, so giving them a good coat of friction block has a big impact on comfort. The sides of the foot will need the most application for the first couple of wears; once the toe box starts to flatten out you&#8217;ll want to focus your application more on the tops of the toe joints.
> 
> *Foot Petals *
> After you have broken in your pigalles and they have stretched a bit, you may find that you have some heel slippage. Also, the pitch of the shoe can sometimes cause the heel cup to rub against your achilles tendon and create a raw, red spot at the back of your ankle. There are two good ways to fix this:
> 
> Strappy Strips &#8211; I recommend trying strappy strips first, especially if your only problem is with rubbing from the heel cup.  Place a single strip close to the top edge of the heel cup to prevent rubbing
> Heel Grips &#8211; If you still suffer from heel slippage with a strappy strip, use a heel grip instead. Again, you want to position the grip as close to the top edge as possible. The idea is to create a little bit of &#8220;pocket&#8221; for your heel to sit back into, with the heel grip filling that space between the shoe and the back of your ankle. This will help keep the shoe on without pushing your foot forward too much
> While I love the foot petals tiptoes for other CL styles, I do NOT recommend the use of tiptoes or other ball-of-foot cushions in pigalles if at all possible. If you put in tiptoes, what will happen is, as the toe box flattens with wear, it will exert pressure on the tops of your toes, because the foot pad will be pushing them up from below. This is a recipe for disaster, aka copious rubbing and blisters!! You don&#8217;t want blisters, do you? ( ' (oo) ' )
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> phew! I think that's enough blathering from piggy for today, wouldn't you say? (^(oo)^) Please feel free to add your own suggestions/tips/queries! Of course, everything above is based on my own personal experience, so YMMV!
> 
> next post will discuss walking technique/strategies and piggy's "pigalle shaped foot" theory (^(oo)^)v


love the ones on the left!


----------



## Mi_Lan

This thread is amazing! I hope someone will create a similar thread for lady peep...these shoes are very sexy and difficult to walk in at the same time..


----------



## amaka

venusforu said:


> Hello! I would like to know if you ladies have gone a full size down on pigalle patent spikes 120? If so, how did it go? Yay or nay? Thank you very much for the help.



Yes I sized down a full size.... 39 to a 38. I bought 2 pairs in pink and in white. I was able to get the pink in 38 and I am actually still hanging on to the white in a 381/2 even though it's a tad big in hopes that Neimans might eventually get it back in a 38.....

Goodluck!!!


----------



## venusforu

amaka said:


> Yes I sized down a full size.... 39 to a 38. I bought 2 pairs in pink and in white. I was able to get the pink in 38 and I am actually still hanging on to the white in a 381/2 even though it's a tad big in hopes that Neimans might eventually get it back in a 38.....
> 
> Goodluck!!!



Thank you very much for your invaluable information! Lucky you! I am trying to find the pigalle patent spikes in pink....no luck in my size so far.


----------



## jacqualyn2

Has anyone here had to go up a size in the pp120 or is it just me?


----------



## loubi_love

jacqualyn2 said:


> Has anyone here had to go up a size in the pp120 or is it just me?



I went up 1/2 size in the pp120 (patent).  At first I was glad I did as they were immediately wearable and very comfortable.  After a good 5 wears, I wish I would have gone TTS instead of relying on padding/heel grips.


----------



## worefare

Hi Ladies,

I need your help!
I have read so many reviews with ALL sorts of different fit suggestions for the 120mm Spike Pigalle...

I am a true US 8.5
I always take a 39 in Giuseppe
This will be my VERY first Loub purchase.
I have wide feet..

Will a 39.5 in the 120mm Spike Pigalles
be too big for me? (It's the last pair)

Please advise!


----------



## lixnix

Thank you so much for the advice, Piggy! When I initially tried them on I didn't think I would be able to walk in them. But walking on the balls of my feet makes the difference between walking easily for extended periods of time and crying within 30 seconds. Great advice. And I went a full size down. I usually wear a 40 in pointy toed heels, but I got a 39 and its perfect. Snug at first, but has stretched out significantly with just wearing around the house.


----------



## honeybunch

worefare said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need your help!
> I have read so many reviews with ALL sorts of different fit suggestions for the 120mm Spike Pigalle...
> 
> I am a true US 8.5
> I always take a 39 in Giuseppe
> This will be my VERY first Loub purchase.
> I have wide feet..
> 
> Will a 39.5 in the 120mm Spike Pigalles
> be too big for me? (It's the last pair)
> 
> Please advise!



Probably, yes.  I would never size up on Pigalle 120s.  Most take a half size down if their feet are wider. At the very most I'd go TTS.


----------



## Chanieish

honeybunch said:


> Probably, yes.  I would never size up on Pigalle 120s.  Most take a half size down if their feet are wider. At the very most I'd go TTS.


Hi ladies!

I am off to buy my 1st Loubs and need a little help. I am normally a 7.5 in heels and 8 in flats. My foot length is about 9.5 inches. Do you think a size 37 would fit me? The seller said the insole length was 10 inches. Does that sound about right? Would anyone mind doing an insole measurement of their size 37 pigalles?

Thank you sooo much for your help


----------



## Loubspassion

Hello Loubi fans

I know there's been lots of advice on the Pigalle 120 sizing down but I still need your help. I live in a city where i cannot try them. And since they are sold out, I'm contacting several stores to try to reserve some. But I need to be absolutely sure on the size.
I bought a pair years ago in 35 or 35.5, don't quite remember. just know they were too big so had to sell them. I remember telling myself that I needed a 34.5 instead.
Now here's an idea of my sizing (btw in terms of insole length, round and peep toes, i need a 9")
So:
Rolando: 36 but need heel grips
No. Prive: 36 fits quite well, some strP slippage occsionally but lengthwise fine
Banane: 35.5 also need heel grip for a very comfortable fit when I walk
Lady Peep: got them in 35.5; expect to fit like the banane
Now in other designers: 35 in Dior, Prada, Ysl (although got the tribtoo slingback in 36 and they fit well), 35.5-36 in Choo and Manolo (some fit perfect, some loose), 35.5 in Gucci and Sergi Rossi probably as I have 36 that need grips and 36.5 slingback a bit loose, 36 in Chanel.
Based on the above I can say my true size in 35.5 It and 5.5 US.
I also got advice from Louboutin Customer service that I should go for the 35 because my size seems to be 36 instead (I doubt that though).

So obviously my auestion to you guys: 34.5 or 35 in Pigalle 120?? Do you happen to know the insole length for both? From ebay sellers i got 9 " for both hence the confusion here.

Please help!! Apologies for so much details but thought it best.
Thanks a log for your help. Urgent help!!


----------



## persiankitykat

Great advice !! I didn't know band aid had such product this could hav saved me from serious pain the past few years. Thanks for posting ; )


----------



## wannaprada

Loubspassion said:


> Hello Loubi fans
> 
> I know there's been lots of advice on the Pigalle 120 sizing down but I still need your help. I live in a city where i cannot try them. And since they are sold out, I'm contacting several stores to try to reserve some. But I need to be absolutely sure on the size.
> I bought a pair years ago in 35 or 35.5, don't quite remember. just know they were too big so had to sell them. I remember telling myself that I needed a 34.5 instead.
> Now here's an idea of my sizing (btw in terms of insole length, round and peep toes, i need a 9")
> So:
> Rolando: 36 but need heel grips
> No. Prive: 36 fits quite well, some strP slippage occsionally but lengthwise fine
> Banane: 35.5 also need heel grip for a very comfortable fit when I walk
> Lady Peep: got them in 35.5; expect to fit like the banane
> Now in other designers: 35 in Dior, Prada, Ysl (although got the tribtoo slingback in 36 and they fit well), 35.5-36 in Choo and Manolo (some fit perfect, some loose), 35.5 in Gucci and Sergi Rossi probably as I have 36 that need grips and 36.5 slingback a bit loose, 36 in Chanel.
> Based on the above I can say my true size in 35.5 It and 5.5 US.
> I also got advice from Louboutin Customer service that I should go for the 35 because my size seems to be 36 instead (I doubt that though).
> 
> So obviously my auestion to you guys: 34.5 or 35 in Pigalle 120?? Do you happen to know the insole length for both? From ebay sellers i got 9 " for both hence the confusion here.
> 
> Please help!! Apologies for so much details but thought it best.
> Thanks a log for your help. Urgent help!!



Patent or kid leather Pigalle? It makes a difference as far as sizing and how much the shoe will ultimately stretch.


----------



## Spaceflocke

I Need some help 

- i have 2 Pairs pigalle 120 Size 38,5 with an elastic at The back and The Sizing is Perfect. My normal CL Size is 39.

Today i got my new preloved pigalles 120 size 38,5 but they have no elastic at The back and i have some heel slippage . 

What do you recommend should i Put a half Sole inside or heel Grips at The back? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Christchrist

Spaceflocke said:


> I Need some help
> 
> - i have 2 Pairs pigalle 120 Size 38,5 with an elastic at The back and The Sizing is Perfect. My normal CL Size is 39.
> 
> Today i got my new preloved pigalles 120 size 38,5 but they have no elastic at The back and i have some heel slippage .
> 
> What do you recommend should i Put a half Sole inside or heel Grips at The back?
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Maybe a little gel pad under the foot?


----------



## hopes420

Thanks for the info gorgeous! You're absolutely amazing


----------



## Loubspassion

wannaprada said:


> Patent or kid leather Pigalle? It makes a difference as far as sizing and how much the shoe will ultimately stretch.



Thanks wannaprad. I'm looking at the patent leather first choice. If I manage to find the Bengali, I would get them too. Can I have your opinion on all 3 material: patent, kid and suede/velours?
Thanks a lot


----------



## wannaprada

Loubspassion said:


> Thanks wannaprad. I'm looking at the patent leather first choice. If I manage to find the Bengali, I would get them too. Can I have your opinion on all 3 material: patent, kid and suede/velours?
> Thanks a lot



I don't have the Pigalle in suede (I've never even seen them in suede/velour), but for the patent Pigalle 120 I would recommend sizing at least .5 size down and for the kid leather, one size down. I say this because the kid leather stretches a lot and if you go TTS, they'll end up too big after some wears. There is a great forum from Piggy on the Pigalle where she even posts pics of Pigalle both new and after a few wears which show just how much they stretch. Good luck!


----------



## Loubspassion

wannaprada said:


> I don't have the Pigalle in suede (I've never even seen them in suede/velour), but for the patent Pigalle 120 I would recommend sizing at least .5 size down and for the kid leather, one size down. I say this because the kid leather stretches a lot and if you go TTS, they'll end up too big after some wears. There is a great forum from Piggy on the Pigalle where she even posts pics of Pigalle both new and after a few wears which show just how much they stretch. Good luck!



Thanks for the advice. Now I just have to stalk the only stores carrying th pp 120 for my size to become available again. 
cheers


----------



## bomogirl

I thought it was about time I posted a pic of my Pigalle 120s. I realise the hosiery won't be to everyone's taste(!) and I don't always wear them like this, but I just thought it had to be done!


----------



## Loubspassion

bomogirl said:


> I thought it was about time I posted a pic of my Pigalle 120s. I realise the hosiery won't be to everyone's taste(!) and I don't always wear them like this, but I just thought it had to be done!


Aww makes me want them even more. They look so classy even with those pantyhose. The big challenge of having very small feet.


----------



## wannaprada

Loubspassion said:


> Thanks for the advice. Now I just have to stalk the only stores carrying th pp 120 for my size to become available again.
> cheers



You're welcome! And I just realized that this is the thread piggy started! Lol! Sorry about that! But if you haven't checked out the first page of this forum, I recommend you do so.


----------



## giggles00

wannaprada said:


> I don't have the Pigalle in suede (I've never even seen them in suede/velour), but for the patent Pigalle 120 I would recommend sizing at least .5 size down and for the kid leather, one size down. I say this because the kid leather stretches a lot and if you go TTS, they'll end up too big after some wears. There is a great forum from Piggy on the Pigalle where she even posts pics of Pigalle both new and after a few wears which show just how much they stretch. Good luck!



I have one in brown velvet, AMAZING..  Not suede (short hairs), but like "shag carpet".


----------



## stilly

bomogirl said:


> I thought it was about time I posted a pic of my Pigalle 120s. I realise the hosiery won't be to everyone's taste(!) and I don't always wear them like this, but I just thought it had to be done!


 
These Piggies look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## bomogirl

stilly said:


> These Piggies look gorgeous on you!!!



Thanks stilly! I do absolutely adore them.


----------



## LolasCloset

Hi all, this is my first post, after reading and lurking here for ages. I FINALLY received my pair of Pigalle 120s today, after buying them on ebay, and I did as this thread suggested: I sized down .5 for the patent pair. Alas, since I had never tried them on, I was mostly just following the advice on this site. After reading Piggy's (and everyone else's) very helpful guidance notes on fit, I am still having reservations about the size being too snug across the vamp. I know it will stretch, but I'm worried that it won't be enough. 

Along with the 'overflow' happening near the ball of my foot (especially when sitting- it's almost like it's fully popping out), one little toe is sort of getting squished under my foot and the side of my foot under the little toe on my other foot is doing the overflow thing. It's not too pretty! 

So, dear forum, is this a problem others have experienced and pushed through by wearing them around the house? The length of the shoe seems to be good, as there is no back slippage. Aside from the issues I mentioned above, the shoes just *look* snug, as in you can sort of see the outlines of my toes in the toe box, which sort of look lumpy before the toe goes to a clean point. I've tried to follow the advice here to a T, and it sounds like I am just having beginner's problems, but damn, they really are tight! This is my very first pair of CLs and I have wanted these shoes since they came out! Now that I finally have them, I just want to be able to wear them and do them justice. Should I wear them around the house for a while and try to power through?:cry: Halp!


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Hi all, this is my first post, after reading and lurking here for ages. I FINALLY received my pair of Pigalle 120s today, after buying them on ebay, and I did as this thread suggested: I sized down .5 for the patent pair. Alas, since I had never tried them on, I was mostly just following the advice on this site. After reading Piggy's (and everyone else's) very helpful guidance notes on fit, I am still having reservations about the size being too snug across the vamp. I know it will stretch, but I'm worried that it won't be enough.
> 
> Along with the 'overflow' happening near the ball of my foot (especially when sitting- it's almost like it's fully popping out), one little toe is sort of getting squished under my foot and the side of my foot under the little toe on my other foot is doing the overflow thing. It's not too pretty!
> 
> So, dear forum, is this a problem others have experienced and pushed through by wearing them around the house? The length of the shoe seems to be good, as there is no back slippage. Aside from the issues I mentioned above, the shoes just *look* snug, as in you can sort of see the outlines of my toes in the toe box, which sort of look lumpy before the toe goes to a clean point. I've tried to follow the advice here to a T, and it sounds like I am just having beginner's problems, but damn, they really are tight! This is my very first pair of CLs and I have wanted these shoes since they came out! Now that I finally have them, I just want to be able to wear them and do them justice. Should I wear them around the house for a while and try to power through?:cry: Halp!


 
Hi *LolasCloset*!

I'd like to just say that they'll stretch if you wear them a bit (which is true) but the reality is that Piggies are a fairly narrow shoe and simply don't fit everyone's feet comfortably. If you look at some of the celebrity pics you can often see their toes simply spilling out of their Pigalles which can be painful to wear. They do squish your toes a bit which is one of the downsides. Most of the tight fit can be solved by simply wearing them around the house and breaking them in. If you can show us some pics maybe we can assess the situation better. Good Luck!


----------



## Chanieish

Hi everyone! I really need some help with pigalle sizing. I'm trying to buy the sex pigalle online. 

I know to size down. But full or half size? My feet are if average width. 

Thank you!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Hi *LolasCloset*!
> 
> I'd like to just say that they'll stretch if you wear them a bit (which is true) but the reality is that Piggies are a fairly narrow shoe and simply don't fit everyone's feet comfortably. If you look at some of the celebrity pics you can often see their toes simply spilling out of their Pigalles which can be painful to wear. They do squish your toes a bit which is one of the downsides. Most of the tight fit can be solved by simply wearing them around the house and breaking them in. If you can show us some pics maybe we can assess the situation better. Good Luck!


Thanks for your reply, Stilly! Many of your posts of your gorgeous Pigalles pushed me closer to buying them because you wear them so well!
I think the narrowness is going to make them a bit more difficult for me, just because I have kind of wide feet, so I have been trying to wear them around the house, stuff them with socks, and use the heating method of stretching. I don't think I've made a whole of progress though!
I took some photos to show the, um, spillage. Does that look reasonably normal for a new pair? 

s20.postimg.org/mt48onj3x/DSC_0939.jpgs20.postimg.org/svbvf57jx/DSC_0942.jpgs20.postimg.org/43c97wqd9/DSC_0941.jpgs20.postimg.org/w4qallvnh/DSC_0940.jpg


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Thanks for your reply, Stilly! Many of your posts of your gorgeous Pigalles pushed me closer to buying them because you wear them so well!
> I think the narrowness is going to make them a bit more difficult for me, just because I have kind of wide feet, so I have been trying to wear them around the house, stuff them with socks, and use the heating method of stretching. I don't think I've made a whole of progress though!
> I took some photos to show the, um, spillage. Does that look reasonably normal for a new pair?
> 
> s20.postimg.org/mt48onj3x/DSC_0939.jpgs20.postimg.org/svbvf57jx/DSC_0942.jpgs20.postimg.org/43c97wqd9/DSC_0941.jpgs20.postimg.org/w4qallvnh/DSC_0940.jpg


 
Try to post the photos again Lola...they didn't seem to come thru...


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Try to post the photos again Lola...they didn't seem to come thru...


Oh no! They showed up as I was adding them to the message, so I hope it works this time! 

I wore them for about two hours yesterday, though, it was mostly sitting time. I *think* they're getting better. Stilly, since you are the Queen of Pigalles, do you find that you have to go through a breaking-in period with each new pair you get, or are you so used to the shape and feel (I imagine your foot has become trained to it, somewhat) that you don't have to do that so much?


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Oh no! They showed up as I was adding them to the message, so I hope it works this time!
> 
> I wore them for about two hours yesterday, though, it was mostly sitting time. I *think* they're getting better. Stilly, since you are the Queen of Pigalles, do you find that you have to go through a breaking-in period with each new pair you get, or are you so used to the shape and feel (I imagine your foot has become trained to it, somewhat) that you don't have to do that so much?


 
I think these look gorgeous on you *Lola*!!!
I think your toes look fine. Pigalles always squeeze in your toes a bit...its part of the style.

Yes you'll have to wear them a few times before they get comfortable. They should start to mold to your feet after a while. I usually wear them around the house with socks to break them in. Unfortunately, the Patent Pigalles take a little longer to break in than the kid or exotic skin Piggies in my experience. Every pair is a bit different since they are handmade. Some take longer to break in than others.

Stick with them. They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> I think these look gorgeous on you *Lola*!!!
> I think your toes look fine. Pigalles always squeeze in your toes a bit...its part of the style.
> 
> Yes you'll have to wear them a few times before they get comfortable. They should start to mold to your feet after a while. I usually wear them around the house with socks to break them in. Unfortunately, the Patent Pigalles take a little longer to break in than the kid or exotic skin Piggies in my experience. Every pair is a bit different since they are handmade. Some take longer to break in than others.
> 
> Stick with them. They look amazing on you!!!



Thank you for the advice and encouragement!


----------



## Dubai_Doll

Hey dolls,I'm new to the forum and whilst trying to open a thread to request assistance in authenticating a pair of CL pigalles on eBay,my purse forum account won't allow me (I think it's because I'm new?). Anyways il stop rambling.. Cut long story short ive been pining after a pair of 120 black patent pigalles for 2 years and have not successfully found them in my size (37.5). However I just seen a listing on eBay and I really really need help ensuring the authenticity of the shoes. Her ebay name is popcouturenet and this is the listing http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181072671604 

Thank you in advance and I apologise if this Is the wrong thread or if I've hijacked another thread


----------



## sharon100

LolasCloset said:


> Oh no! They showed up as I was adding them to the message, so I hope it works this time!
> 
> I wore them for about two hours yesterday, though, it was mostly sitting time. I *think* they're getting better. Stilly, since you are the Queen of Pigalles, do you find that you have to go through a breaking-in period with each new pair you get, or are you so used to the shape and feel (I imagine your foot has become trained to it, somewhat) that you don't have to do that so much?


 
Hi they look nice and as stilly said they will shape to your toes with wear, my 120's looked alot tighter on my toes than yours do but after about 7 times in them they shaped to my feet so im sure there going to be fine  congrats there a must have Sharon.


----------



## jaclyn86

Dubai_Doll said:


> Hey dolls,I'm new to the forum and whilst trying to open a thread to request assistance in authenticating a pair of CL pigalles on eBay,my purse forum account won't allow me (I think it's because I'm new?). Anyways il stop rambling.. Cut long story short ive been pining after a pair of 120 black patent pigalles for 2 years and have not successfully found them in my size (37.5). However I just seen a listing on eBay and I really really need help ensuring the authenticity of the shoes. Her ebay name is popcouturenet and this is the listing http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=181072671604
> 
> Thank you in advance and I apologise if this Is the wrong thread or if I've hijacked another thread



http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html

We have an Authentication thread under the Louboutin Shopping sub-forum.  Remember to read the first page and follow the format!


----------



## Dubai_Doll

Aww I'm so sorry, as I'm posting from my iPhone.. Thank you I will post in correct forum


----------



## Chanieish

Do glitter pigalles stretch as much as normal leather pigalles?

Thank you!


----------



## LolasCloset

sharon100 said:


> Hi they look nice and as stilly said they will shape to your toes with wear, my 120's looked alot tighter on my toes than yours do but after about 7 times in them they shaped to my feet so im sure there going to be fine  congrats there a must have Sharon.


Thank you *Sharon*! To update you, following the advice of this thread, I have been building up my wear-tolerance in the 120s, and after about a week of wearing them for a couple hours each day at home, I can feel that they're really stretching!  
I don't quite have the skillz to wear them out of the house yet, but now I'm getting the stretching under my belt, I'm moving on to walking technique.


----------



## giggles00

LolasCloset said:


> Thanks for your reply, Stilly! Many of your posts of your gorgeous Pigalles pushed me closer to buying them because you wear them so well!
> I think the narrowness is going to make them a bit more difficult for me, just because I have kind of wide feet, so I have been trying to wear them around the house, stuff them with socks, and use the heating method of stretching. I don't think I've made a whole of progress though!
> I took some photos to show the, um, spillage. Does that look reasonably normal for a new pair?
> 
> s20.postimg.org/mt48onj3x/DSC_0939.jpgs20.postimg.org/svbvf57jx/DSC_0942.jpgs20.postimg.org/43c97wqd9/DSC_0941.jpgs20.postimg.org/w4qallvnh/DSC_0940.jpg



I wear a sz 40 and thought that was the right size for me, based on trying them out at a Louboutin boutique (Beverly Hills).  I went to the Las Vegas boutiques, and the sales lady bumped me up to a sz 41!  New, they were a perfect fit..not tight.  After breaking in, they are loose'er (like bedroom slippers)..but don't slip out.  Sz 40.5 is probably my target size, I have a few Pigalle 120's in this size.

My sz 40 are still tight, but I haven't worn them much.

I would highly recommend you return them, and bump up .5 or even full size.  The worst thing is a beautiful shoe, that is too tight.  I'm still breaking in my sz 40.5 Love Me 120's, still too tight.  Should have gone with sz 41!


----------



## sharon100

giggles00 said:


> I wear a sz 40 and thought that was the right size for me, based on trying them out at a Louboutin boutique (Beverly Hills).  I went to the Las Vegas boutiques, and the sales lady bumped me up to a sz 41!  New, they were a perfect fit..not tight.  After breaking in, they are loose'er (like bedroom slippers)..but don't slip out.  Sz 40.5 is probably my target size, I have a few Pigalle 120's in this size.
> 
> My sz 40 are still tight, but I haven't worn them much.
> 
> I would highly recommend you return them, and bump up .5 or even full size.  The worst thing is a beautiful shoe, that is too tight.  I'm still breaking in my sz 40.5 Love Me 120's, still too tight.  Should have gone with sz 41!


 
When i was in a London boutique buying my first pair of 120 pigalles (kid skin) the sale lady got me a few sizes to try  and she said they need to fit snug due to the heel hight and pitch, i found the 37 easy to get on but even tho they did not slip she said there too big and i was very suprised at this, she got me the 35 and 36 and the 36 just felt the same as the 37 but just a tad narrow but she got me in the 35's omg they felt so tight my toes was bent up and you could see every one of my toes bunching up, she said these will stretch and when molded to your feet will fit like a glove lol.

Well i must say after 5 very painful evenings out in them and a few very painfull corns they did shape and stretch and now there like a glove on me  and there is no way i could have worn the 36 or even the 37's dispite my feet was measuring a 36.5, so with that in mind pigalles in my opinion do need to fit tight to start with xx pigalle lovers Sharon.


----------



## Angie415

I need your help, ladies my 140mm and 160mm CLs are 36. I figured I'd need to be a 35 in the Pigalle. These are the black nappa silver spikes, and I need to figure out if I need a 34.5 or even a 34, because I'm sure many of you are goof ro tell me they are going to be way too big when I end up wearing them. I just received these today, by the way: 
(Excuse my bottom...this is to show hoe they look when I squat. Not sure if its an accurate representation of how 'big' they are on me, but that is a noticeable gap)


----------



## Angie415

How* excuse me. I also want to add that with the last photo, that piece of elastic is what is holding into my heel. Almost like its pushing it. If it wasn't there, I'm not so sure the gap would be that wide. The more I look at it, the more I think I need a 34!! (Who goes down 2 sizes in pigalle nappa leather? My feet must be a rare exception from the looks of it)


----------



## Shoe_Addict

Hey all! has anyone ever tried getting a bigger sized pigalle fit more snugly? I purchased a pair of pigalle plato 140mm and got the smallest size (34) but I just know that after standing for an hour the shoe will stretch &, i would be able to fit my entire pinky (or my index finger) in the back. I tried using a shoe insert but that pushes my foot back, making my forefoot spill over the sides of the shoe (last pic). Help! Will leather spa in NYC be able to fix it (make it smalller, perhaps re-stich the heel)? I really want to keep the shoe. Any input is very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Shoe_Addict said:


> Hey all! has anyone ever tried getting a bigger sized pigalle fit more snugly? I purchased a pair of pigalle plato 140mm and got the smallest size (34) but I just know that after standing for an hour the shoe will stretch &, i would be able to fit my entire pinky (or my index finger) in the back. I tried using a shoe insert but that pushes my foot back, making my forefoot spill over the sides of the shoe (last pic). Help! Will leather spa in NYC be able to fix it (make it smalller, perhaps re-stich the heel)? I really want to keep the shoe. Any input is very much appreciated. Thanks!
> View attachment 2158519
> 
> View attachment 2158520
> 
> View attachment 2158521


I don't have any experience with Leather Spa, so I'm unsure as to whether they'd be able to make your shoes fit more snugly, but usually if it's too big all you can really do is pad. IMO, those PPs look pretty big. I'd be concerned about walking around in any shoe that is too big, especially this one. I'm sure you absolutely love your PPs and would hate to return them :cry:, but you may be better off waiting for a different style that doesn't create such a large gap. Good luck!


----------



## Shoe_Addict

gigilovesshoes said:


> I don't have any experience with Leather Spa, so I'm unsure as to whether they'd be able to make your shoes fit more snugly, but usually if it's too big all you can really do is pad. IMO, those PPs look pretty big. I'd be concerned about walking around in any shoe that is too big, especially this one. I'm sure you absolutely love your PPs and would hate to return them :cry:, but you may be better off waiting for a different style that doesn't create such a large gap. Good luck!



Hi Gigi! Thanks for your input. Yeah its hard to let go of something that you've been waiting several months to purchase. I can't return them as I special ordered them from a London boutique more than 3 weeks ago. I'll try to take it to the cobbler. Maybe they have better padding special fitted to this style. If not then ny only other option is to sell them &#128553;


----------



## gigilovesshoes

Shoe_Addict said:


> Hi Gigi! Thanks for your input. Yeah its hard to let go of something that you've been waiting several months to purchase. I can't return them as I special ordered them from a London boutique more than 3 weeks ago. I'll try to take it to the cobbler. Maybe they have better padding special fitted to this style. If not then ny only other option is to sell them &#128553;


Oh no! I hope they can come  up with a solution for you! Keep us all posted!


----------



## Moshedid

I have a pair of 120 Pigalles in patent black and practice walking around the house in them, but not often enough.  Now I know that I need to practice a lot more often especially since they are patent so I can look forward to wearing them comfortably to go out!


----------



## Chanieish

Hi ladies. 

Do the Love Me 120's run the same as the pigalle 120's?

I have a pigalle 120 that is a tad tight (it's new so I guess that's normal?) and I sized down 1 size from 38 to 37 for it

Should I go for the 37 or 37.5 for love me in mini glitter fabric? Does it stretch just like leather pigalles even with stretch? 

Thank you!


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Do the Love Me 120's run the same as the pigalle 120's?
> 
> I have a pigalle 120 that is a tad tight (it's new so I guess that's normal?) and I sized down 1 size from 38 to 37 for it
> 
> Should I go for the 37 or 37.5 for love me in mini glitter fabric? Does it stretch just like leather pigalles even with stretch?
> 
> Thank you!


 
The Love Me's run the same in size as all Pigalle 120s. You should size down at least a half to one full size. All Pigalles stretch over time...it just a bit longer with some of the tougher materials like patent for them to stretch out and comform to your foot.


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> The Love Me's run the same in size as all Pigalle 120s. You should size down at least a half to one full size. All Pigalles stretch over time...it just a bit longer with some of the tougher materials like patent for them to stretch out and comform to your foot.



Thank you so much stilly! 

I am a size 37 in patent pigalles, so I'm going to go for the 27 in the glitter love me.


----------



## Angie415

No one has an opinion on the pigalle spikes?


----------



## Felicious

Angie415 said:


> No one has an opinion on the pigalle spikes?



I have the PP120 (so not the true 120mm) with spikes, and they don't streach out much due to the double leather to protect from the spikes inside the shoe. I tried half a size down from TTS, but it was way to snug on the toes, so I decided to trust the sales lady in that they wouldn't stretch much, and they haven't done so (had them for a few months now). But glad I have the little elastic in the back of the shoe to keep my foot in safely. Think they have stretched about 1-2mm - so not much. But if you already have 2-3mm of gab when standing up straight, you need a smaller size


----------



## stilly

For all you ladies still searching for Pigalle 120s in your size, it looks like the CL website did a major restock and Black Patent & Nude Pigalle 120s are available in all sizes.

I recommend you buy quick as they tend to run out most sizes very quickly...


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> For all you ladies still searching for Pigalle 120s in your size, it looks like the CL website did a major restock and Black Patent & Nude Pigalle 120s are available in all sizes.
> 
> I recommend you buy quick as they tend to run out most sizes very quickly...



Thanks for the heads up stilly!


----------



## Chantelley88

Hi Everyone! I have been researching for a few months now on purchasing a pair of beautiful black patent pigalles 120mm! After looking at the website literally everyday to see if they restocked, I finally ordered a pair yesterday! I am a TTS 8US so I went a 1/2 size down and ordered 37.5 on the CL website! I am really hoping they fit, I am so nervous since I read about so many people wearing different sizes from TTS to 1 whole size down! :wondering They will also be my first pair of CL's to I am also super excited at the same time!


----------



## Chanieish

Chantelley88 said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been researching for a few months now on purchasing a pair of beautiful black patent pigalles 120mm! After looking at the website literally everyday to see if they restocked, I finally ordered a pair yesterday! I am a TTS 8US so I went a 1/2 size down and ordered 37.5 on the CL website! I am really hoping they fit, I am so nervous since I read about so many people wearing different sizes from TTS to 1 whole size down! :wondering They will also be my first pair of CL's to I am also super excited at the same time!



Congratulations on your new pair!

I am a US 7.5 and CL TTS 38. I have the 37 and it fits perfectly! I think yours will as well!


----------



## Jet Set

Shoe_Addict said:


> Hi Gigi! Thanks for your input. Yeah its hard to let go of something that you've been waiting several months to purchase. I can't return them as I special ordered them from a London boutique more than 3 weeks ago. I'll try to take it to the cobbler. Maybe they have better padding special fitted to this style. If not then ny only other option is to sell them &#128553;



Dang girl, you must have some teeny teeny feet!  

I asked an SA about this a while back, and she told me that sometimes cobblers are able to insert a layer of padding underneath the insole, essentially raising it so that your foot fits more snuggly.  You could couple that with a some anti-slippage toe pads to help with your feet sliding too far forward.  Hope this helps.


----------



## juliana@

If my size in Bianca's is 37.5 which size should I go for pigalle's 120. Please help they're almost sold out on the CL website.


----------



## Chantelley88

Thank you! When they arrive and hopefully they fit (eek!) I will post photos!


----------



## Gabe1

Hello Ladies,

I am interested in purchasing a pair of Batignolles 120mm, I have several pairs of Pigs in a Sz. 7, I wanted to know due to the pitch, is the sizing the same?


----------



## Gabe1

juliana@ said:


> If my size in Bianca's is 37.5 which size should I go for pigalle's 120. Please help they're almost sold out on the CL website.


 

Hello Juliana,

A sz 6.5 in the Pigs if it is a 120mm, however if it is a Plato 120mm sz 7, if it is your first pair of Pigs you should definately try them on first, if possible buy both sizes, see what fits you the best and return what doesn't or go to a store and try them on first.


----------



## juliana@

Gabe1 said:


> Hello Juliana,
> 
> A sz 6.5 in the Pigs if it is a 120mm, however if it is a Plato 120mm sz 7, if it is your first pair of Pigs you should definately try them on first, if possible buy both sizes, see what fits you the best and return what doesn't or go to a store and try them on first.



Thanks you soooo much for the help I will order the 2 sizes, since I don't live close to a store. I was thinking on getting a Plato as well so thanks for that as well. 
Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## dlina03

Hello ladies!
I've been looking into getting the pigalle for the longest time. I managed to get my hot little hands on not one but 2 pairs of pigalles 100's. (I'm working my way up to 120) Turquoise and Rose Matador are so hot colors! My question is will they stretch? My tts is 38 so in turquoise I have a 37, and rose matador I have a 37 1/2. Here's a pix of both. The toe box is killing me.... Idk if either are going to work....


----------



## dlina03

:bump: no advice...


----------



## Chanieish

dlina03 said:


> :bump: no advice...



I'm not a pigalle expert, but I thought that Pigalle 100 were taken TTS or 1/2 down at most. 

I am a CL 38 TTS and my 100 pigalles were 38s. I don't think I could have fit into a 37. 

Pigalles do stretch widthwise but if you find that your toes are curling or the back of your heel is rubbing painfully against the back of the shoe, then the length is too small for you and you need to size up.

I hope this helps! Lovely bright pigalle colors by the way!


----------



## Spaceflocke

My pigalle 100 is tts and fits perfectly. Hope This helps.


----------



## dlina03

Chanieish said:


> I'm not a pigalle expert, but I thought that Pigalle 100 were taken TTS or 1/2 down at most.
> 
> I am a CL 38 TTS and my 100 pigalles were 38s. I don't think I could have fit into a 37.
> 
> Pigalles do stretch widthwise but if you find that your toes are curling or the back of your heel is rubbing painfully against the back of the shoe, then the length is too small for you and you need to size up.
> 
> I hope this helps! Lovely bright pigalle colors by the way!



Thanks a lot! There's no rubbing in the 371/2's so the pink ones are a keeper. Although the turquoise are a perfect fit, my feet swell when it's hot. Soooooo I might have to let those go.


----------



## dlina03

Spaceflocke said:


> My pigalle 100 is tts and fits perfectly. Hope This helps.



Thank you! Maybe my next pair will be at tts. A more basic color.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

dlina03 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I've been looking into getting the pigalle for the longest time. I managed to get my hot little hands on not one but 2 pairs of pigalles 100's. (I'm working my way up to 120) Turquoise and Rose Matador are so hot colors! My question is will they stretch? My tts is 38 so in turquoise I have a 37, and rose matador I have a 37 1/2. Here's a pix of both. The toe box is killing me.... Idk if either are going to work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170901
> View attachment 2170903
> View attachment 2170906
> View attachment 2170909



Lovely turquoise pigalle??Where you get them if you dont mind me asking??I dont really see them anyway in the USA.


----------



## pocketsandbows

dlina03 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I've been looking into getting the pigalle for the longest time. I managed to get my hot little hands on not one but 2 pairs of pigalles 100's. (I'm working my way up to 120) Turquoise and Rose Matador are so hot colors! My question is will they stretch? My tts is 38 so in turquoise I have a 37, and rose matador I have a 37 1/2. Here's a pix of both. The toe box is killing me.... Idk if either are going to work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170901
> View attachment 2170903
> View attachment 2170906
> View attachment 2170909


 
I love them both on you! I have the 120s and I took them a whole size down. I believe the 100s are tts. Also do they have any colored Pigalle 120s where you purchased those? I've been looking everywhere! Thanks in advance


----------



## Baglover25

Question: if i was size 39 in valentino/most brands, what size should i get for the pigalle 120 spikes?
39 or 38.5?

thanks!


----------



## Chanieish

Baglover25 said:


> Question: if i was size 39 in valentino/most brands, what size should i get for the pigalle 120 spikes?
> 39 or 38.5?
> 
> thanks!



In most brands I am a size 37.5. I am usually a 37.5-38 in CLs and I sized down to a 37 for the Pigalle 120s.

I think you might need to go down to 38-38.5 for your spikes.


----------



## Luxeaholic

Net a Porter just restocked the Pigalle 120 in black patent...finally got my hands on a pair


----------



## LevyLoveLV

So I purchased a pigalle 120mm in size 38.5 and it was so tight. I usually wear a 9 so I reordered a 39 because the SA said that it may fit better, she also recommended that I get it professionally stretched. Has anyone ever had this done and does it wear out the shoes????


----------



## Lamlamb

Luxeaholic said:


> Net a Porter just restocked the Pigalle 120 in black patent...finally got my hands on a pair


I just bought the Pigalle 120mm black patent in a 6 on netaporter yesterday. I have the Pigalle 100mm nude calf leather in a 6.5 and they fit TTS. Crossing my fingers the 6 will fit!


----------



## Christchrist

Lamlamb said:


> I just bought the Pigalle 120mm black patent in a 6 on netaporter yesterday. I have the Pigalle 100mm nude calf leather in a 6.5 and they fit TTS. Crossing my fingers the 6 will fit!



You may need a 5.5


----------



## Loubspassion

Luxeaholic said:


> Net a Porter just restocked the Pigalle 120 in black patent...finally got my hands on a pair


Thanks for the information. I'm so glad I finally decided to get a notification for every post in this thread. Because of your information, I was able to get a pair too, finally after I don't know how many months looking for them and researching sizing here and on Ebay . I just hope they will fit perfectly if not at first, will stretch enough overtime. I got them in 34.5 when my TTS in Loubis is 35-35.5, all my 36 requiring heel grips. 
I will let you know eventually.
All small sizes sold out already, it's crazy!!
Thanks a lot for the tip Luxeaholic!


----------



## Loubspassion

Jet Set said:


> Dang girl, you must have some teeny teeny feet!
> 
> I asked an SA about this a while back, and she told me that sometimes cobblers are able to insert a layer of padding underneath the insole, essentially raising it so that your foot fits more snuggly.  You could couple that with a some anti-slippage toe pads to help with your feet sliding too far forward.  Hope this helps.



Yes I can confirm that. I recently bought a pair of Nicholas Kirkwood in 36 that were too big and needed heel grips, full and half insole and some socks all together to fit snugly. My cobbler was able to re-size them and now they fit perfectly, yay. Not sure though what he did, but it worked, and they look just as originally bought; so definitely take it to your cobbler, they can help


----------



## MissNataliie

The online Christian Louboutin boutique has restocked several sizes in the black and nude colors! All sizes from 34.5 - 40, for both colors!


----------



## Lamlamb

Lamlamb said:


> I just bought the Pigalle 120mm black patent in a 6 on netaporter yesterday. I have the Pigalle 100mm nude calf leather in a 6.5 and they fit TTS. Crossing my fingers the 6 will fit!


Got them today and the 6 are perfect! So happy with them!!


----------



## vnapier

After stretching/breaking in my Pigalle 120 black patent, they fit fab! Now I'm working in the nude pair and am getting lazy! Lol. It's like I know how good they CAN fit. But don't feel like torturing my feet to get there. Ugh!!


----------



## mrscurvy

vnapier said:


> After stretching/breaking in my Pigalle 120 black patent, they fit fab! Now I'm working in the nude pair and am getting lazy! Lol. It's like I know how good they CAN fit. But don't feel like torturing my feet to get there. Ugh!!



Did you get TTS or half size down? I may order the patents today but not sure about sizing.. My leather pigalle is TTS


----------



## Loubspassion

Lamlamb said:


> Got them today and the 6 are perfect! So happy with them!!



Congrats! Post pictures? Did you break them in or they fit fab just out of the box?


----------



## Ellewalker

Lamlamb said:


> Got them today and the 6 are perfect! So happy with them!!


Yes did you have to break them in? I'm a 36.5 in 100 and I'm thinking I go a 36 in 120?!


----------



## baglici0us

NAP UK posted black pigalle 120s last night. They had 34 pieces of 39s!


----------



## Luxeaholic

Loubspassion said:


> Thanks for the information. I'm so glad I finally decided to get a notification for every post in this thread. Because of your information, I was able to get a pair too, finally after I don't know how many months looking for them and researching sizing here and on Ebay . I just hope they will fit perfectly if not at first, will stretch enough overtime. I got them in 34.5 when my TTS in Loubis is 35-35.5, all my 36 requiring heel grips.
> I will let you know eventually.
> All small sizes sold out already, it's crazy!!
> Thanks a lot for the tip Luxeaholic!


Yay! So happy for us and whoever else finally got their Pigalle's  
I have been furiously breaking in mine (got size 35, usually 36)- walking in circles in my garage! 

Next, I'm on the hunt for the T-Piga 120 in gold. Anyone know if they will restock this style?


----------



## jnfeare

Need some help finding my size.  I have never owned a pair of CLs before, so this will be my first!   Hopefully somebody can suggest a size from these shoes that I have.

Steve Madden, Nine West, Charles David US 9.5 - always just slightly long, but perfectly wearable and toe box not tight like US 9.  Probably because I have wide feet.

BCBG 39.5 good snug fit, perfect

Aldo 40 - fits quite good

BCBG 39 - too tight
YSL 39 way too tight and unwearable.  

Aldo 41 - can fit a few fingers in back, flops off

Hopefully somebody can help me out here.


----------



## giggles00

Chanieish said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Do the Love Me 120's run the same as the pigalle 120's?
> 
> I have a pigalle 120 that is a tad tight (it's new so I guess that's normal?) and I sized down 1 size from 38 to 37 for it
> 
> Should I go for the 37 or 37.5 for love me in mini glitter fabric? Does it stretch just like leather pigalles even with stretch?
> 
> Thank you!


I agree with Still, Love Me 120 are equivalent to Pigalle 120 size-wise, but there is a caveat.. The fine sheer mesh in front toe-box is NOT flexible, will not stretch like the all leather Pigalle 120 Toe-box. Meaning, they won't stretch long-time..so make sure they fit right initially.  I have this issue now..they fit too tight for my optimal size (40.5), so I have to go up to SZ 41..which still is a tad tight, but they are stretching a bit..


----------



## ifinena

I need your help, please, ladies?
Nap stocked Pigalle 120s, as you already know, and I was *finally* able to get me a pair. Got them in my true CL size 41.5 and they are big I think. Actually they are long, but the toes are happy.
There is that little elastic in the back that keeps my foot in.
I am so afraid to go lower. I have Pigalle 100s in size 41 and they are a PITA!
I'm attaching a pic. 
Also, if you notice the outer edge of my foot is border-line with the shoe. I have seen that part of the foot in many pigalles pictures falling a bit over the shoe and wasn't happy with that.
If I go lower in size, surely the side of my foot will overflow the shoe, yes?
Your opinions please?


----------



## Christchrist

ifinena said:


> I need your help, please, ladies?
> Nap stocked Pigalle 120s, as you already know, and I was *finally* able to get me a pair. Got them in my true CL size 41.5 and they are big I think. Actually they are long, but the toes are happy.
> There is that little elastic in the back that keeps my foot in.
> I am so afraid to go lower. I have Pigalle 100s in size 41 and they are a PITA!
> I'm attaching a pic.
> Also, if you notice the outer edge of my foot is border-line with the shoe. I have seen that part of the foot in many pigalles pictures falling a bit over the shoe and wasn't happy with that.
> If I go lower in size, surely the side of my foot will overflow the shoe, yes?
> Your opinions please?



Piggys are a beesh. You should go down a size 40.5. That's a finger sized gap. You want them to fit length or they will flop off after break in. My piggy 100 is 39.5. My piggy 120 is 38.5.
You should be 41.5 in piggy 100. It shouldn't be PINA. 
The overflow is the nature if the pigalle. It's cut low.  Try to focus in length and less on the sides. They will stretch a little


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi Ladies !

Any advice on pivichic 120 ? would 1/2 size down work ?

TIA !


----------



## vnapier

Size down for sure! I'm a 42 TTS and didn't realize how piggies ran at first so i ordered a 42. Went down to 41 for my perfect fit. Even tried a 41.5 in a color that I wanted desperately and still too big. They will be tight first few wears but once you break them in you will be golden!!


----------



## serenrose00

I ordered on Friday when NAP uk got some patent black 120s in stock but was too late for the 36. Went ahead and ordered the 35.5 just in case they would fit but they really pinch  does anyone know the best place/time to get hold of the 36? I'm thinking another etailer might get some in stock or a boutique (in London)? Am I pinching at straws? I was so close!!!


----------



## OKaf

Hi ladies!! This forum is an absolute godsend!

I'm about to purchase a pair of the baby pink spiked pigalles (120) and can't decide if I should get them a full size down or just half, since I've heard that they're a bit stiff. I'm normally a 36.5 and go down a half size for the patent leather pigalles and full size for the kid pigalles.

Any advice?


----------



## msflyness

Hi ladies...new to the forum. I have a question regarding the Pigalle 100 nude patent.  I just bought a pair and the toe box is tight. I wear a 41 in CL. Will they stretch. They fit fine length wise.


----------



## giggles00

msflyness said:


> Hi ladies...new to the forum. I have a question regarding the Pigalle 100 nude patent.  I just bought a pair and the toe box is tight. I wear a 41 in CL. Will they stretch. They fit fine length wise.



I wear sz 10, and sz 40 Pigalle 120 tight for me, sz 40.5 Pigalle less tight (optimal size after break-in), sz 41 perfect fit when new. Latter loosens up after break-in, with toe-box also stretching out. So, yes you should be fine


----------



## nikkisha

Hi Ladies, can you help with the sizing for the Pigelle Plato (Pigelle with mini platform)? I'm normally a 6.5 in pigelles 100 and a 5.5 in 120s. Can someone tell me if these are TTS (6.5) or if they fit more like the 120s? TIA!!


----------



## msflyness

Thanks giggles00....they r tight on my toes. I tried on a 41.5 and they were very comfy just didn't have in the nude color. I might get them stretched.


----------



## Chloehollywood

hello ladies,
I was wondering how the sizing of the Pigalle 120mm and Pigalle plato 140mm is?
which one size bigger? 
I own the PP140 but I want some Piagalle 120mm.

Thank you


----------



## jnfeare

OMG, Net-A-Porter might have my size in stock.  I am a US 9.5 and have wide feet.  Will a 39.5 be a good size for me?


----------



## Chanieish

jnfeare said:


> OMG, Net-A-Porter might have my size in stock.  I am a US 9.5 and have wide feet.  Will a 39.5 be a good size for me?



You might have to size down for the 120s. I think a 38.5-39 will be better for you. I am a size 7.5 US and wear a 36.5



Chloehollywood said:


> hello ladies,
> I was wondering how the sizing of the Pigalle 120mm and Pigalle plato 140mm is?
> which one size bigger?
> I own the PP140 but I want some Piagalle 120mm.
> 
> Thank you



The PP140 and Piggy 120 fit very similarly for me.



nikkisha said:


> Hi Ladies, can you help with the sizing for the Pigelle Plato (Pigelle with mini platform)? I'm normally a 6.5 in pigelles 100 and a 5.5 in 120s. Can someone tell me if these are TTS (6.5) or if they fit more like the 120s? TIA!!



Platos come in 120 or 140mm. 120mm is similar to piggy 100 and 140 is similar to piggy 120



OKaf said:


> Hi ladies!! This forum is an absolute godsend!
> 
> I'm about to purchase a pair of the baby pink spiked pigalles (120) and can't decide if I should get them a full size down or just half, since I've heard that they're a bit stiff. I'm normally a 36.5 and go down a half size for the patent leather pigalles and full size for the kid pigalles.
> 
> Any advice?



Are the patent piggies loose on you? The baby pink spiked piggies are patent right? Perhaps go with your patent size.


----------



## OKaf

Chanieish said:


> You might have to size down for the 120s. I think a 38.5-39 will be better for you. I am a size 7.5 US and wear a 36.5
> 
> 
> 
> The PP140 and Piggy 120 fit very similarly for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Platos come in 120 or 140mm. 120mm is similar to piggy 100 and 140 is similar to piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> Are the patent piggies loose on you? The baby pink spiked piggies are patent right? Perhaps go with your patent size.



The patents fit pretty well, but I've only wore them a few times. I'll go with the patent size as it seems the safest bet, thanks for your help!


----------



## akillian24

Pigalle Gurus:  Do you notice some of your piggies are more comfortable than others?  For example, my patent nude pigalle is most definitely comfortable for me.  My patent graffiti, however, seems so much stiffer and I can't seem to get it to loosen up like my nude.  

Just wondering if I'm crazy.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Pigalle Gurus:  Do you notice some of your piggies are more comfortable than others?  For example, my patent nude pigalle is most definitely comfortable for me.  My patent graffiti, however, seems so much stiffer and I can't seem to get it to loosen up like my nude.
> 
> Just wondering if I'm crazy.



They are not consistent with size.  Each pair is different


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> They are not consistent with size.  Each pair is different



Well isn't that awesome. As if CL sizing wasn't complicated enough. LOL


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Well isn't that awesome. As if CL sizing wasn't complicated enough. LOL



I know right. Ha. And my custom piggys feel like. 38.75. Ha


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> I know right. Ha. And my custom piggys feel like. 38.75. Ha


I want your custom white piggies.
Or wherever Miley found hers.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> I want your custom white piggies.
> Or wherever Miley found hers.



I want a nappa pair. Too bad we aren't the same size. Ha


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> I want a nappa pair. Too bad we aren't the same size. Ha



Amen to that!  Miley should donate hers to someone willing to wear them right.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Amen to that!  Miley should donate hers to someone willing to wear them right.



I agree. Ha


----------



## atrain

Does anyone know how to size the new glitter fabric Pigalles? I'm assuming the fabric won't stretch like leather, so should you size up maybe half a size?


----------



## Loubspassion

Luxeaholic said:


> Yay! So happy for us and whoever else finally got their Pigalle's
> I have been furiously breaking in mine (got size 35, usually 36)- walking in circles in my garage!
> 
> Next, I'm on the hunt for the T-Piga 120 in gold. Anyone know if they will restock this style?



Yes. Very happy. Congrats to all of us. I will hunt for the Bengali if they ever make them again.
I didn't know the T came in gold, I only saw them in red...sorry can't help with this but you can check with CL customer Service, they will tell if there's an availability in one of the boutique. Maybe the Miami boutique?


----------



## sheskatatonic

atrain said:


> Does anyone know how to size the new glitter fabric Pigalles? I'm assuming the fabric won't stretch like leather, so should you size up maybe half a size?


I sized a full size down. I normally take a 37 and a 36 is perfect.


----------



## Christchrist

atrain said:


> Does anyone know how to size the new glitter fabric Pigalles? I'm assuming the fabric won't stretch like leather, so should you size up maybe half a size?



It stretches. It fits the same. It's called spotlight


----------



## akillian24

So.... if Pigalles are different in each size, how does everyone feel about charge-sending them from another store without trying them on?  The difference in how the first pair of Pigalles vs. the second pair is significant. Pair one: Painful, Pair two: Some of the most comfy CL's I have.


----------



## cherryst

Hi 

I managed to get hold off a pair of pigalle 120 from the online louboutin store in size 38.5. I'm usually a 39-39.5 other shoes depending on the style (my louboutin aviva are 39). I'm not sure if they are too big. They fit perfectly at the moment and are quite comfy to wear (probably because I was born in heels! Haha!). I tried on the right foot size 38 in selfridges and it was almost painful and my left foot is bigger. I'm not sure what to do! I've added a few photos so hopefully this will help you all. Because I just don't know what to do at the moment. TIA


----------



## cherryst

Here's another photo - don't know why it wouldn't let me upload them all


----------



## cherryst

And last one cx


----------



## briska1989

cherryst said:


> And last one cx


Beautiful, sexy pigalle on you.


----------



## Christchrist

cherryst said:


> Hi
> 
> I managed to get hold off a pair of pigalle 120 from the online louboutin store in size 38.5. I'm usually a 39-39.5 other shoes depending on the style (my louboutin aviva are 39). I'm not sure if they are too big. They fit perfectly at the moment and are quite comfy to wear (probably because I was born in heels! Haha!). I tried on the right foot size 38 in selfridges and it was almost painful and my left foot is bigger. I'm not sure what to do! I've added a few photos so hopefully this will help you all. Because I just don't know what to do at the moment. TIA



Did you try them on after shopping or being on your feet? It looks like you are a 38


----------



## cherryst

Hi 

I tried them on when they arrived and is just woken up. I then sat on the said wearing them. I then tried then on after I'd walked my dog. I just feel that if they're going to stretch they're going to start slipping off! The other thing, after reading all the thread is that everyone says that they hurt and need to break them in/ I didn't feel like this, they just felt quite comfy possibly not snug enough. I think I will send them back to louboutin and wait until a 38 becomes available (and possibly wear socks to break them in gently). Thanks for your help cx


----------



## cherryst

Christchrist said:


> Did you try them on after shopping or being on your feet? It looks like you are a 38


Should I try them on again after I've been on my feet all day to see how the size fits? cx


----------



## akillian24

cherryst said:


> Here's another photo - don't know why it wouldn't let me upload them all



Those definitely look a bit too roomy IMO. I think a 38 will likely fit better in the long run.. which I know is annoying when you have a pair of Pigalles in your hot little hands! Arg!


----------



## LolasCloset

Hey ladies, I have a question about how to walk in the pigalle 120s. I've had my pigalles for a couple months now, but I still haven't worn them out! I do wear them around the house and have stretched the toe box to a manageable width, but I still can't seem to get the hang of walking in them without looking like a broke-down barbie. I read the original advice from LVPiggy about how to walk in them, but since her videos no longer show up, I'm not really sure what a normal looking pigalle walk looks like (and there isn't much help on YouTube either)! I feel like I go pretty slowly and take short steps. I try to shift my weight to the balls of my feet, without going for too much of a heel-strike first, but my knees stay a bit bent when I do this, and it all looks rather clumsy. I'm quite used to high heels, but mostly in the 100mm range. 

Maybe I just feel slow because my husband is a fast walker and I always have to ask him to slow the eff down, even when I'm in flats 

Long story short, is it normal to take short steps in 120s, or have you mastered a fairly 'normal' walk, in pace and stride?


----------



## cherryst

akillian24 said:


> Those definitely look a bit too roomy IMO. I think a 38 will likely fit better in the long run.. which I know is annoying when you have a pair of Pigalles in your hot little hands! Arg!


Thank you. I'll send them back and hopefully be able to get a 38. I bought the 38.5 off the louboutin website last week. This week they have 37.5 available! Hopefully 38's will be available next cx


----------



## cherryst

Hi ladies. 

Just thought you might all like to know, the online Louboutin store now has most sizes in stock - be quick, you know they'll sell out fast! I've now ordered a 38 (after the 38.5 were slightly too big). Can't wait for them to arrive! cx 

http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/uk_en/shop/women/pigalle-patent-20.html


----------



## cherryst

akillian24 said:


> Those definitely look a bit too roomy IMO. I think a 38 will likely fit better in the long run.. which I know is annoying when you have a pair of Pigalles in your hot little hands! Arg!


Hi

My size 38 arrived today - a little tight but I know they will stretch and I can seem to walk in them fairly well (on carpet, I'm sure pounding the mean streets of leeds will be a different story!). Thanks for your advice! Now, time to break these bad boys in! cx


----------



## akillian24

cherryst said:


> Hi
> 
> My size 38 arrived today - a little tight but I know they will stretch and I can seem to walk in them fairly well (on carpet, I'm sure pounding the mean streets of leeds will be a different story!). Thanks for your advice! Now, time to break these bad boys in! cx




Weeee! Yes, my pigalles were really tight, but I did find that they stretched and now they are perfect.  Enjoy and I'm so glad you got the right size, you'll be glad you did!


----------



## cherryst

akillian24 said:


> Weeee! Yes, my pigalles were really tight, but I did find that they stretched and now they are perfect.  Enjoy and I'm so glad you got the right size, you'll be glad you did!


So, I'm sat here with my pigalles on (and socks!) and every now and again walking across soft flooring to try break them in. They are tight but I can easily walk in them. I've taken a photo of me in them! If you think that they might end up being too small - shout now (but strangely enough I've noticed they've already started to change shape!) cx


----------



## cherryst

Thank you for your advice. Do these look ok now though? cx


----------



## MissNataliie

cherryst said:


> Thank you for your advice. Do these look ok now though? cx



I'm not the one you originally asked, but I think they look fantastic on you! I think you picked the right size, especially since they're already forming to your feet! Congratulations on your gorgeous purchase! 

I went into Bergdorf Goodman's shoe salon today and they had so many gorgeous Louboutin's. The Pigalle's are definitely my favorite; they're classic, sexy, and elegant all at once. So pretty much the perfect combination.  I'm hoping to get a pair before the year ends (my first Louboutin's!).


----------



## cherryst

MissNataliie said:


> I'm not the one you originally asked, but I think they look fantastic on you! I think you picked the right size, especially since they're already forming to your feet! Congratulations on your gorgeous purchase!
> 
> I went into Bergdorf Goodman's shoe salon today and they had so many gorgeous Louboutin's. The Pigalle's are definitely my favorite; they're classic, sexy, and elegant all at once. So pretty much the perfect combination.  I'm hoping to get a pair before the year ends (my first Louboutin's!).


Thank you. All I can say is BUY! BUY! BUY! Once you own one pair of Louboutin's you always want more and they are so worth it! Although I've never gone through the pain barrier before until now! I have to say my others were really comfy from the start. Pigalle 120 - well, I guess you have to earn them! The guy in the Louboutin boutique in selfridges told me from the offset that its no pain no gain with these! Don't worry, they do become easier/more comfy just by sitting watching tv in them (and a few sashays across the lounge too every 15 mins!). Hope you get to buy your first pair soon cx


----------



## MissNataliie

cherryst said:


> Thank you. All I can say is BUY! BUY! BUY! Once you own one pair of Louboutin's you always want more and they are so worth it! Although I've never gone through the pain barrier before until now! I have to say my others were really comfy from the start. Pigalle 120 - well, I guess you have to earn them! The guy in the Louboutin boutique in selfridges told me from the offset that its no pain no gain with these! Don't worry, they do become easier/more comfy just by sitting watching tv in them (and a few sashays across the lounge too every 15 mins!). Hope you get to buy your first pair soon cx



Thank you, I'll let you know when I do!  It's great to hear your other Louboutin's were comfy from the start. I've heard they're notorious for always being uncomfortable which makes me hesitate a bit. Do keep us updated on how the breaking in process goes! I would love to know if the 120's can be broken in enough for them to be semi-comfortable wear-everywhere heels or if I should opt for the 100's instead.


----------



## Chloehollywood

Hello ladies,
I am sooo confused and the more I read the more confused I become... lol

I am a true EU39 in all shoes which is an US 8,5 I also have wide feet.

My questions, should I go with 38, 38,5 or 39 ????

Thank you so much


----------



## Christchrist

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello ladies,
> I am sooo confused and the more I read the more confused I become... lol
> 
> I am a true EU39 in all shoes which is an US 8,5 I also have wide feet.
> 
> My questions, should I go with 38, 38,5 or 39 ????
> 
> Thank you so much



We are the same size.  I am a 38.5 in piggy 120 . I can do 38 but its so tight I feel like my feet are gonna fall off.


----------



## cherryst

Christchrist said:


> We are the same size.  I am a 38.5 in piggy 120 . I can do 38 but its so tight I feel like my feet are gonna fall off.


I am 39 (uk 6) in most shoes. I bought the 38.5 and I could fit my finger down the back so sent them back and got the 38 instead. They are tight! But I know they will stretch. My feet aren't wide hence the full size down. The rule of thumb is 1/2 a size down if your feet are wide, a full size down if your feet are normal to slim. Hope this helps! Cx


----------



## stilly

cherryst said:


> Thank you for your advice. Do these look ok now though? cx


 
These look gorgy on you!!!
They look like they fit nicely.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Do Pigalles stretch a lot after you've worn them alot? There's not usually any Pigalles in Canada so I'd have to order online... I don't know if I should get a 35.5 or a 35 (I'm TTS 36) I like my shoes feeling snug, any advice?


----------



## Christchrist

LouboutinHottie said:


> Do Pigalles stretch a lot after you've worn them alot? There's not usually any Pigalles in Canada so I'd have to order online... I don't know if I should get a 35.5 or a 35 (I'm TTS 36) I like my shoes feeling snug, any advice?



You're a 36 in what louboutin shoes?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Christchrist said:


> You're a 36 in what louboutin shoes?



Ron Ron and Fifi, and I've tried on a lot of CLs at the store, and 36 always fits.


----------



## mrscurvy

LouboutinHottie said:


> Ron Ron and Fifi, and I've tried on a lot of CLs at the store, and 36 always fits.



I'm the same size is most CL's too.. However I purchased the 6 in the Pigalle and it fit perfect when it was new but now that I've worn them a few times I could've actually went with the 35.5


----------



## LouboutinHottie

mrscurvy said:


> I'm the same size is most CL's too.. However I purchased the 6 in the Pigalle and it fit perfect when it was new but now that I've worn them a few times I could've actually went with the 35.5



Oh okay thats good to know thanks.


----------



## yvette362

thanks so much for the advice!  I was wondering how to prevent the heel slipping out too much...now I'll try buying 1/2 a size down.


----------



## Moosh22

After a year of waiting I finally got my hands on the Pigalle 120s!!!!!!! They were so perfect that I couldn't resist buying them in both nude and black. For sizing reference I usually wear a size 38.5 (8.5) in Louboutins. I tried on the 37.5 (7.5) Pigalle's in the store and after reading too many pages on this forum I knew that the shoe fit too comfortably to begin with. My heel also had just the slightest amount of space in the back as well in the 37.5 so I decided to push my luck and try on a pair of 37's (7) as well. They fit REALLY snug, really really snug but they still were managable to walk in and didn't bother my feet too much. So knowing that they were going to stretch I purchased both pairs in a 37 and am SO happy with my decision. Also the employee working there urged me that I should go with a size 37 as well. Now when they stretch after a few wears they will just get more comfortable without causing any heel slippage. Plus, if the shoe is too small you can always stretch it out, if its too big then you are throwing money away! Best of luck to any fells PFers looking for the Pigalle's. My suggestion is to call a local Louboutin boutique if you have one nearby where you live. I've tried to track them down in department stores for so long but it seems that the CL boutiques currently are stocked on Pigalle's. I'll post pictures after I get the heel protectors placed on them


----------



## Youngstown

Hello everybody!

I just registered here, because you girls seem to know a lot of about what I am to ask.

I'd like to buy a pair Pigalle 120 for my girlfriend, but they don't seem to be available anywhere.. I was following them on net-a-porter.com where they were "comming soon", but now they changed the status to "no longer available". 

Do they still make those or is my only chance to get a new pair to go through ebay and pay an enormous amount?

What do you recommend?


----------



## Moosh22

Youngstown said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I just registered here, because you girls seem to know a lot of about what I am to ask.
> 
> I'd like to buy a pair Pigalle 120 for my girlfriend, but they don't seem to be available anywhere.. I was following them on net-a-porter.com where they were "comming soon", but now they changed the status to "no longer available".
> 
> Do they still make those or is my only chance to get a new pair to go through ebay and pay an enormous amount?
> 
> What do you recommend?


Youngstown, call individual Christian Louboutin Boutiques if there are any around your area. If not, I'm sure they could accept phone orders for you from stores out of state. The actually Louboutin boutiques are currently stocked in the Pigalle 120's (but they are selling fast). I don't believe they are available online from the Louboutin website even! Also so no department stores/netaporter have received shipments to my knowledge. Best of luck.


----------



## Chloehollywood

Hello Ladies !!!
I finally received my Pigalle 120mm 
But is the sizing correct? there are heel slippage on both feet especially on the left one but the right one seems fine..Why aren't my feet the same size ? lol

For informations I am 39 / 6 in every shoes and I got the 38,5  and I have WIDE feet ...















Thank youuuu


----------



## Christchrist

Chloehollywood said:


> Hello Ladies !!!
> I finally received my Pigalle 120mm
> But is the sizing correct? there are heel slippage on both feet especially on the left one but the right one seems fine..Why aren't my feet the same size ? lol
> 
> For informations I am 39 / 6 in every shoes and I got the 38,5  and I have WIDE feet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank youuuu



My feet aren't the same size.  You're probably 1/2 size smaller


----------



## Chloehollywood

Christchrist said:


> My feet aren't the same size.  You're probably 1/2 size smaller



So I should go with 38? (I bought 38,5) wow lol it already feels painful for my bigger foot lol


----------



## Christchrist

Chloehollywood said:


> So I should go with 38? (I bought 38,5) wow lol it already feels painful for my bigger foot lol



Up to you. I can't do painful.  You can pad one shoe


----------



## susanshuo

Please help me dear Pigalle lovers... 
I went to a Louboutin boutique today and tried to figure out which size I should buy for Pigalle 120. But they only had big sizes, while I usually wear 34.5 (New Simple 100 & Pigalle 100) or 35 (Decollete) for Louboutins. For other designer shoes, I am 35.5 or 36. Should I try 34 for Pigalle 120? Thanks for answering!!


----------



## Mypreciousss

Hi ladies! After lusting after the pigalles for an age I finally bought not 1 but 2 pairs of 120s ! (Nude and black) But now I'm panicking because they feel so tight..the thought of wearing them out is filling me with dread! I'm usually a 36 in very prive, and I went for a 35 in piggys.. Please please tell me the toe box pain will ease up and won't cause loss of my own lil piggys?! I'm considering returning...help!


----------



## Chanieish

Hello! Another question I have regarding piggies! It's kind of abstract so I added pictures for reference.

So here goes...I initially thought I was a size 37 in piggies. So I got a pair in nude patent. It was a whole size down from what I think is my TTS CL size. They were tight at first, but I decided to stick with them and stretch them. BUT! They became too big!

So I got another pair in 36.5, also in patent. They were OMFG so tight at first, so I tried to stretch them. It was so painful so I enlisted my fav cobbler to do it for me. They fit much better, but are still a tad snug.

So here is my question, which size am I? In the black 36.5 piggies, my toes are slightly scrunched and I can feel the tip of the shoe on one foot. The back of the shoe fits well though and they are quite secure on my foot. (please see pics) And in the nude 37 piggies, my toes are not scrunched at all very comfy in fact, but look at the gap at the back! Sometimes I can feel my foot shift out slightly when walking. Bad and hard to walk in...

So should I keep working with the 36.5 size or go with the 37's and try to pad. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## bougainvillier

susanshuo said:


> Please help me dear Pigalle lovers...
> I went to a Louboutin boutique today and tried to figure out which size I should buy for Pigalle 120. But they only had big sizes, while I usually wear 34.5 (New Simple 100 & Pigalle 100) or 35 (Decollete) for Louboutins. For other designer shoes, I am 35.5 or 36. Should I try 34 for Pigalle 120? Thanks for answering!!



34 for p120 is probably gonna be too big for you. I am between 34.5 and 35 in p100 and p120 in 34 was too big for me. I had heel slippage.


----------



## Loubspassion

Hello Maven,
I need help again. I'm a 35-35.5 tts in Louboutin, 36 in some models (Rolando and NP). Got the P120 in 34.5 but haven't tried on for fit yet.
Now I'm eyeing the Plato 120 in nude patent, there's one available in 35. Do you guys think it will fit? What's the sizing like for the pp120 vs the p120?
Thanks


----------



## ouija board

Mypreciouss and Chanieish, stick with the smaller, tighter size. They will eventually fit better and let you walk better in the 120mm heel. I am by no means an expert on Pigalles (and if you saw me wobbling around in them, you'd agree!), but I had similar concerns when I bought my Pigalles, both patent. First pair was 1/2 size down from my CL tts, comfy in the toe box but huge gap at the heel. Second pair was full size down and initially were so tight that I felt like my toes were being crushed. I almost gave up on the smaller pair because I couldn't get them to stretch much, but after getting up the courage to wear them out to dinner, they actually stretched a lot and molded to my foot. They fit like a glove after two wears and are more comfortable than the bigger pair. Certainly a little easier to walk in, as well. I'm sure there are people who prefer to go for a bigger size and pad, but I find the Pigalle (and most CLs) difficult to pad comfortably due to the narrow toe box and low cut sides. Good luck!


----------



## susanshuo

bougainvillier said:


> 34 for p120 is probably gonna be too big for you. I am between 34.5 and 35 in p100 and p120 in 34 was too big for me. I had heel slippage.



Oh wow! I can't believe that! The Pigalle 120 I ordered on Net-A-Porter is coming tomorrow. We will see how it goes... btw, I bought a pair of 34.5..


----------



## BagLVer4Life

susanshuo said:


> Oh wow! I can't believe that! The Pigalle 120 I ordered on Net-A-Porter is coming tomorrow. We will see how it goes... btw, I bought a pair of 34.5..


Congrats! I hope they fit


----------



## bougainvillier

susanshuo said:


> Oh wow! I can't believe that! The Pigalle 120 I ordered on Net-A-Porter is coming tomorrow. We will see how it goes... btw, I bought a pair of 34.5..



Keep me posted. Maybe this shipment size differently


----------



## Mypreciousss

ouija board said:


> Mypreciouss and Chanieish, stick with the smaller, tighter size. They will eventually fit better and let you walk better in the 120mm heel. I am by no means an expert on Pigalles (and if you saw me wobbling around in them, you'd agree!), but I had similar concerns when I bought my Pigalles, both patent. First pair was 1/2 size down from my CL tts, comfy in the toe box but huge gap at the heel. Second pair was full size down and initially were so tight that I felt like my toes were being crushed. I almost gave up on the smaller pair because I couldn't get them to stretch much, but after getting up the courage to wear them out to dinner, they actually stretched a lot and molded to my foot. They fit like a glove after two wears and are more comfortable than the bigger pair. Certainly a little easier to walk in, as well. I'm sure there are people who prefer to go for a bigger size and pad, but I find the Pigalle (and most CLs) difficult to pad comfortably due to the narrow toe box and low cut sides. Good luck!


Thanks! Being brave & venturing out for dinner in them tomorrow..hope my toes don't fall out when I take them off at the end of the eve!! Xxx


----------



## susanshuo

bougainvillier said:


> Keep me posted. Maybe this shipment size differently



The truth is, 34.5 fits perfectly! A little bit of loose on the left shoe, but the right shoe is almost like it is made for me!  I will post the pictures later!


----------



## susanshuo

Mypreciousss said:


> Thanks! Being brave & venturing out for dinner in them tomorrow..hope my toes don't fall out when I take them off at the end of the eve!! Xxx


Good luck!!


----------



## susanshuo

Loubspassion said:


> Hello Maven,
> I need help again. I'm a 35-35.5 tts in Louboutin, 36 in some models (Rolando and NP). Got the P120 in 34.5 but haven't tried on for fit yet.
> Now I'm eyeing the Plato 120 in nude patent, there's one available in 35. Do you guys think it will fit? What's the sizing like for the pp120 vs the p120?
> Thanks


I am 34.5 for Pigalle 100, and I also have a pair of Pigalle Plato in 35. The Pigalle Plato fits me


----------



## susanshuo

My order came this afternoon, and I am very surprised that 34.5 fits me! I am 34.5 for both Pigalle 100 and 120! Weird!  

Now, the problem is, this is my first time to walk in 120mm high heels. It is indeed a challenge, and I barely can stand still for a minute. Also, when I walk in these piggies, I can't stop the spikes on both shoes from going into each other! I guess it is about the way I walk... :cry: But overall, they are really beautiful shoes, and I still have time to think about keeping or returning them. The happiest thing is I finally figure out what size I should wear for Pigalle 120!


----------



## bougainvillier

susanshuo said:


> My order came this afternoon, and I am very surprised that 34.5 fits me! I am 34.5 for both Pigalle 100 and 120! Weird!
> 
> Now, the problem is, this is my first time to walk in 120mm high heels. It is indeed a challenge, and I barely can stand still for a minute. Also, when I walk in these piggies, I can't stop the spikes on both shoes from going into each other! I guess it is about the way I walk... :cry: But overall, they are really beautiful shoes, and I still have time to think about keeping or returning them. The happiest thing is I finally figure out what size I should wear for Pigalle 120!



Omg these are divine. I'm seriously tempted!! Do they have the elastics at the heel area?


----------



## susanshuo

bougainvillier said:


> Omg these are divine. I'm seriously tempted!! Do they have the elastics at the heel area?



Yes, they do!!


----------



## bougainvillier

susanshuo said:


> Yes, they do!!



Hmmm they sparkle seriously! Congrats girl. You are enabling. I'm thinking about ordering from nap. You get it there right? Are you keeping?


----------



## ellegreene

susanshuo said:


> My order came this afternoon, and I am very surprised that 34.5 fits me! I am 34.5 for both Pigalle 100 and 120! Weird!
> 
> Now, the problem is, this is my first time to walk in 120mm high heels. It is indeed a challenge, and I barely can stand still for a minute. Also, when I walk in these piggies, I can't stop the spikes on both shoes from going into each other! I guess it is about the way I walk... :cry: But overall, they are really beautiful shoes, and I still have time to think about keeping or returning them. The happiest thing is I finally figure out what size I should wear for Pigalle 120!



Those pigalles are absolutely amazing! I'd do everything in my power to be able to keep them. Practice walking around on a carpet. Try starting out with very slow deliberate steps - there are lots of YouTube videos for walking in high heels shoes with different techniques! I'd maybe give them a go!


----------



## akillian24

susanshuo said:


> Please help me dear Pigalle lovers...
> I went to a Louboutin boutique today and tried to figure out which size I should buy for Pigalle 120. But they only had big sizes, while I usually wear 34.5 (New Simple 100 & Pigalle 100) or 35 (Decollete) for Louboutins. For other designer shoes, I am 35.5 or 36. Should I try 34 for Pigalle 120? Thanks for answering!!



There are some other more size-savvy CL gals in here, but if you wear a 34.5 in a Pigalle 100 and a 35 in Decollette, I'd definitely go 34 in the 120, knowing they will stretch out. They'll be tight when you get them, but should loosen up perfectly.

Whoops - Just saw update. Congrats! And enjoy! And yes.. practice walking makes perfect!


----------



## susanshuo

bougainvillier said:


> Hmmm they sparkle seriously! Congrats girl. You are enabling. I'm thinking about ordering from nap. You get it there right? Are you keeping?


Thank you!! 
Yes, I got them from NAP, and they are running out of sizes. Unless I can find a better deal on eBay before returning deadline, I will keep them.


----------



## susanshuo

ellegreene said:


> Those pigalles are absolutely amazing! I'd do everything in my power to be able to keep them. Practice walking around on a carpet. Try starting out with very slow deliberate steps - there are lots of YouTube videos for walking in high heels shoes with different techniques! I'd maybe give them a go!


Thanks for the tips!! I was walking on the carpet last night, and I found it was very slippery to walk in brand new Louboutins with such high heels. But I will keep practicing before I can walk out my house.


----------



## susanshuo

akillian24 said:


> There are some other more size-savvy CL gals in here, but if you wear a 34.5 in a Pigalle 100 and a 35 in Decollette, I'd definitely go 34 in the 120, knowing they will stretch out. They'll be tight when you get them, but should loosen up perfectly.
> 
> Whoops - Just saw update. Congrats! And enjoy! And yes.. practice walking makes perfect!


Okay... I will keep you all posted if I succeed in walking!!


----------



## ~g~

Hello all!!

I've been eyeing the Pigalle for sometime now but here in Canada they are harder to get & I'm not comfortable with eBay or getting nailed by duties from the US so have waited it out till I can get from a reputable store here. So, I just was hoping for some sizing insight from you ladies.  

I have wide feet and am usually an 8 in Tory Burch flats and own the CL New Simples in size 38. In Aldo shoes or other brands I can range anywhere from 7.5 to 9. I usually do the sick trick before I wear the New Simples since my first baby they feel snug. Anyhow..I went and tried a 38 in the Pigalle spikes and they were so tight I couldn't get my foot in :s In the past I remember trying a 38.5 spike with nylons and they felt loose. Now, Holts has a 38.5 available in the black patent Pigalle 100 (only one left!) and I was wondering if I should take the plunge?? 

Now I am also currently 20wks pregnant and am prone to edema (swelling) so my hubby thinks I should wait till post baby but I am so so tempted to buy now!


----------



## bougainvillier

susanshuo said:


> Thank you!!
> Yes, I got them from NAP, and they are running out of sizes. Unless I can find a better deal on eBay before returning deadline, I will keep them.



I got mine from nap. Weirdly they fit the same as patent p120 for me, which means 34 is too big on me. And I'm a 35 in p100! I might have to return


----------



## susanshuo

bougainvillier said:


> I got mine from nap. Weirdly they fit the same as patent p120 for me, which means 34 is too big on me. And I'm a 35 in p100! I might have to return



Sad... I also found that 34.5 is too big for me in the morning. I am struggling to change them into 34, or just put a pad inside the shoe... Anyway, feel sorry for you..


----------



## stilly

susanshuo said:


> My order came this afternoon, and I am very surprised that 34.5 fits me! I am 34.5 for both Pigalle 100 and 120! Weird!
> 
> Now, the problem is, this is my first time to walk in 120mm high heels. It is indeed a challenge, and I barely can stand still for a minute. Also, when I walk in these piggies, I can't stop the spikes on both shoes from going into each other! I guess it is about the way I walk... :cry: But overall, they are really beautiful shoes, and I still have time to think about keeping or returning them. The happiest thing is I finally figure out what size I should wear for Pigalle 120!


 
These look fabulous on you!!!
If you practice walking around the house, you should be able to master them.


----------



## susanshuo

stilly said:


> These look fabulous on you!!!
> If you practice walking around the house, you should be able to master them.



Yes! Learning to wear pigalle 120 is my new lesson, and I'm sure it will be fun!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Hi girls, I'm 38 in Pigalle 120 and 38.5-39 in Pigalle 100 styles. My CL TTS is 38.5. I  just purchased a pair of Pigalle Plato 120 in 38 as I could put a finger in  in the 38.5 when wearing them with stocking. My only  worry is that my toes are slightly curled up and actually push against where the sole and the upper  is stitched together (if that makes sense). Do you think I should keep  the 38 or exchange for 38.5 and pad the back?


----------



## Wildflower22

I go on Louboutin's site everyday to look for Pigalles in my size. They are finally back in stock (the 36.5 120mm black patent), and they do not have my size. Urgh!!


----------



## Zucnarf

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Hi girls, I'm 38 in Pigalle 120 and 38.5-39 in Pigalle 100 styles. My CL TTS is 38.5. I  just purchased a pair of Pigalle Plato 120 in 38 as I could put a finger in  in the 38.5 when wearing them with stocking. My only  worry is that my toes are slightly curled up and actually push against where the sole and the upper  is stitched together (if that makes sense). Do you think I should keep  the 38 or exchange for 38.5 and pad the back?



Keep 38.


----------



## hautevita

are the pigalles 120 more comfortable of the pigalle plato?


----------



## af4shoppin

Hi ladies! 

I just ordered a pair of 120s in size 39, and they fit perfectly. I was expecting them to be uncomfortably tight. There was no heel slippage and they were only tight on my pinky toes. Should I go with another half size down considering that they will stretch? 

For reference, I have both kid and patent VPs in a 39 that fit perfectly and patent Bianca 140 in 39.5 that are stretching out and are now comfortable.  I thought my TTS was a 39.5.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Loubspassion

Hi ladies
I was just researching the Louboutin new styles on their French website and out of curiosity, clicked on the Pigalle 120 to check for price increase. 
I was quite surprised to see that they recommend to order half size up for the black patent.
A while back they recommended to order down, so I'm assuming the fit has changed.
Has anyone experienced a change in fit? Or is it for european stock only? Humm....curious.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Loubspassion said:


> Hi ladies
> I was just researching the Louboutin new styles on their French website and out of curiosity, clicked on the Pigalle 120 to check for price increase.
> I was quite surprised to see that they recommend to order half size up for the black patent.
> A while back they recommended to order down, so I'm assuming the fit has changed.
> Has anyone experienced a change in fit? Or is it for european stock only? Humm....curious.



It's got to be a mistake lol I just order a 38 and its huge. I have a 38.5 in the No Prive 120 older style and they are tight I could probably do a 39 and I have a 39.5 in the nooka (because I went up since the no prive were so tight) well they are too big! I'm probably TTS a 38.5 or 39 (7.5 us, 38 in jimmy choo and Manolo). So the SA recommended a 38 - I can fit 3 fingers behind one foot and two behind the other they are so big.  I would still go down not up in them - mine will be on their way back soon sadly - good luck to you finding a size I think I need to wait on these until I can try them on somewhere in person.


----------



## Elizabel

~g~ said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> I've been eyeing the Pigalle for sometime now but here in Canada they are harder to get & I'm not comfortable with eBay or getting nailed by duties from the US so have waited it out till I can get from a reputable store here. So, I just was hoping for some sizing insight from you ladies.
> 
> I have wide feet and am usually an 8 in Tory Burch flats and own the CL New Simples in size 38. In Aldo shoes or other brands I can range anywhere from 7.5 to 9. I usually do the sick trick before I wear the New Simples since my first baby they feel snug. Anyhow..I went and tried a 38 in the Pigalle spikes and they were so tight I couldn't get my foot in :s In the past I remember trying a 38.5 spike with nylons and they felt loose. Now, Holts has a 38.5 available in the black patent Pigalle 100 (only one left!) and I was wondering if I should take the plunge??
> 
> Now I am also currently 20wks pregnant and am prone to edema (swelling) so my hubby thinks I should wait till post baby but I am so so tempted to buy now!



Hi!
I'm an ex-shoe addict and rarely come over here...but wanted to share my experience. My feet grew one width and one size up and NEVER returned to their former state! Your husband gives good advice...please wait until baby has arrived and your body has recovered....

E x


----------



## Loubspassion

twosmallwonders said:


> It's got to be a mistake lol I just order a 38 and its huge. I have a 38.5 in the No Prive 120 older style and they are tight I could probably do a 39 and I have a 39.5 in the nooka (because I went up since the no prive were so tight) well they are too big! I'm probably TTS a 38.5 or 39 (7.5 us, 38 in jimmy choo and Manolo). So the SA recommended a 38 - I can fit 3 fingers behind one foot and two behind the other they are so big.  I would still go down not up in them - mine will be on their way back soon sadly - good luck to you finding a size I think I need to wait on these until I can try them on somewhere in person.



Thanks for sharing. I found it weird for sure. So still best to size down up to 1 full size...


----------



## twosmallwonders

Loubspassion said:


> Thanks for sharing. I found it weird for sure. So still best to size down up to 1 full size...



Yep go down a full size I say - I have a full size down (37.5) on the way I actually wanted 1.5 down but they didn't have a 37 in stock so ill update when I get it.  I have a feeling it's still going to be too big.


----------



## Loubspassion

twosmallwonders said:


> Yep go down a full size I say - I have a full size down (37.5) on the way I actually wanted 1.5 down but they didn't have a 37 in stock so ill update when I get it.  I have a feeling it's still going to be too big.



Yes I did go a full size down. 
Will update and please do update us too.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Loubspassion said:


> Yes I did go a full size down.
> Will update and please do update us too.



I hope they work for us both!!!! My hardest issue is going to bet left foot is almost a half size smaller than my right I think .... I may have to do a heel pad to
Compensate I guess.


----------



## Loubspassion

twosmallwonders said:


> I hope they work for us both!!!! My hardest issue is going to bet left foot is almost a half size smaller than my right I think .... I may have to do a heel pad to
> Compensate I guess.



Yes you'll to try; maybe the silicone shoe inserts? Although it is recommended not to use these in Pigalle's I believe...


----------



## twosmallwonders

Okay I got a pair of Loubis off the bay they were such a good deal
I couldn't resist .... But they are a 37 and fit perfect!!! I have no clue what style this is but maybe someone knows and also my more important question is if these fit in a 37 am I in trouble with a 37.5 in the black patent pigalle 120?? 





I'm thinking the patent will be a little less forgiving than these (hoping) they didn't have a 37 and I really hope a 37.5 works but I don't want to regret my decision down the line if they stretch too much. I just got done reading through this thread. I have a 38.5 in the No Prive sling back they are a tad tight but really they probably fit pretty great (definitely couldn't go down but could maybe go
Up .5). I tried the Pigalle 120 in a 38 and it was huge (see pics). I don't have the 37.5 yet but it comes day after tomorrow.... I probably should have waited to post but couldn't stop thinking about this!  Iam a 7.5-8 US and a 38 in Manolo and Jimmy Choo ... 





This was after trying them on about a dozen times over the course of a few days and just walking for a few minutes around a room. My left foot is smaller than my right (first pic is my right foot and second is my left - backwards as I took these in the mirror). I will post again when I get the 37.5 but in the meantime any opinions welcome ... I wonder if maybe I need a 36.5? I don't have a boutique near I can try them on and I've had to pay for shipping :/ I'm hoping to get this right soon or ill have to give up


----------



## Loubspassion

twosmallwonders said:


> Okay I got a pair of Loubis off the bay they were such a good deal
> I couldn't resist .... But they are a 37 and fit perfect!!! I have no clue what style this is but maybe someone knows and also my more important question is if these fit in a 37 am I in trouble with a 37.5 in the black patent pigalle 120??
> 
> View attachment 2346831
> View attachment 2346833
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the patent will be a little less forgiving than these (hoping) they didn't have a 37 and I really hope a 37.5 works but I don't want to regret my decision down the line if they stretch too much. I just got done reading through this thread. I have a 38.5 in the No Prive sling back they are a tad tight but really they probably fit pretty great (definitely couldn't go down but could maybe go
> Up .5). I tried the Pigalle 120 in a 38 and it was huge (see pics). I don't have the 37.5 yet but it comes day after tomorrow.... I probably should have waited to post but couldn't stop thinking about this!  Iam a 7.5-8 US and a 38 in Manolo and Jimmy Choo ...
> 
> View attachment 2346846
> View attachment 2346851
> 
> 
> This was after trying them on about a dozen times over the course of a few days and just walking for a few minutes around a room. My left foot is smaller than my right (first pic is my right foot and second is my left - backwards as I took these in the mirror). I will post again when I get the 37.5 but in the meantime any opinions welcome ... I wonder if maybe I need a 36.5? I don't have a boutique near I can try them on and I've had to pay for shipping :/ I'm hoping to get this right soon or ill have to give up



These are the Lady Lynch in 120 mm. Like the Pigalle but with a round toe. I think you may be in trouble with the 37.5 in P 120. Both styles fit the same. CL SA's recommended at the time that I get these 1 full size down just like my P120. I assume you got .5 or 1 full size down for these Lady Lynch?
If you got the 37.5, update us on fit, will you?


----------



## twosmallwonders

Loubspassion said:


> These are the Lady Lynch in 120 mm. Like the Pigalle but with a round toe. I think you may be in trouble with the 37.5 in P 120. Both styles fit the same. CL SA's recommended at the time that I get these 1 full size down just like my P120. I assume you got .5 or 1 full size down for these Lady Lynch?
> If you got the 37.5, update us on fit, will you?



I had a feeling of this .... I got them from the bay and knew they were a small size but figured i couldn't lose with the price so took the chance. The 37 is 1.5 sizes down from my No Prive 120 peep which is a 38.5 ... I probably need a 37 or 36.5 in the pigalle   ... Thanks for your response though, I thought these were lady lynch but then was second guessing myself they are so comfortable and fit perfect they are well broken in though. I guess chances are my 37.5 pigalle will be on its way back ....so bummed.


----------



## Danielle81

I received the pigalle 120 in black patent yesterday and the shoes are gorgeous.  I got them in a 35.5 and they fit well length wise, but my foot seems to pour over the sides.  I don't think I have an abnormally wide foot.  I have the batignolles in 100 in a 36.5 and they fit perfect, however they are kid, not patent. I also just got the pigalle multi-spike in 100 in a 36 and they fit perfect, but again they aren't patent.  Will the patent mold out with my foot or I am just not fit for a pigalle 120 shoe in patent?


----------



## Lvprincess87

Hi everyone I need some opinions on the sizing of my new pigalle mixed spikes 120. I'm normally a size 38 in CL and both my patent pigalle are a 37.5, these are a 37.5 as well, but do they look big? Will napa leather stretch more then patent? I'm thinking of exchanging these for a 37. Help please!  also, my patent pigalle have stretched a bit and I now wear them with an insole. Thanks!!!


----------



## Loubspassion

Lvprincess87 said:


> Hi everyone I need some opinions on the sizing of my new pigalle mixed spikes 120. I'm normally a size 38 in CL and both my patent pigalle are a 37.5, these are a 37.5 as well, but do they look big? Will napa leather stretch more then patent? I'm thinking of exchanging these for a 37. Help please!  also, my patent pigalle have stretched a bit and I now wear them with an insole. Thanks!!!



First off, the shoes are gorgeous on you, congrats on your purchase. Do I see a slight gap at the end? If yes, that should be a clue that length wise it doesn't fit quite properly. I think you should try the 37 and assess how your toes are in these. It seems these do not stretch that much. Also, if your patent P120 are now getting loose, it means you probably should have gone a full size down and stretched them out.
In my experience, patent and nappa stretch as much, maybe takes a bit longer for patent. All my patents have stretched quite a bit even my LP bought TTS
My advice: try the 37 and then if very uncomfortable, keep the 37.5 and use padding like those thin gel inserts.
HTH


----------



## twosmallwonders

Ok I got my 37.5 black patent 120 i love them!!! the first day I put them on I had a little room on both sides but no slipping yet - but the last couple days I've tried them again and nearly no room on my right foot length wise still a little tight across the front but I know that will get better i am pretty much all the way forward since my foot is narrow so don't see that getting much worse I don't think I could go down on the right but I could probably go down to 37 on the left. Those of you with one foot a bit smaller like half size what did you do --- kill yourself in the smaller size or take the size that fit the larger foot and pad later on if needed?


----------



## stilly

Lvprincess87 said:


> Hi everyone I need some opinions on the sizing of my new pigalle mixed spikes 120. I'm normally a size 38 in CL and both my patent pigalle are a 37.5, these are a 37.5 as well, but do they look big? Will napa leather stretch more then patent? I'm thinking of exchanging these for a 37. Help please!  also, my patent pigalle have stretched a bit and I now wear them with an insole. Thanks!!!


 
I agree that you should try the 37. They should stretch a bit.


----------



## Loubspassion

twosmallwonders said:


> Ok I got my 37.5 black patent 120 i love them!!! the first day I put them on I had a little room on both sides but no slipping yet - but the last couple days I've tried them again and nearly no room on my right foot length wise still a little tight across the front but I know that will get better i am pretty much all the way forward since my foot is narrow so don't see that getting much worse I don't think I could go down on the right but I could probably go down to 37 on the left. Those of you with one foot a bit smaller like half size what did you do --- kill yourself in the smaller size or take the size that fit the larger foot and pad later on if needed?



Oh unfortunately not sure I can be of much help with that dilemma. Stilly and other seasoned members and Pigalles owners can probably advise better...
Maybe you can keep the size fitting your smaller foot and have the other shoe professionally stretched to conform a bit better to your bigger foot. Considering this pair stretches quite a bit, I think you may be left with a huge gap for your smaller foot and not be able to wear them anyway.


----------



## briska1989

Lvprincess87 said:


> Hi everyone I need some opinions on the sizing of my new pigalle mixed spikes 120. I'm normally a size 38 in CL and both my patent pigalle are a 37.5, these are a 37.5 as well, but do they look big? Will napa leather stretch more then patent? I'm thinking of exchanging these for a 37. Help please!  also, my patent pigalle have stretched a bit and I now wear them with an insole. Thanks!!!


Nice shoes, so sexy.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Loubspassion said:


> Oh unfortunately not sure I can be of much help with that dilemma. Stilly and other seasoned members and Pigalles owners can probably advise better...
> Maybe you can keep the size fitting your smaller foot and have the other shoe professionally stretched to conform a bit better to your bigger foot. Considering this pair stretches quite a bit, I think you may be left with a huge gap for your smaller foot and not be able to wear them anyway.



They didn't have the next size smaller so I haven't even had a chance to try that one unfortunately


----------



## Lvprincess87

Loubspassion said:


> First off, the shoes are gorgeous on you, congrats on your purchase. Do I see a slight gap at the end? If yes, that should be a clue that length wise it doesn't fit quite properly. I think you should try the 37 and assess how your toes are in these. It seems these do not stretch that much. Also, if your patent P120 are now getting loose, it means you probably should have gone a full size down and stretched them out.
> In my experience, patent and nappa stretch as much, maybe takes a bit longer for patent. All my patents have stretched quite a bit even my LP bought TTS
> My advice: try the 37 and then if very uncomfortable, keep the 37.5 and use padding like those thin gel inserts.
> HTH




Thank you for your advice! I received the 37 today and length wise it's good but snug in the toe box area. The 37.5 in comfy in the toe box but too big length wise. Will the toe box area stretch? Please advise. Thanks again! Attached is the pic of the sz 37


----------



## Loubspassion

Lvprincess87 said:


> Thank you for your advice! I received the 37 today and length wise it's good but snug in the toe box area. The 37.5 in comfy in the toe box but too big length wise. Will the toe box area stretch? Please advise. Thanks again! Attached is the pic of the sz 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2354932



Looks nice and perfectly fitted. If the only discomfort is the toe box, I think they'll stretch a bit. You may want to try the sock trick or take them to a cobbler to widden them slightly if possible. But I'm convinced they will feel ok in a few days of wearing them an hour at the time. 
They look perfect here


----------



## Ellewalker

Lvprincess87 said:


> Thank you for your advice! I received the 37 today and length wise it's good but snug in the toe box area. The 37.5 in comfy in the toe box but too big length wise. Will the toe box area stretch? Please advise. Thanks again! Attached is the pic of the sz 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2354932



I have these and they have taken forever to give around the toe box.. 

I'd suggest tight around the toe box rather than loose in length... Just be prepared to spend some time stretching them out.


----------



## Lvprincess87

briska1989 said:


> Nice shoes, so sexy.



Thank you!!!! I love them!


----------



## Lvprincess87

Loubspassion said:


> Looks nice and perfectly fitted. If the only discomfort is the toe box, I think they'll stretch a bit. You may want to try the sock trick or take them to a cobbler to widden them slightly if possible. But I'm convinced they will feel ok in a few days of wearing them an hour at the time.
> They look perfect here



Thank you, I actually wore them on carpet for an hour last night with socks on and they stretched a bit. I think I'm going to take them to a cobbler to stretch out the sides and I should be good. Thank you for your advice. I appreciate it


----------



## Lvprincess87

Ellewalker said:


> I have these and they have taken forever to give around the toe box..
> 
> I'd suggest tight around the toe box rather than loose in length... Just be prepared to spend some time stretching them out.



Thank you for your advice, I wore them last night and was able to stretch them a bit. I don't want to be flopping out of them so I'm going to stick with the 37. Did you take a whole size down in these too? Im a 38 and these are a 37


----------



## Loubspassion

Lvprincess87 said:


> Thank you, I actually wore them on carpet for an hour last night with socks on and they stretched a bit. I think I'm going to take them to a cobbler to stretch out the sides and I should be good. Thank you for your advice. I appreciate it



You're very welcome. Glad to hear that. And better tight in the toe box than having slippage IMO because that is not comfortable or pretty to see. At least you can walk in them comfortably because the length is perfect. I'd say stick with the 37. Enjoy your beautiful addition.


----------



## lawyer2121

Lvprincess87 said:


> Hi everyone I need some opinions on the sizing of my new pigalle mixed spikes 120. I'm normally a size 38 in CL and both my patent pigalle are a 37.5, these are a 37.5 as well, but do they look big? Will napa leather stretch more then patent? I'm thinking of exchanging these for a 37. Help please!  also, my patent pigalle have stretched a bit and I now wear them with an insole. Thanks!!!


Hi! 

I am straight obsessed with these shoes but was wondering, a couple weeks after the fact, are you happy with your decision to stick with the 37? I'm normally a 37.5 in open-toe CL's (lady peep) and have yet to purchase a pigalle - I want my first pair to be these mixed spikes but I'm scared about going all the way down to a 36.5. I had settled on going down to 37 but after seeing your photo, got confused about which way to go! My feet seem normal, not too narrow and not too wide - so I'm curious as to what your personal recommendation would be regarding these shoes/how much have they stretched? And are they as tough/uncomfortable as some other TPF's have said?

Thanks! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Moosh22

Lvprincess87 said:


> Hi everyone I need some opinions on the sizing of my new pigalle mixed spikes 120. I'm normally a size 38 in CL and both my patent pigalle are a 37.5, these are a 37.5 as well, but do they look big? Will napa leather stretch more then patent? I'm thinking of exchanging these for a 37. Help please!  also, my patent pigalle have stretched a bit and I now wear them with an insole. Thanks!!!


I would definitely go down a size!


----------



## mikim

Hi,

Are these pigalle? And can you authenticate them for me?
http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/christian-louboutin-pumps/34742919?forum=151&road=my_items


----------



## grtlegs

mikim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are these pigalle? And can you authenticate them for me?
> http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/christian-louboutin-pumps/34742919?forum=151&road=my_items


They look quite fake to me.....


----------



## Lvprincess87

lawyer2121 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am straight obsessed with these shoes but was wondering, a couple weeks after the fact, are you happy with your decision to stick with the 37? I'm normally a 37.5 in open-toe CL's (lady peep) and have yet to purchase a pigalle - I want my first pair to be these mixed spikes but I'm scared about going all the way down to a 36.5. I had settled on going down to 37 but after seeing your photo, got confused about which way to go! My feet seem normal, not too narrow and not too wide - so I'm curious as to what your personal recommendation would be regarding these shoes/how much have they stretched? And are they as tough/uncomfortable as some other TPF's have said?
> 
> Thanks! I really appreciate your help!



Hi there! Ok so these pigalle are amazing I'm actually wearing them now lol. I'm
Normally a 38 In all my CLs I don't have narrow or wide feet either. I would say get the 36.5. Go down 1 full size as I did. They do stretch, this is only my third time wearing them so I'm
Sure they'll stretch more. I also plan to take them to a cobbler and have them stretched a bit. The 37.5 was too big length wise and I didn't like that. Although my 37 are a bit snug in the toe box they're still comfy and haven't stretched all the way yet and haven't been broken in. Get them! You will love them!  I hope this helped


----------



## af4shoppin

mikim said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Are these pigalle? And can you authenticate them for me?
> 
> http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/christian-louboutin-pumps/34742919?forum=151&road=my_items




Not Pigalle


----------



## mikim

grtlegs said:


> They look quite fake to me.....


Hi!

Can you tell me, what is fake about them? Because I have a secondhand store and a customer of mine asked me to sell it for her.


----------



## Chanieish

mikim said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you tell me, what is fake about them? Because I have a secondhand store and a customer of mine asked me to sell it for her.



They are just fake. We don't discuss what makes something fake because that info can be used to improve fakes.


----------



## Lamlamb

Net-a-porter has in stock the nude polished leather 100mm Pigalle in all sizes right now. fyi


----------



## lawyer2121

Lvprincess87 said:


> Hi there! Ok so these pigalle are amazing I'm actually wearing them now lol. I'm
> Normally a 38 In all my CLs I don't have narrow or wide feet either. I would say get the 36.5. Go down 1 full size as I did. They do stretch, this is only my third time wearing them so I'm
> Sure they'll stretch more. I also plan to take them to a cobbler and have them stretched a bit. The 37.5 was too big length wise and I didn't like that. Although my 37 are a bit snug in the toe box they're still comfy and haven't stretched all the way yet and haven't been broken in. Get them! You will love them!  I hope this helped



Thank you! It did help as I just ordered them in the 36.5 right now! I so appreciate your kind response!


----------



## gatorpooh

Lvprincess87 said:


> Hi there! Ok so these pigalle are amazing I'm actually wearing them now lol. I'm
> Normally a 38 In all my CLs I don't have narrow or wide feet either. I would say get the 36.5. Go down 1 full size as I did. They do stretch, this is only my third time wearing them so I'm
> Sure they'll stretch more. I also plan to take them to a cobbler and have them stretched a bit. The 37.5 was too big length wise and I didn't like that. Although my 37 are a bit snug in the toe box they're still comfy and haven't stretched all the way yet and haven't been broken in. Get them! You will love them!  I hope this helped



Glad to hear someone else has gone a full size down. I ordered my TTS 8 and they were way too big. I wasn't sure if I should order a half size or full size down. I ordered a 7 so I'm hopeful they won't be too tight or they will stretch if they are. You have given me hope


----------



## Sokate

Hi

Can anyone help me with louboutin pigalle glitter I'm a looking at purchasing a pair on ebay but just wondering if anyone has experience with how much they will stretch compared to a patent leather. 
My pigalle 120 leather is comfortable but I have a pigalle 120 in the Kubrick which is the same size and still really right after plenty of wears and really needed half a size up. I don't want to make the same mistake with the glitter hopefully someone has experience with both! 

Thank you


----------



## hollyspringskim

grtlegs said:


> They look quite fake to me.....



You are very diplomatic... Yes, they are fakes.... How awful that people/companies sell stuff like this..


----------



## hollyspringskim

Chanieish said:


> They are just fake. We don't discuss what makes something fake because that info can be used to improve fakes.[/
> 
> I could not agree more with your response.. It's fake.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Hi Ladies!

So, I've not been a fan of pointy pumps till I saw the So Kate. 

I got the So Kate in both 36.5 and 36 in patent leather. 36.5 has minor heel spillage while the 36 i can't feel my toes. It's completely crammed in. My last two toes are numb from being in the 36 So Kate.

With that being said, based on your experience, how would size 36 kid pigalle fit for me? Would it work? Thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dear Louboutin Cat

My So Kates are 36 in patent.  Yes they are more than snug in the toe-box for me.  Actually on a bad day when my feet are swollen, my toes feel crushed, but I know they will stretch out eventually.  36.5 gives me heel slippage like yourself so I stuck it out with 36.  My Pigalle 120s are all 36.  FYI I am a true US6.5.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Louboutin Cat
> 
> My So Kates are 36 in patent.  Yes they are more than snug in the toe-box for me.  Actually on a bad day when my feet are swollen, my toes feel crushed, but I know they will stretch out eventually.  36.5 gives me heel slippage like yourself so I stuck it out with 36.  My Pigalle 120s are all 36.  FYI I am a true US6.5.  Hope this helps.



Ms. Helen! Thank you so much. It does help. A lot. Hoping that it'll work for me!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Louboutin Cat said:


> Ms. Helen! Thank you so much. It does help. A lot. Hoping that it'll work for me!


Hope it works!
Best way to stretch em out is to put vaseline on the areas that are tight either on your toes or the inside of the shoe, blast it with a hair dryer and stick your feet in.  It really speeds things up to stretch em out for me anyway.


----------



## Divealicious

I just wanted to say hi in this thread! I've been reading here looking for tips on the Pigalle. Initially I ordered 1 size down frodm my TTS but they just were too tight! I was able te return and order a half size down. I started breaking them in today just walking around the house! They look kinda large size wise, but I hope I can fix that with some padding later.
Thanks everyone for sharing tips! So helpful!


----------



## Louboutin Cat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hope it works!
> Best way to stretch em out is to put vaseline on the areas that are tight either on your toes or the inside of the shoe, blast it with a hair dryer and stick your feet in.  It really speeds things up to stretch em out for me anyway.



Meow, I will try vaseline and hair dryer on the patent so kate. It's okay, right?

And, at your sizing feedback, I picked up a pair of piggies in 120 in 36 as well. Hoping that kid leather will fit like a tight glove. Thank you!


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Divealicious said:


> I just wanted to say hi in this thread! I've been reading here looking for tips on the Pigalle. Initially I ordered 1 size down frodm my TTS but they just were too tight! I was able te return and order a half size down. I started breaking them in today just walking around the house! They look kinda large size wise, but I hope I can fix that with some padding later.
> Thanks everyone for sharing tips! So helpful!



Length wise kind of large? Does your heel slip out when walking?


----------



## Sokate

Does anyone have any idea of any new styles in the pigalle 120 for ss2014 so ready to have a new piggie to add to my collection...


----------



## Divealicious

Louboutin Cat said:


> Length wise kind of large? Does your heel slip out when walking?



No they don't,  not yet anyway


----------



## Sokate

New pigalle sizing??? 

Just received my brand new pair of black pigalles today in a 36.5 and they don't fit!!! I have 10 pairs of pigalles all in this size and they fit perfectly... These are so small I can barely get my foot into them. Has anyone else ordered any pigalles recently and found the sizing has changed again.... So upset as I live in Australia and spent a bomb on getting international shipping and now they don't fit. 
Can't believe they have changed the sizes AGAIN!! Has anyone else had this issue? I bought the shoes from neiman Marcus


----------



## smacedo

I recently bought a pair of Pigalle 120 in patent leather. I purchased then at the Louboutin boutique on Las Vegas. They finally restocked them  !  Mine fit TTS. I normally wear a size 6 or 36....in Loubis my size fluctuates depending on the shoe. But with the new Pigalle I am a 36. They do fit a little snug in the toe box, but they're patent so they'll give a little.

I've been reading that the Pigalle should be fitting more TTS now....and that was true for me.


----------



## stilly

Sokate said:


> New pigalle sizing???
> 
> Just received my brand new pair of black pigalles today in a 36.5 and they don't fit!!! I have 10 pairs of pigalles all in this size and they fit perfectly... These are so small I can barely get my foot into them. Has anyone else ordered any pigalles recently and found the sizing has changed again.... So upset as I live in Australia and spent a bomb on getting international shipping and now they don't fit.
> Can't believe they have changed the sizes AGAIN!! Has anyone else had this issue? I bought the shoes from neiman Marcus




I heard the "New" Pigalles fit a full size smaller than the old Pigalle 120s..


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Sokate said:


> Does anyone have any idea of any new styles in the pigalle 120 for ss2014 so ready to have a new piggie to add to my collection...


Check out this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ted-the-new-pigalle-is-horrible-844724-9.html

I tried them on in a boutique.  My regular P120 size is 36,but I had go up a full size from there with the new style piggy.  TTS.


----------



## Sokate

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ted-the-new-pigalle-is-horrible-844724-9.html
> 
> I tried them on in a boutique.  My regular P120 size is 36,but I had go up a full size from there with the new style piggy.  TTS.




Thanks for your help girls! I officially hate the new pigalle I'm thinking I will be ebaying this pair.. I actually thought for a minute they had sent me a fake and even thought they are real no one wants a fake looking pair of pigalles...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Sokate said:


> Thanks for your help girls! I officially hate the new pigalle I'm thinking I will be ebaying this pair.. I actually thought for a minute they had sent me a fake and even thought they are real no one wants a fake looking pair of pigalles...


I would have thought they were fakes if I didn't know CL changed the piggy style myself... UGH!


----------



## Chanieish

Hello!

I just got myself a pair of spiked pigalle 120s and am in love!

One problem. There is a 3mm heel gap on my right foot. Left foot is fine. 

What kind of heel grips do you use? Do you use the thin strappy strips or the full heel grips or do you choose to pad the ball of your feet? 

Also, there is an elastic thing. Do you cut that off before applying heel grips?

Much appreciated!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Chanieish said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just got myself a pair of spiked pigalle 120s and am in love!
> 
> One problem. There is a 3mm heel gap on my right foot. Left foot is fine.
> 
> What kind of heel grips do you use? Do you use the thin strappy strips or the full heel grips or do you choose to pad the ball of your feet?
> 
> Also, there is an elastic thing. Do you cut that off before applying heel grips?
> 
> Much appreciated!


Heel grips never work for me.  If you do get heel slippage, I recommend you get a cobbler to put a pad underneath the insoles (2-3mm) where the shoe slopes down right before where the ball of your feet hits the ground.(I hope I am explaining myself okay here)  Better than having pads in the toe box where it would make your toes suffer not only width wise, but at the top of your fingers.  Have him make the pad get thinner gradually towards the toe box.  This stops the feet from sliding forward. Put the pads where I said first and try em to see if it works for you.

All my Decollette 554s were saved this way.  Hope it works for you too.


----------



## Chanieish

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Heel grips never work for me.  If you do get heel slippage, I recommend you get a cobbler to put a pad underneath the insoles (2-3mm) where the shoe slopes down right before where the ball of your feet hits the ground.(I hope I am explaining myself okay here)  Better than having pads in the toe box where it would make your toes suffer not only width wise, but at the top of your fingers.  Have him make the pad get thinner gradually towards the toe box.  This stops the feet from sliding forward. Put the pads where I said first and try em to see if it works for you.
> 
> All my Decollette 554s were saved this way.  Hope it works for you too.



Yes you explain perfectly. I had my cobbler do this to my CL Sandy Slings that were 0.5 size too big. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Brigitte031

Chanieish said:


> Yes you explain perfectly. I had my cobbler do this to my CL Sandy Slings that were 0.5 size too big.
> 
> Thank you for your help!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Heel grips never work for me.  If you do get heel slippage, I recommend you get a cobbler to put a pad underneath the insoles (2-3mm) where the shoe slopes down right before where the ball of your feet hits the ground.(I hope I am explaining myself okay here)  Better than having pads in the toe box where it would make your toes suffer not only width wise, but at the top of your fingers.  Have him make the pad get thinner gradually towards the toe box.  This stops the feet from sliding forward. Put the pads where I said first and try em to see if it works for you.
> 
> All my Decollette 554s were saved this way.  Hope it works for you too.



I have had trouble with heel slippage and have worn my Pigalles a grand total of... ONCE because they're impossible... even in a size 34! Would either (or both) mind showing pictures of what you mean? I've been trying to find a solution for ages and heel grips have NOT worked...


----------



## avcbob

Brigitte031 said:


> I have had trouble with heel slippage and have worn my Pigalles a grand total of... ONCE because they're impossible... even in a size 34! Would either (or both) mind showing pictures of what you mean? I've been trying to find a solution for ages and heel grips have NOT worked...


Check out Pasquale Shoe Repair in Los Angeles (323) 936-6883 and ask for Helen.  My wife had the same problem and Helen custom fit ball of the foot pads into all of my wife's shoes.  They said this is the only way to go. They have also done Loubie repairs including Vibrams and red sole touchups.  Great work!!


----------



## Brigitte031

avcbob said:


> Check out Pasquale Shoe Repair in Los Angeles (323) 936-6883 and ask for Helen.  My wife had the same problem and Helen custom fit ball of the foot pads into all of my wife's shoes.  They said this is the only way to go. They have also done Loubie repairs including Vibrams and red sole touchups.  Great work!!



Thank you verrrrrry much!!  I'll be doing this this upcoming week. I'm so excited!! I really hope I'll be able to wear these beauties soon.  Really appreciate your reply.


----------



## msbeautygeek

lvpiggy said:


> A brief addendum to the section on *COMFORT AIDS* - I realised I forgot to include one of the comfort aids in my pigalle toolkit!
> 
> Please note this is _*only for use when wearing hosiery!*_ If you never plan to wear your pigalles with hosiery, feel free to ignore this post altogether (^(oo)^)
> 
> Hosiery can present quite a challenge for the pigalle 120 wearer - the slippery surface of the hosiery and the pitch of the shoe makes for some very very squished little piggies in that pointy toe box, I imagine! Fear not, for Wolford has very thoughtfully addressed this issue for us.
> 
> It's called, appropriately enough, "stop slipping!"
> 
> Stop Slipping is basically a very flat, wide silicone strip place on the footbed of the shoe; your body heat and the texture of the silicone against the hosiery will keep you from sliding around in your pigalles! I'm told it's the same silicone used for the inner bands on the stay-ups. Best of all, Stop Slipping does NOT use adhesive or leave any residue. It's designed to be transferred between all of your shoes with ease! All you do is wash it with cold water & a little soap after use, & let it air dry before you use it again (^(oo)^)v
> 
> proper placement should look something like this (I put a piggy face at each end, since it's a bit difficult to see the clear silicone strip:


you gave me hope that my piggy's will fit. I purchased the 36.5 and they were a little big so then i purchased the 36 and now i feel like they are way too tight. Not sure if i feel like dealing with the agony of stretching them myself. Going to a shoe repair shop today to have them stretched... wish me luck


----------



## crystalhowlett

I just want to say HELLO LADIES!!! I have finally joined the Pigalle ranks. I have 2 pairs kid 100mm and patent 120mm both older styles. My 100 are 38 my CL TTS for me and my 120 are 37.5. Both fit amazing!! I'm sure it was pure luck, After reading all these comments on sizing.  
I wear a 37.5 in US sizing. Medium width foot. I tend to wear shoes that are under 9.75in and above 9.5in insole. I stick to these guidelines and I find all my Louboutins fit perfectly. I measured my feet on a piece of paper and went with the larger foot measurement. This is a huge help for me!! Since I am unable to try pairs on before purchasing them.  

I hate the "new" 2014 pigalle and probably won't purchase any in this style. But I love the old look and will find them when I can.  

Happy new year ladies!!!


----------



## sizzlely

Hi ladies, I just got my hands on a pair of old style Pigalle 120s. I'm wondering- do they all come with the elastic at the heel or are there some versions of the 120s that don't have them?

Thanks!


----------



## crystalhowlett

I think they all do. It's to help with heel slippage due to the pitch.


----------



## bougainvillier

Some don't. Mine doesn't. I think the older ones don't have it.


----------



## LolasCloset

sizzlely said:


> Hi ladies, I just got my hands on a pair of old style Pigalle 120s. I'm wondering- do they all come with the elastic at the heel or are there some versions of the 120s that don't have them?
> 
> Thanks!


Mine didn't either. I think they are from 2011 or 12? I got them second hand with nice heel pads already applied, and before breaking them in, I stupidly removed the pads because it seemed too tight. So now I have gross black marks on the inside from removal AND heel slippage


----------



## bellamaria

Long time lurker here. in case anyone is interested, there is a silverish metallic pigalle 120 on sale at thr NY Madison ave store for 375, but they only had sz 35, 40.5 and 41 left.


----------



## Mwooden

I own no luxury label shoes.  I want to buy a pair of black or nude Pigalles to start my CL collection.  (Something neutral)   I am a US size 10 with a normal width foot.  What size Pigalle would I be?

**I just bought 1 pair of Olcay Gulsen 5 inch in Aqua in a 40 and they are a tad tight if that helps**


----------



## precipice

HI 
I was wondering what size to get in the pigalle 120. I had originally bought a size 34.5 as I heard these shoes run small and I'm normally a 35 in CL. But when I got them they seemed super small and I ended up returning them. Now I'm waiting for the 35 to restock. I have pretty narrow feet though and after reading this thread I'm unsure if I should have kept the 34.5 because now I'm worried a 35 will be too big! Anyone have any advice?

Thank you!


----------



## Loubspassion

precipice said:


> HI
> I was wondering what size to get in the pigalle 120. I had originally bought a size 34.5 as I heard these shoes run small and I'm normally a 35 in CL. But when I got them they seemed super small and I ended up returning them. Now I'm waiting for the 35 to restock. I have pretty narrow feet though and after reading this thread I'm unsure if I should have kept the 34.5 because now I'm worried a 35 will be too big! Anyone have any advice?
> 
> Thank you!



Well it depends if it's the newer version which tends to run smaller. The older version runs big for sure. I'm also 35 in most Italian designers and usually get 35 or 35.5/36 with padding. Got the P120 in 34.5 and so far they fit ok, not tight, not loose. I feel like the 34 would fit too.
So if the older version you got, it's a pity you returned them and they so hard to get by in small sizes. If the newer version, you should be fine with the 35.
Hope it all works out for you. The P120 are wonderful!!


----------



## Glamnatic

Here is my story and I hope I can get some help from you ladies. I'm a true to size 35, and I got the pigalle Plato in rose Paris in that same sz 35. Anyway they are big on me! I can stick a finger at the back of my feet in the shoe, as you can see on the pictures attached, I got these pair for an awesome price, and I would be sad to let them go, are there any suggestions on how it could make them fit me? I tried silicon petals and they still come off when I wear them. Should I sell them ?? if getting new ones should I try 34.5 or 34? Thanks and I hope you can advice me if any of you had the same problem! I'm attaching some pictures so you can see how big they are on me


----------



## Chanieish

Glamnatic said:


> Here is my story and I hope I can get some help from you ladies. I'm a true to size 35, and I got the pigalle Plato in rose Paris in that same sz 35. Anyway they are big on me! I can stick a finger at the back of my feet in the shoe, as you can see on the pictures attached, I got these pair for an awesome price, and I would be sad to let them go, are there any suggestions on how it could make them fit me? I tried silicon petals and they still come off when I wear them. Should I sell them ?? if getting new ones should I try 34.5 or 34? Thanks and I hope you can advice me if any of you had the same problem! I'm attaching some pictures so you can see how big they are on me
> 
> View attachment 2518269
> View attachment 2518273
> View attachment 2518274
> View attachment 2518275
> View attachment 2518276



Those look a size large on you. I hate heel slippage so I would return. Also know that they might stretch some with wear. I would get a size 34 next unless you hate tight toe boxes then perhaps 34.5 and pad. 

Beautiful color though! Hope everything works out!


----------



## bougainvillier

Wow I agree with Chanieish those are about one size too big. I'm curious about this though since I'm TTS 35 in CL and I take pigalle plato 120 in 34.5 or 35 with padding. Are these 140mm?

Gorgeous color btw 



Glamnatic said:


> Here is my story and I hope I can get some help from you ladies. I'm a true to size 35, and I got the pigalle Plato in rose Paris in that same sz 35. Anyway they are big on me! I can stick a finger at the back of my feet in the shoe, as you can see on the pictures attached, I got these pair for an awesome price, and I would be sad to let them go, are there any suggestions on how it could make them fit me? I tried silicon petals and they still come off when I wear them. Should I sell them ?? if getting new ones should I try 34.5 or 34? Thanks and I hope you can advice me if any of you had the same problem! I'm attaching some pictures so you can see how big they are on me
> 
> View attachment 2518269
> View attachment 2518273
> View attachment 2518274
> View attachment 2518275
> View attachment 2518276


----------



## Itscici

Hi

I want to get the Pigalle patent nude but they've changed the whole sizing.

Can someone please help me with my size so i know wich size to order.

I am usually a size 38
In Bianca Kid 140 Spiked I wear 38 and Very Prive Patent in size 38,5.
I have Pigalle Kid 100mm in size 39.
I have also a wide foot.

In a store I have tried Geo Pump 100mm in size 38 but It was too big, I could put my finger in the gap behind.

I wear YSL suede Tribute in size 37,5. Brands like Zara etc I usually have size 38.

Also ive ordered So kate in black patent in 38, never tried it on since i live in Holland, they are so hard to get! Hope they will fit.

Can anyone please help me?


Thank you


----------



## precipice

Loubspassion said:


> Well it depends if it's the newer version which tends to run smaller. The older version runs big for sure. I'm also 35 in most Italian designers and usually get 35 or 35.5/36 with padding. Got the P120 in 34.5 and so far they fit ok, not tight, not loose. I feel like the 34 would fit too.
> So if the older version you got, it's a pity you returned them and they so hard to get by in small sizes. If the newer version, you should be fine with the 35.
> Hope it all works out for you. The P120 are wonderful!!



I know right after I returned them I was kicking myself for being so stupid. I went back that weekend but they had already sold them! . They were the new ones though and now I'm on the CL waiting list for a 35 (those would be new right?). Hope they re-stock soon! Thanks for the advice


----------



## smacedo

I bought a pair of the new Pigalles and they run about .5 size too small...and I have narrow feet. I went with a 36 in black patent as 36/6 is my TTS. I should have gotten a 36.5....but I like my shoes to feel a little tight and patent stretches.

My advice would be to go up at least half a size from your normal TTS.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Glamnatic said:


> Here is my story and I hope I can get some help from you ladies. I'm a true to size 35, and I got the pigalle Plato in rose Paris in that same sz 35. Anyway they are big on me! I can stick a finger at the back of my feet in the shoe, as you can see on the pictures attached, I got these pair for an awesome price, and I would be sad to let them go, are there any suggestions on how it could make them fit me? I tried silicon petals and they still come off when I wear them. Should I sell them ?? if getting new ones should I try 34.5 or 34? Thanks and I hope you can advice me if any of you had the same problem! I'm attaching some pictures so you can see how big they are on me
> 
> View attachment 2518269
> View attachment 2518273
> View attachment 2518274
> View attachment 2518275
> View attachment 2518276




Wow these look pretty big .... But oh so lovely!!!!i know you said you tried pads already but have you tried to pad at the ball of your foot and behind at the heel? Maybe that would work or possibly doing the full length insert with a ball insert and heel insert? I know it would be overkill but I have to pad at the ball an heel on some Of mine and it works pretty well  short of that I'm not sure maybe a good cobbler could build it up but there's so much space there I think you'll see it and it might look odd ....


----------



## Christchrist

Itscici said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to get the Pigalle patent nude but they've changed the whole sizing.
> 
> Can someone please help me with my size so i know wich size to order.
> 
> I am usually a size 38
> In Bianca Kid 140 Spiked I wear 38 and Very Prive Patent in size 38,5.
> I have Pigalle Kid 100mm in size 39.
> I have also a wide foot.
> 
> In a store I have tried Geo Pump 100mm in size 38 but It was too big, I could put my finger in the gap behind.
> 
> I wear YSL suede Tribute in size 37,5. Brands like Zara etc I usually have size 38.
> 
> Also ive ordered So kate in black patent in 38, never tried it on since i live in Holland, they are so hard to get! Hope they will fit.
> 
> Can anyone please help me?
> 
> 
> Thank you




The new cut pigalle 120 I wear the same size as my pigalle 100. Both are 39.5. My old cut pigalle 120 size is 38.5


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christchrist said:


> The new cut pigalle 120 I wear the same size as my pigalle 100. Both are 39.5. My old cut pigalle 120 size is 38.5




Wow that's a big difference!


----------



## Christchrist

twosmallwonders said:


> Wow that's a big difference!




YeA it is. They changed the sizing.  I hate the new cut


----------



## twosmallwonders

Christchrist said:


> YeA it is. They changed the sizing.  I hate the new cut




 that's too bad!!! I'm glad I got a pair of the old BLk Patent pigalle last Oct before they were phased out .... I had no idea a new one was even on the horizon! They are a little big on me but I really love them I'm sad to see so many not liking the new one   --- why would they change a shoe that they couldn't even keep in stock??!!


----------



## Itscici

Christchrist said:


> YeA it is. They changed the sizing.  I hate the new cut




Wow really?! Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## Glamnatic

Chanieish said:


> Those look a size large on you. I hate heel slippage so I would return. Also know that they might stretch some with wear. I would get a size 34 next unless you hate tight toe boxes then perhaps 34.5 and pad.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color though! Hope everything works out!







twosmallwonders said:


> Wow these look pretty big .... But oh so lovely!!!!i know you said you tried pads already but have you tried to pad at the ball of your foot and behind at the heel? Maybe that would work or possibly doing the full length insert with a ball insert and heel insert? I know it would be overkill but I have to pad at the ball an heel on some Of mine and it works pretty well  short of that I'm not sure maybe a good cobbler could build it up but there's so much space there I think you'll see it and it might look odd ....






bougainvillier said:


> Wow I agree with Chanieish those are about one size too big. I'm curious about this though since I'm TTS 35 in CL and I take pigalle plato 120 in 34.5 or 35 with padding. Are these 140mm?
> 
> Gorgeous color btw



Thanks for all your advices, I bought two new silicon petals and this time they fitted, they still are a tad big on a shoe but they don't come out. Now what I feel is the toe box very tight due to the silicon petal, but I'm sure that by using them I can stretch it. What do you think??  Or should I still sell them ? By the way these are 120s . Here are some pictures on how they look.

BTW if anyone in the forum has a pair of pigalle in 34 and wants to exchange them for a 35 contact me


----------



## nose_research

Hi 

Can someone please help me on sizing for the new Pigalle 120?

This will be my first CL purchase. I'm usually a TTS 38 in other brands. Should I go for the 37.5 or the 38.5?

I tried on the 37.5 today and it felt really tight and the 38.5 to me fit perfectly no heel slip, but the SA kept telling me to go with the 37.5 because they will stretch a size. Now I'm confused.


----------



## smacedo

nose_research said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please help me on sizing for the new Pigalle 120?
> 
> This will be my first CL purchase. I'm usually a TTS 38 in other brands. Should I go for the 37.5 or the 38.5?
> 
> I tried on the 37.5 today and it felt really tight and the 38.5 to me fit perfectly no heel slip, but the SA kept telling me to go with the 37.5 because they will stretch a size. Now I'm confused.




Patent will most definitely stretch! I bought the new 120 a half size smaller than I should have. They are extremely tight, but the more I wear them in the house the better they're feeling. I have narrow feet and I like my shoes to feel somewhat tight around my foot, so I only went a half size smaller.

One whole size down seems a bit extreme to me. But, I think it all depends on the width of your foot and your comfort level.


----------



## twosmallwonders

nose_research said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please help me on sizing for the new Pigalle 120?
> 
> This will be my first CL purchase. I'm usually a TTS 38 in other brands. Should I go for the 37.5 or the 38.5?
> 
> I tried on the 37.5 today and it felt really tight and the 38.5 to me fit perfectly no heel slip, but the SA kept telling me to go with the 37.5 because they will stretch a size. Now I'm confused.




I would say 37 or 37.5 I'm usually a 38 too and the 37.5 stretched and is way big! I can even do 38.5 or 39 in other CLs and jimmy choo and manolo and still so kate and pigalle both I take 37. However I hear the newer style does run a bit smaller so the 37.5 might be fine. If it fits really tight now and you have no slippage you should be good if it's comfortable you're going to end up with slippage that's exactly what happened to me!


----------



## bb11

lvpiggy said:


> fixed! thanks for catching that (^(oo)^)v


 

Hi Miss Piggy!
 First off I want to let you know that you give the best advice on the Pigalles, hands down!! So here is my question. I ordered the Black Patenet Pigalle 120mm in 39 1/2. Well it arrived and it was way to snug. I couldnt stand being in them longer than a few minutes. I know they stretch too but it didnt seem like that would help much. So I want to re order again, but would I do a 40 or a 40 1/2. I am a solid 9, in most of my other shoes. I am leaning towards the 40, especially since they stretch. What would you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

bb11 said:


> Hi Miss Piggy!
> First off I want to let you know that you give the best advice on the Pigalles, hands down!! So here is my question. I ordered the Black Patenet Pigalle 120mm in 39 1/2. Well it arrived and it was way to snug. I couldnt stand being in them longer than a few minutes. I know they stretch too but it didnt seem like that would help much. So I want to re order again, but would I do a 40 or a 40 1/2. I am a solid 9, in most of my other shoes. I am leaning towards the 40, especially since they stretch. What would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!




 I know I'm not mrs piggy but you should go for a 40.  40.5 would be too big and you don't want slippage with a 120 pitch.  If you got your feet into a 39.5 and suffered to fast you're 1/2 too small. Try 40. This is obviously the new cut pigalle ? In the old cut you would be a 39


----------



## ReeseVuitton

Thinking about buying a pair of Pigalle 120s in nude, but I'm having trouble between them switching the design and me have an inconsistent size across CL's. In pigalle spikes I'm a 39 comfortable, and last August I bought the Patent leather Pigalle 120s in a 39.5-slightly, slightly big.....so if I wanted to purchase the pigalle 120 nude in a 39, would it be correct? When did Louboutin switch? Are my patents old or new style? 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## armanigirl

Love this thread! Thanks for all the references piggy! 

I only own 1 pair of CL's in lady peep size 34.5. Does that mean the pigalles won't fit me bc I have to go a full size down which would be 33.5 which they don't make!  would a 34 be too big??


----------



## Christchrist

armanigirl said:


> Love this thread! Thanks for all the references piggy!
> 
> I only own 1 pair of CL's in lady peep size 34.5. Does that mean the pigalles won't fit me bc I have to go a full size down which would be 33.5 which they don't make!  would a 34 be too big??




The new Pigalle cut 120 in a 34.5 should fit you


----------



## Scarlett1013

Christchrist said:


> The new Pigalle cut 120 in a 34.5 should fit you




Agreed! The new cut runs very small. Stick w your TTS CL size on them.


----------



## Entice

Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone in here can help me. I purchased the nude patent So Kates in a 39 (my tts) and they fit lengthwise but are very tight in the toe box area. I know these aren't the pigalle but they're pretty similar in shape.

Will these shoes give like pigalles? Is this the norm? These are my first pair of super pointy/high CL with no platform.  Used to the biancas and Rolandos.


----------



## tdennis

armanigirl said:


> Love this thread! Thanks for all the references piggy!
> 
> I only own 1 pair of CL's in lady peep size 34.5. Does that mean the pigalles won't fit me bc I have to go a full size down which would be 33.5 which they don't make!  would a 34 be too big??


34.5 should fit you perfectly. I ordered my TTS and while they are REALLY tight at first in the new cut, they have stretched tremendously after wearing them just around the house only. Enjoy!


----------



## Entice

Entice said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone in here can help me. I purchased the nude patent So Kates in a 39 (my tts) and they fit lengthwise but are very tight in the toe box area. I know these aren't the pigalle but they're pretty similar in shape.
> 
> Will these shoes give like pigalles? Is this the norm? These are my first pair of super pointy/high CL with no platform.  Used to the biancas and Rolandos.



Please disregard this, the socks trick mixed with a little heat worked like a charm!


----------



## Blackladybug75

Thank you! Just bought my first CLs which happened to be Pigalles. Your thread helped tremendously!!!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Hello everyone! I'm looking to purchase my first pair of Louboutins and I've decided on the Pigalle 120 in nude patent. How is the sizing on this shoe? I'm reading so many different things. I wear a size 6 in practically every shoe that I own. TIA! &#128522;


----------



## LolasCloset

alyssaxnicole said:


> Hello everyone! I'm looking to purchase my first pair of Louboutins and I've decided on the Pigalle 120 in nude patent. How is the sizing on this shoe? I'm reading so many different things. I wear a size 6 in practically every shoe that I own. TIA! &#55357;&#56842;


I guess it mainly depends on whether you want to try to sniff out the "old" cut of the shoe (pre-A/W2013) or if you want to go with the "new" cut. There are pages and pages of threads about the difference between old and new cut on here and comparison photos. The old is available on ebay, and other re-sale sites, and runs a half-to-full-size down. In just about every other pair of shoes, I wear 8.5 or sometimes 9, but in the old pigalle 120, I have 38, and even that needs passing in the back once it stretches out. If you're a US 6, you'd probably wear 35.5 or even 35, but other folks might want to chime in on that.

I have not tried the new cut, so I can't say from experience, but the other gals here say it runs true to size. Hope that helps!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

LolasCloset said:


> I guess it mainly depends on whether you want to try to sniff out the "old" cut of the shoe (pre-A/W2013) or if you want to go with the "new" cut. There are pages and pages of threads about the difference between old and new cut on here and comparison photos. The old is available on ebay, and other re-sale sites, and runs a half-to-full-size down. In just about every other pair of shoes, I wear 8.5 or sometimes 9, but in the old pigalle 120, I have 38, and even that needs passing in the back once it stretches out. If you're a US 6, you'd probably wear 35.5 or even 35, but other folks might want to chime in on that.
> 
> I have not tried the new cut, so I can't say from experience, but the other gals here say it runs true to size. Hope that helps!




Thanks for your input! I have a hard time trusting ebay & other reseller sites so I'll most likely be going with the new cut. I can't seem to find my size online, however the boutique in Chicago has my size so I'm considering ordering from them which is why I'm asking about the size run. Thanks again!


----------



## Scarlett1013

@alyssaxnicole I have both the new and old. I took a half size down in the old and a half size up in the new cut.


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Scarlett1013 said:


> @alyssaxnicole I have both the new and old. I took a half size down in the old and a half size up in the new cut.




Thank you!


----------



## Fennie

Does anyone have good advices on stretching the toe box? I just brought mine 120 pigalle in neptune but unfortunately the toe box is sooo tight that I could barely put my feet!


----------



## Christchrist

Fennie said:


> Does anyone have good advices on stretching the toe box? I just brought mine 120 pigalle in neptune but unfortunately the toe box is sooo tight that I could barely put my feet!




Length ok? Try to put some Vaseline in the toebox and  wear them around the house with socks


----------



## Fennie

Christchrist said:


> Length ok? Try to put some Vaseline in the toebox and  wear them around the house with socks



The length is just perfect. Just my toes are being super squeezed in the toe area, idk if should give up on them>_< would the vaseline ruin the shoe if i apply directly in the interior leather of the toe box?


----------



## Christchrist

Fennie said:


> The length is just perfect. Just my toes are being super squeezed in the toe area, idk if should give up on them>_< would the vaseline ruin the shoe if i apply directly in the interior leather of the toe box?




No it won't ruin it. Just make sure it's just on the inside. It will soften up
The box so you can wear them around and break them in faster


----------



## Fennie

Christchrist said:


> No it won't ruin it. Just make sure it's just on the inside. It will soften up
> The box so you can wear them around and break them in faster



Thank you so much for the advice! Will give them a try tmr morning before work, and post results here once after few attempts!


----------



## Christchrist

Fennie said:


> Thank you so much for the advice! Will give them a try tmr morning before work, and post results here once after few attempts!




Ok. Good luck


----------



## ladypinner

Hello Fennie, what size feet are you and what size Pigalles did you buy?
Did you size up or down in the Neptune's ?


----------



## yubi

Just wondering why these are so hard to find! I've been trying to get my hands on a pigalle 120 in black patent for a long time with no luck... Can anyone suggest a SA?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Fennie said:


> The length is just perfect. Just my toes are being super squeezed in the toe area, idk if should give up on them>_< would the vaseline ruin the shoe if i apply directly in the interior leather of the toe box?


Or slather Vaseline on your toes where it hurts and blast your shoes briefly with a hairdryer and slip your feet in.  Wear them around at least till it cools down or as long as you can indoors.  Mine breaks in immediately that way.


----------



## tdennis

alyssaxnicole said:


> Hello everyone! I'm looking to purchase my first pair of Louboutins and I've decided on the Pigalle 120 in nude patent. How is the sizing on this shoe? I'm reading so many different things. I wear a size 6 in practically every shoe that I own. TIA! &#128522;


Half size UP in the new cut. They will stretch to fit so don't be alarmed by the tightness once you first receive them. Enjoy!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Finally got these babies in my little hands &#128525; thank you so much for the advice everyone!


----------



## Fennie

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Or slather Vaseline on your toes where it hurts and blast your shoes briefly with a hairdryer and slip your feet in.  Wear them around at least till it cools down or as long as you can indoors.  Mine breaks in immediately that way.



Will give that a try thank you!


----------



## armanigirl

alyssaxnicole said:


> Finally got these babies in my little hands &#128525; thank you so much for the advice everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538833
> View attachment 2538839




Beautiful! What size did you get and what size are you usually?? I would love to see model pics  congrats!!!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

armanigirl said:


> Beautiful! What size did you get and what size are you usually?? I would love to see model pics  congrats!!!




Thank you! I'm normally a 6. I purchased these in a 37. The 36.5 just wasn't working out & the 37 fits absolutely perfect. Please ignore the messy background! Lol


----------



## grtlegs

I'm pretty sure that you got he new cut?....anyway, I don't know what everyone is talking about...they look fantastic!!!!!....congratulations!!!!!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

grtlegs said:


> I'm pretty sure that you got he new cut?....anyway, I don't know what everyone is talking about...they look fantastic!!!!!....congratulations!!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## gquinn

Need some advice and expert opinions....

I finally found a pair of never worn patent V Neck Pigalles. Problem is that they are half a size too small. I bought them in a 36 but I usually wear 36.5/37 in Pigalle depending on the material. I admit that the length is too short but since they are the older style and I have feet that err on the narrow side, I thought I could make them fit. (I've had shoes with the same pitch stretch a whole size before.)

Do you think I should try all the stretching techniques to make them fit (they hurt when I jam my feet in) or should I just give-up on this pair?

Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## KMeloxo

How is the sizing for the new style of the Pigalle 120mm . I am a true US size 5.5 and I have narrow feet. The CL site says true to size but I've also heard the toe box is very tight. Do I stick to my True size or should i go up a half size ? All the size 6 shoes I have in my closet I usually have to wear with a insole.


----------



## grtlegs

In my opinion, I think the new cut Pigalle runs small....I have a pair of the old cut Pigalle 120 and I am a nice 40 in those(fits but not very comfy, not that a 120 is meant to be comfy).....got a pair of the new cut Pigalle in the same size and they are too small......probably will need a 40.5 or even a 41 in the new cut Pigalle.....seems to me thought that the new cut will be a nicer more comfy fit for me once I get the right size....


----------



## giggles00

grtlegs said:


> In my opinion, I think the new cut Pigalle runs small....I have a pair of the old cut Pigalle 120 and I am a nice 40 in those(fits but not very comfy, not that a 120 is meant to be comfy).....got a pair of the new cut Pigalle in the same size and they are too small......probably will need a 40.5 or even a 41 in the new cut Pigalle.....seems to me thought that the new cut will be a nicer more comfy fit for me once I get the right size....



I recently got Pigalle Follies 120, which I had to size up .5 to 1 size from my TTS Pigalle 120 (old cut).  Very shocked at the difference in sizing!

I also had to "size up" for my recent purchase of So Kate, from my TTS (old cut) Pigalle 120.  Same thing for my recent purchase of Hot Chick.

Aargh.

I was at Jimmy Choo boutique on Rodeo Dr (Beverly Hills) a week ago.  I tried on a grey glitter 40.5 Anouk (competitor to Pigalle 120).  It was significantly larger than the SZ 41 Pigalle Follies red-patent I brought along.  See pic


----------



## KMeloxo

I feel like the sizing for CL shoes are so tricky sometimes. Im a true size 5.5 usually and my lady peeps are a 35.5 which fit me perfectly. I ordered the 35.5 in the Pigalle so hopefully that will be a good fit. From what I hear you want the pigalles to fit snug as they will loosen as you wear them. I would hate to go up a size and have a little gap from my foot sliding forward.


----------



## giggles00

KMeloxo said:


> I feel like the sizing for CL shoes are so tricky sometimes. Im a true size 5.5 usually and my lady peeps are a 35.5 which fit me perfectly. I ordered the 35.5 in the Pigalle so hopefully that will be a good fit. From what I hear you want the pigalles to fit snug as they will loosen as you wear them. I would hate to go up a size and have a little gap from my foot sliding forward.



I was at Barneys in Beverly Hills yesterday (Wilshire Bl off Rodeo Dr), and there was a gal trying on the So Kate pony hair ($825), very Pigalle 120 like in sizes like 8.  The medium-toe is practically a short-toe.  

EDIT: or was it the Leopard So Kate (priced at $3000 ??  I think it WAS!

She was trying all sorts of variations:

bare-foot, black socks, foot pad in toe-box while barefoot

She ended up getting it.  I told her THAT was the shoe to get, the other ones were just lame.  I'm TEMPTED by this shoe!  See pics. Especially, the model with gold So Kate with leopard print skirt.  So compelling!


 I already have it in a black-suede and purple-suede.


----------



## KMeloxo

In your honest opinion do you think the Pigalle look better in black or nude? I live in the boston an area.


----------



## giggles00

KMeloxo said:


> In your honest opinion do you think the Pigalle look better in black or nude? I live in the boston an area.



I always prefer black-patent over nude-patent.  Never had the desire to go nude.  ALthough I ALMOST got a Love Me 120 nude-patent..still kicking myself for not getting it!

I LOVE the contrasty outfit -- black shoes with whatever outfit.  (see my avatar) Nude shoes doesn't do that


----------



## KMeloxo

Are those Pigalle or so Kates?


----------



## Bingu

To me, it seems the new pigalles run a bit smaller than the old. Everyone suggested to get a full size down for the old pigalle. I went into the store and tried the new pigalle in my TTS (36) half size down (35.5) and full size down (35). I was falling out of the 36, as predicted. The 35.5 fit snugly out of the box, while the 35 was super tight - no heel slippage, but my large toe was basically hitting the very front of the toe box, which suggested that the 35 was truly too small for me in length.


----------



## rogersa

Quick question, hopefully someone can help. Tried on a 5 1/2 and a 6 today. The 6 fit perfectly, a little tight in the toes which it should, but then I tried the 5 1/2 as the SA recommended. I immediately got a foot cramp and felt really uncomfortable. If the 6 fit perfectly, would that be the size for me? I know they stretch width wise? 
Any help would be great!! 
They are the nude patent leather


----------



## beautec

Just to update I bought my Pigalle in Epi d'or in a 38 and the toe box was super tight so I used the sick and hairdryer method and the have stretched tremendously!

Also lengthwise too a bit  but the fit is perfect now


----------



## Mariqueen

Idk why I do this to myself, but I tried on a pair of the new pigalles just to see size wise and omg they were really comfortable, especially the toe box but the shape is just... no. I love the old style better, but now I'm worried about the toe box being tighter like the so kates and not as roomy as the new cut. 

So, those who have the older pigalles, is it really tight and unbearable after a few hours?? and those who have the new cut, are they really as comfortable as they feel when you initially put them on?


----------



## Mariqueen

also does anyone have the pigalle flats? are they the same or different than your pigalle size since they're flat?? I have another pair of flats (ballet) that I bought in a half size bigger than my TTS and they are too small even. So I'm curious if it's the same for the pigalle flats too.


----------



## shoes4ever

Mariqueen said:


> also does anyone have the pigalle flats? are they the same or different than your pigalle size since they're flat?? I have another pair of flats (ballet) that I bought in a half size bigger than my TTS and they are too small even. So I'm curious if it's the same for the pigalle flats too.


I have several Pigalle flats in patent, nappa and pony. Each fits differently - but yes i had to go up a half to full size up from my regular pigalle 100mm size. The comfiest i find are a full size up. The half size up are fine as well - but by the end of the day when my feet are swollen they bite. I dont wear them regularly so that havent yet 'molded' to my feet. And yes they do stretch. If you have narrow/slim feet and dont mind the 'stretching' period you should be fine with half a size up.


----------



## Mariqueen

Thank you! that's what I thought, but wanted to make sure before purchasing


----------



## Omnomnom

I fell in loooove with the 120mm Black Patent Pigalles. Their would have been my first pair of Louboutins. They were meant for wearing them at a wedding in July, but unfortunately my feet seem to be to big. It depends, but actually I am a size 42. Since the 120mm ones aren't available online anymore (at least in Europe) I asked the customer service about them. They just told me, that the Pigalles 120mm are only available until size 41 this season, and that I should get to one of some chosen boutiques, were they can make special orders up to size 42 Sadly I can't make this order via E-Mail or by phone and I am not just going to Paris for a pair of shoes
This makes me so sad, silly big feet I think I will wait until I catch a pair of So Kate in black patent they're very sexy and I like them a lot too. But the Pigalles would be beyond perfection.
Does anybody have an idea how I could still get a pair of them?


----------



## Mariqueen

You can always try ebay, there is always new listings for pairs almost daily


----------



## giggles00

Omnomnom said:


> I fell in loooove with the 120mm Black Patent Pigalles. Their would have been my first pair of Louboutins. They were meant for wearing them at a wedding in July, but unfortunately my feet seem to be to big. It depends, but actually I am a size 42. Since the 120mm ones aren't available online anymore (at least in Europe) I asked the customer service about them. They just told me, that the Pigalles 120mm are only available until size 41 this season, and that I should get to one of some chosen boutiques, were they can make special orders up to size 42 Sadly I can't make this order via E-Mail or by phone and I am not just going to Paris for a pair of shoes
> This makes me so sad, silly big feet I think I will wait until I catch a pair of So Kate in black patent they're very sexy and I like them a lot too. But the Pigalles would be beyond perfection.
> Does anybody have an idea how I could still get a pair of them?



I just scored some eyelet Ostri sling eyelet in SZ 42 at the Palazzo Las Vegas CL boutique (40% off), it's a good fit.  I'm a SZ 40.5 (or 41) in black-patent Pigalle 120.

You have to find a good SA (Sales Associate), who knows your size and style preferences.  They will "goto bat" for you, and seek out shoes via their network.  That's how I scored those Ostrich eyelets -- I inquired about an on-sale So Kate, the wonderful SA came out with some options for me!


----------



## Omnomnom

Lucky you  Congrants!
But where to get someone like this?^^ Actually you must have a boutique from CL or a Sak's Fifth Avenue, Barney's, Neiman Marcus or like that, where they help you. But here in Germany the only place I can imagine sells Louboutins could be in Berlin&#8230; which isn't nearer than Paris to where I live


----------



## Dorudon

Omnomnom said:


> Lucky you  Congrants!
> But where to get someone like this?^^ Actually you must have a boutique from CL or a Sak's Fifth Avenue, Barney's, Neiman Marcus or like that, where they help you. But here in Germany the only place I can imagine sells Louboutins could be in Berlin which isn't nearer than Paris to where I live



In Munich you can buy Louboutin


----------



## TCarlsson

Hey ladies. 
I have a tiny concern about my most recent purchased. Yesterday i scored a pair of 120mm Black Patent Pigalles on ebay in a size 38. I am like 98% sure that they are the post 2013 pigalles which, as i understand, are a bit smaller in size, so a 38 would be perfect as it is my TTS in most of my shoes. The thing is that now i am getting a bit paranoid about them being pre 2013 and in that case they might be to big. Have any of you bought their TTS in the old pigalles and had any problems about them being to big after stretching? 
Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## annamoon

giggles00 said:


> I just scored some eyelet Ostri sling eyelet in SZ 42 at the Palazzo Las Vegas CL boutique (40% off), it's a good fit.  I'm a SZ 40.5 (or 41) in black-patent Pigalle 120.
> 
> You have to find a good SA (Sales Associate), who knows your size and style preferences.  They will "goto bat" for you, and seek out shoes via their network.  That's how I scored those Ostrich eyelets -- I inquired about an on-sale So Kate, the wonderful SA came out with some options for me!


They look so sexy Giggles, I am sure u will find an occasion soon to enjoy wearing them


----------



## LolasCloset

TCarlsson said:


> Hey ladies.
> I have a tiny concern about my most recent purchased. Yesterday i scored a pair of 120mm Black Patent Pigalles on ebay in a size 38. I am like 98% sure that they are the post 2013 pigalles which, as i understand, are a bit smaller in size, so a 38 would be perfect as it is my TTS in most of my shoes. The thing is that now i am getting a bit paranoid about them being pre 2013 and in that case they might be to big. Have any of you bought their TTS in the old pigalles and had any problems about them being to big after stretching?
> Thanks in advance for any advice



Yes, if they're pre-2013 and TTS they will most likely have some heel slippage after a bit of wear. I have half a size down from my tts and they're still a bit too long after stretching, but they're perfect with a heel grip in the back. Once you get them, you can post a photo to confirm when they're from. Congratulations on your new additions though! I hope they work out for you.


----------



## TCarlsson

LolasCloset said:


> Yes, if they're pre-2013 and TTS they will most likely have some heel slippage after a bit of wear. I have half a size down from my tts and they're still a bit too long after stretching, but they're perfect with a heel grip in the back. Once you get them, you can post a photo to confirm when they're from. Congratulations on your new additions though! I hope they work out for you.




Thanks for the answer. Oh thats what i was afraid of. Hopefully, they end up being pre 2013, i can still make them work with a heel grip. I would post a picture when i get them of course! I have the link of the auction though, maybe you can tell by the pics there?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191512593321?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks once again! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LolasCloset

TCarlsson said:


> Thanks for the answer. Oh thats what i was afraid of. Hopefully, they end up being pre 2013, i can still make them work with a heel grip. I would post a picture when i get them of course! I have the link of the auction though, maybe you can tell by the pics there?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191512593321?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks once again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Hmm, I can't really say for sure based on the photos, due to the angles at which the photos were taken, but...I think these are the pre-2013 version actually. 

Personally, I have no experience with Pigalles with the little elastic bands in the heel, so those might help with keeping them on. They're gorgeous though! Fingers crossed they work out for you and am looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## TCarlsson

LolasCloset said:


> Hmm, I can't really say for sure based on the photos, due to the angles at which the photos were taken, but...I think these are the pre-2013 version actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I have no experience with Pigalles with the little elastic bands in the heel, so those might help with keeping them on. They're gorgeous though! Fingers crossed they work out for you and am looking forward to seeing them!




Oh ok. Thank you so much for the help! Yeah hopefully the elastic band will help *fingers crossed*
They are gorgeous i know! Been wanted a pair of pigalles for so long. 
I will post pictures after i get them next week  I hope i can make them work! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## 9to5

Dego said:


> Of course, when it comes to appearances, it's all just a matter of opinions. But do you actually think it looks good to walk with bent knees?


I have to agree. It is just not natural to walk in high heels toe first.


----------



## grtlegs

For what it's worth, I have the pigalle 100's with the elastic band as well as the newer version without the bands and hands down the newer is much more comfy,.... I find the bands to be rather painful.... I think they were a bad idea....


----------



## Dego

9to5 said:


> I have to agree. It is just not natural to walk in high heels toe first.



Wow, that was a blast from the past!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Bumping this helpful thread!


----------



## Graw

lvpiggy said:


> Miami - ami -ami!




This thread is incredibly helpful!  Thank you piggy and all the other contributors [emoji177]


----------



## illusionist

I just recently bought the pigalle 100mm in nude patent.  I'm normally an 8.5 but when I tried on 38.5 there was slight heel slippage. I know a lot of ppl said to not buy a shoe if there's any heel slippage because it will only get worse when it stretches.  The 38 fits length wise so there is no heel slippage but  the toe box is unbearable.  My toes seems so squished in the toe box (my toes are bent downwards) and my toe is really far in. I know they will stretch,  but at this point it just seems like the toebox won't stretch as much to relax my toes so they don't bend.  Any suggestions?


----------



## JetSetGo!

illusionist said:


> I just recently bought the pigalle 100mm in nude patent.  I'm normally an 8.5 but when I tried on 38.5 there was slight heel slippage. I know a lot of ppl said to not buy a shoe if there's any heel slippage because it will only get worse when it stretches.  The 38 fits length wise so there is no heel slippage but  the toe box is unbearable.  My toes seems so squished in the toe box (my toes are bent downwards) and my toe is really far in. I know they will stretch,  but at this point it just seems like the toebox won't stretch as much to relax my toes so they don't bend.  Any suggestions?



That sounds tough. If the toe box is unbearable, you can either have it stretched by a cobbler, or do the sock trick (wear socks with your shoes on around the house to stretch them). I hope it workout for you!


----------



## LavenderIce

illusionist said:


> I just recently bought the pigalle 100mm in nude patent.  I'm normally an 8.5 but when I tried on 38.5 there was slight heel slippage. I know a lot of ppl said to not buy a shoe if there's any heel slippage because it will only get worse when it stretches.  The 38 fits length wise so there is no heel slippage but  the toe box is unbearable.  My toes seems so squished in the toe box (my toes are bent downwards) and my toe is really far in. I know they will stretch,  but at this point it just seems like the toebox won't stretch as much to relax my toes so they don't bend.  Any suggestions?



In my experience, if the toes are that far in and bent downwards that much, you will not get an adequate stretch unless you are very patient and have a high tolerance for pain.  Since I have neither, I usually don't keep pairs that fit that way.  I prefer to go up in size and give my toes a little breathing room and wear ball of foot pads to push my foot back.  I find that helps me with heel slippage.

Since the fit of shoes vary, even within the same size, perhaps you can try another pair?  I once bought the display model and it fit a little better because it was tried on previous times and stretched out a bit.


----------



## Mia_91

I usually wear a size 35, so based on recommendations online I ordered a size 34 pigalle 120mm.

Slightly worried that the heel arch will be insane comfortable because my foot size is so small but I couldn't resist and have been wanting these for years. 

Does anyone wear the size 34 120mms? and what are your experience with them?

FYI I wear heel almost every day (not this high obviously!).


----------



## mmrenolayan

I bought my very first pigalles yesterday! So yay! My usual shor size is US 7.5, and 37.5 with jimmy choos. Everything up until 38.5 actually fit and even if my toes were jammed, I was able to walk around in them without any slippage. Now that I'm breaking them in, my toes aren't as jammed anymore, and they're a little more comfortable as well. But then now I am worried after I read from this forum that they will stretch and I will have some heel slippage. What should I do? Should I exchange them for a smaller size?


----------



## LolasCloset

mmrenolayan said:


> I bought my very first pigalles yesterday! So yay! My usual shor size is US 7.5, and 37.5 with jimmy choos. Everything up until 38.5 actually fit and even if my toes were jammed, I was able to walk around in them without any slippage. Now that I'm breaking them in, my toes aren't as jammed anymore, and they're a little more comfortable as well. But then now I am worried after I read from this forum that they will stretch and I will have some heel slippage. What should I do? Should I exchange them for a smaller size?



If you can exchange, I'd recommend it, because as you wear them, they will quickly stretch out and you'll get heel gaps. For me, at least, heel gaps are an accident waiting to happen. If you can't exhange, it's probably still fine- just get some really good heel grips (I like Pedaq ones) and that should help prevent slippage if they get too stretched.


----------



## mmrenolayan

Yeah. It also probably didn't help that my feet were a little swollen from shopping in heels that day and CL boutique was all the way to the other end of the mall. I've been trying them on and now that they're a little broken in (I haven't even really worn them yet!) there is definitely a bit of a heel gap. I'm not going to settle and "try to work with it" since it's a $700 pair of shoes. I will bring them in tomorrow to exchange. Hopefully they will take it! Thanks for responding! &#128536;


----------



## LolasCloset

mmrenolayan said:


> Yeah. It also probably didn't help that my feet were a little swollen from shopping in heels that day and CL boutique was all the way to the other end of the mall. I've been trying them on and now that they're a little broken in (I haven't even really worn them yet!) there is definitely a bit of a heel gap. I'm not going to settle and "try to work with it" since it's a $700 pair of shoes. I will bring them in tomorrow to exchange. Hopefully they will take it! Thanks for responding! [emoji8]




It's crazy how fast they stretch out! Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Dorudon

Mia_91 said:


> I usually wear a size 35, so based on recommendations online I ordered a size 34 pigalle 120mm.
> 
> Slightly worried that the heel arch will be insane comfortable because my foot size is so small but I couldn't resist and have been wanting these for years.
> 
> Does anyone wear the size 34 120mms? and what are your experience with them?
> 
> FYI I wear heel almost every day (not this high obviously!).



I am a size 35. I have several old Pigalle 120 mm in size 34 (heel is 115mm in size 34). By the way the new Pigalle 120 mm is true to size. 
Once you break them in they are ok to wear. But I can't stand very long in it - sadly  

However they do look amazing. They are definitely worth the pain


----------



## mmrenolayan

So went back to the CL boutique (OMG I waited in a line outside for 45 minutes... There's a sale!!!) and exchanged my shoes. Haha apparently I actually am a 37.5 in the Pigalle120! Haha! Starting over and breaking in these babies since I know now that the pain is only for a few days! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## illusionist

LavenderIce said:


> In my experience, if the toes are that far in and bent downwards that much, you will not get an adequate stretch unless you are very patient and have a high tolerance for pain.  Since I have neither, I usually don't keep pairs that fit that way.  I prefer to go up in size and give my toes a little breathing room and wear ball of foot pads to push my foot back.  I find that helps me with heel slippage.
> 
> Since the fit of shoes vary, even within the same size, perhaps you can try another pair?  I once bought the display model and it fit a little better because it was tried on previous times and stretched out a bit.



Thanks for the reply, I was thinking of doing something like that with the 38.5s... But still scared about heel slippage later on.  Regardless, I can't return or exchange anymore but I've decided to just stretch it out no matter how painful...  Yikes


----------



## illusionist

How would you ladies protect the sole of your shoes? I don't want the rubber vibram soles.  Are there any other alternatives to protect the soles so that the red can last longer?


----------



## Christchrist

I FINALLY did a So Kate , follies and piggy 120 comparison. Took long enough I know. 
https://youtu.be/voYdX2WQ4Po

Instagram & YouTube Teamyummymummy


----------



## Rockpup

Christchrist said:


> I FINALLY did a So Kate , follies and piggy 120 comparison. Took long enough I know.
> https://youtu.be/voYdX2WQ4Po
> 
> Instagram & YouTube Teamyummymummy


That was great! Too bad they changed the style, as I'd be afraid to mix up the sizing via eBay. Hopefully they release a Pigalle classic


----------



## Christchrist

Rockpup said:


> That was great! Too bad they changed the style, as I'd be afraid to mix up the sizing via eBay. Hopefully they release a Pigalle classic




The change broke my heart


----------



## Natasha210

Anyone know which season the pigalle spikes in nappa come out??


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> I FINALLY did a So Kate , follies and piggy 120 comparison. Took long enough I know.
> https://youtu.be/voYdX2WQ4Po
> 
> Instagram & YouTube Teamyummymummy



This is awesome. It's the first time I've seen the piggies next to the follies, and I didn't realise the toe boxes are so different! Those old cut pigalles are still 100% my faves too (but not as lucky as you to have a pigalle-shaped foot!)


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> This is awesome. It's the first time I've seen the piggies next to the follies, and I didn't realise the toe boxes are so different! Those old cut pigalles are still 100% my faves too (but not as lucky as you to have a pigalle-shaped foot!)




Well it's the only shoe that fits well lol. That and Corneille


----------



## Natasha210

Got these babies for Christmas! Got my boyfriend to buy them from me! So lucky they were brand new and never worn! Oh so painful but so beautiful! (Sorry about the background my niece wanted to sleep in front of the christmas tree!)


----------



## Christchrist

Natasha210 said:


> Got these babies for Christmas! Got my boyfriend to buy them from me! So lucky they were brand new and never worn! Oh so painful but so beautiful! (Sorry about the background my niece wanted to sleep in front of the christmas tree!)




Yey! Congrats they look great on you


----------



## Natasha210

Christchrist said:


> Yey! Congrats they look great on you



Thank you! The toe box is a killer though! So much pain  i dont think my feet are well suited for pigalle


----------



## luiza

Natasha210 said:


> Got these babies for Christmas! Got my boyfriend to buy them from me! So lucky they were brand new and never worn! Oh so painful but so beautiful! (Sorry about the background my niece wanted to sleep in front of the christmas tree!)


Congratulation! They look very nice on your feet, it definitely worth the pain.


----------



## LolasCloset

Natasha210 said:


> Got these babies for Christmas! Got my boyfriend to buy them from me! So lucky they were brand new and never worn! Oh so painful but so beautiful! (Sorry about the background my niece wanted to sleep in front of the christmas tree!)




Congrats! Keep working on stretching that toe box. Use the hair dryer trick and some Vaseline. They've never become comfortable for me, per se, but wearable. That's sweet about your niece sleeping in front of the tree


----------



## Natasha210

luiza said:


> Congratulation! They look very nice on your feet, it definitely worth the pain.



Haha thank you







LolasCloset said:


> Congrats! Keep working on stretching that toe box. Use the hair dryer trick and some Vaseline. They've never become comfortable for me, per se, but wearable. That's sweet about your niece sleeping in front of the tree



Yeh its painful been wearing it around my room on carpet just my right foot is painful in the toe box, left foot is fine though! 
Considering i got my tts it still hurts haha and i didnt size down!


----------



## LolasCloset

Natasha210 said:


> Haha thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh its painful been wearing it around my room on carpet just my right foot is painful in the toe box, left foot is fine though!
> Considering i got my tts it still hurts haha and i didnt size down!



I hear ya. It's dumb, I sized down half a size in the pigalle 120s, to 38, for my first pair, and then they stretched waaay out and created a heel gap. I then sized down further to a 37.5 and now they're just right in length and hurt pretty much the same as the 38s. My point being, they're usually uncomfortable in the toe box regardless of size  Good luck!


----------



## Youngstown

Hello everybody, I too have a question about sizing.. Been browsing a lot of posts but didn't become any wiser.

I ordered Pigalle Follies 120 for my wife last week and unfortunately, they were too small. In Belgium, she normally wears a 40, so I ordered a 40.5 from Louboutin. Can this be my first mistake here? Could the 40 that she is wearing in Belgium actually be a 41 in Louboutin (or Italian sizing)? The problem was that they were too narrow to begin with. She actually has pretty narrow feet, except for the fact that at the big toe it's a bit wider due to bone structure (don't know how this is called). Or could it be that this is exactly the problem and that it'll be impossible to wear Louboutins? I appreciate the help!


----------



## racquel

Youngstown said:


> Hello everybody, I too have a question about sizing.. Been browsing a lot of posts but didn't become any wiser.
> 
> I ordered Pigalle Follies 120 for my wife last week and unfortunately, they were too small. In Belgium, she normally wears a 40, so I ordered a 40.5 from Louboutin. Can this be my first mistake here? Could the 40 that she is wearing in Belgium actually be a 41 in Louboutin (or Italian sizing)? The problem was that they were too narrow to begin with. She actually has pretty narrow feet, except for the fact that at the big toe it's a bit wider due to bone structure (don't know how this is called). Or could it be that this is exactly the problem and that it'll be impossible to wear Louboutins? I appreciate the help!



Pigalle Follies 120 runs smaller than Pigalle 120 (classic) by about 1 size in that size range (40).  I had to goto 41.5 in Pigalle Follies 120, I'm a 40.5 in Pigalle


----------



## perfectpiscean

Hello everyone!

Please can I get some advice on Pigalles 120mm - I tried the UK 5 (US 7) and at first I really had to fight to get my feet in and they really cramped my right toe box.. I wore it a couple of time on the carpet with socks and tried the hairdryer trick - they are loosening up but still quite tight in the toe box! The left foot however is completely comfy

I tried on the 5.5 (US 7.5) and my right foot was perfect in it but my left had a slight gap at the bag (nothing big, probably the size of an index finger). I am wondering now whether I should stick to the size 5 and keep stretching or get the 5.5 and if and when the left ones stretch out, get insoles? Please can someone advise what is the better option? I don't plan on wearing them very often, only at special occasions! TIA!


----------



## smacedo

perfectpiscean said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Please can I get some advice on Pigalles 120mm - I tried the UK 5 (US 7) and at first I really had to fight to get my feet in and they really cramped my right toe box.. I wore it a couple of time on the carpet with socks and tried the hairdryer trick - they are loosening up but still quite tight in the toe box! The left foot however is completely comfy
> 
> I tried on the 5.5 (US 7.5) and my right foot was perfect in it but my left had a slight gap at the bag (nothing big, probably the size of an index finger). I am wondering now whether I should stick to the size 5 and keep stretching or get the 5.5 and if and when the left ones stretch out, get insoles? Please can someone advise what is the better option? I don't plan on wearing them very often, only at special occasions! TIA!



Are they patent leather? I wish I could tell you that eventually they'll stretch and be comfy. But honestly Pigalles are not and will probably never feel comfy on your feet. I even have the Pigalle follies in 100 mm and those aren't comfy either. 

As far as sizing goes, it is my opinion to not buy them tight and stretch them. I prefer to buy them so they fit with the least amount of tightness and if they do stretch buy insoles or heel pads. Especially if you only plan to wear them for special occasions. It could take you forever to stretch them out.


----------



## highheeladdict

perfectpiscean said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Please can I get some advice on Pigalles 120mm - I tried the UK 5 (US 7) and at first I really had to fight to get my feet in and they really cramped my right toe box.. I wore it a couple of time on the carpet with socks and tried the hairdryer trick - they are loosening up but still quite tight in the toe box! The left foot however is completely comfy
> 
> I tried on the 5.5 (US 7.5) and my right foot was perfect in it but my left had a slight gap at the bag (nothing big, probably the size of an index finger). I am wondering now whether I should stick to the size 5 and keep stretching or get the 5.5 and if and when the left ones stretch out, get insoles? Please can someone advise what is the better option? I don't plan on wearing them very often, only at special occasions! TIA!



I own a pair of Pigalle 120 (pre-2013) in a size 38.5 (I normally wear a 39.5). At first, they felt very tight, but they stretched a lot over the years (they are patent). Now they almost are a little bit too big. 
Try putting lotion on your toes, especially on the side of the big toe and the pinky toe, and on the ball of your foot. That really helps a lot. The foot slights into the shoe very easily and the lotion helps against pain and blisters. I do it with all my high heels.


----------



## engineerinheels

Pigalle 120 has changed over time. If I had a patent Pigalle 120 from 2012, would I need to size differently with a calf Pigalle from today? There is a particular Pigalle in calf that is 39.5, when my older, snug (but so well broken in) Pigalle 120 is 39. I am betting the new one will be too big.


----------

